#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-17
<ogra_> hmm, looks like someone enabled cron again yesterday
<ogra_> FYI
<ogra_> <imgbot> === IMAGE 239 building (started: 20140317-03:05) ===
<ogra_> <imgbot> === IMAGE 239 DONE (finished: 20140317-04:15) ===
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, seems so. Well we already have one image, so that's ok
<popey> we have a bot?
<popey> (other than ogra_)
<didrocks> we do have ogra's bot
<didrocks> which isn't ogra :p
<ogra_> yes, it is running in #ogra-test
<popey> suh-weet
<ogra_> i still have an issue with my daily DSL reconnect ... once thats fixed i'll run it here
<ogra_> (adn will add more features .... i.e. changelog URLs with the success msg and promotion messages too)
<didrocks> bzoltan: hey, I'll have to do a MP for the toolkit to be unblocked from proposed
<didrocks> not sure if Mirv noticed it's stuck ;)
<ogra_> oh, what happened to the meeting time ?
<didrocks> bzoltan: I have to revert one of balloons's commit which adds a dep on AP
<didrocks> ogra_: someone removed it…
<didrocks> at canonical
<ogra_> yes, and now it is in 10min
<didrocks> he isn't in UE nor on IRC
<ogra_> (says my notification)
<didrocks> ah, I have to repush the new I created
<didrocks> let me fix that
<bzoltan> didrocks: what was that commit about? But of course OK.
<bzoltan> didrocks: Ohh... that one, sure
<didrocks> bzoltan: that one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/951
<didrocks> it adds a dep on python-autopilot
<didrocks> which isn't in main
<didrocks> and I don't want to block you on the MIRing :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: thank you
<Mirv> I've been so far busy cleaning up all the 5.2 related stuff I have lying around... lots of it
<Mirv> plus starting precise/saucy builds of it
<didrocks> bzoltan: mind having a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unblock-proposed/+merge/211267
<didrocks> Mirv: with sil2100 out do you mind focusing on the landing today?
<didrocks> Mirv: I think precise/saucy can wait for now
<didrocks> bzoltan: if +1 for you, I'll restack that on the current (stuck) landing)
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am good with it
<didrocks> great, thanks :)
<Mirv> didrocks: for the remaining day, sure. what's the current policy, AP fixes only or other successfully tested landings too?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, sounds like a good approach
<Mirv> didrocks: note the "or"? :)
<didrocks> AP fixes only + successfully tested landings (safe)
<didrocks> I would say
<ogra_> seb128, are you guys doing the tests for system-settings yourself or do i have to contact QA about a change ?
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: and unblocking things that are going to be stuck in proposed due to missing new archs
<seb128> ogra_, we are doing it, but QA has engaged on some refactoring/improvements for our tests
<seb128> see e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot-emulators-helpers/+merge/210861
<didrocks> bzoltan: do you have a safe toolkit landing where we can add that MP?
<seb128> ogra_, what's the issue?
<didrocks> bzoltan: it will unblock a lot of arch deps
<ogra_> seb128, it would be nice if the IMEI test wouldnt fail when there is no IMEI (like on tablets)
<didrocks> bzoltan: I'm afraid line 18 is risky AP-wise, right?
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/manta/239:20140317:20140304/7178/ubuntu_system_settings/900882/
<bzoltan> didrocks:  yes, there is a reason I did not turn it on yet
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/flo/239:20140317:20140304/7179/ubuntu_system_settings/901368/
<seb128> ogra_, it works on desktop for me?
<bzoltan> didrocks: let's find a safe one
<ogra_> seb128, well, it fails on both tablet tests
<seb128> ogra_, and I've definitively no imei here
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, in case you have nothing else in your luggages, I'll just land that one ;)
<ogra_> seb128, but you also dont have the interface to ask for one ... perhaps thats the issue
<seb128> ogra_, right, just saying, the "when there is no IMEI" is probably a wrong characterization of the issue
<bzoltan> didrocks: that is the safest :)
<seb128> ogra_, right, could be
 * ogra_ assumes it uses getprop 
<seb128> ogra_, patches are welcome, I've no access to those devices
<seb128> so I can't really debug/test
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, mind if I handle just with that one? (otherwise, everytime we have an app biulding, I have to remove some .debs)
<Mirv> bzoltan: FYI regarding Qt 5.2 precise/saucy builds, here's where I'm currently https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Perfect... I would suggest to slow down :) after the QtC dependencies and the QtC is there
<bzoltan> didrocks: Yes, I thank you for fixing this
<didrocks> bzoltan: great, dealing with it, no worry :)
 * ogra_ gets new coffee
<seb128> hum
<seb128> trusty dist-upgrade failed
<seb128> Unpacking libaccounts-qt5-dev (1.11+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1) over (1.10+13.10.20131016.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<seb128> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libaccounts-qt5-dev_1.11+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<seb128>  tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cmake/AccountsQt/AccountsQtConfig.cmake », qui appartient aussi au paquet libaccounts-qt-dev 1.11+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1
<seb128> Mirv, ^ known?
 * seb128 removes libaccounts-qt-dev
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, the hangout link is gone from the reminder
<seb128> oh, another one
<seb128> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qtcreator-plugin-cmake_3.0.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<seb128>  tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/CMakeProjectManager.pluginspec », qui appartient aussi au paquet qtcreator 2.8.1-0ubuntu1
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> didrocks, can I get a silo for line 54?
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't get a reminder
<ogra_> oh ?
<didrocks> tvoss: can you ping all EU people please? :p
 * ogra_ always gets mail 
<didrocks> ogra_: look at the calendar, you should have it
<ogra_> sigh
<didrocks> Mirv: look at tvoss request, please?
<psivaa_> didrocks: ogra_: the entry has been removed from my calendar as well
<ogra_> that means i have to have a calendar open for it :/
<didrocks> psivaa_: right, but you should have received a request
<didrocks> psivaa_: someone removed the old one…
<ogra_> and the old HO link doesnt work :(
<psivaa_> didrocks: ok, looking for the new invite
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, we are 5 in it
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> psivaa_: did you find it?
<ogra_> from the calendar it works (and has a name etc)
<ogra_> but thats really annoying
<psivaa_> didrocks: not yet. could i have the link just for today pls
<didrocks> sure
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<Mirv> didrocks: tvoss: looking after the meeting or so
<Mirv> tvoss: landing-017
<tvoss> Mirv, thank you
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1290416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290416 in unity-mir "Mako locks up roughly once a day since R226" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ogra_: what installs /system/bin/netmgrd ? i.e. where should I file bugs in it?
<ogra_> popey, the android package
<ogra_> all of /system is owned by it
<popey> which lp project is that?
<popey> if i "ubuntu-bug" will it get relavent data?
<ogra_> ubuntu
<ogra_> well, it isnt "installed" as a deb
<popey> ok, i just want to file a bug ☻
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bugs ?
<ogra_> and i dont think it will collect any specific data ... you want /system/bin/logcat -d, syslog and kern.log (or dmesg)
<ogra_> yep
<popey> magic, thanks
<popey> bug 1293459
<ubot5> bug 1293459 in android (Ubuntu) "radio consuming a lot of memory on #238 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293459
<ogra_> geez, how big is that kern.log
<popey> didrocks: sorry, doorbell, new microwave arrived. ☻
<didrocks> popey: ahah, I see priorities! :) no worry, nothing special :p
<Mirv> didrocks: there'd be a packaging ack (AP run ok) http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.1+14.04.20140314.4-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> btw in case someone is interested http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/
<popey> yeah, food > phones
<didrocks> Mirv: have you rerun the calendar app tests? (as they are impacted)
<ogra_> once the bot is fully active i will let it generate these automatically
<didrocks> ogra_: oh nice!
<ogra_> and i also think i can now add symlinks to the changelogs
<Mirv> didrocks: no, not calendar app. calendar uses address book somehow?
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, messaging-app
<ogra_> so that you can click on the right image id instead of having to look up the cdimage version first
<didrocks> Mirv: other +1 on the change
<didrocks> great :)
<davmor2> ogra_: pretty consistent then at just over a minute :)
<Mirv> didrocks: not messaging app yet, running now.
<ogra_> davmor2, huh ?
<davmor2> ogra_: the bootcharts
<ogra_> davmor2, unity8 is starting after 20sec ...
<ogra_> once the indicators are up you have the UI on screen
<popey> davmor2: where to file the volume button bug ‽
<ogra_> bootchart is looking for X11 mapping, so dont trust the overall time there ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahah
<ogra_> its about 30sec
<davmor2> popey: I have no idea
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks^^ where to file the volume key issues
<ogra_> the first boot is about 1min
<ogra_> davmor2, no idea, either Mir, unity-mir or android
 * popey picks one
<didrocks> yeah, put it on Mir + android
<didrocks> I would say
<popey> kk
<davmor2> right I'm off shopping
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1293478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293478 in android (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> Mirv, seems like no packages are arriving in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-017
<Mirv> tvoss: sorry, I've been so much tied with the 5.2 my CI Train service might not be completely hitch free :) I've understood it's the lander's job to kick the 'build' job after a silo has been assigned?
<tvoss> Mirv, ah ... didn't know
<tvoss> Mirv, done
<Mirv> tvoss: ok. not seeing at http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-017-1-build/ though.
<tvoss> Mirv, try a refresh :)
<Mirv> works :)
<psivaa_> didrocks: contrary to what i said in the meeting, the calendar_app failure is not flaky, the same failures are reproduced in the next run too :/
<didrocks> psivaa_: oh, ok, well… good news in some way :)
<psivaa_> didrocks: yea, ack :)
<didrocks> maybe we should summon elopio for those
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so it seems we nede to dig why qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin isn't available
<didrocks> as it's blocking the sdk
<didrocks> and so multiple other archs
<didrocks> and your recent publications are going to be blocked because of that as well
<didrocks> it's Architecture: any
<didrocks> ah, didn't built because of libhud2-dev
<didrocks> which is arch: any
<didrocks> failed on arm64
<didrocks> some tests
<didrocks> and dep dee-qt
<Mirv> yeah I saw on #ubuntu-release that colin had tried to stab dee-qt but did not succeed, and Dimitri was encouraged to do the same
<didrocks> I'm afraid as well at the hud not passing tests on arm64
<popey> psivaa_: bug 1293489 for the record
<ubot5> bug 1293489 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Multiple test failures since move to Qt5.2 #238 on Mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293489
<popey> also bug 1293488
<ubot5> bug 1293488 in Ubuntu Music App "Multiple test failures since move to Qt5.2 #238 on Mako" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293488
<psivaa_> popey: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> Trying to debug the dee-qt build on ppc64el is making me hallucinate
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> 62              connect(&model_qt, &QAbstractItemModel::rowsInserted, [&num_insertions] (const QModelIndex &parent, int start, int end) {
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> 63                  num_insertions++;
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> 64              });
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> step into that and I get:
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> (gdb) p signal
<cjwatson> 13:34 <cjwatson> $5 = (void (QAbstractItemModel::*)(QAbstractItemModel * const, const QModelIndex &, int, int, QAbstractItemModel::QPrivateSignal)) 0x10016bf0 <QMapDataBase::createData()@plt+64>
<cjwatson> 13:35 <cjwatson> where on earth did it get that function from?
<cjwatson> 13:35 <cjwatson> powerpc has the same test failure; and there's actually not *that* much similar between powerpc and ppc64el, they're different word length and different endianness
<cjwatson> that was my last brain-dump on dee-qt
<cjwatson> it's easy to reproduce on porter-ppc64el.canonical.com
<cjwatson> it looks like it's the caller's fault (i.e. disassembling the caller it does seem to be loading the wrong function pointer), but I lack the expertise to work out why
<didrocks> tsdgeos: as you are on that one as well ^
<didrocks> and mhr3 ^
<tsdgeos> well i'm still trying to login into the machine :D
<didrocks> cjwatson: hey, I'm not sure I'll put the right informations for the framework names on ubuntu-touch metapackage btw, are you doing so or should I just copy the existing entries you added? (then, we have to wait on jdstrand + click store side)
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'll do it
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> didrocks: I assume I need to leave ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 in place for compatibility?
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, and I propose that we remove it in a week
<cjwatson> *shrug* no rush
<didrocks> cjwatson: just wanted to clean as soon as possible as it was the deal
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter
<didrocks> (just updated the seed for the icon theme change btw, I'll let you regenerate the metapackage in the next upload)
 * davmor2 fires manta to test the volume buttons
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> hey davmor2
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: seen my query?
<cjwatson> Queries light up just as red as channel highlights :)
<davmor2> popey: can you have another look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1283191 I can confirm the volume indicator moves but if you move the slider to %50 and then press the vol up button the indicator increase as does the volume but the slider remains at %50
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283191 in The Sound Menu "Sound indicator doesn't change when using hw buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> davmor2: ah, so the volume is changing, but not the indicators?
<davmor2> didrocks: no that is a separate issue altogether
<popey> davmor2: nope, the indicator never moves for me
<davmor2> didrocks: this it that the slider seems to be independant of the volume keys and indicator display
<davmor2> didrocks: I added additional steps to the bug that should I hope make it clearer
<didrocks> davmor2: sweet, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: do you think anyway from the indicator team can have a look? Seems like it can have been impacted by the desktop only changes
<davmor2> didrocks: but again a separate thing balloons was seeing it in 208
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, what?
<didrocks> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1283191
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283191 in The Sound Menu "Sound indicator doesn't change when using hw buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, that's almost a month old, what desktop only changes? :p
<didrocks> seb128: hum, that wasn't at the same time than the trigger > 100%?
 * didrocks looks back at history
<seb128> didrocks, it was
<seb128> didrocks, but looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/167019111/indicator-sound_12.10.2%2B14.04.20140207-0ubuntu1_12.10.2%2B14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff.gz I doubt that's it
<seb128> well I guess we can check
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the date matches perfectly, but it seems really unlikely
<didrocks> might worth a check if possible :)
<seb128> yeah, I'm going to check
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: just be aware there is another bug in latest images
<seb128> didrocks, note that popey said it was working on image 206 on mako for him
<didrocks> seb128: that keys are not working on touch
<seb128> how do I test then?
<didrocks> so better to go back to previous promoted one
<seb128> shrug, ok
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seems multiple people have different pass/fail :/
<didrocks> (didn't try myself TBH)
<seb128> I really doubt it's indicator-sound's fault for the record
<seb128> but let's see
<popey> sound indicator works with 237
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> dave told the contrary
 * didrocks is puzzled
<didrocks> so, davmor2 before we all loose time on that, you told they were 2 bugs
<popey> i have a #237 phone in front of me, and i can adjust the sound indicator using the hardware volume buttons
<didrocks> one on indicator
<didrocks> one on hw button
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so let's focus on the hardware button issues first
<didrocks> and we'll see for the potential second issue next
<didrocks> once the first is fixed
<seb128> didrocks, my device is on r231 and using the hardware keys make the indicator change
<davmor2> didrocks: Yes 2 bugs,  One is the slider in the indicator not moving when the hardware buttons change the volume the actual indicator shows the change, the other is that the volume down button doesn't work on mako and manta and according to ogra_ neither work on flo
<seb128> no notification/sound player though, which makes it non obvious they are doing something
<ogra_> davmor2, well, vol up seems to work with the little speaker icon ...
<seb128> I just tested
<didrocks> davmor2: where is the second bug report already?
<ogra_> did only notice that now ... i was looking at the slider
<seb128> open the sound indicator
<seb128> use the hardware keys
<seb128> it moves
<seb128> (n4)
<popey> yeah, it broken between 237 and 238 it seems
<ogra_> davmor2, i think i'm seeing the same
<davmor2> seb128: open the indicator, slide the slider to 50%, close the indicator, press the volume up button then drag the indicator back down and see what the slider is on
<seb128> davmor2, it's updated for me
<seb128> the icon in the panel is changing as well
<seb128> but I'm r231 (e.g no current)
<popey> i can reproduce that on 237
<seb128> popey said 238 has the issue
<seb128> or 237
<popey> there are two issues here.
<popey> (at least)
<seb128> did it start on  237 ?
<davmor2> indeed
<seb128> what changed in that image,
<seb128> ?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<popey> well in 237 with the procedure davmor2 just gave I have got the volume slider in the indicator stuck, but it worked fine a few moments ago
 * popey reboots to try again
<seb128> if you open the indicator and use the hardware buttons, is the slider moving?
<popey> it was
<popey> but after moving the slider to 50% it no longer does
<seb128> ok, there is a bug confirmed
<popey> (on 237)
<davmor2> \o/
<ogra_> i had the issue on 237 here
<seb128> if you move the slider manually yes
<seb128> I bet it's again a qml issue
<seb128> the slider is bind to the sound property
<seb128> but if you move it manually qml unset the binding and doesn't restore them
<davmor2> didrocks: yes so 2 issues :)
<didrocks> davmor2: so, we do have bug #1283191
<ubot5> bug 1283191 in The Sound Menu "Sound indicator doesn't change when using hw buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283191
<didrocks> which isn't new
<popey> yes
<didrocks> the other "new" one is?
<didrocks> (with 5.2)
<davmor2> didrocks: yes and the new one is 52 only and is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1293478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293478 in android (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> excellent, thanks
<dbarth> hiya, is it normal if i have the CI train in read-only mode?
<dbarth> or can someone edit/re-config an MP list for me?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, looks like some template magic brokeness on those platforms
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not sure if you managed to figure out something
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i'm still trying to figure out what to do after i log into the porter machine :D
<tsdgeos> i tried creating a chroot but as i have no root nor fakeroot can't do that
<mhr3> yea, i didn't even try porters, last time i checked i didn't have access to them :)
<tsdgeos> i asked for it
<tsdgeos> and got it
<tsdgeos> btu not sure what to do next :D
<mhr3> and that's why i didn't ask for the access :)
<mhr3> didrocks, ok to publish row 45? or are we still in no-publish mode?
<cjwatson> I've given tsdgeos advice by /msg
<didrocks> mhr3: those looks fine & safe enough for me
<didrocks> Mirv: mind looking in case of packaging changes and so on ^
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7107703/
<cjwatson> uploaded
<didrocks> cjwatson: perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> now, let's wait for jdstrand to update the click apparmor side
<didrocks> mhr3: with pete on holidays, only tedg will be able to fix a test failure on arm64 for the hud, I guess?
<cjwatson> arm64 porter boxes are a bit trickier, since the arm64 kit we have isn't IS-managed yet
<cjwatson> But if somebody needs it, ask me and I can point you in the right direction
<mhr3> didrocks, sounds about right
<dbarth> didrocks: ping? sorry can you help with that read-only issue?
<mhr3> didrocks, well.. marcus might be able to too
<didrocks> dbarth: "that read-only issue"?
<Mirv> mhr3: didrocks: ok will look
<dbarth> ci-train spreadsheet is r-o for me
<didrocks> dbarth: nothing changed, are you sure you are logged in with the right acount?
<didrocks> account*
<didrocks> cjwatson: it was the hud issue, Mirv told it built here, so great :)
<dbarth> doh, was logged out :/ sorry
<cjwatson> didrocks: "the hud issue" not sure what that means, but if it's fixed then marvellous
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, in addition to dep on this dee-qt, there were some test failure on arm64
<cjwatson> ah, caught up on #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> yeah, I know
<Mirv> yes, tests passed in the version for arm64 which is nice https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169517619/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.hud_13.10.1%2B14.04.20140314-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<Mirv> mhr3: mediascanner2 published
<didrocks> yeah, I just hope it's not flaky
<didrocks> anyway, so dee-qt is the biggest offender remaining to have a clearer view on the archive
<davmor2> didrocks: so I guess stabilising 5.2 and then what is the next big thing new scopes?
<Mirv> mhr3: oh, and you were also the lander for line 26 hud/libdbusmenu-qt. also done, after I did some extra testing myself.
<Mirv> davmor2: oxide?
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, the icon theme change should be minor, so it's building/landing as wel speak
<davmor2> Mirv: ohhhhh oxide would be nice :)
<didrocks> the risky transitions happening are, AFAIK:
<didrocks> - scopes
<didrocks> - oxyde
<didrocks> - python3 AP switch
<ogra_> isnt the latter done yet ?
<didrocks> ogra_: not enabled yet
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> at least, it's easy to disable
<didrocks> and don't even need an image rebuild
<ogra_> yeah, i was kind f assuming that xnox had ripped py2 AP out already :)
<mhr3> Mirv, thx
<didrocks> heh, not yet! I think we can get that (if ready) as soon as we promote the first 5.2 image
<ogra_> hmm, sad ... so the unity-system-compositor spinner works ... but only if i start it manually
<ogra_> seems mterry forgot to add the --spinner option in his code ...
<ogra_> but at least it works stable and the session comes up fine
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe that was on purpose? he wanted more testing before enabling it
<ogra_> (it should use the spinner graphics from recovery though :P )
<ogra_> didrocks, well, his MP description talks about a --spinner option ... but there is none in the code
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> so fail yeah ;)
<ogra_> i guess just an oversight
<ogra_> and it works stable on all devices, so shouldnt be an issue to add it
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
 * cjwatson files RT#68468 to spruce up our porter box setup a bit
<seb128> didrocks, davmor2, popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1283191 reassigned to unity8/retitled
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283191 in Unity 8 "Indicator's sliders stop updating after manual interaction" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> seb128: ah, great, thanks! :)
<popey> thanks seb128
<seb128> Saviq, ^ let me know if we are wrong, but that seems an issue on the qml side
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for looking into it :)
<Laney> seb128: hmm? That was about the hardware buttons but you changed it to be about interacting with the qml sliders?
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, it's about the slider which stops moving to reflect the actual value
<seb128> Laney, it seems the classic "qml undo the property binding if you manually interact with the widget"
<Laney> but you aren't manually interacting with the widget if you press the buttons
<seb128> Laney, read the steps in the description
<seb128> it starts with "set the slider to 50%"
<seb128> it's the only way I could confirm it as well
<Laney> what's the first lot of steps?
<seb128> the description is buggy
<Saviq> dednick, can you please evaluate bug #1283191 ?
<ubot5> bug 1283191 in Unity 8 "Indicator's sliders stop updating after manual interaction" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283191
<davmor2> Laney: just read the second set, the first set were how balloons saw it the second were how I reproduced it and because the hardware buttons aren't currently working correctly
<seb128> Laney, let me update it, it turned out to be "that happens only if you moved the slider manually"
<dednick> Saviq:sure
<Laney> For me the hardware buttons do nothing at all
<Laney> maybe they are just broken
<seb128> Laney, they do, look at the icon in the panel
<Laney> I am looking at that
<seb128> weird
<davmor2> Laney: vol up works just vol down that shouldn't
<seb128> Laney, seems like there is a regression in the hardware keys
<Laney> oh right yes
<davmor2> Laney: that's if you are on 139
<Laney> up does work
<seb128> Laney, but test with power otherwise, and the settings panel
<seb128> if you change the screen settings the indicator update
<Laney> that is two bugs then
<seb128> if you use the indicator slider once, it stops updating
<seb128> right
<davmor2> Laney: hence moving the slider to 50% to test that vol up was working for me and spotting the issue with the slider :)
<davmor2> Laney: indeed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1283191 is the slider and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1293478 is the hardware one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283191 in Unity 8 "Indicator's sliders stop updating after manual interaction" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293478 in android (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> yeah it's more complex than up working, because now it doesn't :P
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> ta
<davmor2> Laney: it won't go up if it is at maximum ;)  and then you can only make it go down from the slider
<davmor2> seb128: is there a plan for a mute/silence option in the sound indicator do you know?
<seb128> dednick, don't get confused by the description, you can easily reproduce on the desktop, it's basically "open indicator, move slider, change sound from somewhere else, note how the slider doesn't reflect the change"
<seb128> davmor2, I don't know, it's not in the design afaik, check with mpt ;-)
<Laney> let's fix the description
<dednick> seb128: ok. thanks
 * Laney does
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<Laney> there we go
<sergiusens> popey, can you give https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/ a go; if it just launches; it's already a candidate for approval; bonus points for 'fetching the tests'; ridiculous points for running them
<popey> sergiusens: hah, okay
 * popey runs tests
<tsdgeos> didrocks: found it (well actually i was pointed to it by qt people :D)
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: yay
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ld is broken (or qt is buggy)
<tsdgeos> http://lists.linaro.org/pipermail/linaro-toolchain/2014-January/003942.html
<tsdgeos> basically we need to recompile qt without -Bsymbolic-functions
<cjwatson> Definitely qt, and not dee-qt?
<tsdgeos> which i achieved by passing -no-reduce-relocations to qt ./configure
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: yes
<tsdgeos> i guess we only want that -no-reduce-relocations on broken stuff
<cjwatson> I would expect some performance hit from dropping -Bsymbolic-functions :-/
<cjwatson> Especially on a big C++ library like Qt
<didrocks> yeah, that's going to be tricky
<tsdgeos> i guess
<cjwatson> And the ld patches linked in that thread are for ARM, not POWER
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: it is triggered by the code that compares functiosn by pointers in connect calls
<cjwatson> Have you tried the -pie -fPIE suggestion there?
<tsdgeos> we don't use that much, so that's why dee-qt triggers it
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: i'm not pointing you at the patches, i'm pointing you at another thread that discusses the same problem
<tsdgeos> no i have not
<tsdgeos> lunch
<cjwatson> Presumably we could avoid it by using the old SIGNAL() thing, but that's not ideal
<didrocks> I wonder why we don't see the same issue on armhf
<cjwatson> Maybe our binutils is fixed
<cjwatson> Oh hey look
<cjwatson> export DEB_CXXFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND := -fPIE
<cjwatson> export DEB_LDFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND := -pie -fPIE
<cjwatson> fixes it
<didrocks> cjwatson: on dee-qt?
<cjwatson> Yeah, dee-qt/ppc64el
<didrocks> excellent
<cjwatson> Maybe DEB_BUILD_MAINT_OPTIONS=hardening=+pie would be a neater approach
<didrocks> cjwatson: as you prefer, mind proposing a fix as you tested it? We can get that landing soon and then proceed the necessary rebuilds
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm taking it we don't need the qt5.2 landing meeting anymore right?
<didrocks> davmor2: please come
<Mirv> oh, that
<didrocks> elopio: coming?
<popey> sergiusens: Ran 31 tests in 695.607s
<popey> OK
<sergiusens> popey, excellent
<sergiusens> didrocks, rsalveti gellery should be synced in soon
<didrocks> sweet \o/
<cjwatson> didrocks: ok
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great, what was the issue?
<cjwatson> it may need the same fix copied-and-pasted elsewhere too, but I guess we'll see
<sergiusens> rsalveti, some change in the admin protal for the store; seems it was created with multiple frameworks and got busted
<didrocks> cjwatson: agreed
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1283191/+merge/211307
<Saviq> dednick, yup, saw that, thanks!
<cjwatson> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee-qt/powerpc-pie/+merge/211308
<didrocks> cjwatson: landing that one myself
<cjwatson> Thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<cjwatson> Well, mostly tsdgeos ...
<didrocks> and right tsdgeos ;)
<cjwatson> Since I'd previously given up :)
<jdstrand> didrocks (and cjwatson): fyi, click-apparmor should not have to be updated for the ubuntu-touch-meta change
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, nothing needed on your side, excellent!
<jdstrand> for this one, no (it was already expecting those frameworks)
<jdstrand> it is good to ask though (and I would encourage you to do so in the future)
<didrocks> Mirv: you didn't tag the dee-qt you pushed manually
<didrocks> Mirv: please ensure you tag what you push
<davmor2> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1288876
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288876 in notes-app "When clicking the header, the notes are not collapsed" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, I noticed how you assign yourself slots and just ignore my desktop landing which was already there :p
<didrocks> seb128: I'm trying to unblock the screw situation, Mirv and other landers should be able for other landing requests :)
<seb128> k ;-)
<boiko> didrocks: hi, how long should I wait for a package to migrate from trusty-proposed to trusty before starting to be worried about it?
<didrocks> boiko: a couple of hours normally
<cjwatson> boiko: which package?
<cjwatson> You should look at the reports rather than passively waiting :)
<seb128> boiko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<boiko> cjwatson: didrocks: address-book-app
<cjwatson> Right, that's blocked on dee-qt + hud (ultimately)
<cjwatson> Which should be sorted soonish
<cjwatson> I wonder if address-book-service needs the same hack as dee-qt
<kgunn> mornin', i'm silo-cked on platform-api, but i'd like to get a silo to build anyway ?
<kgunn> no sil around... didrocks or Mirv ?
<kgunn> actually...just talked to sergio he says they're stuck, and silo4 can be freed up
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks for noting
<didrocks> kgunn: is this for the Mir lockup?
<didrocks> or unity-mir one rather?
 * kgunn feels something happened while he slept
<kgunn> didrocks: this is for a new mir
<Mirv> seb128: you're talking about unity-control-center line 56?
<didrocks> kgunn: it's a bug that was supposed to be fixed with previous Mir (but doesn't seem to be though): bug #1290416
<ubot5> bug 1290416 in unity-mir "Mako locks up roughly once a day since R226" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290416
<seb128> Mirv, yes ;-)
<Mirv> kgunn: I think it'd be easiest if sergiusens could test the landing line 28 to unblock platform-api, as it has built already
<Mirv> kgunn: or in other case agreeing to let that silo go for now
<sergiusens> Mirv, nah, rsalveti won't budge ;-)
<sergiusens> let it go if he needs it
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok, thanks
<Mirv> kgunn: just wait, I've queue :)
<kgunn> Mirv: thank you sir!
<kgunn> didrocks: ack on the bug...let me catch up on it, and i'll get someone chasing it
<kgunn> i know we landed a fix for what we thot it was (null app surfaces for screen shots)
<kgunn> but...it would seem this may be something elst
<kgunn> or else even
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, can you just get that into the Mir landing?
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<didrocks> kgunn: I don't think we should do more landing in the current ones
<Mirv> seb128: landing-018 for unity-control-center
<kgunn> didrocks: per the bug report, this has been debugged to be unity-mir...not mir
<kgunn> i don't think its good to block mir on a unity-mir bug
<seb128> Mirv, I saw, thanks!
<didrocks> kgunn: well, right now, we can't promote any image QT 5.2 because of that + other issues, so unsure to get a new Mir in addition to that
<didrocks> kgunn: do you have fixes which justifies taking that changes?
<cjwatson> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-service/powerpc-pie/+merge/211319 too
<kgunn> didrocks: the mir change is relatively small...also it has a critical fix for bregma for unity8 desktop preview
<didrocks> boiko: mind adding that to your landing? ^
<Mirv> kgunn: didrocks: well, anyhow, Mir has now landing-019 while the vibration platform-api/usensord change was postponed
<boiko> didrocks: you mean to the existing one? or in the next one?
<didrocks> kgunn: are you really really sure that your testing capacity will not result into additional regressions or screen freeze?
<didrocks> boiko: existing one + rebuild
<kgunn> Mirv: thanks...i'll at least do my little silo build dance :)
 * bregma is getting prepared to be excited
<didrocks> boiko: you should be able to self-reconfigure
<kgunn> didrocks: are you asking am i going to test it enough ?
<boiko> didrocks: yep, let me do that
 * kgunn offended, considering he's the one that found the regression last build attempted and pulled back
<didrocks> kgunn: it's more like do you think you will have enough time? The screen locking issues happen after hours it seems
<boiko> didrocks: can I just add it, or should I go through the whole reviewing process for that MR? I can't test it though
<kgunn> didrocks: are you conflating something ?....the fix for bregma is on dual screen startup ?
<didrocks> boiko: that one is +1 from me, let me confirm
<didrocks> boiko: done
<bregma> kgunn, the fix for bregma is a crash on longin, regadless of how many screens are attached
<boiko> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> kgunn: no, I just want that we don't make the issue aggravieting and blocking the Qt 5.2 promotion longer
<didrocks> kgunn: and then the potential unity-mir fix being blocked on that landing
<kgunn> didrocks: ack...let's do the build/testing, then make decisions
<didrocks> kgunn: ok
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didrocks: can't we also create tests for the sound indicator? just wondering if we could simulate the volume up/down issue with autopilot somehow
<rsalveti> it'd be nice if we could add the test and fix the issue, so we avoid hitting the same regression in the future
<didrocks> rsalveti: that would be a question for QA, but yeah, it's something needed
<sergiusens> rsalveti, perhaps can be simulated with python-evdev? I'd ask elopio for the testing help though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but I don't want you to do it :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, didrocks btw; seems the latest gallery is already synced; do we want a build?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, don't worry, I don't want to do it :-)
<kalikiana> can this bug get some attention? I rely on this and it's fundamentally broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1284612
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284612 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-config writable-image -p foobar doesn't apt-get update" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, otherwise you'll own it forever
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, +1
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didrocks: it'd be nice to trigger a new build
<rsalveti> sergiusens: go for it
<sergiusens> kalikiana, that's a doanac` hidden feature; I'd get him in the loop with your reqs
 * sergiusens triggers a build
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: didrocks: you're welcome
<kalikiana> sergiusens: heh, hidden. they might be surprised to find the ui toolkit testing process came to rely on this for cleanly flashing & installing packages for reliable test results
<kalikiana> thanks
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: didrocks: seems upstream doesn't recommend using that https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36129 https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,81095
<sergiusens> kalikiana, hidden as in never promoted; the writable-image part yes; but the additional installs is a ci thing
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: So, it doesn't seem that we have a problem here on ARM; perhaps our linker has a fix for this
<rsalveti> sergiusens: please announce once you trigger the build as well
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: yeah maybe
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: If you'd really rather drop -Bsymbolic-functions, we should do that only on powerpc/ppc64el IMO
<rsalveti> sergiusens: until ogra_ is done with is bot
<rsalveti> *his
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: i have no strong opinion tbh
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: It would certainly be nice not to have to copy/paste this round among lots of packages, so maybe it's the right answer ...
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: yeah, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee-qt/powerpc-pie/+merge/211308 seems to be at the wrong layer
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,81095 is that one of the qt guys is proposing upstrea
<cjwatson> I think it doesn't hurt, but it's probably be better to fix in Qt
<tsdgeos> m
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, the bot is running fine, i just have an issue with DSL reconnects ...
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: Except that patch would be a performance hit on ARM
<ogra_> let me pull it in here
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: I'm pretty sure we don't want to make our linker have to re-resolve all internal Qt symbols every time we start a process
<ogra_> !HELP
<imgbot> I am the firendly image watchbot
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> bot noise galore
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: (really, the Qt fix is at the wrong layer too; the linker should be fixed.  but our toolchain maintainer is on vacation ...)
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: honestly i know not much about it, but it would seem that it doesn't really the case, see the bug mentions "2. Only platforms with little number of registers (like IA32) see a significant runtime performance penalty: http://nebelwelt.net/publications/12TRpie/gccPIE-TR120614.pdf"
<ogra_> (i just have to restart it manually on DSL reconnects ... image watching works fine)
<rsalveti> ogra_: can't you run it in an internal server?
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: You're misreading that
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: may very well be :)
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: That's saying that PIE only has a performance penalty on platforms like i386
<rsalveti> ogra_: or get one at digital ocean, $5 a month
<tsdgeos> ah
<ogra_> rsalveti, perhaps ... once it is fully done :)
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: removing -Bsymbolic-functions has a process-startup performance penalty regardless of architecture
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: so we only want to remove it when we have no alternative
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: then you should get yourself an account and comment in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,81095 otherwise it'll still fall on us for 5.3 or whatever if it gets approved
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: nothing would stop us patching it back out :)
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: if someone remebers about it
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: besides i thought we didn't want to patch upstreams if possible
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: better not to have to, but we're not short of distro patches for things *shrug*
<sergiusens> rsalveti, feel free to do it; I can't login to nusakan
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: and in the case where the fix in question is only in some distros' linkers, a distro patch is appropriate
<rsalveti> sergiusens: removed the ssh proxy from your .ssh/config?
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: honestly I'd rather know more about the linker issues in question before commenting
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: sure
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: want me to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee-qt/powerpc-pie/+merge/211308 ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, am checking that now; I guess this is due to removing the default entry
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: if you don't mind doing that for now, that'd be good; we can always back it out later
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, doing a build
<tsdgeos> done
<rsalveti> === Image 240 building ===
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, my ssh config was missing the proxycommand for nusakan :/
<imgbot> === IMAGE 240 building (started: 20140317-14:20) ===
<rsalveti> \o/
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: though didrocks already landed it, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee-qt/3.3+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1
<popey> \o/
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<ogra_> :)
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: didrocks: but not upstream, no?
<tsdgeos> i.e. in lp:dee-qt
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it will be merged back once in the release pocket (and so built on those archs)
<tsdgeos> i see
<didrocks> tsdgeos: FYI https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee-qt/3.3+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: I've left a comment on https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36129#comment-236117 as best I can, anyway
<bfiller> didrocks: is there a bug for messaging-app problems I'm hearing about?
<didrocks> bfiller: I'm checking to not open a duplicate with olivier first
<bfiller> didrocks: check with boiko please
<didrocks> ah, boiko? ^
<didrocks> libdee-qt5-dev 3.3+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1 in trusty powerpc: universe/libdevel/optional/100% -> main
<didrocks> libdee-qt5-dev 3.3+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1 in trusty ppc64el: universe/libdevel/optional/100% -> main
<didrocks> cjwatson: FYI ^
<didrocks> cjwatson: and rebuilding hud now on those arch after next publisher cycle
<boiko> didrocks: do you have a link to the build failures there?
<didrocks> boiko: build failure?
<boiko> didrocks: well, test failure
<boiko> didrocks: the messaging-app things you mentioned
<didrocks> boiko: sure, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/238:20140314.1:20140304/7158/messaging_app/897403/
<didrocks> let me open a quick bug
<boiko> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> boiko: bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1293610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293610 in messaging-app "flaky test failur since move to Qt5.2 #237 on Mako" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> didrocks: thanks, we will investigate that
<didrocks> yw
<bfiller> elopio: ^^^ wasn't this the test that you modified and we merged on friday?
<bfiller> didrocks: silo 14 is ready to land
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh yeah, overrides
<cjwatson> didrocks: you need to promote libdee-qt5-3 too though
<cjwatson> didrocks: and the other things that are obvious from rmadison -s trusty-proposed -S dee-qt
<didrocks> oh right
<seb128> is the datetime indicator showing incoming alarms on the current phone image for others? or is that known to be buggy?
<didrocks> cjwatson: done
<popey> seb128: which image?
<popey> seb128: hmm, 237 i just added an alarm and see an icon
<seb128> popey, r239 on n4
<seb128> 'an icon'?
<seb128> in the indicator?
<ogra_> a little alarm clock
<seb128> in the indicator?
<ogra_> in the panel ...
 * ogra_ forgot if its in that specific indicator
<seb128> ogra_, well, if you open the indicator, is there an entry in the list?
<seb128> popey, ^
<popey> seb128: also tested on 239, i see an icon
<popey> seb128: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-17-150701.png
<popey> thats 239
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<seb128> popey, any chance you can try https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+files/indicator-datetime_13.10.0%2B14.04.20140314.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb ?
<seb128> popey, just to confirm it doesn't regress it
<popey> sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bah, in fact it works for me as well, but I bet there is a tz issue
<seb128> if I add one for in 15 minutes it doesn't show up, it's probably picking utc and thinking it's already over or something
<popey> yeah, probably, i'm in utc, so it all works
<popey> you should move to london ㋛
<popey> "Fix released"
<ogra_> just convince cameron to make french the default language in london :)
<ogra_> seb might move in no time
<cjwatson> The Daily Mail would *love* that
<popey> seb128: your package works too
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> yw
<seb128> how do I delete an alarm? :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, Mirv can I get a silo for l22?
<didrocks> cyphermox should be around as well ^
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> on an off irc, dealing with flight mode
<cyphermox> assigning now
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks, do you guys have a general highlight?
<didrocks> sergiusens: no really, sorry
<cyphermox> didrocks: got a crash: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/530/console
<didrocks> cyphermox: , between MP
<didrocks> and it's not MP urls
<didrocks> btw
<didrocks> but branches
<popey> seb128: swipe to delete
<cyphermox> oh quite right
<davmor2> awe, cyphermox: is there a way to do tethering via the cli and it is documented anywhere?
<cyphermox> but it's not commas no
<popey> (from the list of alarms in clock itself)
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, you'll need to build your own config file
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, so the former ;) (patch would be neded so that it's more clear)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ^^ it's not merge requests but branches, can you fix?
<davmor2> cyphermox: right thanks dude :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: just making sure we weren't missing anything from our list of supported features :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, hmpf; yes, let me check
<cyphermox> davmor2: nah, tethering should work just fine but you can't use just the NM config, you also need to enable the net gadget
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<cyphermox> it's called rndis if I remember correctly
<sergiusens> cyphermox, done
<davmor2> cyphermox: right but not in a trivial manner you would have to know what you were doing right?
<davmor2> cyphermox: as in there is no magic "tether-me-now my-network-name" command or anything
<cyphermox> didrocks: sergiusens: WARNING:root:Project name (ubuntu-system-image) doesn't align with the source package name (system-image)
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, upstream knows about that (but it's just a warning now)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: you're blocked by landing 007
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah just pointing it out in case
 * ogra_ was planning to ship a script to set up tethering ages ago 
<ogra_> but i never got to it
<cyphermox> sergiusens: line 11, which already has one of the merge proposals you want to land...
<davmor2> cyphermox: just give 007 a parachute he'll jump not landing required ;)
<cyphermox> urgh
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah ;)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 240 DONE (finished: 20140317-15:35) ===
<ogra_> there we go :)
<didrocks> heh
<ogra_> i should drop the dash there ... looks odd
<didrocks> Saviq: disabling HUD bottom edge isn't going to break any apps AP tests, right?
<popey> Saviq: you said shell rotation wasn't going to be landing for 14.04, but is there a plan to land fixed landscape mode for nexus 7 2013?
<Saviq> popey, we're talking
<popey> ah
<Saviq> didrocks, it shouldn't, but it's difficult to say for sure...
<sergiusens> mandel`, ^^
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, so you impacted all apps without testing them?
<mandel`> sergiusens, what am I suppose to read?
<Saviq> didrocks, I impacted the shell, if the apps' test relied on the HUD (of which I don't know of any), it might impact them
<sergiusens> mandel`, thostr has the log fix in a silo already
<mandel`> sergiusens, ah, sweet!
<didrocks> Saviq: why didn't you run their AP tests?
<didrocks> knowing you can impact them?
<sergiusens> mandel`, only one look at line 11 in citrain; the one you asked me for is line 22
<Saviq> didrocks, good question, but probably didn't think it could
<didrocks> hum, Mirv? ^
<mandel> sergiusens, weird..
<sergiusens> mandel, ideas? intervention?
<sergiusens> didrocks, cyphermox mind if we take over that one? the owner of that branch (mandel) would prefer to land l22 instead of l11 I suppose
<Saviq> didrocks, is there an easy way to run all of them, or would I need to waste hours to do so?
 * Saviq misses the "auto" part of autopilot tests....
<mandel> sergiusens, just what I was going to say
<didrocks> Saviq: doing that manually is the only way I know of
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I'm guessing ralsina created it; and it was assigned to throstr as he moved teams
<didrocks> Saviq: but not running them can make us loosing 16h
<didrocks> which is worse
<mandel> sergiusens, didrocks and we need to change the lander, ralsina will probably not be doing it
<ralsina> indeed!
<cyphermox> fair enough
<Saviq> didrocks, so what do you want to do? revert, or do we wait for smoke tests?
<didrocks> Saviq: well, it's in an image, so it's already too late, but be ready to have a revert MP
<didrocks> (just that feature ideally)
<Saviq> didrocks, in any case, apps tests that rely on HUD need to stop
<Saviq> didrocks, if there are any
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but that should be tested and coordinated :)
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe I'm too paranoïd, but I remember the hud hurting us
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe no tests are dependent on it and everything will be fine
<Saviq> didrocks, we might as well revert it already, I don't think smoketesting scripts got updated in time, truth be told I didn't want to land that branch yet, it snuck in :/
<Saviq> didrocks, we've a unity8 landing almost ready to fix one of the flaky tests, could add it there
<didrocks> Saviq: do you think we have test relying on that?
<didrocks> Saviq: I look at the "hud" name in test, nothing, but maybe they are using that to click on thigs
<Saviq> didrocks, unlocking the screen relied on a DBus interface that went away
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, I think this is not enabled fortunately yet
<didrocks> but ok
<Saviq> didrocks, we switched to using unity8's autopilot process helpers
<didrocks> Saviq: was that done?
<didrocks> like today?
<Saviq> didrocks, last week
<didrocks> (it wasn't on Friday)
<didrocks> Saviq: no, that was reverted
<Saviq> didrocks, in -ci, but smoketesting didn't have unity8-autopilot, so it got reverted
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, that's what I'm saying
<didrocks> so right now, they don't use the AP tests, they are "swiping"
<didrocks> right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, but waiting for a dbus interface that the hud exposed
<Saviq> didrocks, the current scripts do that, not the new ones
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> so all tests will fail?
<Saviq> didrocks, that's what I expect, sorry, it was a Friday afternoon brainfart it seems
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so please land the revert in this incoming landing
<didrocks> let's get this unity8 in quickly
<didrocks> and reckick an image
<didrocks> cyphermox: FYI (the last 4 lines) ^
<cyphermox> which landing is this?
<cyphermox> I need to fettison line 11
<didrocks> Mirv: please backlog tomorrow as well ^
<Saviq> cyphermox, row 55
<cyphermox> ok so just let me know when you're done testing so I can do my own too
<mandel> sergiusens, can you be the lander for udm? or what do we do about that?
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/undisable-hud/+merge/211344
<didrocks> Saviq: approving
<tvoss> Mirv, didrocks I tested silo 17 locally, could one of you give it a spin on the phone, too?
<sergiusens> mandel, cyphermox yes, I can be the lander
<mandel> sergiusens, awesome
<sergiusens> didrocks, cyphermox shouldn't be a problem as mandel is in our team; so the landings could be transfered to us
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<Saviq> didrocks, is there a project I could register a bug against for smoketesting relying on the unity8 interface?
<didrocks> Saviq: for screen unlocking, you mean?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> doanac`: I think it's again utah if I'm correct? ^
<didrocks> against*
<mhr3> didrocks, spreadsheet broken again? i'm getting 502s
<doanac`> didrocks: lets use ubuntu-ci-services-itself. we don't use utah anymore for app testing in smoke
<didrocks> ah ok, Saviq ^
<Saviq> k
<didrocks> mhr3: well, worse than usual…
<doanac`> Saviq: you might use this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292585 in Ubuntu CI Services "touch daily image test: needs unity8-autopilot installed for screen unlock" [High,New]
<Saviq> ah, I even already commented on it...
<rsalveti> hm, can't open the ci train spreadsheet
<rsalveti> getting 502
<didrocks> yeah, that's what mhr3 mentionned as well
<didrocks> and confirmed
<rsalveti> I know hangouts are busted
<didrocks> oh, as well?
<rsalveti> http://downdetector.com/status/google-hangouts
<didrocks> zomg, this is the day the Internet is going to crash!
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/accounts-qml-module/arch-any/+merge/211362 needed to unstick gallery-app from -proposed
<robru> didrocks, no hangout today then? what should I do?
<didrocks> robru: let's see if it's getting fixed in 25 minutes
<didrocks> first
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> robru: can you deal manually cjwatson's requests as well please? ^
<robru> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> (no need for spreadsheet, just deal with it on the backend)
<didrocks> thx!
<robru> cjwatson, sorry what silo should that be added to?
<cjwatson> haven't the foggiest
<robru> didrocks, urgh, what is happening? does cjwatson have a silo or does he need a new one?
<didrocks> robru: he needs a new one
<didrocks> ok, ubuntu-ui-toolkit available now on ppc64el
<robru> cjwatson, ok, I put you in silo 2 and started the build for you, since the spreadsheet is unavailable
<cjwatson> thanks
<robru> didrocks, hummmm I kinda like twiddling jenkins directly, we should just delete the spreadsheet ;-)
<didrocks> robru: package fix only, so please go ahead with the publication once done
<robru> didrocks, ah ok
<didrocks> and yeah, cjwatson doing the fix is an implicit +1 on the packaging change :p
<robru> didrocks, oh I see the diff now, yes that will require many hours of review ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<davmor2> didrocks: what's the plan re the landing hangout if hangouts are down?
<didrocks> davmor2: as told 20 lines ago, let's see in 15 minutes, shall we?
<davmor2> didrocks: you don't expect me to read all the scrollbacks all the time do you ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: no, but then don't expect me to answer 10 times to the same question :)
 * davmor2 sits back and waits for the next person to ask :D
<Saviq> didrocks, cyphermox, landing-012 can be published (has the hud revert)
<didrocks> great! I'll let cyphermox double-checking
<ogra_> didrocks, with HO being dead, how do we meet now ?
<didrocks> let's do it on IRC
<didrocks> quickly
<robru> didrocks, ok, i'm here
<didrocks> popey: cyphermox: davmor2: plars_: around? let's do the meeting on IRC
<plars> ack
<didrocks> plars: so, first news for you, all tests are going to fail on current image
<didrocks> no screen unlocking
<didrocks> Saviq has a fix in landing-012 to revert a hud change for that
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: can you rerun the unity8 AP tests on your side and get that released? ^
<plars> didrocks: you mean on 240?
<didrocks> plars: yep
<plars> ok
<didrocks> then, once published, we can kick an image
<plars> it wasn't looking good so far, that would explain it
<popey> ok
<didrocks> plars: remember 80% == 0 :)
<didrocks> (or it's a coincidence)
<plars> yep
<boiko> didrocks: hey, so messaging-app AP tests are not failing anymore, is this something we still should look into?
<didrocks> boiko: how/when?
<plars> well, if you look at the details on the tests, it becomes clear quickly that something's not right
<bfiller> didrocks: at fix was merged on friday for the issue, is it failing since then?
<didrocks> bfiller: it was failing on Friday image
<bfiller> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk
<bfiller> didrocks: then it's fine now
<robru> didrocks, with silo 12? sure thing
<bfiller> didrocks: I mean if it hasn't failed since friday
<didrocks> bfiller: let's see, one sec
<didrocks> bfiller: well, we got one image since
<bfiller> elopio was working on that fix
<didrocks> bfiller: what was supposed to fix it from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.changes?
<didrocks> robru: thanks
<didrocks> bfiller: the previous image was failing (it's the link)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, didrocks so can we do the l22 l11 swap?
<didrocks> ok, let's continue while bfiller and boiko are looking
<didrocks> sergiusens: please ping the US team :)
<cyphermox> I was trying to, but the spreadsheet went dead
<didrocks> cyphermox: spreadsheet is back btw
<didrocks> not sure it's working perfectly though :)
<didrocks> robru: ^
<sergiusens> didrocks, like by 4 minutes?
<sergiusens> :-P
<boiko> didrocks: so, this is the change that supposedly fixes the problem: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/revision/79
<sergiusens> didrocks, is rsalveti the US team as well?
<didrocks> sergiusens: seems like he was devoted to
<ogra_> no, he is the .br team
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah but some cells are still erroring
<didrocks> boiko: no, that was on the failing image
<robru> didrocks, humm lots of errors in that spreadsheet...
<didrocks> boiko: look at the diff I posted: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.changes?
<didrocks> boiko: this is only what entered on the last image, which don't show the failure
<sergiusens> cyphermox, well you are in the US team, care if we swap those two? and then kill l11?
<boiko> didrocks: yep, I was wondering why messaging-app was not there, so it was already there in the failed image
<didrocks> boiko: yeah, so it means that the test if flaky or show a flaky app behavior
<didrocks> as the failure was on the image which contains the test change
<bfiller> didrocks: i'm confused
<bfiller> didrocks: I don't see any failed messaging-app test in the dashboard since March14ths
<didrocks> bfiller: well, let's be exact: we have one image since March 14th
<didrocks> where the tests ran
<didrocks> this image is #239
<didrocks> this one didn't show up the messaging-app failure
<bfiller> didrocks: right
<didrocks> the diff from previous image is http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.changes
<didrocks> previous image was #238 on Friday
<didrocks> this one showed the messaging-app failure
<didrocks> and contains the commit you pointed me at
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> elopio: can you help look at this then as you did the original MR to fix the issue?
<didrocks> bfiller: so either the test is flaky, or the app behavior is flaky or something in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.changes fixed it
<didrocks> (but seeing the list, I don't see what)
<bfiller> didrocks: well the fix was a sleep
<bfiller> so just a race in the test most likely
<didrocks> yeah, so maybe not enough in some circumstances
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> hope it clarified :)
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: so, I propose that we rerun tests for risky landings until we can get an image promoted
<cyphermox> ack
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: the exact list of fix we are waiting on will be in the landing team email
<didrocks> fixes*
<robru> didrocks, ok no worries. just flashing now so I can test unity8
<didrocks> robru: thanks!
<didrocks> meanwhile, we are getting the archive resurecting on all arches
<popey> didrocks: bug 1293690 on #239
<ubot5> bug 1293690 in mediascanner "*** Error in `mediascanner-service': corrupted double-linked list: 0x01311d48 ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293690
<didrocks> ubuntu-ui-toolkit just build on all arch
<sergiusens> cyphermox, you might get a ping to death today :-P But after; how about a silo for l60?
<didrocks> mhr3: see popey's bug? ^
<robru> cjwatson, didrocks : publishing silo 2
<didrocks> robru: excellent!
<didrocks> cjwatson: robru: so with those 2 publishing, (toolkit being fine), I think qml-friends will be needed to have a look now
<didrocks> robru: maybe an empty MP?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, or I guess I can pass on the robru
<robru> didrocks, what's wrong with it?
<mhr3> didrocks, popey, i guess that's why there is mediascanner2 now
<cyphermox> sergiusens: you need to wait, it's in progress
<didrocks> robru: it couldn't built on all archs
<robru> didrocks, oh ok, so just no-change rebuild?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, ah, ok; sorry
<robru> didrocks, yeah I can do it
<didrocks> robru: now, all build-deps should be ready
<bfiller> robru, didrocks : can we get line 38 published? all testing passed
<didrocks> robru: yeah, with "force rebuild" :)
<cjwatson> robru: thanks
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome!
<robru> didrocks, ok
<cjwatson> didrocks: qml-friends will want control file changes, surely?
<cyphermox> didrocks: was going to assign l60
<didrocks> cjwatson: I didn't check, I was thinking build-dep was the only thing, let me check
<cjwatson> robru: er, you kinda published silo 2 before arm64 had finished building
<popey> mhr3: why do I have mediascanner 1 and 2?
<cjwatson> let's hope that doesn't explode
<cjwatson> why didn't citrain notice that?
<mhr3> popey, music app didn't transition yet
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'll add the check tomorrow for arm64 enablement btw
<robru> cjwatson, hrm? jenkins said it was done
<cjwatson> robru: maybe jenkins doesn't check arm64 yet ...
<didrocks> yeah, build doesn't
<robru> cjwatson, ahhhh ok
<didrocks> will do tomorrow
<robru> cjwatson, so... how can I check if that exploded or not?
<didrocks> robru: on friends, cjwatson is right
<cjwatson> robru: doesn't look like it's actually copied, so you'll probably have to do it again later
<didrocks> robru: you specify archs
<didrocks> needs to be arch: any
<robru> didrocks, ok, I will make the friends stack arch:any
<didrocks> robru: qml-friends
<didrocks> not sure for friends itself
<robru> right
<cjwatson> oh wait, it did at least sort of copy.  hmm.
<robru> didrocks, probably nor friends but might be friends-app
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you see any remaining build pile of arch rebuild needed?
<didrocks> or tweaks?
<cjwatson> looks like it's just going to build accounts-qml-module/arm64 again in the primary archive
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: please, get an image kicked once unity8 is in the image btw
<cyphermox> yes,
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> didrocks: there'll be a few more, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-service/powerpc-pie/+merge/211319 needs to land for address-book-app to be happy
<cjwatson> didrocks: it's mostly not too terrible now
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> cjwatson: we can as well wait for non change-noplatform
<didrocks> cjwatson: we'll surely have some new landing requests
<cjwatson> forr what?
<didrocks> like the apps
<cjwatson> *for
<cyphermox> sergiusens: done
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, I’ve got a landing that’s ready to go (silo 014), wondering what’s holding it off, can you help me figure it out?
<robru> oSoMoN, yeah I'm not sure... I've been hesitant to land things due to other regressions going on. maybe didrocks can comment if it's safe to land
<didrocks> robru: if you double check it, please land it
<didrocks> let me look at that case
<robru> didrocks, ok
<oSoMoN> robru, would my personal assurance that it won’t introduce regressions help? ;)
<cyphermox> why is it not closing bugs if it's bugfix?
<robru> oSoMoN, unfortunately not, but it sounds like i have the green light to test it myself and land it
<didrocks> (yep + cyphermox question)
<robru> oSoMoN, so I can get to that in an hour or two, have a couple other things on my plate first
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks, much appreciated
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome
<robru> cjwatson, so what happened with accounts-qml-module then? it looks like arm64 is just building in proposed.... is that ok? it'll publish and then I can merge?
<cjwatson> robru: I think it should be fine, but I'll keep an eye on it
<robru> cjwatson, ok
<dbarth> robru: just adding to oSoMoN's request, as it blocks other fixes for the webapps as well; keep us posted when you get to it
<boiko> didrocks: btw, rwo 17 of the spreadsheet (landing-011) built and tested with the powerpc fix for address-book-service
<boiko> s/rwo/row/
<didrocks> boiko: please ping the US landing team :)
<boiko> didrocks: ok, will do, thanks
<didrocks> no worry :)
<boiko> robru: didrocks asked me to add one extra MR to the address-book fixes on row 17 of the spreadsheet, everything is built and tested, could you please release it once you get some spare time?
<robru> boiko, sorry I'm confused. you want silo 11 released so you can start a new silo for address book? if you add a new MR to same silo it has to be rebuilt & retested
<boiko> robru: it was already built and retested, I just need it to be published now
<robru> boiko, oh ok ok. I'm just working on getting a big unity8 fix out, then kick an image build, then I can release that
<boiko> robru: no problems, take your time
<robru> didrocks, Saviq hummmm just 1 failure on unity8, is that acceptable? unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_applications_scope
<didrocks> robru: we are supposed to have none
<didrocks> robru: so no, if it's flaky, better to confirm it was flaky before
<didrocks> (looking at the dashboard can help)
<didrocks> of course, not image #240 which will never never have tests passing :p
<ogra_> didrocks, you could send someone to the lab to manually unlock the screen :)
<ogra_> has to be quick with his finger though :)
 * didrocks thinks of Saviq :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, doesn't need to be quick; you have 10 seconds to do it
<robru> didrocks, i don't see this failure in the last few images.
<ogra_> sergiusens, :)
<didrocks> robru: yeah, so, the goal is to know why and how (however, we need the fix as well, so it's a tradeoff)
<didrocks> robru: check with upstream I guess
<robru> Saviq, any thoughts on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109406/ should it block getting your fix out?
<didrocks> robru: the landing only have that fix?
<robru> didrocks, well there's 3 mps.
<didrocks> robru: yeah, so check if previous version had the same failure maybe (especially if this is reliable)
<robru> didrocks, what, you mean rerun on image 240 stock?
<didrocks> robru: yeah, just redowngrade manually
<didrocks> unity8
<didrocks> however, please keep me posted as it will mean that unity8 (even previous version) regressed us
<robru> didrocks, ok, will take some time to rerun the tests.
<didrocks> thanks
<sergiusens> robru, cyphermox do we have ofono on the train?
<robru> sergiusens, telepathy-ofono is on line 30 but it's marked as "not ready" (eg, does not yet have a silo0
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, I mean just ofono
 * sergiusens thinks not
<sergiusens> robru, would like a silo for a source package push if possible
<robru> sergiusens, no i don't see it
<robru> sergiusens, ok
 * sergiusens fills in sheet
<sergiusens> robru, ah, you beat me to it :-P
<robru> sergiusens, well please put better details in A61 ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got silo 7
<sergiusens> robru, fixed description
<robru> thanks
<sergiusens> robru, if it's just a source package; I don't need to 'Build', right?
<seb128> if the googledoc lost the "landed" status for some of the lines, how should those be indicated?
<robru> seb128, unhide the rightmost columns and put 'Landed' on whatever row is really landed.
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128, you're welcome
<robru> OMG! I just remembered I have pizza in the fridge ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'm unofficially part of the us team, just here to help in case nobody is around :-)
 * ogra_ thinks the oven is a way better place for it 
<rsalveti> oh, docs is back, seems hangout is still off
<ogra_> use drums
<sergiusens> rsalveti, well you might want to dput tony's fix to silo double o seven
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why dput?
<robru> ogra_, way ahead of you ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, no train for that
<sergiusens> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/ppc64le-ftb/+merge/211152
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thought train could handle any branch
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if we want a train, we need to create a proper project and use trunk
<rsalveti> sergiusens: is that a limitation? why can't we use any branch as target?
<rsalveti> I mean, it's a merge proposal
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we are using ofono, but not it's trunk
<rsalveti> from to somewhere :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's a limitation for the train
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, but why that?
<rsalveti> otherwise there's no way to handle lp:ubuntu/foobar
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's an ask didrocks question
<rsalveti> and someone said that would be compatible
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but I can dput, np
<sergiusens> and one of the things that was discussed last week ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, hummm, who told you train can't handle lp:ofono? I think as long as your MP points at the right branch it should be fine?
<robru> sergiusens, (eg I'm not aware of train forcing merges to trunk, it should just merge to wherever teh MP is set)
<rsalveti> robru: that's what I thought
<cjwatson> that's definitely true, click merges aren't to trunk
<robru> sergiusens, if didrocks told you that lp:ofono can't work in citrain, then I would trust him. but if you're just making assumptions I'd be inclined to think you're wrong here...
<sergiusens> robru, no, didrocks did not say that; what was said was the we needed for it to be in trunk; as in the target can't be lp:ofono/ubuntu
<rsalveti> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 173, in get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<rsalveti> raise ProcessSearchError(message_string)
<rsalveti> autopilot.introspection.ProcessSearchError: Sea
<rsalveti> unlock screen is busted
<robru> sergiusens, humm, didrocks said that? weird that i'm not aware of that
<sergiusens> robru, then I'm all confused; let's get it working
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, we're aware of the screen failing to unlock in image 240, i'm working on a revert fix for that.
<rsalveti> robru: great
<rsalveti> sergiusens: try configuring that silo pointing that mr that awe created
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox: will one of you be around to kick an image build shortly? I'm just publishing unity8 right now.
<sergiusens> rsalveti, iirc; it still needs to be added to cupstream2distro; right robru ?
<cyphermox> robru: I'm around
<rsalveti> robru: I can do it as well if needed
<ogra_> robru, me too
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thought not even that would be needed
<robru> ok thanks guys, will ping when I see unity8 landed
<ybon> hi o/
<ybon> rsalveti: nik90 suggested me to ping you about an issue I have with QtLocation/Positioning, are you around? :)
<rsalveti> ybon: it seems I'm, yes
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> I'm trying to port OSMTouch to Qt5.2
<sergiusens> robru, so I'm going to use the branch as rsalveti wants; given that I moved souces: ofono; to a branch that contains ofono; do I need to reconfigure?
<ybon> and I've the error PositionSource is not a type
<rsalveti> oh, right, I know the api changed
<robru> sergiusens, yes, any changes to MPs/sources requires reconfigure.
<ybon> rsalveti: ah :)
<sergiusens> robru, can you do that for me please?
<robru> sergiusens, sure I can, but also you can too (landing team is now only required for reconfigs when the set of packages to be released changes)
<sergiusens> robru, ok, so it's just 'reconfigure' with the added mr links?
<robru> sergiusens, just did it for you thought
<ybon> rsalveti: and btw I've tried to import from QtPosition as stated by the "official" doc, but the module doesn't seem installed on my laptop even if I have the libqt5positioning5 installed
<robru> sergiusens, yep, if you click the reconfig button it asks for MPs and sources
<sergiusens> robru, no worries; going to look at parameters you passed in
<ybon> (What I mean by official doc: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html)
<ybon> (while our doc developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtLocation.PositionSource/ )
<robru> sergiusens, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-0-reconfigure/9/parameters/ it's here but I guess you know how to find that ;-)
<rsalveti> ybon: yeah http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtpositioning-index.html
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, already closed the tab as I saw what I wanted and expected; thanks
<robru> sergiusens, eheh thanks
<ybon> rsalveti: thanks, that's yet a good clue for me :)
<rsalveti> let me check if something is wrong at the packaging layer
<rsalveti> might be missing the qml component for it
<sergiusens> robru, just as an fyi; cupstream2distro is dead? or is it still used by the jenkins builder to approve an MR?
<ybon> thanks :)
<rsalveti> ybon: there's libqt5positioning5-plugins, let me see what else might be missing
<ybon> I've it yet
<robru> sergiusens, ehhhhh. much of citrain is actually built on top of cupstream2distro, so it's not "dead". also yeah, ps-jenkins-bot uses cu2d to figure which projects to do CI on. it's just the daily_release part that got shut off
<sergiusens> robru, rsalveti http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-1-build/26/console
<sergiusens> might be the versioning scheme causing issues
<robru> sergiusens, definitely version related, huh, never saw that error before.
<davmor2> am I the only one who hears this everytime I see 007 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii1tc493bZM
<robru> sergiusens, if you update the MP to have a version like '1.12+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1' it might fix it
<sergiusens> robru, not sure we want that; it's an rsalveti call
<sergiusens> robru, might break the whole import system from git
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not going to break anything
 * sergiusens changes version
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so I guess you'd need to pile another MR to change the versioning to be similar to that
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I can use that same MR
<rsalveti> sergiusens: if you have commit rights, then yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's on phablet-team, so yeah ;-)
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> ybon: do you have qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin as well?
<ybon> rsalveti: let me check
<ybon> rsalveti: no, I'm installing it now
<rsalveti> Mirv: from what I understand qtlocation will not be supported anymore, and that users should instead use qtpositioning
<ybon> and testing
<rsalveti> Mirv: checking now the image and it seems that we're not installing it by default
<ybon> rsalveti: sound much much better, thank you very much :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: do we also need to update our sdk to reflect that?
<rsalveti> ybon: great
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: ^
<rsalveti> cyphermox: Mirv: bzoltan1: I'd guess we also want qt bluetooth to be in by default as well
<rsalveti> which is now part of 5.2
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: most likely yes
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: can you take care than to include both qtposition and qtbluetooth as part of our sdk?
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: I will see it tomorrow...
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: sure, because we don't have any by default installed at our current images
<rsalveti> so if someone decide to use them, we'd need to seed them by default
<rsalveti> and I believe that's currently coming from the sdk packages
<rsalveti> hm, actually we have sdk-libs in our seeds
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: yes...
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: ogra_: is there the right place to add new qt components?
<rsalveti> *that
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: alright, then just let me know if you want both to be included by default
<robru> bfiller_afk, ok, I tested the webbrowser-app thing, it's looking good to me, just need to wait for unity8 to get through -proposed so we can kick an image before I can publish this.
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox, rsalveti: I'm heading for lunch. if one of you happens to notice that unity8 made it through proposed, please kick an image. if not, i'll check when i get back and ping you again then.
<cyphermox> sure
<ogra_> yeah, still in proposed
 * ogra_ doesnt think the minute counts here 
<ogra_> take your time for your pizza :)
<robru> thanks
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: Hi guys, I wonder if I could get one of you to reprovision silo 3 for me, since I've had to add a new MP to my landing line (#41) that introduces a new source package - I think that means I still need you guys to do the reprovision thing for me?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> thomi: done
<thomi> thanks cyphermox
<boiko> robru: just for me to organize the work here, do you have an ETA of when you'll be able to publish the address-book stuff on silo-011?
<rsalveti> yay, qt 5.2.1 broke the emulator
<rsalveti> nobody tested that
<rsalveti> it seems a patch I added for 5.0 was dropped, will check
<sergiusens> rsalveti, can I lol?
<ogra_> only if you record it and publish on G+
<davmor2> rsalveti: why would I test the emulator I had my hands full with a n4,7,10 :)
<ogra_> because you like the slowness ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/354t3w
<sergiusens> davmor2, http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/1coc
<ogra_> lol
<robru> boiko, should be soon, just waiting on unity8 to land so we can kick an image. maybe one hour?
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox, rsalveti: speaking of that, looks like unity8 just landed, anybody kick an image yet? ;-)
<ogra_> robru, it just migrated
<cyphermox> robru: hold on, let's make sure
<cyphermox> yah alright
<cyphermox> ogra_: you already on it?
<ogra_> feel free :)
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> boiko: ok. I'm still on lunch for a bit, will be back to do silo 11 shortly.
 * ogra_ just wants to see the bot working once it is kicked :) 
<ogra_> (and finished)
<cyphermox> robru: kicked a rebuild
 * ogra_ waits for the bot to announce
<cyphermox> bot?
<ogra_> imgbot ...
<cyphermox> oh look at that
<ogra_> it monitors builds ... start and end for now
<davmor2> sergiusens: nice
<ogra_> should say something soon
<davmor2> sergiusens, ogra_: http://www.quickmeme.com/p/3vubsv
<sergiusens> robru, will the train cope with a version like: 1.12+bzrXXXX+14.04.20140317.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<ogra_> with a hammer ?
<davmor2> ogra_: If at first it doesn't break use a bigger hammer
<ogra_> oh, another bug in the bot ...
 * ogra_ slaps himself for hardcoding paths 
<davmor2> ogra_: sadtrombone.com
<ogra_> davmor2, well, its all stgrabers fault
<imgbot> === IMAGE 241 building (started: 20140317-19:40) ===
<ogra_> he made a change that exposed my lazy hacks :)
<ogra_> and there is the bot :)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<sergiusens> robru, and how do I make the changelog be generated from a specific commit?
<rsalveti>   * Drop upstream patches:
<rsalveti>     - Add-workaround-for-GL-on-Android-emulator.patch
<rsalveti> o/
<boiko> robru: thanks
<thomi> cyphermox: my silo build (http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/74/console) is complaining about the version in distro again, but this time for a component I don't own (libUAL) - I just want to make sure I'm doing the correct thing. I should make a new entry in d/changelog with a bumped version number?
<sergiusens> robru, can I get a silo for l23 ?
<robru> sergiusens, not sure, you'd have to try it. although I think it can only take a single plus sign, so maybe 1.12~bzrXXXX+14.04...
<robru> sergiusens, and if you don't like the changelog, you can add your own debian/changelog entry by hand and citrain will preserve it
<robru> sergiusens, and you got silo 2
<sergiusens> robru, that would be lower than what's currently in though
<robru> ogra_, when is it safe to start publishing things? (eg so they don't end up in the currently building image?)
<sergiusens> robru, the current changelog is written by hand but seems to be ignored
<ogra_> robru, hmm, i could add a marker to the bot for that ...
<robru> sergiusens, ugh. how many MPs? just one?
 * ogra_ notes down on his TODO 
<robru> sergiusens, which silo are we talking about? i'll check
<sergiusens> robru, just one: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/ppc64le-ftb/+merge/211152 in 007
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you get silo 007 you don't need to wait for no markers
<ogra_> robru, once the 17.2 build shows up on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<robru> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> then it is safe to publish again
<sergiusens> all double Os get license to land :-P
 * sergiusens stops with the dumb jokes now
<robru> sergiusens, haha, yes. I am going on a landing spree very shortly ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, ugh, I see, citrain really puked on your changelog. that's a bug I've seen before but haven't been able to pin down... jdstrand was bitten by that recently but he managed to suppress it just by writing his own changelog. i think...
<robru> jdstrand, what happened to your changelog in your first citrain landing? did you just end up dputting a manual upload to the ppa or did you get citrain to honor your changelog somehow?
<jdstrand> I did write my own changelog. I have no idea what actually got it working
<robru> crap
<jdstrand> robru: it was a mystery
<sergiusens> heh; I'll trial and error and try to note down
<Saviq> robru, must be flaky, I didn't see that before, is that failing for you reliably?
<jdstrand> I had it in both debian/changelog and in the MP. I think I needed UNRELEASED in the distribution name
<robru> sergiusens, the only thing I can guess is that citrain's version is .1 above your version, so maybe try .1 above that and it'll honor it. So eg put your version as 1.12+14.04.20140317.2-0ubuntu1
<robru> Saviq, just saw it one time unfortunately, didn't have time to test it further.
<robru> sergiusens, there way it builds the changelog is by checking the tags at the destination branch, but in some cases even if the tag is there it doesn't find it. quite frustrating (usually when the version numbers are not in the expected format, as jdstrand's issue also involved version numbers different than we expect in citrain)
<robru> I'll file a bug for didrocks
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> jdstrand, where was the branch you used?
<jdstrand> yeah, I had the right tag, but used native versioning
<thomi> cyphermox: nvm, figured it out
<cjwatson> sigh, one of these days I really must make LP show multiple dep-waits in its UI
<jdstrand> https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-apparmor/click-apparmor.lstat
<jdstrand> robru: ^
<robru> jdstrand, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, jdstrand ok here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1293780 feel free to add any details you think might be relevant.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293780 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Changelog generation fails when version number is in unexpected format." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<boiko> robru: hey, just a heads up that line 30 on the spreadsheet is ready for silo assignment now
<robru> boiko, thanks, on it
<robru> boiko, ok, you got silo 9
<boiko> robru: nice! building it. thanks.
<robru> thank you
<robru> ogra_, is it really 17.2 I'm waiting for? not 17.1? Why is 17.2 still not there?
<robru> ogra_, nm, checked the .changes, yes it seems 17.1 contains an old unity and it really is 17.2 we're waiting for
<robru> omg it's finally there!
<robru> bfiller, dbarth: apologies for how long that took, just published silo 14!
<robru> ogra_, there *must* be some point during the image build process at which the builder is done downloading packages from the archive (but before publishing the image itself) at which it's safe to begin publishing packages...
<ogra_> robru, indeed
<ogra_> but for that you need to log in directly to the livefs builder and watch the log
<ogra_> (via w3m reloading)
<robru> ogra_, maybe the builder itself should ping on IRC when it's done ;-)
<bfiller> robru: thanks, I will merge and clean
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<ogra_> robru, sure, after about a week of code changes in the different build scripts it might be able to :P
<robru> ogra_, great, what are you waiting for? ;-)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 241 DONE (finished: 20140317-20:50) ===
<ogra_> (our build setup is pretty complex, but i'll add a watcher to the bot to monitor the cdimage dir ... )
<robru> ogra_, ok, thanks
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> robru, the post processing after the image is done is in max 10min ... so you dont lose much :)
<robru> ogra_, oh, can you make your bot ping 'trainguard' in it's messages? we landers had agreed that would be our equivalent of 'cihelp'
<robru> ogra_, ahh ok. I was thinking the build was taking like 2 hours, which would be 10m of downloading packages and then a long time for compiling/building.
<ogra_> (at least for touch thats the case since we use the tgz directly from the livefs builder, post_processing is mainly renaming)
<ogra_> for isos its all the mkiso stuff that runs ... and creating a squashfs etc
<ToyKeeper> Sweet, a working new-image notifier?  :)
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: I can't seem to get the silo build step to complete correctly. Are you able to take a look please? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/75/console
<ogra_> robru, trainguard added
<thomi> I get "2014-03-17 20:37:35,174 INFO Some source packages were never published in the ppa: upstart-app-launch (0.3+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1) autopilot (1.4+14.04.20140317.1-0ubuntu1)"
<thomi> which looks like another case where that log message really needs to be an ERROR, not INFO
<thomi> but... what am I doing wrong?
<robru> thomi, looking
<sergiusens> robru, any ideas with this error? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-1-build/28/console
<cyphermox> sergiusens: lookin
<cyphermox> oh wow, that's a genuine bug
<dbarth> robru: thanks for silo 14
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome
<dbarth> robru: could i get a green light for line 15
<robru> thomi, ok, well it seems pretty clear that upstart-app-launch never made it to the PPA. not sure why though
<dbarth> robru: i object to it being blocked by an ffe, as it's only fixes, which are important wether we have oxide or not
<thomi> robru: right... but what do I do? Just try again and hope for the best?
<dbarth> ie they apply to qtwebkit as well
<dbarth> currently our webapp container boots into a blank screen :/
<robru> thomi, for now I would say try it again. not sure. if it fails again I'll dig a bit deeper
<thomi> robru: ok, ta
<robru> thomi, you're welcome
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1292174
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292174 in unity-webapps-qml "[trusty] webapp launches, container remains blank" [High,Triaged]
<bfiller> robru: any idea why this MR is not triggering CI? https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/peer_picker_ui/+merge/211092
<robru> dbarth, hum, line 15 has libunity-webapps which conflicts with silo 6...
<bfiller> robru: nm
<robru> dbarth, if you do some testing on silo 6 i think we can publish that one.
<robru> dbarth, because silo 6 was only ever blocked by qt5.2 but that's over now
<robru> dbarth, or i dunno, maybe just add line 15 into silo 6, then do it all together. it looks like one of the MPs is already in silo 6.
<sergiusens> cyphermox, so I wait?
<cyphermox> yes please
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> cyphermox, fwiw I noticed I didn't have a commit message set (as I did a resubmit) to try something out
<sergiusens> could it be that?
<dbarth> robru: yup, let me check
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yeah, but it should still not crash if possible ;)
<robru> dbarth, maybe I'm going crosseyed, i think line 15 is already a subset of silo 6 ;-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, of course :-)
<dbarth> yes, we tried every opportunity to land, as you can see
<cyphermox> sergiusens: set a commit message for now and it will pass
<cyphermox> I'll push a branch to fix this issue
<robru> dbarth, yeah, double-checked, line 15 is already contained in silo 6. please just test silo 6 and then I'll publish that. i'm deleting line 15.
<ybon> rsalveti: should I still be importing QtLocation 5.0 or 5.2? 5.2 is not found atm, and with 5.0 I've this funny message: Error message: Qt Location requires app_id and token parameters.
<ybon> Please register at https://api.developer.nokia.com/ to get your personal application credentials.
<ybon> so I may need to change some syntax, but just to be sure I'm importing the correct version before going further
<ybon> qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin is already the newest version.
<rsalveti> ybon: I'd think you just need to use qtposition
<robru> boiko, apologies for the delay, just published silo 11.
<boiko> robru: no problems, thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<ybon> rsalveti: that's what I've tried, but then "Map is not a type", but let me check in the doc again, thanks for the clue :)
<ybon> Humm, I don't see QtLocation in the listed modules: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/modules.html
<rsalveti> right, that's probably because most of it was moved to qtposition
<ybon> And I don't see any Map on the QtPositioning API reference: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtpositioning-qmlmodule.html
<ybon> It seems to me, for what I can read now, that QtPositioning is, as suggested by name, for managing device position only, not map nor markers management
<rsalveti> hm, right
<sergiusens> doanac`, plars it just occured to me; could the new build watch look at changes to a certain file that wouldn't exist anymore? Or let me generalize; how do you figure out there's a new build?
<sergiusens>  ogra_, maybe you know?
<doanac`> sergiusens: we check if a file has changed. i was about to dig into that today. let me find the link
<rsalveti> ybon: please also ping Mirv, as he probably knows better what changed in the qt stack
<sergiusens> robru, hey, above when you said I got silo 2, that is a silo for you :-)  I wanted one for l22, goget-ubuntu-touch
<sergiusens> <sergiusens> seems using rows isn't a good idea
 * sergiusens got disconnected and didn't notice
<rsalveti> ybon: he's off already, but should be able to reply you back in ~10 hours
<sergiusens> doanac`, yeah, the device and channels all changed
<doanac`> sergiusens: so for mako, we use: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<sergiusens> doanac`, yeah, that doesn't exist anymore
<doanac`> i've got this noted in our bug for that issue
<robru> sergiusens, uh, something went wrong there.
<sergiusens> doanac`, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<doanac`> i thought there were backward compatible links?
<robru> sergiusens, silo 2 was supposed to be for goget
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, line deletion during processing perhaps?
<robru> sergiusens, could be.
<doanac`> sergiusens: regardless, that's a trivial change
<robru> sergiusens, gimme a sec to fix it
<sergiusens> doanac`, great, I'm eager to know if I'm off the hook :-)
<robru> sergiusens, lol, yeah, my thing is landed already
<ybon> rsalveti: ok, thanks, I will try to ping him tomorrow (even if I will be in a workshop day)
<ybon> I'm afraid map has been removed :s
<sergiusens> doanac`, I thought so too from what stgraber told me
<doanac`> sergiusens: our link doesn't exist anymore. plars looks like we need to do a quick reconfigure of our smoke jobs
<sergiusens> doanac`, but they are links inside the channels.json, not at the filelayout level :)
<doanac`> plars: i'll make a quick MP for us.
<robru> sergiusens, ok, please click build on silo 2. despite what it says in the spreadsheet, jenkins knows to build goget.
<ybon> (ping popey FYI in OSMTouch status)
<sergiusens> robru, will do as soon as my view refreshes
<sergiusens> ah
<sergiusens> ok
<sergiusens> robru, back to ofono, I get this now: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-1-build/29/console
<sergiusens> 2014-03-17 21:36:50,947 INFO Some source packages were never published in the ppa: ofono (1.12.bzr6858+14.04.20140317.1-0ubuntu1)
<robru> sergiusens, damnit, that's the same thing that just happened to thomi
<robru> thomi, did a rebuild fix it for you?
<boiko> robru: I'm trying to understand the failure, do you have any idea what happened here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-1-build/30/console
<thomi> robru: nope, same problem :(
<robru> awesome
<thomi> it just finished
<thomi> heh.
<thomi> "awesome" :)
<sergiusens> thomi, thanks for making me feel not so lonely :-P
<thomi> sergiusens: high five! o/
<robru> boiko, well, that's the exact same problem that thomi and sergiusens just reported, so let's all dig in!
<plars> sergiusens, doanac`: shouldn't the link take care of that?
<sergiusens> cihelp is the jenkins bot still using a whitelist fo triggering jobs?
<cjohnston> sergiusens: what job
<sergiusens> plars, the explanation I gave doanac` should serve; we all understood incorrectly on what a link meant in stgraber's mind :-)
<sergiusens> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/peer_picker_ui/+merge/211092
<boiko> robru: ah ok, I don't know much about the CI infrastructure, but I can try to find something if that helps
<doanac`> plars, sergiusens: i think this is all we need: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/ubuntu-test-cases/system-image-url-update/+merge/211418
<plars> doanac`: if not, then now is the time to do it - we need to regen the jobs so that the custom image changes are picked up (the normal images should be fine though)
<sergiusens> cjohnston, we used to have this whitelist thing which never got to work with teams; and michael sheldon is new
<plars> sergiusens: ah, I see
<thomi> robru: so, both packages get uploaded (according to the logs anyway)
<thomi> not sure what else to look at
<robru> sergiusens, thomi, boiko: well it's very clear that the packages aren't getting uploaded. if you check the silos, the package names listed in the failure just aren't there.
<sergiusens> plars, so the links are in the main channels.json :-)
<cjohnston> sergiusens: looking
<robru> cyphermox, any chance you can poke at this with us ^^^ jenkins is failing to upload packages to PPAs but the logs don't seem very useful.
<doanac`> plars: shall i merge that change and regen the jobs?
<robru> cyphermox, like I'm not seeing launchpad rejecting the uploads, just jenkins says it's uploaded and then launchpad never gets it
<cjwatson> the failures there were because the librarian ran out of space
<cjwatson> I'm getting things reprocessed
<cyphermox> ah
<plars> doanac`: just +1'd it - we could go ahead and change the custom-demo.py also, but I'm not sure it really matters
<cyphermox> I was about to ping you or some other demi-god
<robru> cjwatson, you mean the failures i'm talking about?
<cyphermox> robru: yes
<doanac`> plars: forgot those were separate configs
<robru> cjwatson saves the day again! yay!
<plars> doanac`: I made it a separate config on purpose, since I figured that would be the case
<plars> doanac`: alternatively, I think we could just remove it
<robru> thomi, sergiusens, boiko : ok sounds like cjwatson is on the case, we can force rebuild once he says so
<cjwatson> robru: yes I do
<sergiusens> great; thanks
<plars> doanac`: but it's sorta nice as an example, and doesn't do anything on its own
<thomi> awesome
<doanac`> plars: i say we update it also. i'll patch that file and re-gen them
<boiko> cjwatson: is the address-book-app promotion from trusty-proposed to trusty still blocked?
<cjwatson> boiko: it's still waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-service/powerpc-pie/+merge/211319, yes
<doanac`> plars: jobs reconfigured and they've kicked themselves off.
<cjwatson> boiko: you can see it on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<plars> doanac`: ugh
<plars> doanac`: because it's looking in a new location
<cjwatson> boiko: looks like it should unblock shortly though
<plars> doanac`: that's ok though
<doanac`> yeah - the jobs hadn't run today
<cjwatson> boiko: oh, bah, maybe not, address-book-service/powerpc still failed for some other reason
<cjwatson> boiko: perhaps somebody who actually knows that code could look at it, rather than me trying to parachute in?
<boiko> cjwatson: yes, I can get renato on it, but only tomorrow, he is gone already
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> boiko: I can't do much more tonight either, anyway
<cjohnston> sergiusens: the prereq has to be merged first
<boiko> cjwatson: no problems, I will talk to renato tomorrow morning
<boiko> cjwatson: just one question: is it possible to run the PPC build somewhere for testing?
<cjwatson> boiko: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/BuildInfrastructure/PorterBoxes
<rsalveti> popey: sergiusens: bug 1293797, is that because it still tries to update the app even if it's not compatible with the current framework?
<ubot5> bug 1293797 in touch-preview-images "nexus 4 "COMMAND ERROR" when updating apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293797
<cjwatson> boiko: ask #is to be added to the porting_team group if you aren't already; on porter-powerpc, use "schroot -c trusty-powerpc" to get into a trusty chroot, which you can then "sudo apt-get install" things in if you need to
<popey> rsalveti: i believe so yes,
<boiko> cjwatson: nice! I will do that (or ask renato to do that) tomorrow morning if we don't find the real problem before
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks
 * popey confirms
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, I put that in the email; not much we can do at this point wrt
<sergiusens> cjohnston, the prereq has to be merged for the bot to run? that's a new req though
<sergiusens> bfiller, ^^
<cyphermox> boiko: the problem looks to me like you no longer build qtcontact5-galera from address-book-app, and it doesn't exist in the archive for powerpc to be used as a depends for address-book-app
<cjohnston> sergiusens: I assume that it isn't smart enough to be able to merge the prereq and the required branch
<cjohnston> then run the tests
<cyphermox> it probably just needs to be dropped from the depends for address-book-app
<cyphermox> oi, forget what I said, I was looking at -app, not address-book- service
<boiko> cyphermox: so, qtcontacts5-galera comes from address-book-service I think, and it is failing to build on powerpc (tests failing)
<cyphermox> yes
<kgunn> silo 19 ready for publish
<cyphermox> boiko: A connection to the bus can't be made
<boiko> cyphermox: but that's after the tests were executed I think
<cyphermox> indeed it is
<boiko> cyphermox: I think the timeouts on the tests are not long enough, but I will create a branch replacing them by the correct implementation using QTRY_COMPARE() instead
<cjwatson> oh, if it's just a timeout thing we could retry on sagari maybe
<cjwatson> although it seems implausible that porter-powerpc wouldn't be fast enough
<boiko> cjwatson: well, that's what I could infere from the source code of the failed tests
<cjwatson> porter-powerpc is faster than most of our builders :-)
<cjwatson> and it fails there
<cjwatson> however, sagari's currently busy building a kernel
<boiko> cjwatson: I think you are correct, one of the tests that failed was already using QTRY_COMPARE()  which waits long enough, might be something else
<boiko> anyway, I will look into that tomorrow, I call it a day
<kgunn> robru: if you want to publish silo 19 its ready...
<robru> kgunn, ok, gotta test it a bit
<sergiusens> popey, want to give this a quick test? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=20
 * popey clicks
<popey> sergiusens: sure
<popey> hang on, i already tested that
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, but this time for the silo :-P
<popey> uh ok
<sergiusens> popey, I'm testing anyways; yeah, seems like double testing the same thing; but it's the way things are
<robru> kgunn, seems pretty good, i'm just gonna let unity8 AP finish then publish
<robru> tvoss, just published silo 17
<popey> sergiusens: looks good
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: did the silo publishing issue get fixed already?
<robru> thomi, I think so. ask cjwatson though
<thomi> cjwatson: ?
<thomi> well, I'll kick it off anyway
<robru> Saviq, hmmm in fact i can't reproduce that failure anymore
<robru> thomi, yeah, i think i saw some builds working recently
<sergiusens> robru, can we publish silo 002?
<robru> sergiusens, on it
<robru> sergiusens, done
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox, rsalveti: anybody around to kick an image build?
<cyphermox> aye
<robru> thanks
<cyphermox> there. let's see if imgbot notices it better this time
<cyphermox> what's this image for now?
<robru> cyphermox, oh, well I landed a bunch of small stuff, and I'm about to land mir, and I want mir to have an image all to itself
<robru> so I guess mir can be the last landing of the day, then cron can make a post-mir image
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> i thought we were only landing safe stuff though
<robru> cyphermox, well i've been testing stuff and it looks good
<cyphermox> ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 242 building (started: 20140317-23:30) ===
<robru> nice
<sergiusens> doanac`, hey, 241 was never triggered
<sergiusens> plars, ^^
<cjwatson> thomi: should be fixed, but I'm eod, any problems ask #launchpad-ops internal
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-18
<robru> cyphermox, can you do a packaging review for mir? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-019-2-publish/
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> thanks
<robru> cyphermox, seems mostly fine, but there was some stuff that i wasn't sure about
<cyphermox> that override for dh_install looks wrong
<cyphermox>  override_dh_install:
<cyphermox> -	dh_install --fail-missing
<cyphermox> +	dh_install --fail-missing \
<cyphermox> +	  -Xusr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/libmirplatformgraphics.so \
<cyphermox> +	  -Xusr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/libmirclientplatform.so
<cyphermox> the files are created in the CMakeLists as a symlink, it probably shouldn't be excluded.
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, that confused me a bit.
<cyphermox> I haven't dug more deeply
<robru> kgunn, can you explain this? ^^
<robru> cyphermox, I mean, I installed and ran it myself, it's all *working*...
<cyphermox> what landing is this?
<robru> cyphermox, silo 19
<robru> cyphermox, row 51
<cyphermox> good
<robru> ?
<kgunn> robru: oh, that's because there are different platforms....one for mesa (desktop) and one for android (mobile)
<kgunn> at least that's my educated guess
<robru> cyphermox, what do you think? can we accept that? i don't really understand the issue
<cyphermox> just a second I'm checking
<cyphermox> I think it's fine, but I want to make sure
<cyphermox> kgunn: that's not really the issue though, it's that these files are getting explicitly ignored from the install. are the symlinks just there for tests?
<cyphermox> wait no that wouldn't make any sense, the symlink would just get overwritten
<robru> kgunn, it is a bit odd that you're creating the symlinks in cmake and then ignoring them from debian/rules. better would be to just not create them in the first place.
<robru> cyphermox, but I don't think we should block on that, do you? maybe just submit a quick branch for the next landing
<cyphermox> it's relevant if it breaks upgrade from one mir to the next on desktop
<cyphermox> kgunn: so the issue I have is that there is a symlink made from each platform to the file in /usr/lib/$triplet, and it's not being installed in the packages
<veebers> robru, cyphermox: Would you know which project to use to file a bug for ci-train? I seem to recall that it's perhaps cupstream2distro or something similar
<robru> veebers, yep, exactly that one
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> veebers, you're welcome
<sergiusens> robru, ok, I'm tired of the changelog mess; can you dput lp:~phablet-team/ofono/ubuntu to silo 7?
<robru> sergiusens, sure, sorry
<cyphermox> veebers: let us know what your bug is though, maybe we can fix it now
<cyphermox> sergiusens: heh?
<sergiusens> robru, I haven't run reconfig yet
<robru> sergiusens, ok
<veebers> cyphermox: just posting it, it's re: closing bugs that are attached to MRs that are in the silo and then merged.
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<sergiusens> cyphermox, the changelog generated goes to the beginning of times it feels
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, it's a known bug with the changelog logic.
<cyphermox> ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 242 DONE (finished: 20140318-00:40) ===
<robru> sergiusens, wait, did you merge the MP manually into that branch? because that's the destination branch right?
<sergiusens> robru, yeah; that's why I said; do a source upload into the train instead of an MR
<robru> sergiusens, ok no worries
<sergiusens> robru, I might be doing it wrong; for which we can course correct
<robru> sergiusens, yeah i'm not sure whats going on. need didrocks to investigate. i reported that bug already and assigned it to him
<robru> cyphermox, so what, did we decide to block mir then?
<robru> sergiusens, ok, uploaded
<cyphermox> robru: no, I just want to understand what's going on
<robru> cyphermox, thing is, I gotta run for dinner in about 15. i vote for publishing since it looked good in my testing on the device
<cyphermox> robru: if you've tested it on desktop too then I guess it's fin to releady
<sergiusens> robru, thanks
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, didn't test on desktop :-/
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> alright, publish
<cyphermox> I believe in sharing the pain, people should be responsible for the code they break
<robru> heheh
<cyphermox> I think it's probably safe, but I'm worried about upgrade path
<robru> cyphermox, ok, i hit publish, when didrocks reverts it overnight i'll blame it all on you. thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> that's not what I meant by sharing the pain ;)
<robru> cyphermox, :-P
<sergiusens> robru, cyphermox you can say you pushed it together :-P
<robru> cyphermox, et al ok I gotta run for dinner for a couple hours, i'll check in a bit later but it'll probably be around when the europeans are waking up anyway.
<cyphermox> ok
<bfiller> robru: can you make a silo for line 50 (and press build) when you come back?
<bfiller> robru: also, silo-15 gallery-app, seems it's failing arm64, powerpc and ppc64el. We have to support those arch's now?
<cjwatson> We should support all the arches we can, but you only have to support ones that previously built in trusty
<cjwatson> however:
<cjwatson>  gallery-app | 0.0.67+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1   | trusty/universe          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<cjwatson> that's an odd set of failures though.  what's adding the -lz?
<cjwatson> the -lz is present on amd64 too, but there, zlib1g-dev is installed as a build-dep (maybe not direct)
<cjwatson> libgles2-mesa-dev -> libmirclient-dev -> [...] -> zlib1g-dev, so it'll only work on arches with mir the way it is at the moment
<cjwatson> I blame libmediainfo
<cjwatson> Could somebody please retry the failing gallery-app builds in silo-15 once "rmadison -s trusty libmediainfo-dev" reports 0.7.67-2ubuntu1 on those architectures?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmediainfo/0.7.67-2ubuntu1
<cjwatson> And let bfiller know about that when he comes back
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ok
<thomi> doanac`: plars: Are there known issues with the mako-06 device in the lab? I'm seeing this: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-06/78/console
<thomi> I guess rfowler_ might know as well ^^
<thomi> "ERROR:phablet-flash:Device either not connected, doesn't have adb enabled or the property system cannot be accessed. Make sure the device is booted into the operating system and that adb is working correctly."
<plars> error: device not found
<plars> thomi: looks like it died
<thomi> plars: what can I do to get a device for that job again?
<plars> thomi: open an RT for rfowler_ to take a look at it in the morning, and we can try to find a different one for it to use
<thomi> plars: ok, what's the rt address again?
<plars> thomi: ubuntu-platform@rt.canonical.com and cc him on it
<thomi> plars: thanks. I guess I'll give up for today then :)
<plars> thomi: let me see if we can get it on a different device for now
<plars> thomi: ok, retry now, I moved it to mako-07
<thomi> cool, thanks, I'll re-run
<plars> thomi: oh, that's not going to work
<plars> let me look at this job
<thomi> yeah, it didn't like that
<plars> thomi: they moved everything around today, and it wasn't linked the way we thought it would be
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 243 building (started: 20140318-03:10) ===
<plars> thomi: oh, I see the problem
<plars> thomi: do you know why it's pulling a specific revision of the touch branch?
<thomi> plars: ahh, I think that's because doanac`broke something, and said we should use a specific revision that wasn't broken
<thomi> If that's been fixed, I guess we can remove that
<plars> thomi: ok, well I don't know what was broke before, but I know that the version you are on is incompatible with the way they moved images around now
<thomi> plars: the thing that broke was that PPAs weren't getting installed
<plars> thomi: so we can try the latest if that won't cause you problems, and if it still causes problems we can just override the image_opts
<plars> ah
<plars> thomi: well, nothing new was checked in before today since...
<plars> thomi: March 7th?
<plars> thomi: was this before then?
<thomi> veebers: you dealt with that ^^
 * veebers reads backlog
<veebers> one sec
<veebers> plars: I was told revno 190 was the one we needed to use as 191 broke what we were doing
<veebers> (i'm just digging through my logs to try get more details)
<veebers> plars: in case it helps, this is the bug that was filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1290937
<plars> doesn't look like there was a fix since then
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1290937 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290937). The error has been logged
<plars> ok, let me just try overriding the image opts
<plars> that should get us through for now
<plars> thomi: try again?
<thomi> sure
 * thomi watches http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/80/label=mako-07/console
<thomi> looks happier plars, thanks for your help.
<plars> thomi: anytime :)
<thomi> veebers: I gott go AFK for a few minutes, I wonder if I could get you to keep an eye on that please?
<thomi> plars: careful, I live in an odd timezone. "anytime" for me probably means something very different than it does to you :)
<veebers> thomi: sure
<thomi> thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 243 DONE (finished: 20140318-04:15) ===
<robru> hey i'm back briefly, anybody need anything?
<Mirv> hello
<rsalveti> Mirv: hey, had to push an update to qtbase, to make the emulator to work again: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu8
<rsalveti> next time we should also put the emulator to the list of required targets to be tested
<rsalveti> Mirv: it's a simple fix, as most of that patch was already upstream, but it was missing one piece that is only available in the android backend
<rsalveti> and in our case we need to use it with the generic one
<rsalveti> would be nice to get this to upstream as well, will check tomorrow
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, I'll fetch it to the the bzr
<Mirv> it seems another upload may be needed, there's a fix for the font glyph problem appearing from upstream
<Mirv> rsalveti: the qtlocation/qtpositioning is.. complicated. they both come from upstream tarball 'qtlocation', but all the while qtlocation5-dev has included the headers for both. but Debian changed this, since in addition to all that, upstream only supports Qt Positioning at this time, so Debian split the headers
<Mirv> all things counted, when we sync with Debian, I expect we'll have qtlocation5-dev depending on qtpositioning5-dev
<Mirv> and Debian isn't shipping the "Qt Location" part of "qtlocation" upstream even, since it depends on qt3d which isn't released or maintained and is being rewritten :P
<Mirv> in short, qtpositioning is what people are mostly probably using but they think it's called qtlocation
<Mirv> rsalveti: reading the next lines, yeah probably SDK should be updated somehow, I guess we should be shipping the positioning part at least now, since we've a plugin for it even in qtubuntu-sensors
<Mirv> aha, and Zoltan will take care of it :D backlog reading...
<Mirv> oh, right the module thing ybon found out about.. yep, it's probably QtPositioning, coming from qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin, related to the confusion described above ^
<Mirv> all our git snapshot modules had the text "WARNING: This module is not an official part of Qt 5, but instead a gitsnapshot of an ongoing development. The package is very likely tochange in a binary incompatible way, and no guarantees are given.", and indeed qtlocation now gives an example of why
<Mirv> at least now the Positioning is released by upstream
<rsalveti> yeah
<Mirv> robru: if you've gone to sleep as you should be I'll run merge and clean for the friends
<robru> Mirv, sure, thanks
<robru> Mirv, I tried to do it earlier but it was stuck in proposed for *so* long.
<robru> Mirv, also only 11:30 here ;-)
<robru> Mirv, working on a personal thing though, not a workaholic ;-)
<Mirv> robru: bah :D
<Mirv> robru: good that you've switched to hacking on personal stuff at least :)
<robru> heheh
<Mirv> merge&clean running
<didrocks> cihelp: seems we didn't get the last 2 images test results, mind looking?
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe you already ask and got some infos?
<ybon> backloging… Mirv: so at this time I still should be importing QtLocation 5.0 to get the QML Map type?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, I only just a moment ago started boggling that the 241 results are quite old
<Mirv> ybon: ..right, the qtlocation itself still seems to have that, and it's called QtLocation 5.0 still because it's not "released" (supported) by upstream, while QtPositioning is 5.2
<vila> didrocks, Mirv: heads down for the demo but lp had a *massive* breakage yesterday including the buildds and giving non-sense feedback, I don't have precise timing but most of last night builds are borked
<didrocks> vila: can you try just a rerun on the tests to see if they starts?
<vila> didrocks: nope, sorry
<ybon> Mirv: ok, thanks for the clarification :) I've a strange error about a Nokia key missing since I've upgraded to 5.2 my libs, but I will have a better look at this tonight
<ybon> thanks again :)
<didrocks> vila: who can do that or will be the vanguard to help and unblock the touch image today?
<Mirv> ybon: np, thanks for asking :)
<vila> didrocks: no idea, I have barely started my day, ev is on site, psivaa will be the vanguard but given wgrant's explanations in #ci (Everything was broken when some LP machines ENOSPCd for 90 minutes and IS didn't notice.), just re-runs may not be enough
<vila> didrocks: I haven't even checked yet if lp is back for good
<didrocks> vila: lp is good, packages are building in distro as well
<wgrant> vila: LP's been fine for just under 10 hours now
<wgrant> Any builds started in the last 10 hours - 5 minutes are fine
<vila> wgrant, didrocks: great, one less issue to care about
<didrocks> ok, I guess there is no other option than waiting on psivaa then (and loose 1h30 of testing)
<didrocks> asac: FYI, I don't feel confident as we are blind for the past 10h in term of publication and image building (and quite a lot entered, including a new Mir), so holding up on releasing
<sil2100> psivaa, didrocks: what's up with test results for 20140318 on smoketesting?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we don't know, see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/18/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t06:56
<didrocks> sil2100: seems nobody looked at that, even if LP and IS is up for the past 10h
<didrocks> and nobody in the CI team is available right now to help us
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> But I see we had a similar problem yesterday with the 20140317 image - wonder what's causing the provisioning to fail
<didrocks> yeah
<Mirv> FYI rsalve_ti landed a qtbase change with an emulator fix, while the one in the CI Train is from me picking up upstream patches to fix the newline glyph issue
<didrocks> ah great!
<didrocks> so one less on the critical list?
<Mirv> yes, now that it was made critical yesterday. I also marked terminal as fixed as it seems to work on #243
<didrocks> great
<Mirv> weird that the calendar app AP problems didn't show up in pre-landing testing, it was run as part of elopio's AP test runs
<Mirv> also, the music app was supposed to have only one AP problem with a proposed fix, but it seems to be more than that
 * sil2100 is upgrading to latest image
<asac> didrocks: ok
<asac> vila: can you learn what to resurrect our test infra? Seems we have a too light know how spread in EU timezone on this
<asac> psivaa: ^
<sil2100> Now this is strange - #241 theoretically has the new unity8 but still the url-dispatcher test is failing
<vila> asac: it's not about learning, it's about available time, our on site demo is today and guess what, we have some firedrills ;) OTP right now with hp support
<sil2100> Even though psivaa ran the branch last week and it didn't encounter the failure
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> vila: ic
<asac> ogra_: so nothing works in infra for 2 images
<asac> ogra_: i supposed this has to do with the system-image update thingy?
 * sil2100 would  really appreciate some latest-image test results
<asac> guess you have to run locally
<asac> vila: can you give us the old phablet-flash of raring that is used in the infra?
<asac> would be cool if sil could try that locally
<asac> sil2100
<tvoss> good morning
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/159/console
<asac> looking at that it feels the device just died
<asac> and adb is not avail
<didrocks> I wonder about 2 things
<didrocks> let me try if phablet-flash is still working today
 * didrocks tries on his device
<vila> asac: hp issue escalated, I'm blocked on that front :-( I may as well try to help here but I may switch again on short notice
<vila> yup mako-11 is dead according to nagios
<didrocks> ah, so should be only that, no device
<vila> asac: raring ? or trusty ?
<vila> oh raring
<vila> vila@ashes:~$ apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<vila> phablet-tools:
<vila>   Installed: 1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Candidate: 1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Version table:
<vila>  *** 1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1 0
<vila>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64
<asac> didrocks: seems so
<asac> didrocks: do you know how to reroute device?
<didrocks> asac: no, I don't have that knowledge
<asac> didrocks: do you have the old phablet-flash?
<asac> the one above?
<asac> it is still suspicious that all devices died
<didrocks> asac: not the raring one, I can easily downgrade to try to flash I guess
<didrocks> let me try with that old version
<didrocks> so the flashing happens on raring machines, right?
<asac> didrocks: yeah :/
<didrocks> hum, but launchpad doesn't have them at it's EOL
<asac> didrocks: right
<wgrant> You can still grab the binaries if you look
 * didrocks digs to archives
<wgrant> IIRC we haven't completely killed them from LP yet
<didrocks> wgrant: is there any url pattern in LP?
<didrocks> or I need to poke at random strings in librarian? :p
<asac> i am seeing phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed ... who knows if that option really follows the compatibility links
<wgrant> What's the binary name?
<didrocks> wgrant: source package is phablet-tools
<didrocks> we want 1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> wgrant: ah, you're right, no spring cleaning yet! :)
<wgrant> didrocks: phablet-tools never existed in raring
<asac> wgrant: ppa
<didrocks> wgrant: yeah, it was a ppa
<asac> 09:13 < vila>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64
<didrocks> but no worry, it was in saucy
<asac> wgrant: ^
<asac> sh cool
<wgrant> Unless you mean in a PPA, in which case it's under the normal PPA expiry rules -- nothing to do with raring's obsolescence :)
<asac> ah
<didrocks> with the same version
<asac> :)
<didrocks> so I got it
<asac> wgrant: it was the last version in raring ppa pocket (so without EOL it wouldnt get removed)
<asac> anyway, seems we have the same code
 * didrocks installs old version
<asac> could still be adb incompatible :)
<wgrant> We don't (yet) erase stuff from PPAs on EOL, for this sort of reason.
<asac> ah so we could find it?
<asac> let me dig
<didrocks> I have it :p
<didrocks> if you read me
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5488906
<asac> http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/pool/main/p/phablet-tools/phablet-tools_1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<asac> seems its still there
<asac> good to know
<didrocks> so, it's downloading
<didrocks> the image
<didrocks> and INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as mako
<Mirv> sil2100: do you know about those thostr's old landings toward the beginning of the spreadsheet? I'm not sure what's up with them, so I've only assigned silos to the new requests
<asac> didrocks:  with the command above?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, that exact command
<asac> then i guess something in infra happened physically and rerouting device would do
<didrocks> yep
<asac> unless everything is off of course
<sil2100> Mirv: most of them aren't ready, as Ready is No - there is one that was 'Yes' but it said it's been pushed back
<asac> didrocks: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook
<Mirv> also, thomir's line 40 landing is blocking two more upstart-app-launch landings, but apparently all upstart-app-launch updates are thought to be a bit tricky so they're blocked until green image?
<didrocks> asac: jenkins isn't, it's in the same lab and network IIRC
<asac> didrocks: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Touch_Image_Smoke_Device_Offline
<sil2100> Mirv: I didn't assign them because of those reasons - I guess it's best if we wait for thostr to pop up and decide the fate of those landings
<asac> didrocks: that recipe might help
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, line 11 and 12 are both "Yes". I'm just curious, thostr can request when he needs them of course.
<didrocks> asac: I looked at it already, it's only about rerunning the tests
<didrocks> asac: I don't see a reprovision or did I miss anything?
<asac> didrocks: you miss it
<asac> didrocks: #Touch_Image_Smoke_Device_Offline
<didrocks> asac: setting the node offline?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what it is it seems
<asac> Next, report the failure to Rick Fowler, so he can take a look and recover the device if possible
<vila> mako-11 has just been marked offline
<asac> vila: nice
<asac> now someone need to rerun
<asac> Next, report the failure to Rick Fowler, so he can take a look and recover the device if possible
<asac> Next, report the failure to Rick Fowler, so he can take a look and recover the device if possible
<asac> lol
<asac> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/
<didrocks> vila: you are running this job? ^
<sil2100> Mirv: line 12 is a bit risky I would say in the sense that url-dispatcher is not on the touch standing FFe, and I would need to check those two merges closer
<sil2100> Mirv: since on my first look they didn't seem to be bug-fixes, that's why I skipped that - but maybe it's best to simply look into those
<didrocks> asac: yeah, so that's what I told, I maybe don't have the jenkins right to set a node off (as I don't see them)
<sil2100> Mirv: (no bugs assigned to those merges)
<asac> didrocks: ok, but you can rerun job, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I was wondering if vila wasn't on that as he started the recovery procedure
<asac> didrocks: he is on a call
<didrocks> ok, running it then
<asac> so guess might not see the pings quickly
<asac> thanks
<asac> lets cross fingers :)
<asac> otherwise reread the log
<asac> must be reproducible
<vila> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> let's see
<didrocks> asac: sounds good
<didrocks> vila: ^
<didrocks> vila: I'll let you finish the procedure quietly
<vila> sry filing ticket for rfowler
<didrocks> weird that manta as well
<asac> right
<didrocks> I only look at mako for now, I'll let the CI team recovering from the rest if they analyze it
<didrocks> but this phablet-flash thing will shoot in our feet soon
<asac> of coruse
<asac> thats well known
<asac> thats why i triple asking yesterday to pipeclean test it
<asac> while stgraber was still on
<asac> so they could roll back
<didrocks> yeah :)
<asac> but lets hope its not that
<didrocks> asac: was the change announced anywhere and I missed it?
<asac> oth i dont see a pipeclean run that succeeded
<asac> otoh
<asac> didrocks: i picked it up on IRC
<didrocks> I'm not even sure what's changed
<asac> didrocks: was meant to be a silent compatible change with zero impact
<asac> :)
<didrocks> ok, that's… well… reconforting :)
<asac> didrocks: i think reorg of folder structure with compatibility links was the plan
<didrocks> ah, that one
<didrocks> ok, it was discussed some weeks ago
<asac> seems the job picks up the data from system image
<didrocks> just not about the D day
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> lets see if it trashed
<didrocks> it's not the raring version in fact
<asac> but guess we should just offline the other 2 types as well
<didrocks> it's a version which is picking the real infos
<didrocks> (the first ones hardcoded the paths)
<asac> didrocks: could be they hacked it
<asac> seems its going good enough
<asac> restart manta and flo?
<asac> wait
<asac> lets see how the first fail looked
<didrocks> without the device being offline?
<mhr3> sil2100, ok to publish 001?
<asac> 158
<sil2100> mhr3: looking
<asac> didrocks: righyt
<asac> so dont do that
<asac> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/158/console
<asac> didrocks: that thing also downloaded, but then trashed the device
<sil2100> mhr3: let me do a test spin of that and then release
<asac> so lets see if mako goes dead now again
<didrocks> asac: yeah, so first time it was picked up
<didrocks> and then dead
<didrocks> it went further at least :p
<didrocks> on mako
<asac> further?
<asac> sure?
 * asac wits for a few more lines before claiming success
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it was blocked on the reboot to recovery
<didrocks> here, it rebooted to recovery and flash
<didrocks> so let's see if full install is done
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, thanks for the analysis
<didrocks> sil2100: mind deploying latest cu2d to preprod and prod? I'm watching now for arm64
<didrocks> the diff is:
<didrocks> -ARCHS_TO_UNCONDITIONALLY_IGNORE = set(['arm64'])
<didrocks> +ARCHS_TO_UNCONDITIONALLY_IGNORE = set([])
<didrocks> asac: tests starting
<asac> didrocks: cool. so maybe one more device offline?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, I don't find access to the nodes on that jenkins, so I guess we'll need vila or psivaa to set them back up
<didrocks> asac: at least, the primary target, mako is back
<asac> vila: can you offline manta and flo too?
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: just logging in to the server,
<asac> vila: when convenient
<asac> vila: ah ignore
<asac> psivaa: :)
<asac> high
<asac> hi
<asac> hehe
<psivaa> :)
<asac> psivaa: we need manta and flo offlined
<asac> and rerun
<asac> seems mako recovered that wayt
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, been testing something on my phone
<didrocks> asac: mako rebooted multiple times successfully
<asac> right
<sil2100> didrocks: by cu2d you mean, citrainish?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<psivaa> asac: ok, let me take a look
<asac> didrocks: so i think the image that busted stuff was bogu
<didrocks> sil2100: deploy-deploy job :)
<asac> s
<didrocks> can be
<asac> didrocks: guess someone did a direct injection of something and fixed it but didnt know how to Fix the infra
<asac> lxc-android-config
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.3.changes
<asac> hmm. but tahts still 149
<asac> so guess not:)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, preprod, prod and deploy_deploy :) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> Running!
<didrocks> asac: well, the issue started 2 images ago actually
<vila> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/flo-01/ ? From http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/
<vila> asac, didrocks : which manta and flo ? All of them ?
<asac> didrocks: the changs is from 2 times ago
<asac> afaics
<asac> otherwise it woudl be http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.2.changes
<asac> vila: no
<asac> vila: ignore
<asac> vila: psivaa is on it
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it will be 20140317.2
<asac> didrocks: ok so guess nothing on software side
<asac> must be power or something in lab
<asac> who knows :)
<asac> or jenkins was temp down or so
<didrocks> I doubt that node connection is bound to that
<didrocks> it's really weird, I don't trust in coincidence for the 3 being offline at the same time
<asac> right
<asac> didrocks: could still be system-0images
<asac> that got fixed after
<vila> asac: right, just sync with him, switching back
<vila> didrocks: good luck !
<didrocks> vila: thanks :)
<vila> didrocks: and sorry
<asac> thanks1
<asac> didrocks: whatever it was is fixed or its a second-time flash thing
<asac> and was introduced one image before the one going red :)
<didrocks> yeah
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: some other devices of manta and flo are flashing with 243.. looks like 242 had flashing issues?
<sil2100> mhr3: 001 looks good!
<sil2100> mhr3: publishing
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK -> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/51/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1.diff <- there seems to be dh_auto_test removed, checked the related commit and the rationale is: "Don't run the vala tests during package build any more"
<didrocks> sil2100: did you ask upstream why first?
<didrocks> at least, start with the lander :p
<sil2100> mhr3: my man!
<sil2100> mhr3: y u not like runnin' vala tests?
<sil2100> mhr3: y u do dis?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<didrocks> psivaa: "due to a bad image", the image didn't boot up at all?
<psivaa> didrocks: i have not seen the devices, but given that all 3 devices failed after 'INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache' it's most likely the image was bad someway
<psivaa> didrocks: this was image with image 242.
<asac> see -touch
<asac> seems there was an issue
<didrocks> psivaa: do we know exactly why/how? seems it worth an investigation
<didrocks> here
<didrocks> ok
<asac> code was shared, probably even deployed
<asac> but not more
<ogra_> right, i know that plars and sergio shared a chnage for theior phablet-flash since they  wouldnt have the time to do the swiatch to ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> sigh, cant type today
<psivaa> didrocks: i still dont have the invite for the LTF meeting
<didrocks> psivaa: did you accept the meeting?
<psivaa> didrocks: there was no email for me
<didrocks> seems only davmor2 accepted it
<didrocks> argh
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I don't see an invite
<didrocks> not sure why google didn't send it…
<sil2100> duh ;)
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<sil2100> Found it through google
<didrocks> popey: ^
<ogra_> asac, so looking closer, image 242 and 243 *should* have the fix in the infra ... but apparently there are actual devioce issues
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed
<ogra_> error: device not found
<ogra_> asac, from the 243 logs ^^^^
<ogra_> (so the new channel prefix hack is in but there is no device)
<ogra_> (and it is the same for all devices)
<seb128> you guys should think about archiving some of the landed lines on the CI train list
<seb128> it would make the list easier to browse
<ogra_> on the spreadsheet you mean
<ogra_> ?
<seb128> yes
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^^
<sergiusens> didrocks, ogra_ is the expectation that now all debs have to build for all arches?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, at least all that have built before, not sure if the expectation for the initial build has changed, cjwatson might know
<sergiusens> I can see it as a goal that by x date they should; but not sure people had plans for it
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: open settings/terminal and rotate the phone on both of those apps do they align corrently for me it gets nearly upright and stalls and then a few seconds latter will be fully upright
 * sergiusens is glad to see a run with the gallery at 100%
<ogra_> davmor2, i have to wait til after the meeting ... hangouts and flashing/downloading at the same time dont work great here :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's still all that have built before
<cjwatson> ogra_:
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<ogra_> yup
<cjwatson> ah, nobody rebuilt gallery-app
<cjwatson> let me fix that
<asac> ogra_: my understanding is that we busted the device, then noone put that device offline
<asac> now the new build is spinning
<ogra_> well, i dont get how we busted the device ... the foremer installs worked
<ogra_> *former
<bzoltan1> asac:  the newline glyph bug is fixed and verified
<asac> bzoltan1: nice one... the MP up?
<asac> alreadyu in landing train?
<bzoltan1> asac: Mirv is about to land it
<sil2100> mhr3: hey!
<ogra_> + phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed
<ogra_> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as mako
<bzoltan1> asac: Silo2 has it
<plars> ogra_, asac, psivaa: so after applying all the fixes yesterday, we saw image 241 run through successfully
<ogra_> asac, thats 241 ^^^^
<plars> so my guess is that something fell apart at 242
<plars> in the image
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-18-100621.png go home settings, you're drunk!
<ogra_> which is interesting since manual installs seem to work
<didrocks> asac: FYI, possible Mir regressoin
<didrocks> asac: getting confirmation
<asac> plars: that image doesnt really look suspicious, but yes, could be the reason
<asac> must be something that busted mako and maguro though
<asac> and flo :)
<davmor2> popey: that looks straight
<plars> it seemed to affect us across the board, so rfowler_ is going to be busy today I think
<asac> didrocks: was there a mir landing?
<ogra_> asac, that image was the first one after stephanes change
<popey> davmor2: you need your eyes tested ☻
<asac> plars: ogra_: so who is right of you? :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, I really warned Keving about it
<popey> davmor2: it straightens up when i run mirscreencast
<ogra_> asac, so the issue isnt caused by the s-i change at all
<asac> ok
<asac> good
<didrocks> asac: but he told it was mostly affecting desktop only and really really testing it
<asac> then what happend in 242?
<ogra_> but there is an issue still :)
<didrocks> asac: and we were doomed to block him
<asac> mir landed?
<didrocks> 243
<didrocks> mir landed
<ogra_> yup
<didrocks> but now apps are really slow to start
<asac> but 242 also failed?
<davmor2> popey: it's not perfectly straight but it's closer than I get sometimes :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140318.changes
<ogra_> 243^^^
<didrocks> are some apps don't show up until you touch the screen
<didrocks> (all blank)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.3.changes
<ogra_> 242^^^
<didrocks> system-settings and click-update
<asac> right. so 242 somewhat failed after downloading bits
<asac> to install
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, if you see some issues at startup, it's known ^
 * ogra_ will hack the bot today to put proper symlinks in place for the changelogs so we have the right numbers
<asac> 243 then couldnt connect anymore
<asac> i really suspect the problem was injected in 242
<ogra_> yes
<asac> but *shrug*
<asac> so http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140317.3.changes
<ogra_> but the package changes in 242 look harmless
<asac> not much was going on there
<asac> right
<asac> thats why i dont know
<didrocks> seb128: ogra_: I'll archive the spreadsheet soon
<asac> still feels like something in the lab happened
<asac> or with system-image :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> (j.k.)
<didrocks> asac: we are focusing on the regression for now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> asac: but reverting Mir isn't easy…
<didrocks> if needed
<didrocks> as per ABI break
<asac> right
<didrocks> davmor2: confirming regression btw
<didrocks> and yeah, all apps are really slow to start as well
<psivaa> didrocks: as to why the results are not syncing to the dashboard, there seems to be an issue and i dont have access to the server that's running the dashboard.
<didrocks> come on, how that was tested!
<didrocks> and then, the same people are arguing on the "risk" terminology
<didrocks> asac: oh as well, we don't have CI results on the dashboard anymore
<ogra_> check for apparmor denials in syslog
<psivaa> didrocks: all those that have access are now in US timezone. cjohnston should be up soon, i'll ask him
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, thanks for tracking that
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140318.changes has a new apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<popey> davmor2: yeah, I get the same as you, but as I said, when I run mirscreencast it straightens before I get a screenshot
<didrocks> ogra_: no DEN in my syslog
<popey> davmor2: i think this is related to the app being blank, i suspect the screen isn't updating but the content being displayed is there, correct and straight
<ogra_> k, just checking
<popey> like we're dropping frames
<didrocks> ogra_: let me open an app and seeing
<didrocks> popey: yeah, °1
<didrocks> +1
<popey> davmor2: got a bug filed? If not i'm happy to file one
<didrocks> sil2100: keep us posted, the system settings one is the easiest to reproduce and get a feel on the image startup
<didrocks> but it's all seem linked
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, nothing weird in syslogs or upstart logs
<ogra_> good
<Saviq> hey, who apart from fginther can help with a -ci mako testrunner https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5917/console ?
<didrocks> it's an initial "damage" on the apps that is missing IMHO
<ogra_> didrocks, so given that 241 looks really good, should we focus on that for possible promotion ?
<didrocks> ogra_: hum?
<didrocks> ogra_: did you see my list of regressions?
<didrocks> on the phone ML?
<ogra_> (while debugging 242 and 243)
 * ogra_ checks
<didrocks> I don't think we should promote before getting those fixes
<ogra_> i dont see a mail from this monring
<didrocks> ogra_: the one from yesterday
<didrocks> ogra_: the issues are not fixed (we discussed in the meeting one by one)
<ogra_> hmm, k
<sil2100> It's almost flashed
 * didrocks hopes in sil2100 to confirm what broke it :)
 * ogra_ wonders why 241 shows 6 crashes on the dashboard while there are only the 3 known ones
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> sil2100: can i get a silo for line 13; the FFE has been acked, and we'd like to also land the multi-arch fix (just added on the list of MPs)
<sil2100> dbarth: excellent, let me see
<asac> didrocks: we can still look at jenkins?
<asac> :)
<Laney> Can I have a silo for line 68 please? It should be a noop for all existing arches - just enabling new ones.
<asac> hope so
<didrocks> asac: that's exactly what I was typing to psivaa
<didrocks> if he can fetch results manually for us then
<sil2100> Laney: looking in a moment
<Laney> sil2100: ta
<psivaa> didrocks: asac: the results will be available once the tests complete but only the instantaneous syncing is not working, which i can do for now :)
<sil2100> uuuh, silos are oversaturated!
<sil2100> didrocks: on 242 system settings opens up quite fast, like 5 seconds
<sil2100> didrocks: by quite fast I mean faster than 243, let me upgrade Mir now
<ogra_> "fast" :P
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> psivaa: ah ok
<cjwatson> sergiusens: gallery-app has built everywhere now modulo PPA publishing, assuming that's what you were concerned about
<sergiusens> yeah, just following up on an email bill sent me
<cjwatson> Bill left IRC last night before I could explain the situation properly
<cjwatson> I was working on it while he was leaving
<cjwatson> It was libmediainfo's fault, and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmediainfo/0.7.67-2ubuntu1 fixed it
<sergiusens> from the failing build logs seems that should fix it
<sergiusens> in any case; you have boxes for people to use and check their builds, right?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> No need to invoke the failing build logs, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-015/+packages is green now
<cjohnston> psivaa: what tests aren't being seen
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_, davmor2: upgrading libmirserver17 and a few other Mir packages didn't make the problem appear, hm, will look closely into the package diffs and upgrade some more
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. regarding that packaging diff for unity-scope-click, mhr3 told me that all the tests are still ran, just manually as part of make test in the debian/rules
<psivaa> cjohnston: the results on image 243, whilst it's running are not seen.
<psivaa> cjohnston: we normally see those results whilst the are running. but that bit is not happening
<didrocks> sil2100: hum apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<mhr3> sil2100, i didn't say all
<mhr3> sil2100, they did disable the old vala ones indeed
<mhr3> sil2100, the c++ ones run though
<sil2100> mhr3: but only the c++ ones are relevant right now, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: trying some more, that one as well
<mhr3> sil2100, right, the vala scope will be removed as soon as new-scopes are used
<didrocks> mhr3: desktop as well?
<mhr3> didrocks, click scope was never relevant for desktop
<didrocks> ah, it's only on click
<ogra_> hmm, on 243 the hud misbeahves for me (hangs when collapsing it) i wonder if thats related
<cjohnston> psivaa: I'm not sure.. we will have to wait for doanac`
<psivaa> cjohnston: ack, thanks for looking into it
<sil2100> didrocks: can I treat this as a +1 for that package? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: (still downgrading stuff for the settings issue)
<sergiusens> cjohnston, what happened yesterday was that the links changed to trigger jobs (they have full paths to the device specific channel); not sure if the dashboard depends on something like that as well
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't get it... I upgraded everything from the list here http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140318.changes (by everything I mean copy-paste everything) and settings still opens up after 4-5 seconds for me
<sil2100> ah
<sil2100> Wait, I might know what's up
<sil2100> didrocks: let me upgrade to 243 and do a 'downgrade'
<didrocks> sil2100: oh?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I think the reason might be that the system settings app has a notification of an update on it
<didrocks> sil2100: wdyt?
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> sil2100: you can fake the version
<sil2100> didrocks: and because of that, it forces a 'refresh' after appearing
<didrocks> sil2100: it will be easier
<sil2100> oh, how?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would say edit /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so, after 'faking' the version, yes, I can reproduce - so I guess one of the packages I upgraded was at fault ;p
<davmor2> popey: did you file one if not I can?
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> Too bad I upgraded like, ALL OF THEM
<sil2100> geh, I could have noticed this earlier ;)
<ogra_> fun
<popey> davmor2: no, thats why I asked ☻
<davmor2> haha
<davmor2> popey: I was checking that you hadn't filed one in the meantime :)
<popey> davmor2: nope
<sergiusens> didrocks, wrt to changelog generation; is the bootstrapping process documented anywhere?
<didrocks> sergiusens: not with CI Train, I asked some LT member, if they have time, to do it
<didrocks> sergiusens: basically, it's just "ensuring that bzr bd is working" and "tagging previous release"
<sergiusens> didrocks, the stub release was just a test fwiw; not what triggered creating that bug in the first place
<didrocks> sergiusens: there was no tag for the previous release
<didrocks> sergiusens: and that's something robru knows from the code itself, not sure why he didn't check
<didrocks> sil2100: trying to upgrade Mir
<didrocks> (with the version hack)
<davmor2> popey: I'm assuming unity8 right?  I doubt it's the sensors
<popey> davmor2: either unity8 or mir
<didrocks> sil2100: davmor2: popey: confirming, it's Mir for the bug
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried downgrading stuff now, but I guess you'll be faster then I will be
<didrocks> and slowliness of app startup
<davmor2> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: do you have a bug for this?
<sil2100> didrocks: did you check if on 242 with the version hack without mir being upgraded?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<davmor2> didrocks: filing it as we speak
<sil2100> didrocks: to check if 242 was free of the bug
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> and then I upgraded it
<sil2100> Ok... too bad then that it's mir, but at least we know now
<sergiusens> didrocks, the previous release didn't have the expected format; that stub version was something I just added later in the night
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum? there is no exceptation on the format, what do you mean?
<sergiusens> didrocks, the previous tagged release was 1.12+bzrXXXXX-0ubuntu1 and it is tagged
<didrocks> sergiusens: saw the bug report?
<sergiusens> didrocks, the version with  1.12.bzr6858+14.04.20140316-0ubuntu1 is something I made up much later in the game
<sergiusens> much after the bug report was created
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes; that's why I'm bringing this up :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, I will need to have the initial state to see why the tag wasn't picked up then
<didrocks> do you have it somewhere?
<sergiusens> didrocks, no but I can recreate it
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, if we can simuate that in a silo, I would be interested
<didrocks> simulate*
<didrocks> sergiusens: because there is no format or whatsoever expectation, not sure why you created 1.12.bzr6858+14.04.20140316-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> probably some miscommunication making people believe that :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, because I didn't have a clear answer on how it worked so I was experimenting ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, basically, it just bzr tags -> pick the revison and work from it
<sergiusens> didrocks, this is the original lp:~sergiusens/ofono/citraintest
<sil2100> Laney: ok, so we have too many landings pilled up it seems
<didrocks> sergiusens: can you make a MP against it then?
<didrocks> sergiusens: to really recreate the situation
<sil2100> Laney: there is no free silo - I'm even freeing one to have it as a 'safety net'
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok; I'll clear up the target as well
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: just so you guys know - we have currently all 20 silos assigned, I'm even freeing up the ubuntu-keyboard one for now because it wasn't 'touched' yet and I really would like to have at least one silo free for emergency uses
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, IIRC, I repeated multiple times to have at least 4-5 available
<didrocks> what happened?
<didrocks> why did we assign more?
<cjwatson> landing-015 could be poked into noticing that everything is built
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: rotate issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294048  , apps slower to open https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294051  ,  grey screen on settings https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294053
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294048 in Mir "Touch has a rotate issue" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294051 in Mir "Apps are much slower to open" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't know, it was like that when I appeared in the morning
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294053 in Mir "Settings app opens to a blank screen unless given enough time to render or the app is touched" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> sil2100: bah
<sil2100> didrocks: I thought we had many free, wanted to assign a silo and see uh - assigning silo 20
<cjwatson> as could landing-016
<didrocks> sergiusens: you have 5 silos
<Laney> seb128 has a couple of landings that aren't tested yet ;-)
<cjwatson> I suspect several silos were broken by the librarian ENOSPC last night and just need to be prodded
<didrocks> sil2100: weird, so you had many frees in the previous assignement? (you have the whole list of free ones when assigning)
<seb128> Laney, they finished building like half an hour ago, I'm on it
<Laney> excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: some are "silo ready", please flush them maybe
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, that's what I did with ubuntu-keyboard just now
<sil2100> Will free up more
<seb128> I'm going through mines, those should keep moving/be freed soon
 * sil2100 freed 2 more silos
<sil2100> mhr3: I freed one of your silos as it wasn't moved and we're currently low on silos
<sil2100> seb128: I also freed one of your silos for the very same reason ^
<mhr3> sil2100, which one?
<seb128> sil2100, which one?
<sergiusens> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ofono/citraintest/+merge/211498
<sil2100> mhr3: line 26
<sergiusens> didrocks, is there an easy way to view them?
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, this is the exact same sate, right?
<didrocks> sergiusens: just look at "sergiusens" I guess on the spreadsheet
<didrocks> you have 5 :)
<sil2100> mhr3: will re-assign once some of the currently built ones are flushed out
<seb128> sil2100, which one for me? I didn't have any silo ready to be freed I think
<mhr3> sil2100, ok
<popey> thanks davmor2
<sil2100> seb128: aaarght, sorry!
<sil2100> seb128: didn't mean you
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes; originally everyone would have preferred to keep the original versioning with the two '+'
<sil2100> I meant sergiusens
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, what did you do?
<seb128> sil2100, oh, ok
<sil2100> sergiusens: ^
<seb128> good ;-)
<sergiusens> sil2100, didrocks I have 5 silos but am the lander for like 50 trunks
<sergiusens> keep that in mind ;-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: I also freed one of your silos for the very same reason ^
<sergiusens> mandel, hurry your silo ^^
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, I'm simulating your merge
<mandel> sergiusens, well, I have tested it, but I'd like barry to take a look too
<mandel> sergiusens, is not that I can bully him to do it, but only because it is to early for him :)
<sergiusens> mandel, if he doesn't get to it today; I'm afraid it will be freed up
<mandel> sergiusens, ok, I'll make sure of it being done asap
<sergiusens> sil2100, didrocks fwiw l20 is free
<sergiusens> sil2100, didrocks feel free to release l30/silo 4
<sil2100> sergiusens: ACK
 * sergiusens wants out from the landing business
<sil2100> seb128: checking your landning 014 in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, what about it?
<seb128> sil2100, I just published it, is there an issue?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, reproduced btw
<seb128> didrocks, reproduced what?
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> sergiusens*
<sil2100> seb128: oh, ok, nevermind then - I thought we were required to test eveyrhing ourselves as well
<didrocks> se<tab> isn't possible anymore
<sil2100> seb128: but I guess we trust you enough ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so it doesn't work?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, it's because you have in the destination a version number that will never be released
<didrocks> sergiusens: as there were direct push to trunk
<didrocks> and the fallback which is to find a "Releasing <previous version>" couldn't work as well
<cyphermox> morning!
<didrocks> hey cyphermox (it's early for you)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I need to find a way to rely on something else I guess
<cyphermox> well, it's a reasonable morning hour really
<cyphermox> I've been up for four hours already :)
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm ? xchat has heiristics for se<tab> to only complete the nick you talked to last
<ogra_> *heuristics
<ogra_> just use a sane client ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so what should I do?
<didrocks> sergiusens: nothing, keep it like that, I have some ideas how to fix that
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, we can reconfigure silo 007 then to use the MR
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: so the flashing of image 242 failed soon after 'phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache' could the issue have been injected in 241?
<ogra_> psivaa, well, to my knowledge you are having your own hacks to phablet-flash
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^  ?
<didrocks> sergiusens: this worked for everyone who didn't push to trunck directly while changing the changelog version :p
<didrocks> or had a previous release of CI Train/Daily release as it's the fallback
<sergiusens> psivaa, ogra_ only reason for that to fail is to have been disconnected
<psivaa> ogra_: afaik, that is not in the way of flashing. 243 is being flashed in the same way
<psivaa> sergiusens: but all the 3 devices got disconnected after clearing the /data and /cache step
<sergiusens> didrocks, I know; rsalveti wanted this to start using the train to get the other arches built for for testing
<sergiusens> psivaa, oh; then no
<psivaa> sergiusens: and they dint happen at the same time for me to suspect any activity on the server side
<Mirv> sil2100: that was probably me, although I think we were quite full before I assigned 3 more
<Mirv> (in the morning)
<davmor2> didrocks: so the phone works but I really, really wouldn't promote it till those issues with mir are resolved.
<sergiusens> psivaa, anyways if there's anything needed in phablet-tools; you are sort of blocked as the infra is on raring
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, no new regression to mention at least?
<psivaa> sergiusens: yea, we are moving to saucy this weekend
<davmor2> didrocks: no same faults as in yesterdays tested image just with the slowness and quirkiness added in for good measure :)
<sergiusens> psivaa, not sure how it failed; where is this log?
<psivaa> sergiusens: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/158/console
<sil2100> Mirv: let's just remember about leaving like 3-4 silos free ;) The number of assigned silos can be seen either by looking at the peoples backend or the metadata sheet
<davmor2> didrocks: well there are the mir regressions of course :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. remember I'm actually relatively "new" to CI Train now that I have that monster of Qt 5.2 mostly behind me... sorry about that.
<didrocks> davmor2: yep
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, so I have a quick fix for your case, but potentially, it will create other issues to other cases, thinking about it
<didrocks> sergiusens: like releasing something else
<didrocks> the issue is really that trunk have an UNRELEASED changelog change
<sil2100> Mirv: no problem! Nothing bad really happened, it's anyway just a safety bubble ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> we can do a 3 way falling down
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok; so my best bet is to rewrite the target branch to only have the latest released and bring that into the MR?
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, I'll try to handle this case
<sergiusens> ah, ok
<didrocks> sergiusens: I have an idea, it might duplicate some lines, but not everything
<didrocks> at least, not 100 commits
<sergiusens> psivaa, ogra_ right above that error you gave me I see 'error: device not found'
<sergiusens> psivaa, ogra_ it's not a phablet-flash problem it seems
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> didrocks: huuum, I'm not up-to-date with the CI smoketesting infra stuff, but what happened to 242 test results?
<ogra_> (thats what i pointed out a few hours ago already)
<sil2100> Ah, wait
<psivaa> sergiusens: ogra_: but that's right after the clear commands from phablet-flash.. on all 3 devices
<sil2100> Right
<ogra_> (i thought psivaa had found something new)
<sil2100> didrocks: nevermind!
 * sil2100 mixed up version numbers
<sil2100> We only had for 241 before anyway
<sergiusens> psivaa, ogra_ my best bet is that you lost your udev rules to run adb commands against a root adb
<ogra_> on the server ?
<ogra_> hmm
<sergiusens> psivaa, reboot into recovery and see if you can run adb commands
<ogra_> why would thy vanish while the machine is running
<sergiusens> ogra_, because it rebooted into recovery
<psivaa> sergiusens: the devices have flashed successfully with 243 on the same server
<sergiusens> ogra_, when you reboot into recovery; the device IDs change
<ogra_> oh, right
<psivaa> sergiusens: not the same devices though
<ogra_> but there were no changes for ages
<sergiusens> psivaa, with no access to the server or a changelist there I can't really know
<ogra_> is the code cleaning cache and data new ?
<sergiusens> psivaa, can you try flashing 241 again with --revision 241?
<sergiusens> ogra_, no; phablet-flash hasn't changed for 4 months iirc
<ogra_> sergiusens, i mean on the server :)
<ogra_> i know they applied manual changes yesterday for the channel change
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's phablet-flash at work
<didrocks> sergiusens: didrocks@tidus:~/work/cupstream2distro/trunk
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7113642/
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, it shouldn't be related to that
<didrocks> better?
<sergiusens> didrocks, well that's exactly what we want :-) so of course ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: deploying from preprod to prod
<didrocks> sergiusens: done!
<sergiusens> didrocks, let me reconfigure that silo now
<sergiusens> didrocks, is this common btw?ERROR:root:ofono is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-000
<sergiusens> I get that here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-0-reconfigure/12/console
<sil2100> seb128: you can merge and clean some of your landings :)
<sil2100> mhr3: merge and clean your landing for click scope!
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, it's a real error when you don't reconfigure
<sergiusens> didrocks, but that's what I just did
<didrocks> sergiusens: basically it means 2 silos are using the same components, which isn't available by default
<didrocks> and landing-000 was what I was testing :)
<sergiusens> oh...
<sergiusens> ok
<sergiusens> so when you free that up; I'll reconfigure ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I should in the "reconfigure" case, downgrade the error to a warning in the ouput
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for watching but no need to watch my stuff, I'm usually pretty good at getting them moving, I published before going to eat, just back
 * sil2100 shouldn't inform about that but we have a silo shortage ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh no worry, all was fine
 * sergiusens builds
<didrocks> sergiusens: only when we assign, it's a blocking error (and the job fails in that case)
<sergiusens> ok, makes sense; the 000 seemed like a problem
<sergiusens> but I guess it's your hidden test lab :-P
<didrocks> sergiusens: exactly :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: using the preproduction code
<didrocks> (so only on request)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: is there a summary of the silos available somewhere? looking to the list it seems like there should be at least 6 available now
<seb128> rather closer from 8
<sil2100> seb128: now it's fine
<sil2100> seb128: I usually use this: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/
<seb128> sil2100, so stop pinging 5 minutes after stuff get ready :p
<sil2100> seb128: hey hey, it was just temporary, wanted to buffer up stuff since I have some silos to assign ;)
<seb128> k, cool, you have them now ;-)
 * seb128 goes to add some more requests to the list
<sil2100> There are 4 silos free right now, and I want to keep having 3 silos free all the time
<sil2100> Since that's the theoretical buffer we want to have
<seb128> right, 3 silos are being cleaned
<seb128> so you are going to have some spare room soon
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Mirv> seb128: whee, thanks. I assigned yours in the morning but should have waited a bit.
<seb128> Mirv, well, early assignement is fine, if you don't want to lock for nothing you can start the builds though ;-)
<seb128> so when I start I've builds results to test
<seb128> which reduce the turnaround
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, it will only show it as a warning if you reconfigure a silo having the conflict (as it is in that case a warning only)
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: ok AP testing good on the qtbase + 3 testers tested manually the text rendering, so I'll be releasing it
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, one less!
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: meanwhile, because there's a lack of image test results, it's notable that I only had failures in music-app - not in calendar app or unity8
<didrocks> ok
<renato_> didrocks, hi, yesterday my Mr (https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/create-source/+merge/206832) get block due a tests failing on powerpc. I did some fixes how I can test it? I tried a powerpc chroot but it crashes when I try to run cmake command
<didrocks> renato_: one of the cheapest way is to ask the lander (seems it's boiko), to rebuild address-book-service in the landing silo
<didrocks> renato_: oh, are you sure it didn't build?
<didrocks> renato_: ah, your branch already landed btw
<didrocks> it's just that boiko didn't merge and clean
<renato_> didrocks, humm ok I will talk with boiko, thanks
<didrocks> hum, the check migration job isn't running anymore
<didrocks> renato_: ah no, it's blocked on proposed for other reasons
<didrocks> address-book-app/powerpc unsatisfiable Depends: qtcontact5-galera
<didrocks> renato_: I misread address-book-app, address-book-service
<didrocks> renato_: so you can say him to rebiuld address-book-service from the same silo and try to reland that
<didrocks> (with your new merge)
<renato_> ok thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<alan_g> cjohnston: we're seeing CI failures, but can't work out from the logs why libmirserver16 is installing can you help? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/788/console
<cjohnston> alan_g: looking
<cjohnston> alan_g: is this for an MP or something?
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: what's "reconfiguresil"? :) http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/556/console
<alan_g> cjohnston: All the MPs are failing this way
<didrocks> Mirv: a o is missing
<Mirv> I guess typo in a recent deployment, and should be silo?
<didrocks> Mirv: with the prod I did
<Mirv> didrocks: right o
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let me fix it, one sec
<cjohnston> alan_g: could I get a link to one please
 * didrocks wonders why pyflake didn't yell
<alan_g> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/version-0.1.8/+merge/211249
<cjohnston> ta
<didrocks> Mirv: done and deployed on preprod and prod
<Mirv> didrocks: looking good! thank you.
<cjohnston> alan_g: not sure if its related but are you aware of whats going on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/trusty_probs.html
 * alan_g looks
<alan_g> cjohnston: well, I'd seen https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/mir/stdint-include/+merge/211340 if that's what you mean by "aware"
<Mirv> Laney: landing-001 assigned to your qtbase change and I uploaded it there already. armhf expected build time a jolly 3.5h - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages
<cjohnston> alan_g: ack.. still looking
<Laney> Mirv: sweet, thanks
<sil2100> o_O
<psivaa> didrocks: The dashboard now has the results for 243 on mako and manta.. flo is yet to finish
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, saw that. Thanks for the head's up
<psivaa> sergiusens: ogra_: so i flashed 241 and 242 on another device in the lab and that flashed ok..
<psivaa> sergiusens: ogra_: something must have happened on the server side as you said at that time interval, which i am looking at now. and sorry for the noise :)
<ogra_> np
<sergiusens> psivaa, this makes me think something was going on at the server during these flashes
<sergiusens> psivaa, no worries
<ogra_> good that you could exclude the images themselves
<sergiusens> psivaa, it wouldn't be a surprise to me to know that someone tripped over a cable either ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<psivaa> ogra_: sergiusens: was too late in night for anyone to be awake :)
<ogra_> these are toe worst ones ... sleepwalking people tripping over cables !
<ogra_> *the
<psivaa> toe would suite as well :)
<didrocks> ok, I need to go for a run
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: can you let kgunn knows about the issues with the Mir landing if he shows off before?
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294051 in Mir "Apps are much slower to open" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294053
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294053 in Mir "Settings app opens to a blank screen unless given enough time to render or the app is touched" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294048
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294048 in Mir "Touch has a rotate issue" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> we can't revert, so he needs to fix that ASAP
<bzoltan1> asac: ping
<didrocks> also, tests in their QA process needs to be added (manually or automatically)
<cjwatson> cjohnston,alan_g|lunch: arm64 aside, that actually looks like an override bug.  checking
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<cjwatson> cjohnston,alan_g|lunch: yep - I've moved libmirserver17 from universe to main, that should help
<sil2100> didrocks: so for now we're not reverting because it's troublesome and give them some time to get it fixed ASAP?
<didrocks> sil2100: because of ABI break leading to package rename, reverting can bring more issues
<cjwatson> Mirv: /wg 23
<cjwatson> Mirv: sigh, sorry
<didrocks> or we need to add another binary package
<sil2100> Righto
<cjohnston> cjwatson: ack
<didrocks> sil2100: so, they took the risk, I told I wasn't thrilled, now it's time for them to take responsibility for their decisions and shine
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: touch-flash- jobs are broken
<sil2100> didrocks: let's wait for their sunrise then!
<didrocks> heh
<Mirv> wg, wg
<bfiller> didrocks: silo-15 is failing to buid on some arches (arm64, powerpc, pp64el) and it's blocking the landing. Are these required now to be able to land something?
<didrocks> bfiller: they only block normally if they built previously in the release pocket successfully
<didrocks> hey btw
<sergiusens> bfiller, fwiw gallery was fixed by cjwatson
<bfiller> didrocks: hmn, ok
<bfiller> sergiusens: oh cool, I see that now. thanks cjwatson
<didrocks> bfiller: btw, any update on messaging-app flaky test failure?
<bfiller> didrocks: the sheet still says the build failed though, do I need to rebuild?
<didrocks> bfiller: just rebuild with "watch only", I guess you built during the launchpad outage and the source package wasn't published
<bfiller> didrocks: the guys looked at it yesterday for quite some time and do not yet have a solution
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, please if you have any info, update on the ML
<bfiller> didrocks: will continue to look at it and could use some help from elopio
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> bfiller: so yeah, watch only (if there is no new commits in)
<bfiller> didrocks: got it, thanks
<cjwatson> bfiller: it was a libmediainfo bug
<didrocks> cjwatson: arm64 is still stuck
<cjwatson> didrocks: uh, it wasn't last I looked
 * didrocks opens update-excuse
<didrocks> cjwatson: I just rmadison
<didrocks> cjwatson: did you just fixed it? maybe arm64 didn't publish yet
<cjwatson> didrocks: I fixed it last night
<didrocks>  gallery-app | 0.0.67+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1   | trusty-proposed/universe | arm64
<cjwatson> gallery-app/arm64 is in both trusty and trusty-proposed
<didrocks> oh right
<Mirv> didrocks: rsalveti: qtbase 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu9 now in release pocket, probably time for image build
<cjwatson> no idea why, I expect it'll clear itself up
<rsalveti> Mirv: great
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok then
<cjwatson> not a problem, anyway
<t1mp> I'm getting weird failures in jenkins CI - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5926/console
<didrocks> rsalveti: letting you starting it?
<rsalveti> alright, starting it now
 * didrocks really goes for a run now :)
<t1mp> ^ apparently the result of devices not being clean (leftovers of packages that are not merged yet)
<cjwatson> didrocks: actually maybe not, I'll remove it from -proposed by hand
<t1mp> who can I ask to clean the devices? Or can this be done automatically?
<cjwatson> didrocks: might have been due to it being copied from citrain before the arm64 build finished (that was actually this morning, when I retried everything)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, maybe it was during the outage and something isn't completely transactional…
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh, landing-015 hasn't actually landed
<cjwatson> that gallery-app 0.0.67+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1 is from some time back
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, it's not the new one (and there is only one copy from CI Train)
<cjwatson> so when landing-015 is landed, it should clear this up
<cjwatson> bfiller: ^-
<didrocks> ok ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, so, manta failures: there's no bluetooth indicator on manta, should there be?
<didrocks> bfiller: packages built btw
<cyphermox> Saviq: most likely yes
<didrocks> Saviq: ogra_ looked at that IIRC (I don't have manta and unsure but I guess it should have bluetooth)
<cjwatson> bfiller: you might want to prod landing-016 too - citrain tried to upload it during the LP outage and got confused when it took too long to be processed, but it's in the actual PPA
<Saviq> so yeah, if it should - it doesn't
<bfiller> didrocks, cjwatson : thank you
<ogra_> Saviq, cyphermox needs to make it work ... BT isnt available at all on manta atm :=
<bfiller> cjwatson: looking
<cyphermox> gah
<Saviq> ok /me needs to skip that test on manta
<ogra_> Saviq, i guess we need to send him a manta ... i tried my best to get it up here
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 244 building (started: 20140318-13:50) ===
<ogra_> but no dice
<cjwatson> I don't know exactly what citrain needs to become less confused there
<Saviq> ogra_, ok thanks, clears one thing up
<ogra_> Saviq, we should skip such tests on devices where they cant be run
<ogra_> oh, you said that already
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, of course, just I never knew that :)
<ogra_> i fixed it on flo ... but manta didnt like to cooperate
<Saviq> ogra_, is there a bug maybe?
<cyphermox> ogra_: what's the device like on the manta?
<ogra_> cyphermox, some samsung chipset
<cyphermox> oh cool
<ogra_> havent found out which exactly
<cyphermox> that one might actually not be retarded
<ogra_> not broadcom
<cyphermox> manta is nexus 5?
 * cyphermox looks to acquire one
<didrocks> cjwatson: actually, I'm waiting for 20 minutes
<sil2100> I thought nexus 5 was manta
<didrocks> cjwatson: and then, give up (to not have stalled build job, as it's not a daemon)
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> No, nexus 10 was manta
<didrocks> cjwatson: this was more relevant for daily-release than CI Train though
<sil2100> Nexus 5 is flo, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, Nexus 7 is flo
<Saviq> sil2100, we don't support Nexus 5
<didrocks> not sure, it needs to surface on the UI that "nothing showed up on the ppa, you should have a look"
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, right
<sil2100> Saviq: but manta was 10, right?
<didrocks> (which is why it's failing)
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<Laney> sil2100: can I have a u-s-s silo now please? ;-)
<cjwatson> didrocks: sure, I'm not saying your current check is wrong
<sil2100> Laney: ah, righto! Let me do that ;)
<cjwatson> didrocks: just that the silo needs to be deconfused in this particular case
<Saviq> cjohnston, hey, apparently phablet-flash got deprecated, so the flash jobs in -ci don't do nothing any mroe
<Saviq> more
<Saviq> cjohnston, which results in "dirty" devices in test runs
<cjohnston> Saviq: yup
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, FYI, it's quite easy, if there is nothing to rebuild, run the build job with "watch only" which only look at the current state and scan ppa (and eventually wait for what remains to be built)
<cjwatson> didrocks: (this sort of situation should be exceptional)
<Saviq> cjohnston, is there something we could do to fix this?
<cjwatson> didrocks: ah right
<cjwatson> bfiller: ^- I'll do that for you then
<cjohnston> Saviq: I'm working on it
<alan_g> cjohnston: what's the best way to verify? Reschedule an MP?
<cjwatson> bfiller: oh, somebody already did :)
<Saviq> cjohnston, oh great, thanks
<t1mp> Saviq: there is an e-mail about it, see [Ubuntu-phone] phablet-flash deprecated reminder
<Saviq> t1mp, ↑
<t1mp> cjwatson: ^
<Saviq> t1mp, wrong cj
<sil2100> Laney: hmmm, actually
<bfiller> cjwatson: I did it
<t1mp> hehe :)
 * Saviq would hate it if my IRC client did autocompletion like that
<cjohnston> alan_g: I'll ping you when I'm done
<asac> bzoltan1: whats up?'
 * didrocks really really exercising now :)
<t1mp> Saviq: I'm stuck in the past's "client of the future" (irssi)
<bzoltan1> asac: good news... you might now some of it. The #1285184 is fixed and on its way to land. The #1288876 is cornered and the fix will come tomorrow.
<asac> bzoltan1: amazing. is the train open for this?
<asac> didrocks: ?
<sergiusens> Saviq, xchat's autocomplete sucks and these past days of everyone going crazy has proven that :-P
<bzoltan1> asac: the #1285184  is handled by Mirv
<didrocks> asac: it's in the building image already
<Mirv> bzoltan1: asac: it was landed via CI Train already
<Saviq> sergiusens, I'm in xchat-gnome, and it will only autocomplete when unambiguous, works for me
<Saviq> i.e. shell behaviour
<bzoltan1> asac:  this Mirv guy is just awsome
<asac> ack :)
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan1> asac:  the #1285184 was solved by loicm and timp and by the upstream.
<sil2100> Laney: so, the problem with that landing is that it's already part of an existing silo ;)
<sil2100> Laney: which is strange!
<Saviq> didrocks, so, the other manta fail is reproducible, need to dig in, and the last one is common between the three (the tmp app), and that's still not reproducible locally...
<Laney> sil2100: umm which one?
<cjwatson> boiko: any progress on address-book-service/powerpc, or am I going to need to apply some kind of brute force to proposed-migration?
<sil2100> Laney: landing-020
<sil2100> Laney: strange, because it seems to be some unrelated landing?
<boiko> cjwatson: renato is working on trying to fix the issues, he has requested access to the porter boxes
<boiko> cjwatson: but will only get access in half an hour or so
<Laney> sil2100: yes, wtf
<Laney> dbarth: what's that about?
<cjwatson> boiko: ah, right, it's just waiting for userdir-ldap propagation
<t1mp> Mirv: wow. "Fix Released". Does that mean that there is a new image where the font rendering is fixed?
<boiko> cjwatson: so, hopefully we will get that sorted out soon
<Mirv> t1mp: image building, #244 will be it
<cjwatson> boiko: well, I *can* apply force if need be; I prefer not to because with the way proposed-migration works it would loosen its constraints and allow it to make more bad decisions, possibly, but it's possible
<t1mp> Mirv: awesome :)
<sil2100> t1mp: Fix Released means that the fix is in the archive ;)
<cjwatson> so let me know
<t1mp> sil2100: thanks. does that always mean that it will be in the next image?
<boiko> cjwatson: we still have the possibility of disabling the failing tests if nothing else works
<elopio> bfiller: I'm here. Do you need help with the messaging app?
<sil2100> t1mp: basically yes
<bfiller> elopio: yes please
<cjwatson> boiko: ew, but yes :)
<bfiller> elopio: we need help figuring out the intermittent issue with messaging-app test (the one where sleep was added)
<elopio> bfiller: the only error I see on the latest mako run is on settle after: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/243:20140318:20140304/7236/messaging_app/
<elopio> bfiller: ah, ok, but the test is passing?
<bfiller> elopio: it is passing now, but didrocks concerned because it failed on Friday after your fix was in
<bfiller> elopio: but not failing currently, so don't really know where we stand, might still be a race
<elopio> ok, let me check that run.
<elopio> bfiller: ok, I see it. Here I suspect that the problem is that sometimes autopilot is too fast and gets the element before the sorting proxy is applied. Then, the list is sorted, and autopilot has a reference to a stale object.
<elopio> but I don't know enough QML to confirm that, or make a proper workaround.
<elopio> bfiller: can one of the messaging devs help me here?
<bfiller> elopio: yes, boiko or tiago can help you if you point them in right direction
<elopio> ok, going to app-devel to talk with them.
<sil2100> psivaa: piing ;)
<boiko> elopio: I'm heading for lunch now, but after I'm back I can work with you on that, does that work for you?
<elopio> boiko: that's perfect. I have a meeting in 1.5 hours, but I'm mostly available for this any other time. Please ping me when you are back.
<psivaa> sil2100: poong :)
<boiko> elopio: great! thanks
<sil2100> psivaa: hi! Do you know if we have a free CI mako to run a modified unity8 test ;p? And if you have a moment to run it?
<psivaa> sil2100: yea, give me the changes
<elopio> bfiller: can you please mark this bug as confirmed instead of fix released?
<elopio> I don't have permission.
<stgraber> just added click to the landing spreadsheet, would be nice if someone could get me a silo
<bfiller> elopio: what's bug number?
<sil2100> psivaa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114291/ <- a new test_url_dispatcher.py
<sil2100> psivaa: we would also need to install python-dbus on the device
<elopio> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1291394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291394 in messaging-app "One messaging-app AP test failing with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Fix released]
<sil2100> (if not installed before)
<sil2100> stgraber: looking
<bfiller> elopio: done
<sil2100> stgraber: silo 008 assigned
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: python-dbus(1.2.0-2build1) is installed. let me do the run
<sil2100> o/
<elopio> sil2100: the weird error with the url dispatcher test in unity disappeared, right?
<elopio> can I abandon this branch?: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/alternate_focused_window/+merge/210956
<sil2100> elopio: no no
<sil2100> elopio: please leave it, this very instance I asked psivaa to run it on our CI infra
<sil2100> elopio: sadly, the error is back :( Which is strange, as when running it earlier on the CI infra the refactoring seemed to fix the test failure
<sil2100> elopio: but on the latest images we noticed it appearing again
<elopio> sil2100: should I merge it with trunk?
<elopio> albert sait it's now not a clean merge.
<sil2100> elopio: you can, but for now I'm simply using the test_url_dispatcher.py from your branch instead
<elopio> *said
<elopio> sil2100: ok. Let me know the results.
<stgraber> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> elopio: sure
<sil2100> kgunn: hi!
<kgunn> morning
<sil2100> kgunn: so, we seem to be having some serious problems with the mir that landed recently
<sil2100> kgunn: it caused 3 regressions which we need fixed ASAP
<kgunn> sil2100: what are they ?the testing i did yesterday went very well
<sil2100> kgunn: bugs -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294051 https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294053 https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294048
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294051 in Mir "Apps are much slower to open" [Critical,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294053 in Mir "Settings app opens to a blank screen unless given enough time to render or the app is touched" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294048 in Mir "Touch has a rotate issue" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sil2100> kgunn: we confirmed in the morning that reverting the mir bits helps
<kgunn> ok...we'll get on it...how long do i have before we revert ?
<sil2100> kgunn: it will be very hard to revert due to the package-rename and ABI break
<sil2100> kgunn: so we would really prefer just fixing it, as a revert might cause more harm
<kgunn> sil2100: ack
<kgunn> sil2100: also...those are all qualitative in nature i see
<kgunn> e.g. we haven't broken funcationality
<sil2100> Right, but most of them are visible - like the 1294053 <- this is very very visible to the user
<sil2100> As in the normal case you need to wait for system-settings for ages if you don't click on the screen
<bfiller> sil2100, didrocks : can we have a silo for line 28 please?
<dbarth> Laney: you blocked on a silo?
<dbarth> Laney: or rather, are we blocking you for something else?
<sil2100> bfiller: looking
<cjohnston> Saviq: the jobs should be fixed
<Saviq> cjohnston, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> t1mp, ↑
<t1mp> cjohnston: great, thanks.
<t1mp> cjohnston: are you using ubuntu-device-flash now?
<cjohnston> t1mp: nope
<cjohnston> we are still on raring.. scheduled to be updated Friday
<cjohnston> didrocks: when is the next image going to be built?
<sil2100> bfiller: I cannot assign a silo for you because some of those components are already locked (like system settings, webapps-qml, address book and gallery)
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 244 DONE (finished: 20140318-15:00) ===
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: touch-flash- jobs are broken
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<sil2100> elopio: hi
<sil2100> elopio: sooooo...
<elopio> sil2100: this sounds like an introduction to good news.
<sil2100> elopio: after running all unity8 tests with the change from your branch, we still seem to get the failure
<sil2100> elopio: sadly not ;) Anyway, psivaa gave me this output from the test: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114407/
<Laney> dbarth: yes, the system-settings one you included is ready to go separately
<Laney> not sure why it's included there, seems a bit random
<psivaa> sil2100: elopio: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/24/ is the full unity8 results
<elopio> psivaa: sil2100: right, my branch changes nothing on test_swipe_out_application_started_by_url_dispatcher
<elopio> it adds a new test to gather more information.
<sil2100> Ah, right! Forgot that
 * sil2100 thought that was that test
<dbarth> Laney: the multi-arch fix?
<sil2100> Let me check on q-jenkins then ;)
<elopio> sil2100, psivaa: and both of them fail!
<Laney> dbarth: yes
<dbarth> Laney: i had a silo ready, so i thought it would be good to go
<sil2100> elopio: oh, but it seems the window is not opened!
<elopio> that's good for autopilot. Bad for us that still need to understand what's going on.
<dbarth> Laney: unless you want to test it with something else, you can drop the MP from your silo; we're just rebuilding to test / land here
<sil2100> elopio: which is something new, as I thought that it is but autopilot doesn't find it
<dbarth> Laney: the silo was on hold for ~2 weeks
<elopio> sil2100: it could be that url-dispatcher didn't open the window, or it could be that unity doesn't report it as opened.
<sil2100> elopio: the most puzzling thing is that when the failure started happening there was no change in url-dispatcher actually
<sil2100> elopio: indeed
<Laney> dbarth: not really, but we could have had it in a while ago, not sure why you decided to claim a system-settings MP like that
<elopio> sil2100: any chance of watching what's going on on the screen while the test is running?
<sil2100> elopio: not sure if we have the means to do that :( psivaa ^ ?
<elopio> sh: 1: url-dispatcher: not found
<elopio> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> hmmm
<elopio> url-dispatcher tools is not installed.
<sil2100> elopio: where do you see this?
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/24/consoleFull
<sil2100> elopio: ok, this would actually answer why it fails! Good catch!
<sil2100> elopio: didn't see it, it's not in the final test result on CI and I didn't browse through the big console log it seems!
<sil2100> AH!
<elopio> sil2100: it is a depencency on unity8-autopilot.
<elopio> don't we install that package?
<dbarth> Laney: colin recently pinged me about it, so i thought i should land it quickly; no particular reason
<sil2100> This would explain why it suddenly worked once when I asked psivaa to run it, maybe some other test suite installed it?
<psivaa> sil2100: elopio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114564/ is the one that's in the device
<sil2100> So I wonder why it cannot find it
<elopio> psivaa: it's not url-dispatcher, it's url-dispatcher-tools
<psivaa> elopio: ok, that's not installed in this device
<sil2100> oh, so it's url-dispatcher-tools?
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L123
<psivaa> elopio: sil2100: i've installed that manually and running the tests now
<elopio> yes, I thought adding it to the debian/control would do the trick.
<sil2100> I would think that it's enough as well - psivaa do you know how the dependent packages for given tests are resolved?
<psivaa> sil2100: i guess we need to specify in http://goo.gl/d9E7ut
<sil2100> psivaa: so that's something I did not know
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, I'll prepare a merge for that then ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: elopio: this is for specific packages. not sure if url-dispatcher-tools is a dep that should be installed by default
<psivaa> sil2100: i'm just running the tests after installing. i guess we would propose the MP after confirming that it works
<sil2100> psivaa: right ;)
<didrocks> cjohnston: not sure, in some hours, why?
<didrocks> cjohnston: well, if you don't speak about 244
<sil2100> psivaa: I would say it's something we should really install when doing unity8 AP testing, but it's not required for normal system usage
<balloons> sergiusens, got time this week to finish https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/emu_prov/+merge/207440?
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, it's still blockers, so as we can't revert, we'll need a fix
<didrocks> kgunn: and please, add those manual tests then as nothing automated are catching them to your test plan
<kgunn> didrocks: i launched apps, i guess i didn't measure them...
<kgunn> didrocks: or maybe i was touching it too much
<kgunn> if you touch...
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, not sure what system-settings/update-manager is doing to not have it
<kgunn> the problem goes away
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah
<didrocks> kgunn: also, in system-settings, if there is a pending update, it will refresh
<cjohnston> didrocks: to try to reproduce the issues we saw with the results not being published to the dashboard
<kgunn> didrocks: we're on it...
<didrocks> kgunn: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> cjohnston: so #244 should be under tests and proceed I guess?
<cjohnston> doanac`: ^
<psivaa> sil2100: unity8-autopilot should install url-dispatcher-tools but unity8-autopilot is no longer installed because unity8 is setup as click pkg
<didrocks> kgunn: btw, just added a way to ensure system-settings doesn't refresh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294053/comments/3
<sil2100> Oh
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294053 in Mir "Settings app opens to a blank screen unless given enough time to render or the app is touched" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> psivaa: that would explain why it *suddenly* started failing
<doanac`> didrocks: it shows up here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<doanac`> but not here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<doanac`> i'm debugging as we speak
<sil2100> psivaa: so, is there a way to force dependencies for click packages?
<seb128> Laney, what happened to you settings landing ask?
<sil2100> psivaa: or maybe we can simply force in the unfra in the testconfig to install url-dispatcher during unity8 click testing?
<sil2100> *infra
<Laney> seb128: dbarth stole it
<sil2100> psivaa: sicne I already see something is installed there -> pkgs=['python-gi']
<Laney> line 12
<seb128> oh
<seb128> dbarth, you are missing a commit message
<seb128> the CI failed to build due to it
<psivaa> sil2100: looking.. just a sec
<didrocks> doanac`: ok, thanks ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: we could make the test pass by force installing that package.. but not sure if that's the right think and if we are masking a dep breakage in click setup
<sil2100> psivaa: well, I don't know, as my knowledge of click-dependencies is close to 0 - I just know that from the deb side all is ok, and I don't even know if click apps can have 'dependencies'
<sil2100> psivaa: and if click tests are packages in overall
<sil2100> psivaa: since from what I remember, running click tests basically means: install click app, branch click apps bzr branch to get the tests and run
<sil2100> psivaa: so, I don't remember basically anything like a 'click autopilot package', so anyway we have to resolve test dependencies manually for click - but I might be wrong
<psivaa> sil2100: ok, i dont know either.. probably the person did the click migration of unity8 know better.. but it's fine by me for adding the pkg in testconfig.py
<sil2100> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-test-cases/touch_url-dispatcher_unity8/+merge/211559 <- just in case ;)
<sil2100> psivaa: just tell me if it's ok code-wise
<sil2100> psivaa: and I'll poke someone from the unity8 team I suppose?
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will do. that would be better. thanks
<seb128> dbarth, hello?
<cjwatson> sil2100: not in click, although you're free to have x-* fields in the manifest specific to the test setup; in fact I thought there was something like that in place already
<sergiusens> psivaa, do you know what happened to the servers at all?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<sil2100> psivaa: anyway, for now I guess this should be the good way to go, as per the merge
<dbarth> sergiusens: yup?
<dbarth> sergiusens: sorry i meant seb128
<dbarth> seb128: another issue? let me check that one
<seb128> dbarth, you locked down ubuntu-system-settings in a silo which doesn't build due to missing commit message, please fix and get things moving, we have other changes to land
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<dbarth> seb128: doh
<dbarth> seb128: or i can give you the MP back
<dbarth> seb128: at least we know this one will merge, and you will be unblocked
<dbarth> hang on
<dbarth> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-system-settings/arch-any/+merge/211426 is yours
<dbarth> seb128: i removed it
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks! I'll fill in a bug for this maybe so that we don't loose track of this problem
<psivaa> sergiusens: no, i couldn't find out. i probably need to ask plars if he knows of any possibility of udev rule changes
<seb128> dbarth, thanks, but why did you merge it in your silo first?
<psivaa> sil2100: thanks
<plars> psivaa: on ashes?
<Laney> buh
<dbarth> seb128: to try to land it with the rest of the changes,but that doesn't seem to go fast enough
<Laney> seb128: are your ones ready now?
<plars> psivaa: what's the context of this?
<dbarth> seb128: still, should i merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/fix-ap-test2/+merge/211547 as well
<plars> psivaa: there haven't been any recent changes that I'm aware of
<dbarth> seb128: or would you rather have it to be unblocked as well?
<sergiusens> plars, there was a general error that psivaa pointed me to which was confused with the channel change or image change I was told; but it seems all devices got disconnected at a certain time (access lost)
<plars> sergiusens: fwiw, doanac` said he installed 243 at home and bricked his mako also.
<sil2100> didrocks: you think it would be feasible for me to jump out around 18 today? It's nothing top-prio, just it would be most convinient for me to do it today before they close-up
<plars> sergiusens: said he had to boot to the bootloader and rescue
<didrocks> sil2100: would have been nice to have the team meeting for everyone at least. So maybe report now what's your progress?
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we found the REAL problem with the unity8 url-dispatcher horror - and the root cause seems to be in the way the unity8 tests are being executed on smoketesting right now
<sergiusens> plars, ok, would add up if psivaa saw it on 243, but it was 241 and all the tested devices
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, I'm not there on Friday, I'll let you lead the meetings
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so server-side fix?
<plars> sergiusens: no, it was after 241
<plars> sergiusens: 241 worked fine, but when 242 flashed it had problems
<seb128> dbarth, please merge it
<dbarth> seb128: ok
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, as it seems we're running unity8 tests like click-app tests, so we actually don't even install unity8-autopilot - so url-dispatcher-tools is missing as a dep from the system during executing the tests
<sergiusens> plars, hmm psivaa pointed me to 241 iirc
<psivaa> sergiusens: plars: the devices failed during installation of 242 actually
<seb128> Laney, I've some ready yes
<plars> sergiusens: I also tried for a while at home to reproduce it and couldn't, so I'm not sure what the magic combination is
<sergiusens> ah right
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to put a landing with what is ready
<sil2100> didrocks: so, actually, url-dispatcher cannot be executed!
<Laney> seb128: ok
<plars> sergiusens: after we made all the changes yesterday, I watched 241 work just fine, and never had to touch it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, what's the fix needed/who is doing it/do you have the bug report for it? :)
<sergiusens> doanac`, when you "bricked" your device; was it while clearing cache?
<plars> sergiusens: so I was hoping that meant everything was fine
<sil2100> didrocks: the fix is getting merged right now ;) Bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1294121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294121 in Unity 8 "Constant failure of test_swipe_out_application_started_by_url_dispatcher on smoketesting" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll modify its contents
<doanac`> sergiusens: not sure. i ran a job and the background and came back later to see it stuck
<sergiusens> plars, yeah, I wasn't expecting any issues outside of channel selection
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, nice!
<didrocks> sil2100: anything else to mention?
<doanac`> sergiusens: FYI - 243 worked for me this time
<sil2100> didrocks: elopio's eagle eye was most helpful ;)
<didrocks> heh, great!
<sil2100> didrocks: we have a safe buffer of free silos, like 4 right now, but I will publish one package pretty soon
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, and any news on system-settings dbus tests?
<sil2100> robru: just so you know, keep a look at the free-silo count and don't assign when we have less than 3-4 free silos
<sergiusens> doanac`, ok, I haven't seen the issue either; but seemed strange in the jenkins log
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we basically know how to proceed to have a fix for that, but I don't know if in the end anyone had the time to fix it! So I guess I'll have to do it
<plars> sergiusens: do you know if anything changed on the android or bootloader side between 241 and 242?
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, ok
<robru> sil2100, right, sorry
<sil2100> robru: no worries, it's just a safety net for emergency landings
<sil2100> kgunn: any progress on the regressions :) ?
<sergiusens> plars, nothing should have; I don't see anything after a quick look either
<kgunn> sil2100: only thing we know is that buffers aren't posting to the display buffer unless there's a touch event
<robru> didrocks, re the changelog issue, also jdstrand had the exact same thing. previous release was tagged, citrain couldn't find it and made a big ugly wrong changelog
<kgunn> we're in the midst of debuggging now
<didrocks> robru: look at the bug :)
<didrocks> psivaa: do you know where the sdk tests are?
<didrocks> psivaa: I think it needs to be updated, Checking if 'libqt5v8-5-dev' is available... !NOT FOUND!
<didrocks> this package won't exist anymore
<sil2100> robru: I published landing 12
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<psivaa> didrocks: looking, 1 sec. please
<sil2100> robru: most of the landings that are not assigned were actually (and probably still are) blocked by other silos
<robru> sil2100, how much can still be blocked? now that qt52 is in shouldn't everything be unblocked?
<sergiusens> robru, hey; can I get a silo for l40/goget-ubuntu-touch ?
<sil2100> robru: well, many landings are related to the same components, so they block eachother
<robru> sil2100, ^^ what do you think, do we have enough free silos for this? ;-)
<sil2100> robru: like line 28 is blocked by 16
<psivaa> didrocks: sdk tests run the tests from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/view/head:/tests/device/check-packages
<sil2100> robru: we have 5 silos free, so I guess we do ;)
<robru> sergiusens, ok, one sec
<robru> sergiusens, ok you got silo 14
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<didrocks> bzoltan1: I think you want to update that test ^
<didrocks> robru: we need to double check everything
<didrocks> robru: until we can promote an image
<dbarth> sil2100: help, i trashed my ppa, can your remove packages there: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-020/+packages
<dbarth> it says i'm stuck because of old packages: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-020-1-build/3/console
<dbarth> (last lines)
<sil2100> dbarth: hmmm
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, you reconfigured the silo to remove ubuntu-system-settings?
<robru> didrocks, what's wrong now? I tested quite a lot yesterday
<cjohnston> didrocks: fwiw.. the 'live' results are showing up http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ubuntu/  .. it looks like the system-images.u.c changes broke this too
<didrocks> robru: well, there is already the whole list of unfixed issues from yesterday's email
<didrocks> cjohnston: yeah, doanac` told that and work on a fix apparently :)
<didrocks> robru: and Mir created 3 new bug reports
<cjohnston> sorry.. missed him telling you :-)
<didrocks> cjohnston: no worry, but thanks for hinting it! ;)
<robru> didrocks, but if we are getting test results then the mir landing was an improvement ;-)
<robru> no wait
<robru> crap
<robru> ;-)
<robru> unity8
<sil2100> dbarth: anyway, removing it from the PPA, it will take a while once it's noticable
<dbarth> sil2100: yes i removedit, that's why
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks
<psivaa> sil2100: elopio: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/26/testReport/unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_url_dispatcher/URLDispatcherTestCase/test_alternate_swipe_out_application_started_by_url_dispatcher_Native_Device_/
<didrocks> robru: yeah, that was unity8
<psivaa> sil2100: elopio: this is after the merge from sil2100 for url-dispatcher-tools
<sil2100> psivaa: what about the other test?
<didrocks> robru: couldn't get the same flaky test than you on unity8, so yeah, ENOISSUE for now :p
<sil2100> psivaa: is it still failing?
<sil2100> dbarth: be sure to rebuild the silo, since I see signon-ui missing and such
<robru> didrocks, so what's the plan then? reverting mir?
<dbarth> sil2100: ah ok
<didrocks> robru: not easy though
<didrocks> robru: due to the ABI breakage and new binary packages…
<psivaa> sil2100: this is the only failure that i see, on the first run after the merge
<didrocks> robru: so, we're stuck on the Mir team to find a fix
<robru> ugh, sorry
<sil2100> psivaa, elopio: I see that the main test doesn't fail
<didrocks> robru: no worry, I think we just need to add the 3 new bugs results on the testing procedure
<sil2100> psivaa, elopio: so it seems only the 'alternate' version has problem, so not bad \o/
<sil2100> The alternate version was simply there for more debugging
<robru> didrocks, good call
<elopio> psivaa, sil2100: interesting.
<elopio> but, yes, now the original one passes, which was the important thing.
<seb128> sil2100, can you approve l41, it's a setting landing that includes the mp to unblock build on other arches for other components (the one which was already discussed earlier)
<boiko> cjwatson: we will disable the tests on powerpc for now, renato found that the test server is not starting up, but could not figure out why
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  true... the libqt5v8-5-dev is gone
<boiko> cjwatson: we can revisit that once we flush the queue of MRs that are piling up
<cjwatson> boiko: ok
<didrocks> bzoltan1: you will update the tests? Should be one line removal
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  häh??? where did you get that project????
<didrocks> bzoltan1: psivaa mentionned those tests were in ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<didrocks> bzoltan1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/view/head:/tests/device/check-packages
<didrocks> so I guess it's you? :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: :) this project is not used
<bzoltan1> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/files
<didrocks> bzoltan1: what do you mean? It's the sdk test that are executed apparently on the smoketest
<Saviq> doanac`, hey, looks like we need to close the keyboard shortcuts hint somewhen https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3521/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashAppsEmulatorTestCase.test_get_applications_should_return_list_with_names%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%2010%29.ogv :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: maybe the CI system needs to be updated, can you coordinate with them?
<bzoltan1> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/revision/292
<didrocks> to use qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<doanac`> Saviq: is that happening consistently?
<didrocks> plars: FYI ^
<Saviq> doanac`, yes, it's always there
<Saviq> doanac`, 'cause unity7 added this on first startup
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  I have no idea where and who digged up this fossil :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: I think it was never updated
<Saviq> doanac`, I can't say it actually interferes with our tests, but would like not to see it there before saying it is not
<Saviq> :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: so, the new project is updated?
<didrocks> for those tests?
<doanac`> Saviq: ack. thanks
<Saviq> doanac`, want me to file a bug?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: I'll let you coordinate with doanac` or plars on this :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: there are no tests for the QtC as AP can not drive it yet
<doanac`> Saviq: that would be helpful. thanks
<plars> that's not something the smoke runs would need to care about right? looks like a desktop test
<didrocks> bzoltan1: did the old tests have any value to resurect?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: or should we just kill all sdk tests?
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  I am happy to coordinate, but there is not much to coordinate here :) just drop that project as it is obsolate for 8 months
<doanac`> drop the test for "sdk"?
<Saviq> doanac`, bug #1294233
<doanac`> or one of the tests in the sdk?
<ubot5> bug 1294233 in Ubuntu CI Services "Unity7 shortcut hint needs to be closed in otto testrunners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294233
<didrocks> doanac`: that's what I'm trying to get at :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: there is no automatic tests for QtC and its plugins
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ok so we remove http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/243:20140318:20140304/7236/sdk/
<didrocks> right?
<bzoltan1> didrocks: let me check what is that
<doanac`> bzoltan1: here's the command we use to find what tests to run:
<doanac`> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/sdk/tslist.auto
<doanac`> "discovery_cmd"
<bzoltan1> doanac`: didrocks: Now I see
<mhr3> robru, can i get silo for #43?
<bzoltan1> doanac`: didrocks: that was a test for checking if the Qt/QML APIs and the basic device connectivity packages are available on the image ... actually not a stupid tests, but we have not migrated that set to the new project... no idea why not.
<robru> mhr3, sure
<bzoltan1> doanac`: didrocks: please give me some time to check it... sure i can move that
<doanac`> bzoltan1: let me know if you need anything from my end.
<robru> mhr3, ok you got silo 12
<didrocks> bzoltan1: good :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: while you move, remove the qt5 v8 packages :)
<bzoltan1> doanac`: the thing here is that that obsolate project will not even build with qt 5.2
<seb128> shrug
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  certainly will do so
<seb128> could somebody give us a silo for l41? that's blocking packages in proposed
<bzoltan1> didrocks: doanac`: but for the meantime I pushed the fix to that fossil project... let the machine chew on it
<didrocks> bzoltan1: great!
<didrocks> bzoltan1: sounds like a good plan :)
<Laney> seb128: We could just upload it for now
<Laney> It's easy to tick the override button on the train
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: ^ ok if we manually upload u-s-s? we are failing to get a slot for that since this morning and things are blocked in proposed waiting on it
<didrocks> seb128: did you ping the US team?
<didrocks> sil2100 isn't around
<didrocks> I see no reason/slot missing as we speak
<seb128> no, sil2100 was looking at it earlier to I tried to ping him again
<didrocks> argh :/
<didrocks> ok, let me do it…
<didrocks> seb128: line?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine pinging cyphermox or robru
<seb128> r41
<seb128> l41
<robru> seb128, hey need a silo?
<cyphermox> oi
<didrocks> (on it)
<robru> didrocks, beat you ;-)
<robru> seb128, silo 17
<didrocks> robru: seems so :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> didrocks, robru: thanks
<robru> seb128, you're welcome
<Laney> unfortunate series of frustrations on that one
<Laney> we could have uploaded that >6 hours ago
<Laney> oh well
<seb128> Laney, I didn't follow, what was the issue why we didn't get the silo first
<seb128> was there really u-s-s listed in another landing?
<seb128> or was that a bug in the tool/did that got figured out?
<seb128> Laney, and then how did it end up being merged in the online stuff silo?
<Laney> That was the other landing
<Laney> I think d_barth just grabbed it because he thought it would be good to get in
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> overzealous lander :p
<Laney> yeah...
<dbarth> robru: hi; i finished testing silo 006 (desktop and phone to check for potential regressions)
<dbarth> robru: so this one is good for publish
<robru> dbarth, excellent, thank you!
<doanac`> Saviq: as per the shortcut hints showing up. Is there a gsettings value to disable this?
<balloons> davmor2, you have a flo?
<Saviq> doanac`, there must be something, but I'm not sure what
<boiko> robru: hi, do you by chance know what went wrong in this build: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169942666/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.address-book-app_0.2%2B14.04.20140318.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru> boiko, checking
<boiko> robru: just trying to understand if this is something transient in the builder, or if it is something I need to look into
<robru> boiko, wow, never saw that one before
<boiko> robru: should I just try rebuilding it?
<robru> boiko, yeah, for now
<cjwatson> I've seen that in a couple of cases where the builder was about to go insane
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<cjwatson> dpkg-deb: building package `address-book-app-dbg' in `../address-book-app-dbg_0.2+14.04.20140318.2-0ubuntu1_ppc64el.deb'.
<cjwatson> Can't use an undefined value as a subroutine reference at /usr/bin/dh_builddeb.pkgbinarymangler line 118.
<cjwatson> END failed--call queue aborted at /usr/bin/dh_builddeb.pkgbinarymangler line 118.
<robru> boiko, there you have it, infrastructure issue
<infinity> cjwatson: That's a sign that things are going to go south, yeah.
<cjwatson> postal01 again
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks, I will rebuild. this address-book stuff is cursed it seems :)
<robru> boiko, yeah ;-)
<infinity> I think I need to wipe and reimage all of those so I have a hope of debugging this sanely if it happens again.
<bfiller> cjwatson: do you think a rebuild will sort it or does some other action need to be taken?
<cjwatson> bfiller: rebuild will sort it if it doesn't hit the same machine
<infinity> It won't. :P
<boiko> bfiller: cjwatson: I triggered a rebuild, let's see what happens
<cjwatson> (e.g. if we put postal01 on manual; which I'm not going to do now since it's dinnertime)
<cjwatson> ah, which infinity has done :)
<infinity> Retried.
<infinity> boiko: "Triggered a rebuild"?
 * infinity retired the actual failed build...
<infinity> boiko: You didn't trigger a whole fresh upload, did you? :/
<cjwatson> if so, please don't do that again, it wastes time on all architectures and just generally introduces confusion for no reason
<boiko> infinity: nope, just asked in the citrain spreadsheet to build only the address-book-app
<cjwatson> well that may well trigger a fresh upload
<infinity> boiko: Yes, that's what I meant.  Don't do that.
<boiko> infinity: sorry, what should I do instead?
<infinity> boiko: The build itself can be retried, doing a new upload is a horrible waste of resources.
<boiko> infinity: I mean, in order to rebuild it and clean the status on the spreadsheet
<cjwatson> either a member of launchpad-buildd-admins or a member of ci-train-ppa-service can retry individual builds.
<infinity> (Which I did...)
<boiko> infinity: cjwatson: ah ok, sorry about that, I will request a rebuild of the individual arch/component next time
<ogra_> grrr bootchart ... stop playing tricks on me !
<bfiller> cjwatson: is it intended that the CI Train will block on failed powerpc, arm64 and ppc64el builds? seems like this is something new
<ogra_> why does --crop-after=unity8 sometimes work and sometimes it doesnt
<infinity> bfiller: It's intended if they succeeded previously.
<infinity> bfiller: We don't tolerate regressions.  If it's always failed, it can continue to fail.
<boiko> cjwatson: infinity: so, should I cancel the build I requested or just leave it running?
<bfiller> infinity: previously as in when?
<cjwatson> bfiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<sergiusens> robru, can you publish this? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=23 given it's sensitivity, you might want to go through it again, but mandel and barry already gave their +1s
<cjwatson> boiko: cancel if you still can
<cjwatson> boiko: if not, not the end of the world
<boiko> cjwatson: just did.
<infinity> bfiller: Which specific case are you looking at, so we're not talking hypotheticals.
<cjwatson> bfiller: that is, if 'rmadison -s trusty' reports that the package is in a given arch, then new uploads need to build on that arch too
<robru> sergiusens, checking
<cjwatson> bfiller: there are ways to override this if it gets stuck, but "don't regress" is a sane default I'll stand behind.
<bfiller> cjwatson: ok
<infinity> Given that regressions usually point to real bugs in the code, yes.
<infinity> It's about 1% toolchain bugs and 99% programming errors. :P
<infinity> (Well, throw in packaging bugs there too, but that's part of the 99%)
<cjwatson> boiko: I think you were too late.
<bfiller> infinity: well address-book-service, address-book-app and gallery-app have had problems in the last few days on these architectures. wasn't aware if they were previously succedding or not
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<robru> sergiusens, published
<cjwatson> bfiller: gallery-app I sat up to 2am debugging, so I'd kind of appreciate not having the implication that it's an imposition on others ...
<boiko> cjwatson: ouch, it won't cause problem, will it?
<cjwatson> boiko: waste of resources, but it'll get there.
<infinity> boiko: No, you just pushed out a new version for no reason, that's all.  It'll be fine.
<bfiller> cjwatson: not implying anything, just asking if it had previously been passing on those archs
<cjwatson> bfiller: the others have built before; we'll need to either fix them (which I understood to be in progress, at least by disabling tests for the time being which isn't ideal but hey) or remove the old binaries
<bfiller> cjohnston: I appreciate you fixing it, believe me :)
<cjwatson> you can look.
<infinity> address-book-app looks fine in landing-011
<cjwatson> $ rmadison -s trusty address-book-{app,service} gallery-app
<cjwatson>  address-book-app     | 0.2+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1     | trusty/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<cjwatson>  address-book-service | 0.1.1+14.04.20140317.1-0ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<cjwatson>  gallery-app          | 0.0.67+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1  | trusty/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<cjwatson> address-book-app has in fact progressed in trusty-proposed, and builds everywhere now.
<infinity> cjwatson: That perl-goes-insane-and-takes-userspace-with-it thing has only ever been seen on postal*, right?
<infinity> I wonder if maybe the host system could just use a reboot and magically would love me again.
<kgunn> robru: good day!...any chance you could hook me up with a silo ? its just mir. line44 in the sheet
<robru> kgunn, hmmmm we're really short on silos. but I guess mir is important
<kgunn> robru: so i've heard ;)
<robru> kgunn, ok, you got 18 ;-)
<kgunn> woopwoop
 * kgunn makes train whistle noise
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<boiko> cjwatson: so, now that the address-book-app is finished building on the PPA, will the spreadsheet status get updated automatically at some point? or do I need to do some manual step to get it to reflect the correct status?
<davmor2> balloons: I do have a flo
<balloons> davmor2, anything weird while using OTA updates? like a slow dl, no progress bar updates, disappearing ui inside updates?
<ToyKeeper> I don't know about you, but my flo seems to get pretty slow wifi transfers...  even from the local network.
<davmor2> balloons: there is a nice mir bug that is causing issues
<sergiusens> robru, can you publish silo 014?
<balloons> ToyKeeper, I agree
<ogra_> worked fine for me today
<balloons> davmor2, yes I see it quite a bit
<balloons> ot sure 244 made it better or worse
 * ogra_ tires an OTA ... noticing there is a new image
<robru> sergiusens, yes!
<sergiusens> thanks
<davmor2> balloons: it's working I'd say 10-15% slower than mako I see the progress bar
<ogra_> i get about 1% per second in the progressbar ... thats not worse than the other devices here
<ToyKeeper> OTOH, it just got the r244 update downloaded in about as much time as it took me to get to the updates tool to tell it not to do it automatically.
<davmor2> ogra_, balloons: I'm on a 72mbit/s connection it's pretty nippy here however it's is definitely not as fast as mako but not drastically slower either
<ogra_> mine is in recovery now ... didnt feel particulary slow
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, time zone weirdness.  It thinks Denver is UTC+1.
<ogra_> oh, then you only have 70M more than me :P
<davmor2> ogra_: getting a free upgrade to 100 soon :)
<ogra_> pfft
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, 16mbit/s here...  but the flo seems to max out at about 1.5mbit/s.
<ToyKeeper> At least, it did last time I checked.
<ToyKeeper> Nope, nevermind.  Whatever was causing that seems fixed now.  Getting closer to 8mbit/s on it now.
<ToyKeeper> Oh, there's a fun bug.  The music scope shows every song in an album as if it's the same.
<ogra_> you mean it shows the same cover art ?
<balloons> for comparision, mako updates in <1 min.. flo is several mins
 * ogra_ bets popey has a bug open for that 
<popey> i dont
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/music-scope-no-title.jpg
 * ogra_ loses his faith 
<popey> hah
<ogra_> :)
<ToyKeeper> vs http://toykeeper.net/tmp/home-scope-has-title.jpg
<boiko> robru: hey, after the packages were manually rebuilt in the ppa, do I need to do something to get the spreadsheet status correctly updated?
<robru> boiko, which silo
<robru> boiko, and what do you mean "manually rebuilt"
<cjwatson> infinity: postal> yes, as far as I know
<boiko> robru: landing-011
<sergiusens> rsalveti, care to give a final view and push to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=25 ?
<boiko> robru: infinity triggered a rebuild of address-book-app in ppc64el (because of that weird failure)
<cjwatson> boiko: it should notice, since that build was triggered in jenkins
<cjwatson> boiko: infinity's retry has become essentially irrelevant since you triggered a fresh upload to the PPA
<infinity> boiko: My retry is meaningless now, since you overwrote it with a newer version.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: it's to do with a short coming in the carousel for the dash aiui it might get fixed with the new scopes
<robru> boiko, oh I see. in this case you should run the build job, but set the flag WATCH_ONLY. then it will find the build complete and update the status
<popey> ToyKeeper: same goes for video carosel
<boiko> cjwatson: but I hit cancel :)
<cjwatson> oh right
 * davmor2 tries thinking back to the mwc image
<popey> ToyKeeper: want me to file a bug?
<cjwatson> yeah, what robru said then
<boiko> robru: nice! let me try that
<ToyKeeper> popey: Sure, if you like.  I mostly wanted to check if it was known.
<popey> ToyKeeper: will do now
<ToyKeeper> (and I'm not totally sure which project the bug goes in)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: done
<cjwatson> boiko: looks like it's found it now
<boiko> cjwatson: yep, good, thanks
<boiko> robru: so, now that the status is OK in the spreadsheet, I switched landing-011 to testing done (I was testing while waiting for the status to change)
<robru> boiko, excellent, thank you
<boiko> robru: could you please publish that?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, thanks
<robru> boiko, as you wish!
<boiko> :)
<sergiusens> robru, can I get a silo for l30/qtubuntu?
 * sergiusens is on a publishing roll today when compared to yesterday
<robru> sergiusens, hrmmmm, does it contain urgent bugfixes? there are only 2 silos left, need to marshall these at the moment
<sergiusens> robru, as soon as the ones I have are freed (3 migrating) is fine
<sergiusens> unless more are urgent
<sergiusens> it's to unblock oxide
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, let's wait an hour or so to free your other silos.
 * ogra_ notes that secretly preparing some silo PPAs and selling them here could become a good busines
<ogra_> s
<cjwatson> sorry for squatting on one for click, I had to sidetrack into unbreaking my phone from the dual-boot 0/0/0/0/0 thing
<sergiusens> ogra_, or just dput? :-P
<ogra_> muhahah
<robru> cjwatson, no worries.
<cjwatson> might manage to test that later this evening, or at any rate first thing tomorrow
<popey> ToyKeeper: bug 1294294
<ubot5> bug 1294294 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Carousel displays no metadata, making it impossible to identify tracks/videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294294
<ToyKeeper> popey: Thanks.
<sergiusens> bfiller, do you know if any of the gallery landings you have have xnox's python3 test fixes?
<bfiller> sergiusens: no they don't
<bfiller> sergiusens: the current landing is blocked with a libthumbnailer crash
<bfiller> sergiusens: maybe we can get them into the next one
<bfiller> sergiusens: have about 100 branches for gallery to get merged
<cjwatson> 100!  No wonder you're in a rush :)
<sergiusens> I imagine
<bfiller> I exaggerate :) but we do have many
<cjwatson> bfiller: well, now you know how the release team feels trying to orchestrate all the build failures, proposed migrations, etc. :-)
<bfiller> cjwatson: I feel your pain
<balloons> ToyKeeper, davmor2 does file manager work on your flo?
<davmor2> balloons: you on the latest image?
<balloons> davmor2, 244
<davmor2> balloons: there is a mir issue that mean apps appear grey if you tap them or rotate the device it refreshes the screen and then it is all drawn
<ToyKeeper> balloons: It runs, it lets me browse directories, it took like 30 seconds to update when I told it to show me a dir with a single album in it.  (and then left the "updating" icon frozen onscreen until the screen timed out)
<davmor2> balloons: a fix is wending it's way to silo near the ci train :)
<balloons> ToyKeeper, kk, ty.
<davmor2> balloons: yes so tap the screen on the grey page
<ToyKeeper> Hey, it actually launched music this time.  Last time I tried that, it didn't know how to open a music file.
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: I definitely see that mir bug now.
<ToyKeeper> (but it's not just showing a grey screen...  apps are visually locking at pretty much any time)
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: yeap
<davmor2> it's not pretty
<ToyKeeper> Is there a bug already?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: yeap there were 3, all three are fixed but need  to land
<balloons> davmor2, there's not grey page.. it simply doesn't launch, hence my asking
<davmor2> balloons: ^
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hey, new mirscreencast bits landed.
<boiko> robru: just curious, this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-service already shows the latest version of addres-book-service available in proposed, but rmadison doesn't, shouldn't they be showing the same thing?
<robru> boiko, in theory, yes. in practise there is a few minutes delay from one to the other
<robru> boiko, in case of discrepancy, rmadison is considered correct.
<boiko> robru: ah ok, so I will give it some time, thanks
<davmor2> ToyKeeper, balloons: by the way if the guys land a new mir in an image and you guys are about please test that apps open faster, the setting app is nolonger grey, and when you rotate terminal or settings it actually rotates all the way :)  Thanks guys :)
<robru> boiko, yep, you're welcome
<sergiusens> robru, now that two silos have been released; can I get my qtubuntu silo?
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<robru> sergiusens, oh yeah, right.
<robru> sergiusens, which line was that?
 * sergiusens looks
<robru> 30?
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, 30
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got silo 11
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<cyphermox> seb128: silo 5 btw
 * balloons awaits mir fix :)
<ToyKeeper> At least it's unanimous that r244 is a big red fail.
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<Saviq> doanac`, it's ~/.cache/unity/first_run.stamp
<seb128> Laney, cjwatson: ok, u-s-s built but now is blocked in proposed due to indicator-network missing on arm64/ppc64el :/
<balloons> ToyKeeper, re: flo updating i noticed it pulled 352mb; a full image and not a diff
<balloons> I wonder if diff updates aren't working on flo or did that much really change to require it?
<ToyKeeper> balloons: No clue.  I barely got a chance to see it happening before it finished, because I forgot to disable automatic updates before turning on wifi.
<Saviq> cihelp: q: could otto and mediumtests differentiate between FAILED and UNSTABLE when reporting results?
<Saviq> actually, otto seems fine, but mediumtests-touch don't
<cjwatson> seb128: that'd be https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/indicator-network/porting/+merge/210394
<seb128> cjwatson, do you know if anyone is landing that one?
 * seb128 checks the googledoc
<cjwatson> seb128: I thought I saw it somewhere ...
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> thostr has a landing for it on l26
<seb128> but it's listed with an upstart-app-launch change that is blocked on another silo
<seb128> cyphermox, robru: is the status of l26 still current? I don't see upstart-app-launch in any silo?
<cjwatson> seb128: that's an upstart-app-launch MP I withdrew as no longer needed
<seb128> oh, sorry, it is in l24
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, good
<cjwatson> seb128: should probably ditch the upstart-app-launch bit and land indicator-network separately
<seb128> cyphermox, robru: can we get l25 reconfigured to not include the upstart-app-launch change?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> hold on
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> so line 24, 25, or 26? :)
<cjwatson> it's 25
<seb128> just 25
<seb128> drop the upstart-app-launch mp, keep the indicator one only
<seb128> then give it a silo
<seb128> that's blocking other things in proposed
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> np
<cjwatson> we'll get down the stack eventually :)
<seb128> cjwatson, cyphermox: thanks
<cjwatson> one-time pain I think
<cjwatson> hm, indicator-network Depends: unity8
<seb128> does that mean more fun to come?
<cjwatson> we may have to force this
<cyphermox> it's being blocked by landing-002 too
<cjwatson> IMO we ought to get unity8 working everywhere, but it'll take a bit longer
<cyphermox> mhr3: can we please get the connectivity stuff landed? otherwise I'd be tempted to skip over it, build this thing, but you'll need to remember to rebuild all your packages after the fact
<cjwatson> what I could do is pretend that indicator-network exists
<seb128> cyphermox, can you get that one out of the way? it's not even building
<cjwatson> or, if we land indicator-network, pretend that unity8 exists
<cyphermox> wait
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm sure mhr3 can land that tomorrow, he's probably eod
<cyphermox> why is indicator-network depending on unity8?
<seb128> the indicator one should be trivial by itself
<cjwatson> then at least it'll be a confined thing rather than just leaving an uninstallable around
<cyphermox> there should be a desktop side of it that should just work on desktop
<cyphermox> indicator-network uninstallable is a regression
<cjwatson>     * Interfaces with unity8's extended snap decisions.
<cjwatson> maybe that?
<cyphermox> ridiculous
<mhr3> seb128, cyphermox, i haven't heard anything new from Wellark about it, so feel free to skip
<cyphermox> mhr3: thanks, I will
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's what introduced the dep
<cjwatson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/152497538/indicator-network_0.5.0%2B13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1_0.5.1%2B13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<cjwatson> Maybe that was really a badly spelled Breaks: unity8 (<< 7.82)?
<cjwatson> I don't know whether the indicator fails to start without unity8
<seb128> cyphermox, that indicator should probably have its desktop profile disabled, it's pretty useless on desktop atm and it leads to quite some unity8 testers complaining about having a duplicated indicator in unity7 sessions
<cyphermox> they can remove the packages
<seb128> that uninstalls e.g unity-system-settings
<cyphermox> if we want to ever manage to get testing for indicator-network and eventually migrate to it it will have to be installable one day
<seb128> I keep editing the .settings to drop the .desktop here
<seb128> (should probably dpkg-divert it)
<cyphermox> this is madness
<seb128> why?
<seb128> the settings use it as a backend
<seb128> but that doesn't mean I want that indicator in my desktop session
<cyphermox> backend is different from the indicator render bits
<seb128> right, but we don't have a way to flag that atm
<seb128> we either export a desktop profile or not
<cyphermox> it should be in a separate package
<cyphermox> currently there is a desktop profile
<seb128> right
<seb128> you can't have separate package, that the same binary
<cyphermox> that ought to be fixed eventually
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings use the phone profile
<cyphermox> I'm not disagreeing that we should blow it away if it's really a blocker for touch
<seb128> blocker for touch?
<cyphermox> but I'm pissed that there are so many dependency messes and broken things, and uninstallable, unfixable things
<seb128> not sure we are talking about the same thing
<seb128> oh
<seb128> the "depends on unity8" is orthogonal to the "shouldn't be in desktop session"
<cyphermox> I get that
<seb128> there are no real issue on desktop
<cjwatson> so what should we do here for right now?  can we land my indicator-network porting branch and then I can temporarily tell proposed-migration that unity8 exists on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: yeah
<seb128> cjwatson, seems the best solution atm yes
<cjwatson> that can go away as it comes to exist on more arches
<seb128> we should probably get the indicator to not depends on unity8
<seb128> I didn't check the code but it looks like it should run without notification service
<seb128> even if it doesn't that should be easy to fix
<seb128> just disable notifications if there is not service
<seb128> Wellark, ^
<cyphermox> seb128: cjwatson: landing-007. Seems fitting
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> I need to run to get back home, back in a bit
<cyphermox> robru: still around to deal with stuffs?
<seb128> cyphermox, ttyl
<robru> cyphermox, yep
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> ttyl
<robru> cyphermox, cya
<cjwatson> seb128,cyphermox: OK, I've preemptively put the fake unity8/{arm64,powerpc,ppc64el} in place for proposed-migration
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> I don't really like it but it's the least bad option I think
<cjwatson> I prefer that to arch-limitation cruft in packages
<seb128> cjwatson, I don't think thostr is around, do you want to drive the build/test/publish for landing-007?
<cjwatson> I can't test right now, I'm still recovering the android side of my device far enough to do dual-boot again
<seb128> you can kick  the build
<cjwatson> I can, yes - doing now
<seb128> so we have a ppa to test tomorrow morning (if nobody beats us to it)
<seb128> thanks
<cjwatson> do we do manual testing for trivial packaging changes like that?
<seb128> depends how confident you are that the rebuild is not going to create issue (e.g toolchain change or whatever could create problems)
<seb128> I usually test run stuff on my desktop and ack them when I'm pretty confident it's fine
<cjwatson> what do you mean, our toolchain is perfect
<seb128> I didn't get unlucky so far
<seb128> rrrright ;-)
<cjwatson> it was last built four days ago and doko is on vacation :)
<cjwatson> anyway, can't test-run this on desktop since conversation above
<cjwatson> so either some kind soul can test it for me, or it can wait until I have dual-booting back tomorrow morning or so
<seb128> I can give it a try once it's built
<cjwatson> appreciated, thanks
<seb128> testing on desktop should be fine though (I didn't follow on what issues your desktop is having, you mentioned device problems only that I saw)
<cjwatson> this is a package that depends on unity8 ...
<seb128> just install on your amd64 desktop ;-)
<cjwatson> eh, guess I could.  not sure it would be very high-quality testing though
<cjwatson> "yup, still broken"
<seb128> right, but as you said it's only trivial changes
<sergiusens> robru, mind giving me a silo for l46/u-d-m ? should be a quick one
<robru> sergiusens, ok
<seb128> so it's up to you on how much you feel like that needs testing
<seb128> I just usually settle on "run at least on one arch to make sure there is no stupid mistake/issue"
<robru> sergiusens, ok you got 14
<robru> seb128, sorry were you addressing me or sergiusens ?
<robru> or cjwatson...
<robru> nm ;-)
<seb128> robru, cjwatson
<robru> thanks
<sergiusens> robru, java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/bin/bash" (in directory "/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/landing-014-1-build/workspace"): java.io.IOException: error=12, Cannot allocate memory
<robru> sergiusens, try again? clearly infrastructural
<sergiusens> robru, the out of memory is an indication that it will be hard to run
<sergiusens> I tried again regardless; same failure
<robru> sergiusens, which silo?
<sergiusens> robru, 14
<robru> sergiusens, oh, right at the beginning
<robru> sergiusens, I was thinkign this would be after some time and some stuff had ahppened
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, can't spawn /bin/bash is worrying
<robru> awesome
<robru> sergiusens, so cyphermox and didrocks are the only people with access to that machine
<cjwatson> Urgh, I thought url-dispatcher was ported
<cjwatson> It is, WTF
 * cjwatson glares at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169961216/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.indicator-network_0.5.1%2B14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Retrying that one to give it time to think about what it's done
<robru> sergiusens, so I'd say, retry it a few more times just in case. I texted cyphermox to ask him to hurry back and fix things
<seb128> cjwatson, i-n works fine, tested on my n4
<sergiusens> robru, thanks
<cjwatson> Cool, let's just let the PPA finish publishing.  Thanks
<seb128> yw!
<boiko> robru: I had to add one extra component to landing-009, could you please reconfigure the silo for me?
<robru> boiko, sure
<robru> boiko, ahhhhh, nope
<sergiusens> robru, jenkins now says Service Temporarily Unavailable
<robru> boiko, jenkins just went down. only cyphermox can save it and he's afk. I texted him though
<sergiusens> given the criticality of this infrastructure these days; can't we get 24x7 for this?
<boiko> robru: :/
<robru> sergiusens, theoretically we do have 24x7 between didrocks and cyphermox. just bad luck that he had to go run an errand.
<cjwatson> two people do not make 24x7 :-)
<sergiusens> robru, well there needs to be a backup for each timezone though
<robru> sergiusens, but you're right. I tried to get access to this before but there was some administrative hurdle and it was decided that cyphermox would be "good enough"
<sergiusens> at least
<sergiusens> I'm ok with 24x5 btw :-)
<robru> sergiusens, yes, I totally agree, but at the time, cyphermox already was "the backup" after this went down one night while didrocks was sleeping
<sergiusens> ideally 24x7
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, I remember that
<cjwatson> Two people don't even make 24x5 unless you don't mind burning them out
<robru> anyway, nothing I can do, so I might as well take lunch. back in a bit.
<robru> tomorrow I'll press didrocks to give me that access
<boiko> robru: so it says silo ready, but that's actually not true yet? :)
<robru> boiko, nope, i didn't run the job. reconfig never happened. stale status
<boiko> robru: ok
<veebers> plars: ping, yesterday you made modifications to the autopilot release gatekeeper job. If we use the latest version of lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch do we still need those additions?
<plars> veebers: no, you'll be fine once you move up to tip
<veebers> plars: awesome, thanks for the confirm
<thomi> cyphermox: robru: is the jenkins server down? I get "Service temporarily unavailable" when trying to access http://162.213.34.102
<thomi> cihelp - Perhaps the jenkins server has died ^^ ?
<boiko> thomi: seems so, and it seem cyphermox is not around to get it up and running again
<thomi> awesome
<thomi> asac: Can you escalate this please? ^^
<robru> thomi, I texted cyphermox, he'll be back soon-ish
<thomi> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> thomi, no worries
 * robru -> back to lunch while I wait for cyphermox
<bregma> robru, when you get back from lunch, would you be so kind as to assign a silo for line 47 and I will begin my daily ritual of human sacrifice and playing records backwards
<robru> bregma, I will as soon as jenkins comes back up (waiting on cyphermox to restart the server which died)
<cyphermox> oh, jenkins died?
<thomi> cyphermox: yup :(
 * bregma begins the occult use of certain vegetables and fruits
 * cyphermox renames the host to "Kenny"
<robru> cyphermox, hrrm, did you not get my texts?
<cyphermox> I jsut saw them
<robru> bah.
<cyphermox> I didn't ring, I must have been walking outside at that point
<cyphermox> I'll just take a few more minutes to figure out what's up with it instead of just rebooting it this time
<cyphermox> fail
<cyphermox> it quite simply got oomkilled
<cyphermox> nothing I can do right now, but I'll work with didrocks tomorrow to migrate it to another host
<cyphermox> in the meantime I need to come up with something to track this
<cyphermox> jenkins is restarted
<thomi> cyphermox: thanks!
<robru> cyphermox, thank you!
<robru> cyphermox, perhaps we could migrate it to a host inside the VPN, and benefit from the VPN DNS...
<thomi> it's be really nice if one's login credentials lasted more than 10 minutes or so on that server as well :)
<thomi> ...while we're fixing things :)
<cyphermox> I'm kind of scared of twisting other knobs because if it ever happens that init or some other critical process gets killed, I won't be able to restart the machine myself, it will need didrocks' involvement
<robru> thomi, *sigh* yeah
<thomi> robru: good to know I'm not the only one who noticed :)
<cyphermox> robru: no, it's on purpose on stack so as to be easier, more distributed to maintain than otherwise
<robru> thomi, I use this thing *all day long* and I still have to log in every damn time
<cyphermox> there isn't really a host for it in vpn
<thomi> yeah
<cyphermox> but it really also needs to be migrated to a different server farm anyway
<robru> bregma, ok, you got 17, please build.
<cyphermox> it's all under juju so the downtime for this stuff really should be minimal if we move things
<robru> who else wanted stuff? sergiusens we're back online
<sergiusens> yeah, just saw
<robru> boiko, ok, we're back, i'm just about to reconfigure you
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<sergiusens> mandel, still awake? building now
<boiko> robru: if you have other priorities, you can reconfigure the silo later, I'm about to stop here
<robru> boiko, nope nope, i'm on it
<robru> kgunn, how's mir? really good?
<kgunn> robru: yep...that fixed it
<robru> cyphermox, can you kick an image before I publish mir? I did a lot of publishings today, new image would be nice i think
<cyphermox> ack
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 245 building (started: 20140319-00:00) ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-19
<ToyKeeper> Woot, been waiting for that.
<robru> ToyKeeper, ahh you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> Oh, but this doesn't have a new mir?
<ToyKeeper> D'oh.  I was mostly waiting for a new mir to test.  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper, nope, this is specifically a big pile of changes before I land new mir ;-)
<ToyKeeper> Okay.  r244 has had quite a few graphical issues which might be resolved by a mir update.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yep, kgunn gave the green light on the mir update, I'm testing it myself right now, I just don't like any single image to have too updates because then it gets harder to bisect which change caused a problem.
<robru> ToyKeeper, if you really are impatient, enable silo 18 and make sure the fixes really fix things ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, I think silo 11 is ready for publishing; feel free to test it if you want https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=29
<robru> sergiusens, thanks. how would I test that?
<sergiusens> robru, so it just exposes something extra for ocide; oxide is not there yet; so just running the autopilots we have and making sure display isn't broken is enough
<robru> sergiusens, ah ok. great. will publish it shortly (just testing mir now)
<boiko> robru: please let me know when the silo is ready
<robru> boiko, oops, forgot to ping you. did that way back when I said i was doing it ;-)
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks! I will build the packages to start testing again tomorrow
<robru> boiko, great
<boiko> and with that I call it a day, see you!
<thomi> doanac`: got a second?
<thomi> veebers: doanac`: It doesn't look like the PPA is being added, the same issue we had with the gatekeeper job a while ago: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/81/label=mako-07/console
<thomi> if you search the console log for 'ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003'
<thomi> I can't see the PPA ever being added
<thomi> but perhaps one of you gents can see what I've missed
<veebers> thomi: ugh :-\ perhaps the recent changes mean those details are echoed to log? (not sure, that's a long shot)
 * veebers looks
<thomi> I also couldn't see where the python-autopilot package was installed, which would allow us to compare the version numbers
<veebers> thomi: I can see the ppa being added to "phablet-config writable-image" which wasn't happening last time (hence the change to specific revno)
<thomi> veebers: right, I see that as well, but I don't think it's doing anything
<veebers> thomi: I see similar output for phablet-config in the previous run (i.e. the version that worked)
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> the previous version had plars' workaround
<veebers> thomi: this run also has plars' work around, just updated code too. Doesn't searching for "Autopilot Package Version" give you the version?
<veebers> Autopilot Package Version: 1.4+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1
<thomi> veebers: hmmm, ok
<thomi> maybe it is working
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 245 DONE (finished: 20140319-01:10) ===
<robru> woooot
<robru> PUBLISH ALL THE THINGS! ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper, just published mir. next image build will be kicked by cron in about an hour
<ToyKeeper> :)
<robru> sergiusens, still around?
<sergiusens> robru, was closing, anything urgent?
<sergiusens> or that I need to look into?
<robru> sergiusens, oh i was just wondering about silo 10, just happened to notice that the packages are from over a week ago.
<robru> sergiusens, and it's the only silo that has packages older than a day ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, oh, that's waiting for a gallery fix
<sergiusens> robru, don't want to destroy it yet as it takes time to setup
<robru> sergiusens, ok. we're down to 15 silos active, so I guess I don't need to jettison it after all, but I was kind of thinking "I wonder if I can jettison the oldest silo..."
<robru> sergiusens, ok no worries
<sergiusens> and it has the goodies the qa and ci team want
<robru> ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, good night!
<sergiusens> good night!
<sergiusens> well, not night for you just yet :-P
<sergiusens> enjoy
 * ToyKeeper wonders if that image is still happening any-minute-now, or if she should call r245 "it" for today
<robru> ToyKeeper, should be starting within the next half hour as far as I know, but it does take 1hr usually to build them.
<ToyKeeper> I can at least confirm that r245 didn't fix the mir screen update issues.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries, wasn't expected to
<robru> ToyKeeper, 246 is for you. mir is fully published and even the silo is cleaned, there's no way that image 246 can be kicked without it
<ToyKeeper> No worries...  got a meeting now, and I'll check afterward.  :)
<bregma> robru, silo landing-017 tested and ready for you to hit publish
<robru> bregma, thanks, I might wait a couple hours on that. unity and mir in the same image would probably give didrocks a heart attack ;-)
<robru> no wait
<robru> unity7 ;-)
 * robru has phones on the brain
<bregma> it's the good kind
<robru> bregma, ok, publishing
<bregma> sweet, I might get to bed tonight after all
 * bregma needs to adopt better work hygeine
<robru> bregma, don't we all? ;-)
<robru> bregma, ok, you are published.
<robru> bregma, it's only 8PM for me, if you want to get some sleep I can merge & clean later
<bregma> robru, sure, if you're not busy I'd appreciate it
<robru> bregma, no worries
<doanac`> thomi: looking at the job. i see this line: INFO:run-smoke:Running: /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/mako-07/workspace/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label/mako-07/touch/scripts/provision.sh -i touch -p python-autopilot -p autopilot-touch -p libautopilot-qt -p libautopilot-gtk -p python-gi -p ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot -p friends-app-autopilot -p mediaplayer-app-autopilot -p gallery-app-autopilot -p webbrowser-app-autopilot -p camera-app-a
<doanac`> utopilot -p dialer-app-autopilot -p messaging-app-autopilot -p address-book-app-autopilot -p ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot -P ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003
<doanac`> the -P ppa:.... indicates it gets added
<thomi> doanac`: OK, I expected to see the output of add-apt-repository somewhere
<thomi> doanac`: also, didn't it use to show when packages were installed?
<doanac`> thomi: i think that happens in the "phablet-config" command. it probably just swallows that output unless it fails
<thomi> as in, the output of 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> OK
<thomi> would it be difficult to add that?
<doanac`> thomi: probably not. let me take a quick look at phablet-config
<thomi> doanac`: It's not urgent, it looks like it's doing the correct thing, but it'd be nice to see the output of add-apt-repository and apt-get dist-upgrade
<thomi> would make it much easier to confirm that it's working correctly
<doanac`> thomi: i just jumped on the phone and confirmed apt had it configured
<thomi> cool
<doanac`> as per getting the output. i'm sure its easy to patch phablet-tools. to show the output.
<thomi> we ended up comparing the version numbers
<thomi> that would be awesome
<doanac`> thomi: actually its a little annoying fixing it in phablet-tools based on my reading. not hard, but not trivial
<doanac`> it might be easier to dump out that kind of information in that hook you use in your job
<thomi> doanac`: ok, well, it's OK as it is I suppose :)
 * doanac` goes to bed
<bregma> robru, I'm still around so I'm doing my own merge & clean, but thanks for the offer
<robru> bregma, oh ok, cool.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 246 building (started: 20140319-04:10) ===
<robru> ToyKeeper, ^^ seems I mis-judged the time of the build by an hour, I guess some DST has thrown it off or something. Anyway it takes an hour to build so if you're still around an hour from now...
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I don't normally attempt sleep for at least another 4 hours.  :)
<robru> excellent
<rsalveti> no, sorry, my fault
<rsalveti> had to disable cron as we built an image just a few hours ago
<rsalveti> and wanted to make sure my livecdrootfs changes were good for next image
<robru> rsalveti, ahhh, ok
<rsalveti> sorry delaying it for 1 hour
<ToyKeeper> I have *plenty* of other things to work on...  I'm not blocked at all.
<robru> same, no worries
<ToyKeeper> ... like a huge pile of tickets, or adding video encoding to my mirscreencast wrapper, or finishing a little UPay app to help with purchase support.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 246 DONE (finished: 20140319-05:20) ===
<robru> ToyKeeper, ^^^ ;-)
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> nice that "DONE" means "your device will update to it" too immediately
<Wellark> morning!
<ToyKeeper> flashy flashy
<ToyKeeper> didrocks: You're just in time.  Image 246 landed and seems to fix the graphic freezes which plagued r244 and r245.
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: excellent news \o/
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: nothing worrying in the dogfooding side in 246?
<didrocks> cihelp: no mako available though
<ToyKeeper> Not yet, but I just started.
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: great! thanks for the good news in the morning :)
<ToyKeeper> (was waiting all day for a testable image)
<didrocks> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['bzr', 'checkout', '--lightweight', u'lp:ubuntu-calendar-app', '-r', u'201', 'work']' returned non-zero exit status 3
<didrocks> humn, seems bzr didn't like
<didrocks> let me try to restart mako
 * didrocks wonders why some security tests failed
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, that's odd.  My mako seems to have drained its battery even though it was plugged in.
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: are you sure it was charging? Sometimes, the mako software (it's software) to charge can have races
<ToyKeeper> Not sure.  I left it idle for a day or so, and found it so dead it couldn't even display the firmware's charging screen.
<didrocks> yeah, was probably not "plugged" for the firmware's charging process
<ToyKeeper> I've noticed, during use, that it can still decrease the overall charge level even while charging.
<ToyKeeper> ... but then again, this unit was somewhat abused in a past life.  It was jfunk's, and I think he made a habit out of letting the battery drain completely.
<ToyKeeper> Definitely not good for Li-Ion cells.
<didrocks> right
<Mirv> so, what about the test results this time for the newest images?
<Mirv> I've been polling the new url
<Mirv> I'd ping ci_help but I assume there won't be anyone around before the first vanguard wakes up
<Mirv> didrocks: the sdk test should be fixed now btw
<didrocks> Mirv: I've restarted the tests on the newest images
<didrocks> as it was stuck
<didrocks> seeing the sdk test passing, great!
<didrocks> Mirv: the security ones are failing though, mind having a look?
<didrocks> Mirv: and see if anything changed/entered the archive?
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> could i have a silo for line 13?
<dbarth> (we landed silo 6 yesterday)
<dbarth> those are quick bug fixes for the html5 sdk
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, great. aha, looking.
<sil2100> didrocks: do I see correctly on the mir no-screen-refresh bug that it's fixed and released on 246? \o/
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, seems so! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: there is only the unity-mir issue remaining, right?
<dbarth> didrocks: hi, i understand that our unity-chromium-extension got stuck in proposed yesterday
<dbarth> didrocks: do i need to pass a branch for that, or did robru unblock that already?
<Mirv> oh.. so the results are back at the old place
<Mirv> hmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140318.2.changes (#245)
<didrocks> dbarth: I do see it in the release pocket
<didrocks> dbarth: so, all good :)
<sil2100> dbarth: it's in release pocket, so I guess it's ok ;)
<Mirv> so who in addition to jdstrand but perhaps closed to our timezones could understand what's going on in the security tests? a lot failures, but I fail to think of an update that could have caused it
<Mirv> closer
<Mirv> I also checked the tests themselves that they don't seem to have changed
<sil2100> Mirv: did you try running them locally? I usually waited for jdstrand, not sure who else could take a look
<dbarth> didrocks: ah cool;thanks
<dbarth> and thanks for the silo
<sil2100> yw :)
<didrocks> would be nice to do our first investigatoin
<didrocks> as his code didn't change apparently from Mirv's link
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: but on the previous image it was also failing
<sil2100> Ah, no change
<sil2100> Nevermind then
<Mirv> sil2100: trying to...
<seb128> hum, why is landing-007 stating "building" when the ppa is done building since yesterday evening
<seb128> oh, hey there btw ;-)
<mhr3> ehm, why can't i get anything from system-image.ubuntu.com?
<sil2100> Hey
<sil2100> seb128: looking
<seb128> sil2100, hey, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: interesting - it seems citrain did not register any 'build' operation for the current silo, I wonder how the package appeared in the PPA
<sil2100> seb128: not really sure what happened, but I guess we can simply fix it by re-running build - maybe even with watch-only
<didrocks> jenkins went down
<didrocks> tonight
<didrocks> so it can be while this was running
<sil2100> Ah, makes sense
<didrocks> and jenkins forgot about the job once restarted
<didrocks> (but dput could have already been proceeded)
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can you do whatever you think is right to it?
<seb128> e.g trigger a rebuild, or watch only rebuild, or...?
<didrocks> I thought sil2100 was going to relaunch with watch only
<sil2100> Will do that, thought the lander will do it ;) But I will
<Mirv> I can reproduce at least the ./click-apparmor 2 failures
<sil2100> seb128: all is cool now
<seb128> sil2100, well, cjwatson started those build and I'm not sure if he's around yet, so we can as well keep things moving meanwhile
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: if the code doesn't make sense to you, you can probably bisect the component that were upgraded
<sil2100> Mirv: :<
<didrocks> as we know at which image it started from
<Mirv> yes, the list is just quite.. interesting http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140318.2.changes
<Mirv> I wouldn't be surprised to find that downgrading doesn't help, but we'll see
<Mirv> hmm, although I have "start: command not found"
<didrocks> Mirv: but you can reproduce locally, right?
<didrocks> Checking aa-exec-click ... !FAIL!
<didrocks> I would start with that
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, did you push your pictures via mtp ?
<ogra_> (it should run as the phablet user)
<Mirv> didrocks: no, I thought I could since I had the same number of failures. but I had aa-exec-click passing while two "Checking application upstart job":s failing
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: No, I just 'adb push'ed them as a tarball, then unpacked.  What's weird is that the script did a chown phablet.phablet on all the files afterward (and the dir itself ended up with the wrong owner somehow).
<ogra_> aha
<Mirv> I'm seeing now how apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu while preparing to downgrade packages
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, the infrastructure could have changed as well maybe
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, well, for adb thats the right owner since we run it as a root shell by default :)
<ogra_> you need to take extra steps when using is
<ogra_> *it
<ToyKeeper> It wasn't root.root though, and it actually changed back to system.system a few times after I manually chown'd it to phablet.
<ogra_> yes, adb is evil :)
<ogra_> it also removes all executable bits from files (in case you copy some binaries in the future, you need to make them executable again)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, I haven't found that to be the case.
<ogra_> or "official" way of tranferring data is mtp
<ToyKeeper> I routinely 'adb push mirshot.py /home/phablet' and it's still executable afterward.
<ogra_> intresting
<ogra_> i always end up with non executable binaries when i do that
<ToyKeeper> It's root.root, as expected, but it's mode 777.
<ogra_> bug 1204925
<ubot5> bug 1204925 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adb/adbd should not unset executable bits " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204925
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: didrocks: do you know who to go to with Jenkins autobuild issues? I see that MRs from outside of the team are not triggering Jenkins build.
<ogra_> hmm, might only be the case when you pull from the device
<ToyKeeper> What I found particularly odd was that Gallery refused to show anything, even though the dir and all its contents were readable.
<ogra_> bzoltan, see backlog
<ogra_> bzoltan, jenkins outage
<didrocks> bzoltan: it's the CI team
<didrocks> ogra_: he's talking about another jenkins
<ogra_> oh ok
<ogra_> ETOOMANYJENKINS
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> +1 :p
<ogra_> didrocks, bah, still no HO link ... the location hasnt worked either
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, see! :p
<ogra_> i though it was a clever hack :P
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: just a quick update for the meeting - so far no failures in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, even though 118 failures on test infrastructure including right in the beginning. it's still running.
<ToyKeeper> I'm glad to see some libc error code humor.  I have a bad habit of proclaiming "ENOENT!" when I look for something and can't find it.
<ToyKeeper> People get the joke a lot more often if phrased using a different standard though...  "404 pizza not found"
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> sil2100,seb128: right, jenkins was waiting for 007 to build when it crashed
<cjwatson> thanks for poking that
<seb128> cjwatson, yw!
<sil2100> cjwatson: np :)
<cjwatson> publishing that since seb128 tested it last night
<seb128> confirmed, works fine on my n4
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> popey: search on music lens is it crashing for you still?
<popey> "still"?
<popey> implying it always did?
<davmor2> popey: I'm seeing it now but I thought you had seen it before
<popey> nope
<popey> never tried it, ever
<popey> but yes, i get a unity8 crash when searching in the dash
<popey> s/dash/music/
<cking> hey, the desktop boot speed tests seem to be totally bogus because of blocking waits on utah-done.py, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bootspeed-trusty-desktop-amd64-acer-veriton-01/98/artifact/11/bootchart.png  - can somebody fix this?
<jibel> nuclearbob, ^^
<cking> i would have reported this earlier, but the graphs have been broken for *months*
<apw> cking, that looks like something logging in every 5s and consuming like 2-3 seconds of cpu each time, winner
<cking> something very utah and very wrong then
<tsdgeos> guys, who do i have to bribe so we get timestamps in the logs of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1420/consoleFull like the ones at http://build.kde.org/job/kde-runtime_oldstable/7/consoleFull ?
<cking> perhaps I'll file an issue report in asana too
<Mirv> psivaa: sil2100: so just FYI I ran apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu manually on #246 and had 0 failures where as http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/246:20140319.2:20140304/7259/security/ shows 118 failures...
<jibel> tsdgeos, you have to bribe the CI team to install the timestamper plugin in jenkins
<Mirv> Passed:  1381/1381
<tsdgeos> jibel: and who would be in that team?
<psivaa> Mirv: ok, could be something ci specific. i'm going through the logs now there
<jibel> vila, ^^ see tsdgeos request for you
<vila> tsdgeos: rather than adding a plugin (which has issues), can you use annotate_output for that job ?
<tsdgeos> vila: what is annotate_output?
<vila> tsdgeos: sorry, annotate-output: annotate program output with time and stream
<tsdgeos> vila: still no idea of what you're suggesting :) what is "annotate-output"? an option of the job?
<vila> tsdgeos: it's part of the devscripts  package so probably available everywhere you need it
<tsdgeos> vila: ah you mean running my program with annotate-output?
<vila> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> vila: what's the issues the plugin has?
<vila> tsdgeos: not that on in particular, we have issues maintaining plugins with jenkins in general
<vila> s/on/one/
<tsdgeos> ok
<vila> tsdgeos: so we try to limit their use and preferably not add new ones while we try to get rid of them ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, FYI http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/246.changes .... the bot should now set changelog links after the build is done (and announce them here with the "DONE" message) so we dont need to dig through cdimage build ids anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: great!
<cjwatson> OK, so what drugs exactly is qmake on?
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169947029/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-ppc64el.ubuntu-download-manager_0.3%2B14.04.20140317-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> search for arm-linux-gnueabihf, and notice the architecture
<cjwatson> Mirv: ^-
<Mirv> fun fun
<Mirv> I'm sure on non-prescribed ones
<cjwatson> no mention of arm-linux-gnueabihf in the qtbase build log
<Wellark> Multiple images were produced:
<Wellark> #241:
<Wellark> - got the unity8 locking screen/hud removal revert fix in.
<Wellark> what does "hud removal" mean?
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<vila> Saviq: ping, I'm looking at bug #1294233  but it seems I can't reproduce ? O_o
<ubot5> bug 1294233 in Ubuntu CI Services "Unity7 shortcut hint needs to be closed in otto testrunners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294233
<Saviq> Wellark, we're dropping it from the bottom edge, pending design for a new place for it
<Saviq> vila, maybe someone touched the file I mentioned already?
<Wellark> Saviq: is there a bug to track that pending design?
<Saviq> Wellark, not that I know of
<cjwatson> Mirv: oh, sorry, this isn't qmake's fault really, ubuntu-download-manager has a crazy .pri
<vila> Saviq: well, no, I'm supposed to do that ;) So I was wondering if a different fix was applied...
<Wellark> Saviq: well, how do we track it then and get designers to work on it?
<Saviq> Wellark, they are being gotten to work on it without our intervention
<Wellark> Saviq: who is working on that?
<Saviq> Wellark, bearing in mind our limited design resources it's probably on the backlog
<Wellark> Saviq: so no way of invoking the hud anymore and no ETA on when we get it back then
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> well, given the amount of time me, ted, pete and marcus have put into that I find the situation unfortunate
<Saviq> vila, not that I know of, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3533/ is the last unstable job ran
<Saviq> vila, and it still has the overlay on
<vila> Saviq: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3541/
<Wellark> and no bug to track the progress of design
<Wellark> I will file one then.
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, that's at least good news. I was thinking that even with our large CMake usage we probably must have had succeeded qmake builds too.
<Saviq> vila, oh well, yeah, I said on the bug that I can't confirm that's actually affecting the results
<Mirv> hmm, where did sil2100 go
<Saviq> vila, but still needs to go to not mess with the video output
<cjwatson> Mirv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntu-download-manager/trunk/view/head:/common-project-config.pri
<vila> Saviq: oh, "might"
<cjwatson> Mirv: you may be ill now
<Saviq> vila, you need a failing test to get the video :)
<vila> Saviq: ack, so it may not be reproducible and still need to be fixed, ack, too bad it can't be reproduced reliably then :-/
<cjwatson> Mirv: I'm just going to hit it with dh_auto_configure -- LIBDIR=/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH) unless you have a better idea
<vila> Saviq: yeah, got that
<vila> Saviq: just to be sure, the file only has to exist right ? No content is needed correct ?
<Saviq> vila, yeah, just touch it
<Mirv> cjwatson: sounds good enough
<vila> Saviq: fixed, let me know if the issue comes back, since it can be reproduced at will, it's hard to ensure it's really fixed :-/
<Wellark> Saviq: what happened to the zero regression policy?
<Wellark> does not apply to design?
<cjwatson> mandel: do you think we could land https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-libdir/+merge/211699 fairly quickly assuming it passes CI?  it's blocking some other packages in -proposed
<cjwatson> seb128: ^- in case you were wondering why things are still stuck
<ogra_> Wellark, well, even with zero regression you have to make compromises if parts of the system change and others are not ready for that change ... else we would have to block landings forever
<Saviq> vila, will do
<Saviq> Wellark, depends on what you consider a regression
<Saviq> Wellark, getting the most confusing (for users) thing out of the way is probably not one
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: do you mind looking at system settling? It's not the first time we see that
<didrocks> (shorts_app/filemanager)
<ogra_> didrocks, once i got the top logs yep
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> psivaa: Mirv: did you get anywhere with the security tests that we'll be able to hand over jdstrand?
<psivaa> didrocks: still looking.. the unity-scope-loader crash has not occurred with 246 :/
<didrocks> ok, so wrong lead…
<psivaa> didrocks: curious if 'util-linux from 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu16 to 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu17' on image 245 has any connections.. but Mirv dint see the failures in 246
<sil2100> hmm
<Mirv> psivaa: indeed, I was preparing to downgrade it but I was not able to get the failures
<didrocks> psivaa: no, doesn't seems to be linked: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/169934738/util-linux_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu16_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu17.diff.gz
<psivaa> didrocks: Mirv: ok, looks like we need to ping jdstrand for this
<psivaa> i am digging further btw
<didrocks> thanks psivaa
<psivaa> yw :)
<davmor2> morning all
<psivaa> Mirv: btw, curious which user you ran the tests as?
<vila> davmor2: woke up twice today ?
<davmor2> vila: no this is me officially at work so I say morning on the important channels so people know I'm about :)
<vila> davmor2: :)
<mandel> cjwatson, sure, let me take a quick look
<mandel> cjwatson, done
<cjwatson> mandel: oh, in a silo already?
<mandel> cjohnston, oh, not in a silo, but I have a silo for udm and we can ask segio to add it to silo 15
<Mirv> psivaa: as phablet (su - phablet)
<psivaa> Mirv: ok, that's what the tests in ci run as too :/
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: I appreciate that touch fixes are important but desktop work, if you could assign the "desktop only" lines in there rather than skipping over them to assign touch ones that came after that would be nice :-)
 * sil2100 didn't assign any silos right now
<cjwatson> ok, click in silo 8 looks good, publishing
<sil2100> seb128: those two were assigned by Mirv - and besides, we don't assign any more silos right now as we are more or less ful
<sil2100> *full
<seb128> sil2100, shrug, ok, I'm not freeing any of my silo in protestation then :p
<sil2100> No no no ;)
<sil2100> I guess I'll assign one of them at least, since a buffer of 3 seems to be still sane
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I've 2 that are going through publishing
<seb128> so those can come back to the pool soon
<ogra_> and done forget the towel :)
<ogra_> *don't
<seb128> ;-)
<mandel> cjwatson, will try to add it to silo 15, if not, will do a merge with one of the branches in that silo, does that sound good?
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> mandel: I don't think you can mean 15, though, that has gallery-app in it
<mandel> cjwatson, sorry, one off error
<mandel> cjwatson, 14 (i though it was 15)
<mandel> cjwatson, we will at it to that silo, I'm testing it at the moment, so will trigger a rebuild, retest it and land it
<mandel> hopefully in an hour or so we will be done
<cjwatson> cool
<Mirv> sil2100: seb128: hi, I did assign only 1 after freeing 1. I'm sometimes a bit afraid still of assigning silos if I'm not specifically asked, even if it says "Yes" in the ready column, so that's why today I didn't assign silos for the new ones
<Mirv> I didn't assign the last line, but I did snatch one for qtwebkit since it'll take ages to build
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK ;) Better safe than sorry!
<didrocks> well, don't get too much in the habit of getting pinged, it's not scalable
<didrocks> I think we should show that we respond/assign silos when all infos are set
<didrocks> and look at that regularly
<didrocks> I did assign the unity8 one as per #ubuntu-unity as it's a blocker fix
<didrocks> (the volume key)
<seb128> Mirv, k, I can ping more directly if you want ;-)
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<Mirv> seb128: I'll go with Didier's "being responsive" method :)
<Mirv> now we're at 18/20 full again though
<Mirv> three should become available ~soon
<seb128> Mirv, I'm cleaning 011
<sil2100> seb128: \o/
<sil2100> seb128: I'll assign a silo for you then once that's free
<seb128> you can nag Laney about landing001
<Laney> little ol' me
<Laney> waiting for new cmake to check it end to end
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<Mirv> sil2100: it's free now
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! :)
<ogra_> didrocks, so looking at the settle stuff i see two things that show up in nearly every sample ... one is usc and the other is mpdecision ... mpdecision is the android process caring for offlinig/onlining CPU cores and for handling the CPUfreq governor dynamically ... i know that rsalveti is looking into an issue wheer a wakelog is held on the mako ... thats probably related
<popey> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily - stock ticker mobile app is missing for trusty, any idea why?
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, interesting :)
<didrocks> ogra_: is there a bug for it?
<cprov> popey: no, but I can check.
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, but looking at the top logs there isnt really a single process hogging the CPU (its just that the two above constantly consume ~1% together, but that woouldnt really cause the settle test to fail)
<cjwatson> popey: because it was never uploaded there?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=stock-ticker-mobile-app&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<ogra_> didrocks, not sure if there is a bug for it, lets wait for rsalveti
<popey> cjwatson: well, my question is more - why are all the others there and that one isnt
<cjwatson> popey: my question is why this is a Launchpad problem
<popey> dont think i said it was a lp problem
<popey> more of a jenkins one i suspect
<didrocks> ogra_: ok ;)
<cjwatson> ok, I assumed that since you were asking an LP dev :)
<popey> cjwatson: asking the vanguard rather than directly pinging fgin ther as i would normally ☻
<cprov> cjwatson: I am also CI vanguard ...
<cjwatson> oh right
 * cjwatson butts out then
<popey> you butt as always is welcome.
<cjwatson> fnar
<ogra_> didrocks, and i wouldnt blame these two, i just see them iin top frequently ... there are random processes in each sample that consume more at times
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, sounds "good" then :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, i would really like to have some more reliable log that can point to one particular process
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> top is really random :(
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure who wrote that dumb test
<didrocks> oh wait! :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i reallly think 97.5% are to strict ... 95 would be better
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> it's in the "noise" level
<ogra_> well, its also quite wridly disconnected
<ogra_> if you look at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/246:20140319.2:20140304/7259/ubuntu_filemanager_app/922972/
<ogra_> it talks about something like 87%
<ogra_> but the topafter.log doesnt even have such values
<ogra_> topafter jumps between 99 and 75 or some such, being most of the time around 95
 * didrocks wonders if vmstat shouldn't be used rather
<didrocks> IIRC, vmstat uses an integral if you space the measures
<didrocks> so you end up with an average value
<ogra_> i think the actual test itself uses vmstat now
<didrocks> ah, so the only issue would be to "know" which process history-wise took what amount of CPU
<ogra_> right, but when you capture that *during* the test you taint the test result
<ogra_> because your capturing uses resources
<didrocks> well, Schrödinger FTW of course, but we have to find a way in the platform-leve anyway
<didrocks> level*
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure if you noticed, but dialer-app crashed
<didrocks> so yeah, it was *that* run
<ogra_> huh ?
<didrocks> in dialer-app test
<ogra_> it always did that
<ogra_> since months
<didrocks> yeah, but remember the discussion during the meeting?
<didrocks> we didn't get the crash :)
<nuclearbob> cking jibel: I'll take a look at the bootspeed issue.  Would it be better to disable the jobs in the interim, or let them keep running while it's being fixed?
<didrocks> on image -1
<ogra_> right, so we didnt get it one time oout of 50 :P
<ogra_> lucky people we are :P
<cking> nuclearbob, i guess keep them running as we can still see if other parts of the system (e.g.kernel) are regressing
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/238.changes ... that was the last dialer-app change and it didnt fix the crash
<nuclearbob> cking: okay.  I've got an idea for a fix that I can test today, thanks for pointing out the problem
<cking> nuclearbob, thanks for responding to it so quickly, much appreciated
<cprov> popey: I have more info on the missing stock-ticker for trusty.
<popey> super
<cprov> popey: this app job has been triggered manually in the past (by sergiusens), last time it run was 4 months ago.
<popey> cprov: oh, i thought it was all automagical.
<popey> cprov: is that the case for all the core apps? if so, can we auto-magical-ise it?
<sergiusens> popey, what are we talking about?
<popey> sergiusens: stock-ticker-mobile-app in core apps daily ppa missing trusty build
<cprov> popey: yes, me to, but it depends on setting a timer trigger up
<sergiusens> popey, oh, I don't do debs anymore (for apps ;-) )
<sergiusens> as in, I haven't dealt with the infra for that in over a year; that's fginther 's turf
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for #51 pls?
<popey> cprov: can we do a one time trigger and then look at automagic longer term?
<cprov> popey: anyway, could you please file a bug on ubuntu-ci-services-itself requesting the setup for stock-ticker?
<popey> sure
<popey> done, bug 1294640
<ubot5> bug 1294640 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please setup automatic build of stock-ticker-mobile-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294640
<cprov> popey: thanks, I will point fginther to it. How urgent is it for you ?
<popey> cprov: low to medium
<popey> cprov: for now I'll just copy-package from saucy to trusty to test
<cprov> popey: good idea, let me know how it goes.
<sil2100> mhr3: looking!
<sil2100> mhr3: need to check how many free silos we have ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, we'll have to wait, we're currently low on silos
<sil2100> mhr3: but I see one silo is freeing right now, so I should be able to assign you one in some moments
<psivaa> didrocks: still no luck with the security failures. reverting suspicious pkges from (20140318.2) dint solve the issue.
<psivaa> jdstrand: would you mind taking a look at security test failures?
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, can be infra test environment I guess
<psivaa> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119715/ is the kern.log
<psivaa> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119720/ is the auth.log when the tests were running if that helps
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, i can not rule that out.. but this testing does not look too much dependent on the infra but not really sure :)
<didrocks> let's see
<mandel> sergiusens, cjwatson silo 14 looks good after testing updates + click scope and manual downloads via dbus, +1 to land it
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<sergiusens> sil2100, can you push publish on silo 14?
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, looking now
<cjwatson> mandel: great
<cjwatson> sil2100: 8 should be free
<jdstrand> psivaa: ack
<jdstrand> psivaa: where is the test output?
<psivaa> jdstrand: 1 sec pls
<jdstrand> psivaa: I see it
<jdstrand> aa-exec-click is failing
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> psivaa: do you have access to the test environment?
<psivaa> jdstrand: these tests are run from the host via adb
<psivaa> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> psivaa: what is the output of 'ls -la /tmp/.X11-unix' ?
<psivaa> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119855/
<jdstrand> right, that is the problem I think. let me see
<jdstrand> psivaa: why does that file exist btw?
<jdstrand> psivaa: this is on the device with mir, no?
<ogra_> jdstrand, because ofono-phonesim creates it via its deps and it never gets uninstalled once it is not needed anymore
<jdstrand> I see
<psivaa> jdstrand: ahh there was a ofono-phonesim update on that changelist
<ogra_> we have asked for removing it (and its deps) when it is not needed but i think nobody had time yet to add that code
<psivaa> in fact it's ofono and ofono-scripts
<psivaa> jdstrand: do you want me to remove that file, revert ofono and try the tests again?
<ogra_> i.e. ofono-phonesim should only be installed prior dialer-app and messaging-app tests ... and should be purged along with its deps completely once these tests have finished
<jdstrand> psivaa: just remove the file and run the click-apparmor test. it will pass, I'm quite sure
<psivaa> jdstrand: ack, let me try
<ogra_> psivaa, neither ofono nor ofono-scripts will install the X11 virtual frambuffer package ... that comes from ofono-phonesim
<dbarth> sil2100: hey, so i've fixed the MP set on line 11; we're ready for a new landing attempt
<jdstrand> didrocks: fyi, the security test failure is understood. imho it should not block promotion, but it isn't clear where we will fix it
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, no user facing issue?
<jdstrand> no, not at all
<didrocks> jdstrand: can you just log a bug? I'll mention it but in the non blocker list
<jdstrand> it is aa-exec-click doing its job, but thinking X is running
<jdstrand> aa-exec-click isn't used on touch
<ogra_> which is true
<didrocks> interesting ;)
<ogra_> since ofono-phonesim installs xvfb and it is kept during the full test cycle
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks, no backlogging required!
<sil2100> dbarth: so, need a reconfigure?
<ogra_> you could forcefulls apt-get purge xfvb at the start of your test ;)
<ogra_> until we get that properly fixed
<Mirv> dbarth: sil2100: you'll need a new silo, but again only 3 free
<jdstrand> so, as I see it, we can either a) make sure that these packages aren't installed, b) update the click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu tests to pass -x to aa-exec-click or c) come up with another method to see if running under X
<jdstrand> 'c' may not matter if 'a' isn't fixed
<ogra_> a is the proper fix
<ogra_> just needs some free developer time in QA/CI
<ogra_> which we dont seem to have
<sil2100> dbarth: as Mirv said, we'll have to wait a bit
<jdstrand> I think I can do 'b', but add another single test to verify aa-exec-click under X dtrt
<jdstrand> I'll do that. it won't take long at all
<jdstrand> feel free to do 'a' still though. seems it could cause other side-effects
<ogra_> it does
<cjwatson> sil2100: silo 14 doesn't seem to be publishing (per sergiusens half an hour ago)?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'm testing it on my device right now
<sil2100> cjwatson: we are double-testing everything now before publishing
<cjwatson> oh, ok
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, of the file only comes form ofono-phonesim.. still dont know how that comes from image 245 where there is no change to ofono-phonesim
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, waiting; we'll push our other silo inthe meantime
<psivaa> s/of/if
<ogra_> psivaa, probably the test that installs ofono-phonesim did run before security this time
<ogra_> while it doesnt in other runs
<psivaa> ogra_: no, i was testing only the security tests noting else on  fresh install
<ogra_> hmm, then i dont get how you get the /tmp/.X11-unix socket at all
<ogra_> for this to exist there must be an xserver running
<jdstrand> which is quite odd :)
<ogra_> hrm
* retoaded_afk changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -la /tmp/.X11-unix/
<ogra_> total 0
<ogra_> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root  40 Mar 19 12:13 .
<ogra_> drwxrwxrwt 6 root root 300 Mar 19 13:17 ..
<didrocks> kgunn: hey, thanks for the fix, but I notice that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Mir doesn't have manual testing for the regressions you didn't automate, or did you add automated tests for those to not happen again?
<ogra_> where the heck does that come from on a fresh install
<didrocks> kgunn: remember the email + the direct IRC ping :)
<ogra_> didrocks, it might actually be something else than xvfb here ... i see the .X11-unix socket dir on a fresh bootstrap install
<jdstrand> didrocks: fyi, bug #1294667
<ubot5> bug 1294667 in QA Regression Testing "click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu image tests failing with new ofono*" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294667
<didrocks> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> didrocks: this won't be fixed in a package upload, so I'll just ping you when done
<didrocks> jdstrand: fine with me :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: so, I think /tmp/.X11-unix existing is 'normal'. It having files in it is not
<ogra_> jdstrand, why would existing be normal ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: but maybe /tmp/.X11-unix existing at all shouldn't be considered normal
<ogra_> we dont have any X11 stuff by default
<sergiusens> sil2100, your team retest or do you require two people to test?
 * ogra_ purges ofono from his test device
<jdstrand> ogra_: right-- I put in in quotes because it is odd, but I observed this behavior before (in fact, I had to adjust the aa-exec-click check to look in /tmp/.X11-unix if it exists cause it did exist on my device)
<ogra_> i really dont think it is ofono
<ogra_> i definitely have no sockets inside ... but it also shouldnt exist
<sergiusens> ogra_, the latest ofono initializes unintialized vars and adds s/python-dbus/python3-dbus/ for ofono-scripts
<jdstrand> that is what I thought
<jdstrand> but it did
<ogra_> sergiusens, but no dbus-x11
<ogra_> so that dir should still not exist
<jdstrand> it doesn't on my r237 right now, let me check a newer image
<cjwatson> /etc/init.d/x11-common exists
<sergiusens> ogra_, no; unless it's brought in by python3-dbus, but afaik, that dep should of been installed by something else already
<cjwatson> that'll be creating it
<ogra_> ah
<jdstrand> 240 has it
<ogra_> right, even after purgig ofono i have it
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119953/
<cjwatson> so that'll probably take some effort to unwind
<cjwatson> (that's not a very helpful log, I suppose)
<ogra_> yeah, gsd/usd are needed
 * jdstrand is continuing to adjust the security tests to not suffer from the side-effect
<ogra_> i doubt we use xklavier atm
<kgunn> didrocks: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Mir
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's the new qt is my latest bet
<cjwatson> like I say, not a helpful log, please don't get distracted by the details of it
<sergiusens> ogra_, libqt5gui5:armhf depends on libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0) -> libice6:armhf depends on x11-common
<cjwatson> what happens is that apt tries to put other things in place to cope with whatever's torn out by x11-common and then gets horrendously confused
<ogra_> sergiusens, aha
<ogra_> well, i dont think the dir does any harm ... its just ugly
<jdstrand> though, it is more than x11-common. something is starting and putting a socket in there for the test to fail
<ogra_> having an active socket in there is not okk though
<sergiusens> ogra_, to be fair qtgui4 also deps on ice6
<ogra_> and that socket i'm still confident comes from xvfb
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> installing ofono-phonesim and xvfb doesnt get me any socket
<ogra_> could it be that autopilot initializes something that creates it ?
<ogra_> like making use of xinput and thus initilizing parts of X ?
<ogra_> (wildly guessing here indeed)
<jdstrand> maybe doing 'lsof | grep /tmp/.X11-unix/X0' would lead to a clue
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> lsof | grep /tmp/.X11-unix/X99
<rsalveti> morning
<jdstrand> of course, I had psivaa remove the file, so would have to restart the test
<jdstrand> hey rsalveti :)
<sil2100> popey: hmmm, does the terminal app work for you on the latest image?
<psivaa> jdstrand: so, after removing the file, restarting the device creates again. and the tests failing
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: no lockup for you yet?
<davmor2> didrocks: nope
<ogra_> psivaa, so do an lsof
<ogra_> or fuser
<popey> hmm, i have a very long running init process on mine
<didrocks> kgunn: agreed to keep the unity-mir issue "under the radar" for now
<ogra_> to find what process owns it
<popey> sil2100: latest = 246?
<kgunn> didrocks: not "under the radar"...more like we're running the radar, and if we see it, we'll jump on it
<kgunn> just not running radar for it per se :)
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, we agree :)
<davmor2> sil2100: have you done a fresh install?
<popey>    1943 phablet   20   0   30076  25960   1204 R  71.8  1.4 152:19.92 init
<popey>  2637 phablet   20   0  107196  15388   7076 R  56.4  0.8 103:14.92 unity-scop+
<popey> a bit unwell is my phone
<sil2100> popey: yes, 246
<popey> -rw-r----- 1 phablet phablet 1008M Mar 19 14:24 dbus.log
<popey> oof
<ogra_> neat
<davmor2> man nearly a GB of log
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7120047/
<popey> lots of that
<psivaa> ogra_: jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7120043/
<psivaa> lsof
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so it is xvfb
<ogra_> seems installing it is not enough ... something needs to run it :)
<ogra_> popey, now the question is why the heck do we run deed
<ogra_> *dee
<jdstrand> we should see who the parent of pid 2121 is
<ogra_> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/241.changes ... it changed in 241 apparently
<psivaa> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7120071/
<ogra_> that cant be
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> it can ... since your tests are run via adbd
<psivaa> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> so what is 2678 ?
<psivaa> but why from image 245? :)
<psivaa> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7120080/ probably the command itself
<jdstrand> doesn't --ppid=2138 not give us what we want?
<jdstrand> that should list the shildren of 2138, no?
<jdstrand> children
<ogra_> psivaa, ah, right
<jdstrand> but Xvfb is 2138
<ogra_> well, again, we need to get rid of having xvfb installed at all ... except for tests that actually need it
<psivaa> this is rdepends of Xvfb if it helps: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7120085/
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> ofono-phonesim-autostart
<Saviq> retoaded_afk, hey, we're having weird failures in otto: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3548/console
<ogra_> that should only be there when dialer or messaging tests are run
<Saviq> retoaded_afk, looking at the history it happened this morning and is broken since:
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<popey> bah, rebooted phone.. now unity wont start
<ogra_> popey, out of diskspace ?
<popey> maybe
 * popey stabs dbus.log in the face
<popey> with flowers
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> trying to kill it with hayfever ?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: is that a known issue? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-018-1-build/6/console
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, it looks like ofono-phonesim-autostart is getting installed during click-package setup
<seb128> "UnboundLocalError: local variable 'cmd' referenced before assignment"
<ogra_> psivaa, can we move it to the respecting test deps instead ?
<ogra_> *respective
<ogra_> for dialer and messaging
<popey> sil2100: so, in answer to your question, yes, terminal starts fine here.
<didrocks> seb128: hum, no and nothing changed recently
<didrocks> seb128: let me look
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<ogra_> (and have some command that removes it after the tests are run)
<retoaded> Saviq, checking
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, you have a MP withot commit message but with a debian/changelog content I guess!
<seb128> didrocks, I should not have any debian/changelog there... let me check
<seb128> didrocks, oh, you are right
<seb128> the one from the oem team
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~binli/unity-control-center/1291862/+merge/211258
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> seb128: let me fix that :p
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> I wonder why pyflake didn't yell though
<seb128> didrocks, should I set a commit message?
<didrocks> seb128: no, it fallbacks to debcommit in that case
<didrocks> seb128: seems you are the first one to test it though :p
<davmor2> sil2100: did you resolve the terminal app issue?  it looks like the 0 size font issue is still there on  a fresh install
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, well, is it going to take only that 1 changelog entry or append the commit messages from the other ones?
<didrocks> seb128: fix deployed, please retry
<didrocks> seb128: it will run "debcommit"
<didrocks> so that's from that merge
<didrocks> nothing else is generated beforehand
<didrocks> what's*
<seb128> didrocks, retried
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: it didn't want to start here, but I do have some modifications from earlier
<doanac`> didrocks, asac, cjohnston: FYI: the ci dashboard should be back to normal now after the system-image changes.
<cjohnston> thanks doanac`
<doanac`> no more stuff showing up under the "ubuntu" release
<davmor2> sil2100: once I adjust the font size from setting it is fine :)
<didrocks> doanac`: excellent, thanks!
<doanac`> cjohnston was really the one who noticed what was going on. i just did the grunt work
<didrocks> seb128: passed :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw, sorry for the issue :)
<bfiller> sil2100: can we get a silo for line 52 please to fix a browser/qt5.2 related bug?
<sil2100> bfiller: sure, let me look
<davmor2> kgunn: I just gave your manual test coverage a quick once over I don't see device rotation there or is that automated?
<sil2100> bfiller: assigned!
<davmor2> kgunn: other than that looks good :)
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<Laney> Mirv: may I publish qtbase?
 * didrocks goes for a run
<retoaded> Saviq, is the job supposed to be generating a new container for each run or reusing an existing container?
<Laney> Mirv: also, could you commit that to Debian please?
<Saviq> retoaded, I believe a clean one for each run
<kgunn> davmor2: inspired...i added another scenario i do all the time which covers rotation
<kgunn> and copy/paste
<davmor2> kgunn: cool
<retoaded> Saviq, that might explain it then; it looks like it is reusing a container from 20140314
<Saviq> retoaded, well, it might use it, but clean it afterwards?
<Saviq> retoaded, fginther knows details
<Saviq> retoaded, it only broke today, and the failure suggests some script got renamed / removed
<retoaded> Saviq, yes, the stop_running_container script was missing; have put a copy back in place.
<retoaded> Saviq, perhaps the fact the container was not being stopped is causing the issue. Will see after this run.
<Saviq> retoaded, thanks
<davmor2> popey: can you try the following please https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-service/+bug/1294710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294710 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Call log view contact flashes the contact details then goes to the normal list" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: on a call.. will in a bit
<davmor2> popey: ta
<dbarth_> sil2100: i have a build stuck on powerpc for ages: can i get rid of that with a debian/control change?
<dbarth_> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/94/console
<sil2100> dbarth_: no no, you have to wait for the builds to happen now
<sil2100> dbarth_: all architectures are now buildable, so the only thing we can do is wait now sadly
<sil2100> dbarth_: the build should start soon I guess
<dbarth_> ok
<sil2100> dbarth_: you can do testing in the meantime :)
<dbarth_> oh, the ppa is ready?
<dbarth_> checking
<cjwatson> dbarth_: it's building on our fastest builder now, anyway
<cjwatson> (actually maybe it isn't the fastest now that we have those ppc64el beasts, not sure)
<psivaa> doanac`: will there be any fallouts if we run the smoke without packages='ALL' ? looks like each app test installs the deps from testconfig.py anyway
<sil2100> dbarth_: I saw all other archs finished, just powerpc was still pending
<doanac`> psivaa: "packages" is no longer a config option for the job. i killed it yesterday
<doanac`> for that very reason
<dbarth_> ok
<psivaa> doanac`: ohh ok, does it mean that we need to regenerate the jobs?
<doanac`> psivaa: i believe i did regenerate
<psivaa> doanac`: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/configure  does have the PACKAGES option?
<doanac`> psivaa: hmm. let me re-sync in a bit. i'm in a meeting right now.
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/246:20140319.2:20140304/7259/shorts_app/ mpdecision is probably up here because unity8 is consuming 113%
<psivaa> doanac`: ack,
<rsalveti> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/246:20140319.2:20140304/7259/ubuntu_filemanager_app/ here is udev, which is weird
<ogra_> hmm, i didnt see unity8
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats only in the first few samples though, it settled then
<Laney> Mirv: timeout; I'm going to publish
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but it might be the cause
<retoaded> Saviq, the build failed but the stop_running_container script ran which should give a clean container for the next run.
<Saviq> retoaded, great, thanks!
<psivaa> ogra_: so doanac` has in fact made the necessary changes to install the packages only when required, this will fix the security test failures. job regeneration is left now
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> thanks !
<psivaa> to doanac` ^ :)
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for #53 pls?
<jdstrand> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu tests are less brittle now too
<jdstrand> click-apparmor is being work on (adding an extra test)
<sil2100> mhr3: looking! Although we're still low on silos ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: there are some that I published, just still waiting for them to migrate
<sil2100> sergiusens: can you m&c landing-014? Thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, oh come on, two are free :P
<sil2100> mhr3: ;p
<sil2100> mhr3: we have to have at least 3 free silos ;)! That's our internal rule
<mhr3> sil2100, plus the sooner you give it to me, the sooner i give it back :)
<mhr3> sil2100, or give me 005 for #53
<mhr3> sil2100, it won't move until tomorrow
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, I'll do the m&c in the meantime, since I'm longing for some silos right now
<sil2100> mhr3: wait a moment
<sil2100> mhr3: I'm freeing up one silo anyway right now, I'll have something to assign in a few minute
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, ty
<didrocks> bfiller: if you are not available to the landing team meeting, can you please refresh us on bug #1293610 (either now or per email)?
<ubot5> bug 1293610 in messaging-app "flaky test failure since move to Qt5.2 #237 on Mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293610
<didrocks> bfiller: I just noted for the email right now:  -> put under that category as we didn't get it in past 5 images. However, Leo has a pending fix to make the test more reliable.
<didrocks> (that category == non blocking because didn't get for a long time)
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, had to free 005 anyway since -mediascanner scope was allocated there as well
<mhr3> sil2100, right
<davmor2> didrocks: so I've been using 246 on mako/flo/manta it is far more stable \o/  still found a couple of issues obviously though :)
<ogra_> stop finding issues !
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's my job
<davmor2> ogra_: these shouldn't on the whole stop promotion though they are mostly app issues that have possibly been around for a while and just noticed today in exploratory testing :)
<ogra_> whee
<davmor2> ogra_: except for the unity8 crasher when searching if you have music on the device from this morning :)
 * ogra_ doesnt have music from this morning on his device
<ogra_> :P
<bfiller> didrocks: yes there is a pending MR for the fix for that
 * davmor2 passes ogra_ some music from this morning they are a great group you should listen to them more regularly :P
<ogra_> lol
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, so will probably land today?
<didrocks> davmor2: no lock?
<bfiller> didrocks: yes it will
<davmor2> didrocks: nope not on any of the devices
<didrocks> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> boiko: please prepare the landing for the test fix if you haven't already
<boiko> bfiller: I was waiting for elopio to be around to give it a try
<elopio> boiko: I'm here.
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1294710 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1294605 and there are the old favourites like bt headset, wired audio etc all being a bit naff :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294710 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Call log view contact flashes the contact details then goes to the normal list" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294605 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Searching on the music scope is causing unity8 to crash" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> let me compile the app and install it on the phone.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok
<elopio> boiko: how are you doing that? Just sudo make install on the phone?
<boiko> elopio: well, I applied the diff manually on the device for the first tests, and then for the final round of testing I build the armhf package, let me see if I still have it around (I have switched over to test something else, might have lost it)
<didrocks> popey: coming?
<didrocks> robru: coming?
<popey> didrocks: yeah, 1 sec, kids just came home
<didrocks> kgunn: coming?
<elopio> didrocks: do I have to attend that meeting? I noticed I was invited, I'm not sure what is it about or how should I participate.
<boiko> elopio: nope, the packages are gone :/
<nuclearbob> cking: are you still around?
<didrocks> elopio: do you have anything to update on some blocking issues?
<cking> nuclearbob, indeed I am
<elopio> didrocks: I'm focusing on test plans this week, so no.
<didrocks> elopio: ok
<nuclearbob> cking: the new job I'm testing doesn't use utah to do the reboot, it just does a reboot and then sleeps for a while to let bootchart do its thing uninterrupted.  That's making the job run a lot longer, so it may be a while before I have results.  Is there a quick way I can evaluate whether it's addressing the problem other than just checking the final timings, or is that the best way?
<cking> nuclearbob, i'm not sure, I'm not really the owner of the test, I just noticed it wasn't working as expected
<jdstrand> fyi, bug #1294667 fixed for security tests. I guess it was also fixed another way too
<ubot5> bug 1294667 in QA Regression Testing "click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu image tests failing with new ofono*" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294667
<nuclearbob> cking: okay.  How did you identify that utah-done was likely a cause of the issues?  Looking at the bootchart, or something else?
<cking> nuclearbob, I just observed it was in the bootchart, and there were excessive waits caused by it
<cking> just used my very basic boot chart eyeballing techniques
<nuclearbob> cking: okay, cool.  It shouldn't be in there in the new results at all, so I'll check for that when the job is done, and let you know how things are going
<cking> that's great, thanks!
<boiko> bfiller: MR is in the spreadsheet, now let's just wait for silo assignment
<popey> davmor2: can you add a fb account in online accounts on ubuntu phone?
<popey> davmor2: i get a dump of html after clicking "Save browser" when signing into facebook
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-19-170951.png
<davmor2> popey: no it worked for me
<popey> just done it twice
<balloons> plars, didrocks what still fails with sudoku, have a trace?
<didrocks> balloons: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/245:20140318.2:20140304/7250/sudoku_app/919515/
<balloons> ty
 * popey reboots
<popey> davmor2: nope, happens every time
 * popey files a bug
<davmor2> popey: I wonder if it is an issue on fb let me try with another device I setup my account about 30 minute + ago
<popey> do you have your fb account setup to popup when you login from a new machine?
<popey> (I do)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-19-171227.png that dialog
<davmor2> popey: no idea
<popey> no then
<popey> do you see that when you sign in?
<davmor2> popey: no but I do have login approvals on
<davmor2> popey: just logged in no issues
<popey> right, can you enable the setting?
<davmor2> popey: sure if I can find it
<popey> Settings -> Login notifications
<davmor2> popey: so according to facebook security it's all enabled but I don't see that page anywhere
<popey> bug 1294768
<ubot5> bug 1294768 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Can't login to facebook on mako #246" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294768
<popey> davmor2: also, without signing into twitter, do you get this on the online accounts-twitter thing? alan/phablet/device-2014-03-19-173249.png
<davmor2> popey: if I goto accounts and click on twitter I get that yes that is apparently the default twitter sign in page for mobile
<davmor2> popey: it's the same page I get on my s3 under android
<popey> niiiiice
<davmor2> popey: I think the page size is fixed
<davmor2> ish
 * popey files a bug anyway
<davmor2> popey: as for face book I have notification enabled I get them via email however I have logged in with all of these devices before so I don't get the warning now
<popey> try when you next clean flash ☻
<popey> (please)
<davmor2> will do
<popey> ta
<Laney> just freeing silo 001 now, sorry for delay
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<robru> Laney, thanks, no worries
<dbarth_> robru: hi, i need a nudge on silo 6 in which i had to remove a component
<dbarth_> (was blocking kenvandine for his content-hub updates)
<kenvandine> dbarth_, woot :)
<robru> dbarth_, reconfig?
<robru> dbarth_, deleted unity-webapps-qml from the ppa for you
<robru> dbarth_, takes a few minutes to process though
<robru> dbarth_, ok, here's a watch_only build to fix the silo status: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/97/console should work
<sergiusens> robru, can I get a silo for l57/u-d-m ?
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got silo 1
<sergiusens> ty
<dbarth_> robru: thanks
<robru> Saviq, what's the status of silo 7?
<robru> dbarth_, you're welcome
<robru> sergiusens, also welcome
<thomi> doanac: got a second?
<thomi> I'm seeing a traceback in the combine_results script: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/83/label=mako-07/console
<thomi> at the very bottom of that page ^^
<thomi> 'return results[0].attrib.get('classname', '???').split('.')[0]'
<thomi> which obviously won't work - if you get the default value from 'get()', your '.split()[0]' will fail!
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: I don't seem to be able to open the self-service spreadsheet I get a 502 error. Are you seeing the same?
<robru> thomi, checking
<robru> thomi, I'm not getting a 502 but it's not loading
<thomi> :(
<robru> thomi, oh, nope, it just loaded _really_ slowly
<thomi> my autopilot release is finally tested, and I can't update the spreadsheet... that's like... running  a marathon but not being able to find the finish line!
 * thomi spams the reload button
<robru> thomi, it's ok, because jenkins is still accessible for publishing, but it's even more  ok than that because I'm not going to publish it right now anyway ;-)
<thomi> woooo!
<thomi> We got *zero* failures on our test run, which, last I looked was better than the dashboard results
<robru> thomi, waiting for a couple critical fixes to land, then kick an image, then hopefully promote an image, then we can break everything with a big autopilot landing ;-)
<thomi> I think the new upstart app launch support will make things more stable
<robru> hmmm, spreadsheet is quite unresponsive.
<thomi> robru: it works for me now too
<thomi> probably the NSA splicing some wires somewhere...
<robru> totally
<thomi> well, now I can prepare for the next autopilot landing :)
<robru> thomi, yeah it might be a while. I haven't heard anything from any of my high-priority landings...
<boiko> robru: landing-009 tests passed, ready to land
<robru> boiko, is this one filled exclusively with important bugfixes and no regressions?
<boiko> robru: nope, new features there
<robru> boiko, ok, that'll have to wait for the next image then.
<boiko> robru: for bugfixing I need a silo for line 54 :D
<robru> boiko, that I can do
<boiko> robru: great! thanks!
<robru> boiko, ugh, except it conflicts with silo 9 :-/
<robru> boiko, how critical are those bugfixes? I can force-assign a silo for it, but then it will invalidate the testing you did in silo 9 (eg you will have to rebuild & retest messaging-app in silo 9 later)
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<robru> tvoss, i doubt sil2100 is still around, can I help?
<boiko> robru: well, there was this one autopilot test that failed last friday and elopio tried a workaround which didn't work. but now the test is passing by pure luck, so I wrote a definitive fix for it
<boiko> robru: but it is only fixing the test, not fixing the app itself
<boiko> robru: so I would say it is not critical
<robru> boiko, is this failure one of the ones that didrocks is considering as blocking image promotion?
<boiko> robru: yes, it is
<robru> crap
<elopio> boiko, robru: it's on the section: " ** Non blocking new issues since last promoted image (doesn't impact user experience or really rare bug) **"
<robru> elopio, oh ok great
<robru> that answers that
<robru> boiko, so we'll just wait on that landing. after the next image gets kicked we can publish silo 9 then assign a new silo for this
<robru> bfiller, Saviq: any word on those critical fixes I'm waiting for? can i help test anything?
<dbarth_> robru: silo 6 is good to go (testing done)
<robru> dbarth_, thanks
<dbarth_> you can publish and land / merge later today
<robru> dbarth_, whats the story with silo 6? are those fixes critical? how likely is a regression?
<boiko> elopio: where is that from? I looked at the email didrocks sent yesterday and there it is under the blocking issues
<dbarth_> html5 sdk bug fixes; so nothing critical
<elopio> boiko: he sent it two hours ago
<boiko> elopio: ah ok
<elopio> Landing team meeting 19.03.14
<dbarth_> i've tested with the sample apps and tutorial apps on phone & desktop
<robru> dbarth_, ok i can do that later on today then
<dbarth_> cool
<boiko> elopio: yep, just saw that
<boiko> robru: so, it is fine, I can wait until the next image gets kicked
<robru> boiko, ok. I don't have an estimate on the timeline, it might be several hours...
<boiko> robru: ouch, really?
<robru> popey, kgunn any word on those fixes?
<popey> which fixes?
<robru> popey, the calendar-app ones
 * popey points robru at balloons 
<robru> boiko, yeah, I was told to highly prioritise a couple fixes this morning, and I haven't heard anything about their status so far yet today.
<robru> balloons, any word on that calendar-app fix?
<balloons> I accepted chris's suggested fix, but it doesn't merge due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1294181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294181 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests crashing in switch_to_tab helper" [Undecided,New]
<robru> balloons, uhhh, so... can I expect that to land in the next 6 hours?
<boiko> robru: that's not good, but anyway, if there is nothing you can do I will just wait
<robru> balloons, or is it blocked?
<balloons> not quite..
<balloons> all landing for calendar is blocked on that
<robru> boiko, yeah, we are really close to an image promotion, don't want to risk it with any non-critical fixes
<robru> balloons, what needs to be done to fix it? i don't really understand the bug. I've got some time to help if there's anything I can do
<boiko> robru: ok
<kgunn> robru: dont know much about calendar app...i was keeping an eye on line 50
<kgunn> but it seems it says error! in the cell concerning silo/build state
<robru> kgunn, sorry I pinged you about unity8/mir fixes. silo 7
<balloons> robru, at this point chasing down omer's suggestion might be a good one. What is known is that it only affects weather, the toolkit helpers seem fine, and my guess it it's something in the qml implementation
<balloons> *calendar, not weather hah
<robru> kgunn, yeah the spreadsheet is a bit sloppy. looking at the backend the status is built, so please test the silo
<robru> kgunn, are you blocked or can you move forward?
<kenvandine> bfiller, is gallery-app the last of the packages blocking getting the content-hub silo?
<bfiller> kenvandine: havne't checked as still working on gallery to get that unblocked. that should happen today
<kenvandine> ok, great
<kenvandine> i think that's the only one left
<kenvandine> bfiller, have you figured out why CI isn't running for the peer_picker_ui branch?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I was told because it's marked as depends on another branch
<robru> ok, I gotta break for lunch.
<kenvandine> bfiller, all but one of my branches have a prereq
<kenvandine> and they all ran CI
<bfiller> kenvandine: I don't know then, sergiusens who can help get CI to run on this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/peer_picker_ui/+merge/211092
<bfiller> does michael-sheldon need ot be added to whitelist somehwere?
<bfiller> fginther: ^^^^
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah, I asked cjohnston iirc, but fginther knows where this is
<cjohnston> bfiller: he's included
<sergiusens> bfiller, he said the prereq needed to merge first; but if that's the case; it's new
<cjohnston> sergiusens: aiui its been that way forever
<bfiller> cjohnston: not according to kenvandine, ken do you have examples of MR's that have prereq's that run through CI?
<sergiusens> cjohnston, no it hasn't; I was there when this was implemented with mmrazik
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/peer_details/+merge/210008
<cjohnston> Don't know then. All I know is what I was told by fginther
<sergiusens> bfiller, cjohnston if jenkins-launchpad-plugin is still being used, you need to add the user in allowed_users http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/trunk/view/head:/jlp.config
<sergiusens> on the server
<cjohnston> sergiusens: fginther said that every time the main job runs, the whitelist is updated
<sergiusens> bfiller, the other option you have is to manually trigger the job from jenkins
<bfiller> cjohnston: can you please get this resolved ASAP and at least manaully trigger this job?
<sergiusens> bfiller, I triggered it manually
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<cjohnston> bfiller: I'd suggest an email to the CI team ML as fginther is quite busy this week
<bfiller> robru: getting this error on reconfiguration, can you help? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-0-reconfigure/4/console
<Saviq> robru, it's ready to test, I just wanted to do another quick round of testing after an added commit
<bfiller> robru: I added thumbnailer and it wasn't in there before
<seb128> yeah, #errors# went away, workling list is back
<seb128> working
<robru> bfiller, yeah, in that case when you want to add a component you need us to reconfig it. the reconfig option for you is only for changing MPs when the projects stay the same
<robru> bfiller, on it
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<sergiusens> bfiller, cjohnston fginther "DEBUG: User "michael-sheldon" not allowed to trigger jobs"
<sergiusens> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/trigger-ci-on-stacks/14646/consoleFull
<sergiusens> there you go
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome. please rebuild.
<fginther> bfiller, sergiusens, cjohnston, I've updated the whitelist for michael-sheldon
<bfiller> fginther: thank you
<bfiller> robru: silo-008 ready to be published
<robru> bfiller, with critical fixes only? ;-)
<bfiller> robru: well, it's a qt5.2 crasher
<bfiller> but not on anyone's radar (yet anyway)
<robru> bfiller, excellent, I can justify publishing that ;-)
<Saviq> robru, kgunn, +1 on silo 7
<robru> Saviq, thank you!
<kgunn> cool
<doanac> thomi: sorry. was at an appointment. can you open a bug for that please?
<thomi> doanac:  sure - against what project?
<doanac> ubuntu-ci-services should work
<thomi> ok
<thomi> doanac: not sure I got it on the correct project, but you can always reassign as you see fit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1294859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294859 in Ubuntu CI Services "combine_results script crashes with IndexError" [Undecided,New]
<doanac> thomi: that works. thanks!
<thomi> nw
<doanac> i'll try and fix that this evening
<cjwatson> do we have any chance of getting line 18 (upstart-app-launch -> libclick) landed at any point?  I guess it collides with thomi's autopilot bits in silo 3; clipping 1.4 seconds off every click app startup would be *really* nice though
<thomi> :(
<thomi> what's the test plan for that cjwatson?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/upstart-app-launch should be fine
<thomi> so, the test plan for autopilot takes ~ 4 hours to run. I realise there's more to it than this, but if we're going to invalidate one or the other silos, I'd rather it was the one with the smaller test plan
<cjwatson> 'k, well, mine isn't in a silo yet
<cjwatson> if you're actually genuinely close to landing yours, fine - I just didn't want mine to be open-ended
<thomi> cjwatson: mine's ready now
<cjwatson> because, you know, would be nice for the weeks of work on libclick to actually start paying off in terms of performance
<thomi> just waiting for the landing team to ... do whatever it is they do to land stuff.
<thomi> cjwatson: I know how you feel
<thomi> robru: you mentioned you wanted a new image before landing the AP silo. Any idea when that'll happen?
<cjwatson> I think I misunderstood robru's comment above about promoting an image before an ap release, or maybe not
<cjwatson> if we want to promote an image first, then that's still kind of open-ended
<robru> thomi, tough to say. one of the things I wanted in this image isn't coming, so I have to make a hard decision now. however unity8 is already in proposed so I guess I'll just kick an image after that and then open the door for landings.
<thomi> I'll be dissapointed if they want to promote an image first, I figured they just wanted to spin a new one up
<thomi> right
<thomi> robru: so, just to be clear, you're not saying that a new image has to be promoted first, just a new image run done?
<robru> thomi, cjwatson: well the word from didrocks this morning was that we only had 2 blockers to promote, and both fixes were supposed to be forthcoming, but so far I only got one and the other is blocked, so I'm not sure now: should I block everything on this, or should I move ahead with risky landings and perhaps make us farther away from a promotable image
<robru> thomi, yeah, I think that's the decision I'm making right now
<cjwatson> robru: mm, above my pay grade :)
<robru> cjwatson, yeah me too
<cjwatson> that's bug 1293489 and bug 1293478?
<ubot5> bug 1293489 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Multiple test failures since move to Qt5.2 #238 on Mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293489
<ubot5> bug 1293478 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume buttons no longer function correctly since #238 mako/flo/manta" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293478
<thomi> robru: so, my AP test run, which is identical to the smoke test run got 0 failures
<robru> cjwatson, yep, from didier's landing email
<thomi> So I guess I was lucky
<cjwatson> haha, oh dear, I'm glad I looked, my hack for the indicator-network -> unity8 dep is confusing proposed-migration
<robru> thomi, ok I'm glad to hear that. I'll publish it after the next image kick, which will probably be within 2 hours (depends on unity8 getting through proposed + image kick takes 1hr itself)
<cjwatson> let me unconfuse that or it'll never get there
<thomi> robru: thanks - let me know if you need anything from our end
<robru> thomi, should be good but i'll ping you if i need anything thanks
<cjwatson> there we go, fixed.  it didn't actually delay anything since there was a unity-scope-click autopkgtest to run anyway
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, I'm just waiting on that
<cjwatson> update_excuses is a bit hard to read right now with the giant pile of KDE stuff
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox, rsalveti: is anybody around to kick an image build in an hour or so? once unity8 lands in archive
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<robru> rsalveti, great, I'm watching it, will ping you when it's time
<robru> thanks
<rsalveti> great
<robru> rsalveti, ok, please kick an image build
<rsalveti> robru: alright
<robru> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> bot should announce it in a few minutes
<rsalveti> bot is actually off :-(
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<rsalveti> === IMAGE 247 building ===
<robru> rsalveti, ah, thanks.
<robru> thomi, hmmmm, actually I just saw didier's note in the spreadsheet, (even marked in red) he is really insistent on not publishing your silo until after we get a promoted image. sorry for the confusion, it's out of my hands
<thomi> robru: so, we have another landing for AP getting queued up, Any idea how long this will delay us?
<robru> thomi, at least a day.
<thomi> well... that sucks :(
<robru> thomi, yeah I'm sorry. I thought I was going to just be extra-careful testing today's landings, but your specifically is singled out for waiting
<thomi> robru: ahh well, I guess I should have expected that.
<robru> thomi, yeah, we are only one blocker away from a promotable image, too close to risk anything
<thomi> I realise it's not your fault. It's extremely demotivating to always get landing delays, that's all
<robru> thomi, yeah, i understand, sorry
<thomi> no worries. veebers - that will delay the release you're working on ^^
<veebers> thomi: aye, well at least we'll have the MRs ready and raring to go
<thomi> veebers: I think the best option is to do all we can to make sure that release +1 is ready to go, but don't ask for a new silo.
<veebers> aye, that's the plan.
<thomi> veebers: hopefully we don't need to re-run the testing run after the new image
<veebers> thomi: oh, good point :-\
<veebers> I think I need another coffee
<ogra_> rsalveti, eeek, sorry, forgot the reconnect
<ogra_> (it will announce the 247 start again, ignore that
<ogra_> )
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 247 building (started: 20140319-22:38) ===
<robru> yay!
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, i need to add some watcher for the reconnect ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 247 DONE (finished: 20140319-23:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/247.changes ===
<robru> wahooooo!
<robru> wow that's a bigger changelog than i thought
<rsalveti> qtbase
<robru> rsalveti, any idea if those qt changes can fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1294181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294181 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests crashing in switch_to_tab helper" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> robru: no, latest qtbase changes were all packaging ones
<robru> great
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.  Video thumbnails aren't working in r247.
<robru> ToyKeeper, seems fine to me. where's the problem?
<ToyKeeper> This was fresh after flashing though; I don't think unity even had a chance to finish coming up before my script had the files copied.
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh what kind of videos? local files?
<ToyKeeper> Local files, the same ones as used in the MWC demo.
<ToyKeeper> The icons were just a film strip with a > symbol.
<rsalveti> yeah, just try to reboot to see
<ToyKeeper> Already doing so.
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh, thumbnailer's not in this image
<ToyKeeper> Nope, didn't help.
<ToyKeeper> Huh, it successfully received a test message during first boot, before Unity started.
<ToyKeeper> s/test/text/
<ToyKeeper> That was random.  Good to know the sounds still work even when Unity isn't running.
<robru> ToyKeeper, are you able to enable silo 15 and check if it fixes the thumbnail bug? if so I'll publish that one. but I'm trying really hard to avoid regressing right now
<ToyKeeper> Perhaps, but I've got to go in a few.  (back later)
<robru> ToyKeeper, hmmm, actually i just copied a local file and i got a thumbnail for it. mp4 format. maybe the bug only exists for certain video format?
<ToyKeeper> apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015  ?
<robru> ToyKeeper, looks right, then just dist-upgrade
<ToyKeeper> It always takes forever to update the deb-src repos.  :(
<robru> yep
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-20
<ToyKeeper> robru: Confirmed, simply rebooting didn't help, but silo 15 fixed the thumbnail issue.  (libthumbnailer0_1.0+14.04.20140319-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb)
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh excellent
<robru> ToyKeeper, can you dogfood a little bit more with silo 15 to make sure it doesn't break anything?
<robru> i'm testing a different silo right now
<ToyKeeper> Yes, but it probably won't be until a bit later.
<robru> oh ok
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, my time zone bug seems to be back.
<ToyKeeper> (basically, Denver is not UTC+1: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet-tz-denver-wrong.png )
<ToyKeeper> ... will continue when I get back later, though.
<robru> alright, I'm heading out for dinner, will check in after a few hours
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 248 building (started: 20140320-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 248 DONE (finished: 20140320-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/248.changes ===
<Mirv> Laney: thank you for publishing qtbase, you were the lander after all. I have a note of proposing that to upstream.
<Mirv> I mean, Debian
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! are you looking at the calendar-app thread on the phone ML? Seems as it's Qt related, you would be the best to understand it
<Mirv> didrocks: yes I've been looking. maybe sdk team can also help.
<didrocks> Mirv: that would be sweet!
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 64
<Mirv> thostr_: sure, just a minute
<Mirv> thostr_: actually not, it's already on line 15
<Mirv> the question is whether to release it since it claims to be tested, or how risky it is now that we're almost having a promoted image
<sil2100> Indeed
<Mirv> and did the build actually include the exif branch, hmm
<Mirv> yes, yes it did
<thostr_> so, what about then adding the fix to line 15
<thostr_> and rebuilding it
<thostr_> then we can still decided whether to land or not
<Mirv> thostr_: it is already there, I just checked  that it was included during the build: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-1-build/20/consoleFull
<Mirv> the same branch
<thostr_> Mirv: ah, ok. then we're good for now
<Mirv> sil2100: would you have time to double test gallery-app? I'm trying to debug the calendar app problems at the moment on my device.
<sil2100> thostr_, Mirv: the changes look pretty safe, but I would only land it if someone from our team could double-test it
<sil2100> Mirv: sure
<sil2100> Mirv: you're reading my mind!
<Mirv> thanks :)
<sil2100> Let me just re-flash
<Mirv> a crasher fix is a crasher fix after all (thumbnailer)
<didrocks> thostr_: can you cleanup the req you have from line 6 to line 10? seems some can be removed
<sil2100> thostr_: hmmm, regarding landing 10...
<thostr_> didrocks: still applicable... some where blocked or waiting on other fixes
<sil2100> thostr_: landing line 10 I mean
<thostr_> didrocks: i have been the bottle neck as well...
<didrocks> thostr_: most of them are ready: no though?
<didrocks> thostr_: see the comment on line 9 as well
<didrocks> it's already merged?
<sil2100> thostr_: the FFe bug you mentioned is not the curent one - that one is from 13.10
<sil2100> thostr_: url-dispatcher is not in the FFe list from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1282590
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282590 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ is the old FFe still valid? The one from last cycle that Steve filled in?
<sil2100> didrocks: or should we only look at the trusty one now?
<thostr_> didrocks: sil2100: I'll recheck all my landing requests today... need to wait for some for ted/charles though
<didrocks> thostr_: ok, please do :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, its not
<didrocks> sil2100: so yeah, we need a new one for trusty
<sil2100> thostr_: ok :)
<Mirv> the calendar-app issue looks complex. I can confirm reverting the last commit fixes the crasher on x86, which was mentioned to be blocking a fix for the autopilot test. I pinged tsd_geos so that he could look at my local backtrace bug #1294995
<ubot5> bug 1294995 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in value() when running calendar-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294995
<Mirv> then regarding the flaky test, it hasn't flaked during the last five images at all it seems
<Mirv> and I remember I didn't get the failure on my tests either
<didrocks> Mirv: I think we may want to follow reverting both?
<sil2100> Mirv: regarding that landing 15 - I'm starting to test it right now, but I see some of the MRs there are not approved or reviewed even
<sil2100> I would say we wait for Bill to appear with landing this one
<Mirv> didrocks: which both? so https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/revert-212/+merge/211813 seems to fix the x86 crasher balloons mentions to be a blocker for landing fixes for the AP problems in bug #1293489
<ubot5> bug 1293489 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Multiple test failures since move to Qt5.2 #238 on Mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293489
<sil2100> I'm not confident in releasing something from merges that don't have a visible review on them, it's state is a bit 'unknown' right now
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, even though it's mentioned to be tested the branches should be top-approved
<didrocks> Mirv: there is as well that one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/standalone-ap-for-1293489/+merge/211854
<didrocks> to fix the real AP test issue
<Mirv> didrocks: oh, ok, you just said "reverting both" but that other one is refactoring
<Mirv> but yes, approving both of them. I should test the autopilot on desktop more with/without branches.
<didrocks> Mirv: ah sorry, yeah, needing both branches :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, the flaky messaging-app test fix that boiko did - there is a landing for that but I cannot assign a silo for it as messaging-app is already part of landing-009, which is 'Testing pass' but seems a little bit risky for me
<didrocks> sil2100: please override, add a commit to the other one with the rationale and set testing to no
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<seb128> sil2100, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/19/%23ubuntu-release.html#t20:41
<seb128> sil2100, that's where the url-dispatcher ffe got discussed (you are being overzealous on that one it seems ;-)
 * didrocks prefers overzealous than having something to be reproached for :)
<seb128> I can see that
<sil2100> seb128: well, I just checked the FFe bug back then and didn't see it ;) Just doing my duties!
<seb128> sil2100, I had the link to the bug in the comment, it just happens that they are 2 bugs for touch ffe now?
<seb128> if that one is invalid/from last cycle we should maybe fix released it?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, one is for last cycle, one is for this cycle
<seb128> we should close the old one then
<sil2100> seb128: probably, I already once made the mistake on looking at the wrong one...
<seb128> to avoid those confusions
<didrocks> seb128: I'm unsure from the discussion it came to a resolution though
<didrocks> (seeing your IRC link)
<didrocks> and yeah, they are not leftover, they were in last cycle one because those weren't in the desktop seed, and they are now
<seb128> didrocks, I'm based on "slangasek	so if we're sure that lib isn't used except on touch, then yeah, that all sounds reasonable"
<seb128> we don't use url-dispatcher in the indicator to run stuff on desktop
<seb128> so I think virtually that's not being used
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just looking at what's pulling it in, one sec
<seb128> but if you guys want a formal confirmation we need to go back to slangasek
<didrocks> so, the indicators
<seb128> didrocks, indicators to call settings mostly I think
<didrocks> pulling liburl-dispatcher1
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> right
<didrocks> I think if there is no ABI breakage and based to yesterday discussion, that we can +1
<didrocks> sil2100: wdyt?
<Mirv> didrocks: correction. the revert-212 branch includes the other branch, the other branch alone just isn't enough
<didrocks> on*
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, it's a prereq?
<sil2100> didrocks: sounds good to me I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it's included, the other one is just the "other fixes" but not the revert which is needed to fix the crash
<Mirv> then, to fix the actual AP bug two more branches from bug #1293489 are needed
<ubot5> bug 1293489 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Multiple test failures since move to Qt5.2 #238 on Mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293489
<seb128> didrocks,  do you have a "<n> free silo" counter somewhere? looks like it would be useful ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: for people with the right commit access level, it's possible, but yeah, can do that
<didrocks> seb128: I'm working on making reconfigure/assignement easier first
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, seems we need to test this whole bundle
<seb128> didrocks, ok, that would be nice (I keep wondering if stuff are waiting because there are no silo left :p)
<sil2100> seb128: I'll be assigning silos in a moment ;)
<sil2100> Was busy testing
<seb128> sil2100, no hurry, it's just that the topic came back a few days this week
<sil2100> seb128: well, in overall we're a bit 'stuffed' with things which we either don't want to land before promoting an image or need to test manually and/or need comment from the authors
<sil2100> So things tend to stretch a bit longer, I hope we'll get a promotable image soon...
<seb128> sil2100, well, Mirv assigned me silos for my desktop specific entries so I'm happy enough
<seb128> it feels like l32&33 should be fine as well
<seb128> one touch the wizard in settings, which is not used
<seb128> the other one is in a test tool
<sil2100> All seem safe
<didrocks> seb128: G1
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> so we are on top of the normal assignment atm
<sil2100> seb128: ok, one more silo assigned - but the rest needs to stay free for emergency needs ;)
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> sil2100, right, thanks
<sil2100> I'll test some ready safe-landings in the meantime
<sil2100> yw
<mhr3> sil2100, publish 28 pls?
<sil2100> mhr3: one moment, resolving that one, some doubts
<sil2100> (and meeting)
<didrocks> Mirv: coming?
<Mirv> I needed to juggle between laptops a bit
<ogra_> psivaa, doanac seems to only have the phonesim install/remove code to the dialer-app test, but not to the messaging-app one, could we get it there too ? (messaging-app fails with "no phonesim found" on both tablets ... it works on N4 because there is a physical SIM apparently)
<ogra_> *have added
<ogra_> (that will get us 16 failures less per tablet :) )
<psivaa> ogra_: 'messaging-app-autopilot' does not look to have it as a dep.. but i'll take a look at this deeper. thanks for looking at it
<ogra_> psivaa, no, thanks to you :)
<sil2100> mhr3: testing the landing and publishing - just tell me sincerely: how 'risky' you thing those changes are? ;)
<sil2100> *think
<mhr3> sil2100, very low, plus no effect without new-scopes
<sil2100> mhr3: I love landings like that, thank you for that!
<sil2100> mhr3: anyway, expect it being published in the nearest minutes, just want to run unity8 tests till the end as a quick double-check
<mhr3> it really can't affect that, it's all new-scopes only
<popey> hmm, phone is plugged into usb, does that prevent deep sleep?
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
 * popey starts the song again
<popey> getting sick of this song now ㋛
<ogra_> i think adbd keeps a wakelog in the kernel
<popey> ok
 * popey unplugs
<didrocks> ogra_: wakelock, you meant? (you keep sayig wakelog, so maybe I missed something? :p)
<didrocks> saying*
<ogra_> err, not really awake locked here :P
<ogra_> (indeed i meant wakelock ;) )
<sergiusens> didrocks, hey, fyi; last night it seems cjwatson gave me the hint that components landing only for ubuntu touch are covered by the spirit of the original bug/FFe ... the only thing I forgot to ask yesterday was if we should add a comment or edit the description of such bug
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, I think the description was clear it was about that, (and that's why there is the exact list). It's telling:
<didrocks> I would like to request a blanket FFe wrt Ubuntu Touch, for those packages that are part of Ubuntu Touch but not part of Ubuntu Desktop
<sergiusens> didrocks, oh, I'm not talking about the current list; but about additions to that list
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, it needs to be acked first, so I guess on comment
<didrocks> sergiusens: and then, we add it to the description
<didrocks> sergiusens: maybe in a subsection, mentioning that they are in other seeds, but won't have any backward incompatible breakage/not used really on the desktop
<didrocks> to make the separation clear
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, my case is for totally new components like media-hub and push-notifications
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh sure, I guess once it's recorded in the comment that the RT +1 on it, feel free to append at the bottom of the description
<sergiusens> ok, good that we have a process; fwiw media-hub was separately logged and approved already :-P
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah great, so if you want to add to the list, please do (and reference the other bug in a comment)
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/46/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.4.0+14.04.20140320-0ubuntu1.diff <- looks sane
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I think it's appropriate to ask, just saying that from the point of view of the release team it probably means we normally don't need to think *too* hard
<sergiusens> sounds good, thanks
<sil2100> dbarth_: hi, wanted to ask some questions regarding landing line 12
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I freed some silos, you are back to 4 ;-)
<dbarth_> sil2100: go ahead
<dbarth_> sil2100: it's good to go; i was just checking and sounds like robru didn't land it
<dbarth_> sil2100: tests pass, we verified that with alex_abreu yesterday; can you press publish?
<dbarth_> sil2100: then i can merge and clean that silo
<sergiusens> Mirv, can you look at silo 1? it should be low risk fwiw; but land after promoting if you want
<sil2100> dbarth_: I just wanted to double check if all is ok from the phone side, but it seems ok
<sil2100> dbarth_: how would you assess the risk factor of this landing?
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! I noticed already earlier, that's why I assigned an additional silo for you ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<dbarth_> sil2100: limited, it changes JS code used by the html5 stack; only html5 app developers would be affected if there is a regression we haven't seen
<davmor2> popey: didrocks: Stairway to heaven 8:02 played from start to finish no issues
<popey> davmor2: while plugged in or not?
<davmor2> popey: not I was downstairs
<popey> hm, okay
<popey> how odd
<sil2100> dbarth_: publishing!
<davmor2> didrocks: also I've replied to the phone list
<dbarth_> sil2100: ok
<davmor2> morning all
<Mirv> sergiusens: you're correct that it looks safe since it only adds a plugin not touching other things. that said, it wouldn't hurt to have the promotion happening either
<Mirv> sergiusens: the docs branch is not top-approved
<sergiusens> Mirv, right; the top approving is really necessary these days?
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> sergiusens: I don't know, asking from the more experienced train mover :)
<davmor2> popey: just played it again to prove it wasn't a fluke still not plugged in
<sil2100> sergiusens, Mirv: it's nice to have, but it's not necessary - as long as we see there is someone from upstream doing any approval for the newest and latest of the commit
<sil2100> *commits
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, so some approval is enough. ok.
<Mirv> sil2100: would you mind looking too if https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-qml-plugin/+merge/209573 seems safe to you? it only adds stuff so that's why it'd seem to me it's safe to publish.
<sil2100> Mirv: u-d-m! Oh noes! Let me check
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I've some memories of u-d-m breaking earlier, that's why it feels like it's useful to be extra sure :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I think you're right - it seems really nice and safe, only adding the plugin - is it tested in a silo already? :)
<sergiusens> Mirv, fwiw; we landed u-d-m 2 times this week already
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, it's tested. there's another MP that claims to be docs only but I see slight weird differences there otherwise too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/documentation/+merge/209664
<Mirv> sergiusens: why there's a registerMetaType() function removed in the docs commit?
<mandel> Mirv, let me double check, but it is mainly docs and I did the test plans for udm, click scope and system image updates
<Mirv> and there are consts added, and &:s moved around
<Mirv> mandel: ok, just pointing out since it claims to be about documentation but has some other slight changes
<mandel> Mirv, the function call was removed because it was never used and makes no sense
<mandel> Mirv, const were added but are just for internal objects in the priv lib
<mandel> Mirv, I can link bugs about that to document it, no problem
<Mirv> mandel: it'd be enough if the MP commit / description would state that some function and some constructors were removed and consts:s added, in addition to docs changes
<Mirv> well and of course if there are already bugs open, those are welcome too to be linked
<mandel> Mirv, there are no bugs added, no, but I'll update the commit msg, does that sound good?
<Mirv> s/constructors/destructors/
<Mirv> mandel: sounds good
<Mirv> other than the group_download_struct.cpp changes it's quite clear
<popey> davmor2: bug 1295086  if you can reproduce pls..
<ubot5> bug 1295086 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Content doesn't refresh when viewed in desktop file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295086
<popey> seen it for ages, only just got round to filing it
<mandel> Mirv, MR updated
<Mirv> mandel: thanks
<mandel> Mirv, no proble, sorry for that I did it without thinking it was very important :-/
<Mirv> didrocks: I'd need packaging ack for http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.3+14.04.20140319.1-0ubuntu1.diff - seems good, unless all plugins are wanted to be forced to be of the form qtdeclarative5-[packagename][version]. I'd allow that, but I'm not sure how strict our policy is. that current version sounds better than qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1
<mandel> Mirv, we can ping gatox about that
<Mirv> mandel: you just did :)
<mandel> Mirv, I think is better to follow the norm if possible
<mandel> Mirv, awesome, then I'll let you guys decided about qml, is out of my area :)
<gatox> mandel, if it's about naming, i think it shold follow the convention
<Mirv> mandel: gatox: yeah, I don't see too many deviations from that norm, so possibly qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 should be used
<Mirv> ok, commenting on the MR then
<Mirv> didrocks: unping
<mandel> gatox, please, can you update that? I think with that change we can land the qml so that the browsers guys can start looking into it
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> commented, also mentioning the version-specific install directory which we are implementing quite poorly in general but that was the proposed policy and makes sense
<Mirv> working unping would actually be useful
<gatox> mandel, updated
<mandel> Mirv, didrocks ^^
<mandel> gatox, sweet, thx
<Mirv> mandel: gatox: then the version specific install directory too, please
<Mirv> so eg. UbuntuDownloadManager.0.1, so that when you'll have 0.2 the new package can be co-installed
<gatox> mandel, Mirv version added to the install folder
<Mirv> it might need a bit more tweaking in the .pro files
<gatox> Mirv, how's that?
<Mirv> gatox: the make install obviously needs to install to that directory too
<Mirv> it could be tricked with packaging maybe too, though, but that'd need creating directory manually and moving files or such
<Mirv> friends has something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/qml-friends/trunk/view/head:/modules/Friends/Friends.pro
<Mirv> so modifying installPath
<davmor2> popey: I get the same even if I hit reload I think it is an issue in mtp infrastructure and instantly blame ogra_ ;)  can you see if the same thing happens on your iphone?
<davmor2> popey: ie if it is mtp at fault or just our implementation of it
<davmor2> popey: oh by the way were you able to replicate the issue I found with contacts/dialer app?
<gatox> Mirv, mandel .pro updated
<Mirv> mandel: ok, kick a rebuild?
<Saviq> didrocks, just thought of a relatively simple thing that could be helpful if possible - updating the PPA description with some data like the description of the landing, list of included MPs and such
<mandel> Mirv, sure
<davmor2> popey: confirmed and commented
<popey> davmor2: thanks, also.. can you test alarms? They're not going off for me
<davmor2> popey: and confirmed it works correctly on android so it is just our implementation of mtp
<davmor2> popey: in which case I definitely blame ogra_  :D
<davmor2> popey: alarm set for 5 minutes past
<davmor2> popey: should they go off with the phone screen blank?
<davmor2> popey: or is that still not implemented yet?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> davmor2: even with the screen on
<popey> it should ring.
<davmor2> popey: okay, did you look at this in the end https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1294710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294710 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Call log view contact flashes the contact details then goes to the normal list" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: ringing with screen on and the clock app closed
<popey> davmor2: no, i have no contacts on my phone
<davmor2> popey: right trying again now with the screen off
<davmor2> popey: do you have like a 150 number to check your balance that is free to call?
<popey> i have lots of numbers i can call for free, I just have no contacts on my device so will need to set them up to try it, not got round to it thats all
<davmor2> popey: ah okay cool :)
<davmor2> popey: Huston I think we have a problem
<didrocks> Saviq: that's a good idea. I have other things I want to do first, but if you open a bug, I'll do that after the bot :p
<Saviq> didrocks, ;D
<davmor2> popey: with the screen on I got an alarm, with the screen off I don't and looking at the device it seem that the clock got stopped when the alarm should of gone off
<popey> davmor2: tried your bug, can't reproduce, contact appears
<popey> davmor2: clock doesn't trigger alarms, indicator-datetime does
<davmor2> popey: yeah the time in the indicator is stuck when the alarm should of gone off
<Saviq> didrocks, bug #1295096
<ubot5> bug 1295096 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Description of silo PPAs should be updated with some relevant info" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295096
<davmor2> popey: can you edit an alarm twice and have it update correctly?
 * popey tries
<popey> davmor2: when i try to edit an alarm I get this... http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-20-121531.png
<sil2100> boiko: hello! Your messaging-app is in silo 014
<davmor2> right so I've set an alarm now for 18 minutes past I'll let the phone sleep and I'm betting at 19 minutes past the clock will still say it is 18 minutes past
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks :)
<popey> davmor2: also, clock crashes when you delete an alarm
<popey> [Thu Mar 20 12:07:55 2014] type=1400 audit(1395317761.205:493): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1928 profile="com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373" name="/home/phablet/.config/com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373.conf.L21550" pid=21550 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<davmor2> popey:  oh I don't get that what happened for me is the last alarm was at 12:08 I changed it to 12:15 hit save and it still showed 12:08
<boiko> sil2100: thanks, let me build that
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: IIRC, alarms were not triggered already in previous promoted image, right?
<davmor2> popey: it just deletes them here
<popey> didrocks: lemme try
<boiko> sil2100: oh, they are already built, nice
<sil2100> boiko: I already pressed build to speed things up if anything ;)
 * didrocks has never seen that working
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks
<popey> didrocks: having two phones means i find it hard to remember what works where ☻
 * sil2100 wants this fix badly ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: iirc it did if the phone was awake but not when it was asleep
<didrocks> popey: ETOOMANYPHONES!
<didrocks> davmor2: hum
<popey> you're right
<davmor2> didrocks: which is what I am seeing now
<didrocks> on arlams or on the too many phones? :p
<popey> didrocks: bad news!
<davmor2> popey: it looks like the alarm just went off and now won't stop so 2 minutes late and the clock says 12:18
<popey> alarm just went off on my stable phone!
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> grrr, ok :(
<didrocks> not sure what our tests, there are alarms tests
<davmor2> just had to reboot the phone to stop the alarm
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: so I guess it's alarm testing time…
<davmor2> didrocks: now I know it works I will I wasn't adding it till it did though there was no point :)
<didrocks> so, the question is… is it a blocker in your opinon?
<davmor2> popey: Column AD does the description make sense?
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: so on latest promoted image, it was only working if the screen wasn't blank?
<popey> wait 2 mins for my alarm
<davmor2> popey: ^  does it work with the screen blank as well as active?
 * popey taps power button
 * popey waits
<didrocks> davmor2: IMHO, if didn't work with a blank screen ~= non functional for me
<popey> alarm rings when screen is blank
<didrocks> ok, and so, not on latest image, right?
<popey> on current build number: 237
<didrocks> aah
<didrocks> but?
<didrocks> you didn't say the contrary
 * didrocks is lost
<popey> so, in summary:-
<didrocks> ah, #237, so latest promoted
<popey> You asserted that the alarms never worked on a promoted image. I'm saying they did. When blanked.
<didrocks> ok
<popey> dpm just heard it via a hangout :D
<didrocks> so, we need to bisect
<dpm> hahaha
<popey> let me test again on latest image
<didrocks> yep
<popey> note though that I see a lot of this...
<popey> [Thu Mar 20 12:07:56 2014] type=1400 audit(1395317761.205:493): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1928 profile="com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373" name="/home/phablet/.config/com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373.conf.L21550" pid=21550 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> on the latest promoted image
<didrocks> jdstrand: ^
<popey> gnnnn
<sergiusens> popey, make sure alarms work on flo which doesn't have the wakeloc problem
<popey> latest non-promoted image
<popey> ffs
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, continue to not publish anything risky :p
<popey> bah. clock crashes on alarm save
<sil2100> I hate news like this! I want to publish everything as it goes already ;p !
<didrocks> sil2100: well, even once we promote, we need to ramp up publication
<didrocks> sil2100: and cut images regularly
<davmor2> popey: on current when the alarm goes off does it wake the screen in the same way a call would?
<popey> no
<popey> just rings
<popey> right, cleared out all alarms and created a new one
<popey> no errors in dmesg, no crash
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed
 * popey hits power and waits 2 mins
<davmor2> popey: okay that's odd are you leaving the clock app open?
<jdstrand> didrocks, popey: that is bug #1288742
<ubot5> bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app using incorrect path for config file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288742
<popey> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> np
<davmor2> popey: last alarm didn't go off but the clock app was open, trying again now with the clock app closed
<popey> didrocks: alarm didnt ring on latest unpromoted
<popey> aha!
<popey> it displays but doesn't ring!
<popey> but if the display is off, obviously you can't see it
<didrocks> jdstrand: argh, so it was known?
<jdstrand> yes, I filed it weeks ago
<didrocks> jdstrand: but I guess you didn't know it was preventing the alarm going off
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: can we try to land that with bzoltan's help?
<jdstrand> and reported it on the list when I examined new denials
<jdstrand> didrocks: actually, I think I said as much-- ie, that the app wouldn't work right. I told Pat about it. looking at the bug there is an MP
<popey> didrocks: davmor2 http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-20-123802.png
<popey> thats latest unpromoted, the alarm _does_ trigger, but no ring
<jdstrand> (ie, I told Pat, Pat escalated it, there is an MP)
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok :( sad that Pat didn't report the info
<jdstrand> well, I did
 * jdstrand finds the thread
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: with bzoltan's help, yes
<Mirv> bzoltan: can you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1288742 and add a line for that MP only?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app using incorrect path for config file" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess if bzoltan isn't aroud, we have to land and test ourself ASAP
<davmor2> didrocks, jdstrand: so till this is fixed are we saying that alarms should be flakey then?
<didrocks> jdstrand: on the ML == on the Qt 5.2 discussion? it wasn't raised as a blocker (not meaning by you, but when I asked for remaining bugs)
<jdstrand> actually, I didn't mention that bug in the thread I was thinking of, cause I had already reported it and it was escalated
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, adding line
<sil2100> Mirv: ok
<popey> didrocks: davmor2 i believe the issue jdstrand is talking about is separate from the alarm sounding.
<didrocks> Mirv: and build and so on :)
<sil2100> Mirv: need some help with testing?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you help on the testing ^
 * jdstrand doesn't actually know the impact of the bug
<popey> the alarm saves, and we get the DENial, but when the alarm time comes, it _does_ trigger, just makes no noise.
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you think it can impact the current bug we are talking about?
<jdstrand> I just assume that things won't work right cause it can't write out its .conf file
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: just in case poke me once the packages are built and I'll perform the testing as well
<jdstrand> I have no idea. All I reported is what I saw in the log
<asac> didrocks: whowever owns this MP should have pusehd for landing it
<asac> didrocks: who owns the MP?
<davmor2> popey: how are you taking screenshots now?
<jdstrand> this isn't a new bug though
<popey> davmor2: magic
<popey> davmor2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125032/
<didrocks> asac: we are still unsure it's going to fix it though, seems we just know apparmor denies something
<didrocks> asac: you have the bug link, I'm like you, just discovering it
<didrocks> and I wasn't on those meeting nor coordinating the landing
<jdstrand> I reported it on the 6th. if they were working and now don't, it is unlikely due to only this bug
<asac> didrocks: just saying that pat seeded the priority somewhere and that somewhere probably failed to continue talking to us
<didrocks> asac: the MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/statesaver-discard-shutdown/+merge/205042
<asac> bzoltan: ^^ can you check why this wasn't pushed for landing yet?
<asac> if thats not right etc.
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> asac: we are trying/testing ourselves for now
<jdstrand> but it is easy to test: update /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock_clock_* to have 'owner @{HOME}/.config/com.ubuntu.clock.conf* rw,', then run sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.clock_clock_*
<didrocks> as it seems bzoltan isn't around
<didrocks> popey: can you try that? and then try the alarm again? ^
<asac> ok asked zsombi as well what he remembers
<asac> in -touch
<popey> sure thing didrocks
<didrocks> just to see if this is a side-effect (no nose made)
<didrocks> thanks popey
<ogra_> davmor2, you blame me for what exactly ?
<ogra_> (seems part of your conversation got lost in my disconnect)
<popey> ogra_: probably for the best ☻
<Mirv> I'm trying to get zsombi here to discuss..
<ogra_> heh
<popey> jdstrand: any particular place in that file?
<popey> inside the "profile" stanza I guess?
<jdstrand> popey: just within the {}
<davmor2> ogra_: mtp on the phone doesn't update on the fly.  If you add a file via nautilus to Videos, say.  It shows in Nautilus and on the phone.  If you remove it via adb shell rm /home/phablet/Videos/*  it still shows in nautilus even if you remount the device or reload nautilus
<popey> kk
<davmor2> ogra_: tried it on android and it removed the file immediately
<boiko> sil2100: I have just finished testing landing-014, it is ready to go
<ogra_> davmor2, blame nautilus :P
<Mirv> UITK building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages
<davmor2> ogra_: no tis mtp honest let me try one more thing though
<ogra_> well, file a bug, did that ever work ?
<popey> ogra_: no
<ogra_> ah
<popey> its always been like this
<popey> i did file a bug ☻
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a bug
<popey> Step 1: File a bug.
<popey> Step 2: berate ogra_
<ogra_> davmor2, cyphermox owns the daemon, i guess it needs to learn about inotify
<Mirv> I still didn't get zsombi here, but t1mp is here for your UITK questions at least :)
<mandel> Mirv, sil2100 the silo 01 has been rebuilt, can you please take a look
<mandel> ??
<didrocks> Mirv: read #ubuntu-touch
<Mirv> didrocks: ah!
<davmor2> ogra_: yes but if we pick on you it magically gets fixed that's the way it always works ;)
<davmor2> popey: there you go assign the bug to cyphermox :)
<Mirv> mandel: the binary looks good to me now in the PPA! could do just a quick testing and mark it then to be tested again (I marked it "no" earlier)?
<mandel> Mirv, sure, I'll do a second run of the tests (including system image updates && click scope
<sil2100> boiko: excellent! I'll publish it after quickly grabbing something to eat
<Mirv> it's useful to test the plugin still works actually etc
<Mirv> mandel: excellent!
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll grab some food right now, if you can ping me once packages are ready for testing I would be grateful :)
<sil2100> I'll be around the PC all the time
<mandel> Mirv, will do a schroot test for the plugin since I have no app that uses it
<boiko> sil2100: nice! any ETA on when general landing is going to be allowed again? we have been blocked on landing for quite some time now
<popey> jdstrand: sudo apparmor_parser -r is taking quite some time but I see nothing eating cpu
<Mirv> sil2100: sure I'll do
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> boiko: we hoped to have things unblocked today, but we'll see...
<jdstrand> popey: that is weird. can you just tap the Enter key? it shouldn't take more than a couple seconds
<popey> yeah, did that
<popey> Warning from stdin (line 1): apparmor_parser: cannot use or update cache, disable, or force-complain via stdin
<popey> got that when i started it
 * popey checks he didnt mess the file up
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste your full command and the contents of the file?
<davmor2> ogra_: on a plus side I've not found the bug that blocks the build from being promoted it's all popey's fault today :D
<popey> jdstrand: sure
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, agreed :)
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125093/
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/lib/apparmor/profiles# sudo -u phablet -i
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo apparmor_parser -r
<sil2100> boiko: in the meantime, I'm double testing that landing and then publishing
<popey> then the warning and ... Time passes...
<boiko> sil2100: we didn't even finished flushing the pile of MRs we had since the qt5.2 switching, it is getting complicated :/
<didrocks> jdstrand: sil2100: Mirv: reading #ubuntu-touch, doesn't seem so clear it's related to that
<jdstrand> popey: the file parses fine. can you paste the command you are running?
<Mirv> I'm confused at least, but it's worth a shot upgrading and seeing if it affects the found bug
<popey> jdstrand: see above
<popey> jdstrand: my bad, missed a parameter. what a putz
<popey> sorry
<jdstrand> popey: ah! it is sudo apparmor_parser -r <path to profile>
<popey> ok, works now
<jdstrand> cool
 * popey reboots to set an alarm
<sil2100> Mirv: +1
<popey> jdstrand: ok, the apparmor denials go away
<jdstrand> k, so now you can rule out apparmor definitively if the bug is still there
<popey> ok. so now... it's different
<sil2100> didrocks, boiko: messaging-app looks nice, publiishing
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, is it sane?
<didrocks> with the current regressions we have?
<didrocks> sil2100: or is it the fix for the flaky test?
<boiko> didrocks: fix for the flaky test
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> thanks boiko :)
<sil2100> didrocks: fix for tests ;)
<boiko> np
 * boiko is just hoping to get unblocked soon to land more stuff :)
<didrocks> boiko: well, seems there is yetanotherregression
<didrocks> so it all depends on anyone's help
<Mirv> sil2100: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-008 has the new UITK now
<Mirv> (published)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Upgrading :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: so, seems we can drop it
<sil2100> ...oook
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm just testing if magic happens
<didrocks> yeah, let's see
<Mirv> "it shouldn't work!"
<didrocks> but based on the feedback
<didrocks> I'm not hopeful
<Mirv> er, um, somehow I got the alarm ringing even though my screen was blanked
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Let me try then
<Mirv> maybe I didn't do everything the same way, I among else removed the earlier one and added new one
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm hitting the same bug with the UI being unresponsive for a whille here ... seems apport is running when that happens
<ogra_> (eating 95% CPU)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, now I got the "usual" behavior, ie same as before upgrade
<davmor2> ogra_: when you wake the device from a sleep right?
<Mirv> so nothing sounds, but when I turn on the screen after some time I see the visual alarm is there
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, just wanted to upgrade it after i hadnt touched it for two days
<davmor2> ogra_: and then it works fine afterwards right?
<ogra_> yes, but i just noticed i'm 10 versions behind (238)
<sil2100> Mirv: rebooting my device to make sure and testing to see if I have the same
<ogra_> so probably not relevant for what you are seeing
<davmor2> ogra_: no I've hit it on and off for a little bit so it could be I'd not seen it for a few days so threw me when I got hit by it again this morning, let me see if there is a crash file
<ogra_> well, it was definitealy apport eating the device for me here
<didrocks> davmor2: mind checking with Mirv? ^
<didrocks> Mirv: before you update or after?
<davmor2> ogra_: _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<ogra_> i see a unity8 and system-settings one here
<didrocks> Mirv: so, it fixes it for you?
<didrocks> if I read correctly?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it worked once and no again doesn't, so maybe same as davmor2
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, maybe try to upgrade then
<didrocks> add a new alarm
<didrocks> and see…
<Mirv> didrocks: this is after upgrading, I also tested it before updating
<didrocks> ah ok :(
<didrocks> so yeah, ditch the silo
<Mirv> sure, sil2100 will probably soon come up with the same report as well
<sil2100> Mirv: for now I can't seem to get an alarm working at all!
<davmor2> Mirv, didrocks: yeah that sounds like what I saw it works sometimes with a delay and doesn't work again properly with the screen off, but with the display active it seems to work
<davmor2> biab lunch
<dobey> didrocks: can we get ddebs support enabled on the silo PPAs please?
<didrocks> dobey: you do have ddebs support, but they can't be published
<didrocks> or binary copies don't work then
<dobey> huh? where can i get the dbgsym packages then?
<cjwatson> I think they get slurped to ddebs.ubuntu.com in a nasty way
<wgrant> Nasty and not always totally reliable.
<cjwatson> yeah, so e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-015/+build/5828962 has its ddebs on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gallery-app/
<cjwatson> right
<thostr_> didrocks: sil2100: how are the chances to promote a Qt 5.2 image today? I'm really want to switch scopes...
<dobey> ick
<sil2100> thostr_: well... the alarm and music regressions are a bit troublesome right now
<didrocks> thostr_: none
<popey> davmor2: added a video to your clock bug
<didrocks> thostr_: but good news is that the alarm regressions is set to your team
<didrocks> thostr_: so you can help us getting back to green :)
<thostr_> didrocks: amazing, regressions without changes... will take care of it
<thostr_> didrocks: so, for scopes, do I have to sacrifice a cow to finally get it in next week?
<didrocks> thostr_: well, you need even more than a cow :)
<didrocks> thostr_: the regression is from first day of Qt 5.2 btw
<didrocks> thostr_: but no test apparently
<didrocks> so only spotted today
<thostr_> didrocks: mhhh, ok. but scopes need to land next week... it's getting embarassing slowly
<didrocks> thostr_: don't you think I am embarassed either?
<thostr_> didrocks: good point
<didrocks> thostr_: not sure if you realize how much complains and handling regression is hard
<thostr_> didrocks: I do believe you
<cjwatson> dobey: we'll be able to do better once we have the new wonderful expandable librarian, which is blocked on prodstack 4
<cjwatson> dobey: but right now, well, https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/LibrarianFreeDiskSpace/
<cjwatson> death in one month
<didrocks> thostr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295122 btw
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thostr_: seems the sdk team says it's charles being the best asset for it
<didrocks> thostr_: this is one of the blockers
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm inviting you to the landing meeting as well, as now, all landers having blockers are invited
<didrocks> so that we can share status and so on
<sil2100> Mirv: pun intended :D
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<asac> thostr_: on qt5.2 ... help us nail the two/three late coming regressions found that prevent sending this to dogfooders
<boiko> sil2100: looking at the update_excuses file, it is saying that messaging-app has unsatisfiable dependencies on telephony-service and history-service stuff
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: as notes-app is anyway click and trunk is already in our images, I'll publish the silo with notes-app to flush it as a deb package
<sil2100> boiko: let me see
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, thanks, I was meaning to ask about it but then other things rushed forward
<sil2100> boiko: ah, ok, so it seems we need powerpc and ppc64el in the end
<thostr_> asac: will take care of the datetime thing
<cjwatson> sil2100: oh, I think I started looking at that, let me have another poke
<boiko> sil2100: so, will that land on trusty or do I need to take any action on that?
<cjwatson> boiko: ^-
<cjwatson> since I'm blocked on something else right now anyway ...
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, things like that is fine
<ogra_> asac, thostr_, so we nailed the issue down to "*all* events get queued when suspended" volume changed as well as playing the next song from the playlist (and i suspect also alarms) get queued up as long as the screen is off ... and get applied immediately when we wake up the device
<ogra_> *volume changes
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<sil2100> ogra_: oh
<didrocks> so it would be -2 issues
<didrocks> (still 2 to go)
<ogra_> i think all our bugs have the same source
<ogra_> (well at least music and alarms)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think it's due to unity-mir or Qt?
<ogra_> eirther ...
<ogra_> or unity8
<asac> Saviq said its MIR, no?
<asac> i dont even kno whow to stop event loops in qt
<asac> is that a central feature?
<didrocks> asac: mir as unity-mir, app lifecycle maybe…
<asac> if we know how to do that we can find clients that do that and probably get one step closer to the soruce :)
<didrocks> I wonder if you put your phone off
<asac> folks are discussing in #phablet
<didrocks> and try to call you
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: do you try that? ^
<asac> if theory is right, nothing should really work with screen off
<asac> though phone all might trigger something else that might make things wake up
<sil2100> I'll try that as well
<popey> didrocks: lemme test
<Saviq> asac, that was a suspicion, and Mir, not MIR
<popey> didrocks: it does ring
<sil2100> didrocks, popey, asac: so, on my phone it rings
<Saviq> asac, and we're discussing, might be that Qt queues events when it can't render (and it can't render because buffers are not being swapped)
<didrocks> Saviq: popey: it's off, like screen blank and low power?
<didrocks> hum sil2100 ^
<popey> well, screen off, dunno how to tell low power
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I had the screen off for a longer time now, but when I call it lights up and rings
<Saviq> didrocks, no, enough to be screen blank and no low power
<popey> i press power button
<Saviq> didrocks, keeping it active via powerd-cli doesn't help
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure how long should I wait
<didrocks> Saviq: so, seems some events are proceeding still, but it's another app
<Saviq> :'( can we not do this in two channels in parallel?
<didrocks> ok sil2100
<Saviq> someone decide #phablet or here
<davmor2> didrocks: wakes, shows the notification and ringfs
<davmor2> rings even
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure why the discussion should be in another than public channel
<asac> didrocks: ok... lets give Saviq some time to investigate with his teams ... probably more helpful to not distract them for an hour or two :P
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it happens in two public and one private channel atm
<asac> lol
<sil2100> o_O
<Saviq> @all: #ubuntu-touch please
<asac> yep
<sil2100> Ah crap, it's Thursday again
<ogra_> can we move all conversation about it to #ubuntu-touch ?
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> Saviq, beats me
<sil2100> When does Bill appear usually?
<ogra_> didrocks, wow, the last notes-app changelog looks funny
<ogra_> (on trusty-changes)
<didrocks> ogra_: how funny? it matches commit messages
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/trunk
<didrocks> people are using "merge"
<ogra_> bah
<sil2100> ._.
<ogra_> couldnt it pull the info about "which branch" in automatically ?
<cjwatson> Oh.  Suddenly the history-service failure makes more sense - it actually fails to build on all architectures now.
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, why now?
<cjwatson> method signature change in telepathy-qt5
<cjwatson> diagnosis not helped by (I think) clashing versions between the primary archive and the landing-006 PPA when Qt 5.2 was landing
<balloons> didrocks, so I'm landing the merge for calendar to get a stable build into the store
<balloons> can we make the next image?
<didrocks> balloons: yeah, I guess you tested not any other AP tests failure/regressions?
<balloons> didrocks, it passes on all my devices, my desktop and in jenkins. I feel good about the changes
<balloons> popey will still be vetting it as well of course before it lands completely
<didrocks> balloons: ok, then please, go ahead (anyway popey is retesting)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so sounds good
<cjwatson> boiko: do you think you could fix the history-service and telephony-service build failures?  they aren't power-specific, should reproduce easily
<cjwatson> you can probably do it a lot quicker than me
<cjwatson> boiko,sil2100: The rest of it should consist of landing https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/libusermetrics/valgrind-optional
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, the libusermetrics is also one of the things blocking messaging-app, or is it only history-service and libusermetrics is simply one of the leftovers with arch build problems?
<cjwatson> sil2100: the former
<cjwatson> sil2100: (indirectly)
<sil2100> boiko: could you ping me once you have a fix for those? We would bundle it up along with the libusermetrics merge in one silo
<sil2100> bfiller: hi!
<bfiller> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> bfiller: so, we were looking at landing 14 in the morning and I noticed that some of the merges from the landing do not have any approvals or even reviews
<sil2100> bfiller: did anyone from upstream look through them code-wise ;) ? Could we at least have some local approvals of those MPs from someone?
<bfiller> sil2100: which landing?
<bfiller> silo 14?
<bfiller> sil2100: if you're talking about gallery-app line 14, I literally tested all day yesterday these fixes
<bfiller> sil2100: I'll double check the mr's but all should be approved
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, line 14, silo 15 - if you could just check it code-wise real quick we'll at least have a +1 on that
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: I would like to publish gallery-app and thumbnailer as well - the gallery-app changes anyway should not break anything as gallery is now click (so it will not be visible to the users), and the thumbnailer only fixes a crasher, and the code is safe
<didrocks> sil2100: ok then
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: I already ran all the gallery-app tests in the morning twice and it was +1
<sil2100> (with only the new .deb installed)
<sil2100> bfiller: if you could give me a quick poke if the MRs code wise are ok and/or approved then I'll publish
<bfiller> sil2100: done
<sil2100> Fast!
<sil2100> ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: I did this over hte past few days, just did not update the MR's
<sil2100> Excellent, we just weren't sure, as we knew it was tested but didn't know about the code
<bfiller> sil2100: my mistake, sorry about that
<mandel> Mirv, sil2100 silo 01 looks good as it is
<didrocks> sil2100: remember that tomorrow will be DEFCON0 is we can't promote an image today
<didrocks> sil2100: if you are not going to attend the meeting this evening
<sil2100> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+14.04.20140319-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging ACK needed!
<sil2100> didrocks: :<
<sil2100> mandel: I'll look, but I'm only publishing things that are not risky
<sil2100> mandel: ah, this!
<mandel> sil2100, ok, although I'm quite sure is ok
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> mandel: ok, I would say it's good indeed, I'll just take a one-more-look before pressing any buttons
<mandel> sil2100, great, thx!
<bregma> sil2100, if you're not busy, could I get a silo assigned to line 39 (Unity7/Compiz bugfixes)?
<sil2100> mandel: since we're on PHONECON1 right now still
<sil2100> bregma: ok, if it's only desktop then I would be happy to provide a silo for you ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, icanhassilo for row 42? it's not in landing state yet, but we wanted to start dogfooding split greeter
<Saviq> 42!
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah, it looks like boiko already fixed history-service and telephony-service in the middle of other branches (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/conf_call/revision/780, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~boiko/history-service/fix_filtering/revision/138)
 * Saviq will always put his landings in row 42 from now on!
<Saviq> can we have a silo -042, too? ;D
<cjwatson> boiko: are those changes going to be ready to land soon, or would it perhaps be better to split them out into build-fix-only branches so that we can get them landed today?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: hmmm! I might add you one, just know that you'll be flushed out if we need a fix for unity8!
<sil2100> bregma: silo ready
<bregma> wicked, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: after the gallery-app is published can we get a silo for line 22? I think it should be clear of clashes with other silo's then
<bfiller> sil2100: kenvandine and I itching to get that one tested and landed :)
<kenvandine> please!
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll see what we can do about that ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, already discussed with didrocks
<Saviq> sil2100, let's not for now
<sil2100> Saviq: mhm, a good choice I guess
<didrocks> Saviq: bfiller: line 22 seems a risky change involving multiple component, right? as we have difficulties to promote an image, not sure
<bfiller> didrocks: just asking for a silo to test
<bfiller> didrocks: yes many components
<sil2100> bfiller: I didn't assign it till now because it seemed big, and we wanted to first flush out everything else and get a promoted image
<bfiller> sil2100: right, plus it was blocked on the gallery silo
<bfiller> (and others)
<bfiller> but we need a test bed at this point to test all the changes together
<didrocks> bfiller: please be aware that long-standing silos are the airline model, not ci train (not shaped for that), but if you are ok with your work potentially been flushed out anytime because we are low on silo for things to release, it's ok
<didrocks> Saviq: we can do that as well, but you'll loose even more work than bfiller's I guess ^
<bfiller> didrocks: ok, my hope is it will all work very quickly and can be released in the next image :)
<bfiller> but understood
<didrocks> bfiller: next image == after next promoted image, right? :)
<bfiller> yup
<kenvandine> didrocks, we've been testing from a ppa while waiting for a silo, so hopefully no surprises
<didrocks> bfiller: ok then
<didrocks> sil2100: mind doing? (with that ocmming)
<didrocks> comment*
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't really think that's a problem for us
<didrocks> Saviq: to be potentially flushed out?
<Saviq> didrocks, it's not like getting a silo is a lot of work
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, the row in Pending will still be there
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but building Mir in the right order due to ABI breakage is, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, assuming there is a breakage, which I don't know yet
<didrocks> Saviq: well, you'll figure out I guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe we should do that as well ^
<Saviq> didrocks, truth be told once the silo is there I can transition to some other PPA
<didrocks> assign, be ready to be flushed guys!
<Saviq> didrocks, in case we need to flush
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't expect to rebuild all that often
<sil2100> didrocks, Saviq, bfiller: I'll mention in the comment for other landers that these silos are candidates for flushing if we're really low on silos if you don't mind ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, can we get one for right-edge, too? ;D
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah :)
<Saviq> sil2100, great
<didrocks> Saviq: hum… we are really really low, don't push too much :p
<didrocks> < 3 silos isn't ok
<Saviq> didrocks, hence the ;
<didrocks> we have 4 regression :p
<Saviq> didrocks, so 3 is the limit? /me only has 1 atm ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: no, 3 remaining
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry, j/k
<Saviq> didrocks, ah
<didrocks> see cell G1 :p
<Saviq> didrocks, really, I don't want to push, just the fact that this thing touches so many projects makes it a chore to do manually
<Saviq> I mean the split one
<Saviq> not right-edge, that can wait
<didrocks> yeah, let's assign the split
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, I was just reviewing a packaging change, since there's something I don't like
<sil2100> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.3+14.04.20140320-0ubuntu1.diff <- I don't like how the new qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 has a dep on qtdeclarative5-dev, seems invalid
<sil2100> mandel: ^
<mandel> gatox_lunch, ^^^
<sil2100> mandel: do you know why a dev package, qtdeclarative5-dev, is needed to use qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 ?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it should be invalid
<mandel> sil2100, no idea, we need to ask gatox_lunch
<sil2100> mandel: sorry that 001 is blocked again ;)
<mandel> sil2100, sure, better to be blocked than sorry, we can ask diego and tell him to fix it
<cjwatson> what should I do about history-service and telephony-service?  I really want to unblock messaging-app ASAP, the fixes exist but they're in branches with other stuff in them, and boiko seems to be away
<cjwatson> should I cherry-pick them onto fresh branches that just fix the build failures, and get that set into a silo?
<cjwatson> or should I wait for boiko to get back?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I would say that's the right way to go, as we might not be able to land the branches that boiko has prepared anyway, as they might have some other risky changes in them
<sil2100> didrocks: wdyt? ^
<cjwatson> yeah, one is called "conf_call", I don't think it's trivial
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll prepare a silo for you in the meantime, just remember about the flushing when low on silos until we are promoted again
<sil2100> bfiller: can I assign a silo or are you modifying the MR list right now?
<bfiller> sil2100: think we're good
<sil2100> bfiller: you can m&c some silos in the meantime if you have a spare moment ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: sure, looking
<bfiller> sil2100: m+c on two of them. line 14 says needs ack for packaging changes still so I didn't do that one
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, I'll assign in a moment, as gallery-app still didn't migrate
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, mis-click from my side ;/
<sil2100> It should be merge-and-clickable in a moment
<sil2100> ETOOMANY
<sil2100> Saviq, didrocks: unity8 and a few projects are already allocated in different silos
<sil2100> didrocks: should I ignore-conflicts? Or I shouldn't push that?
<didrocks> well, don't check with me, but with upstream I guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't want to use this feature 'just like that' without consulting with you, as it's to be used only on priority things ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: if you asssess it's priority…
<Saviq> didrocks, you slytherin?
<didrocks> Saviq: tssssssss
<didrocks> ah maybe :p
<Saviq> sil2100, I know it probably doesn't work that way
<Saviq> sil2100, but ideally the projects put into that silo would not get locked
<Saviq> sil2100, it would be our responsibility to reconcile
<boiko> cjwatson: back
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll ignore-conflicts, but mention that you'll have to rebuild and retest if the other silos get free
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, of course
<sil2100> Saviq: silo assigned, with the proper warning
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn, mterry, so we decided there is ABI breakage?
<gatox_lunch> mandel, sil2100 that seems to be a left over that was to be used to add some ui components to the download manager, but it's not there yet, so removing the dependcy
<sil2100> gatox, mandel: ok, once it's in the branch, please rebuild and we'll retry publishing
 * sil2100 prepares for practice
<gatox> mandel, sil2100 removed
<gatox> and pushed
<sil2100> gatox: thanks!
<psivaa> ogra_: i've made the jenkins job config change to install/remove the dep. pkges just before/after the tests now after doing a full a mako run. This should fix the messaging app test failures on manta and flo
 * ogra_ hugs psivaa 
<psivaa> ogra_: although, it could point that ofono-phonesim-autostart could have some issues when rebooting the phablet devices. not really sure
<ogra_> we'll see, the test results for messaging can hardly get worse on the tablets :)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, the latest runs succeeded when we actually install messaging-app-autopilot and run the tests straight away
<ogra_> perfect !
<didrocks> kgunn: coming?
<didrocks> kgunn: as you have an item for Mir (qt event loop)
<kgunn> didrocks: not today...i'm double booked
<kgunn> didrocks: i think you're a little quick on the mir trigger for qt event loop right ?....not convinced mir has a play here...or have i missed more  info ?
<didrocks> kgunn: Saviq: can you update the bug with your infos?
<didrocks> infos
<didrocks> info*
<didrocks> from what I know we were waiting on a Mir patch
<Saviq> didrocks, am building now
<Saviq> didrocks, but that wasn't to fix
<Saviq> didrocks, but to test the theory
<Saviq> didrocks, I confirmed that the bug is between images 237 and 238, so Qt 5.2
<Saviq> i.e. http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/238.changes
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 249 building (started: 20140320-17:15) ===
<Saviq> didrocks, q: so if I need no-change rebuilds of stuff due to abi break, what do I do in CI train?
<didrocks> Saviq: empty MP
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, so the "additional source packages" are only for you knowledgeable people?
<didrocks> Saviq: for direct upload to the ppa
<Saviq> didrocks, right, which I can't do, understood!
<cyphermox> didrocks: robru: so, messaging-app is wiating for telephony-service on arm64, powerpc, and ppc64el; which is ftbfs on powerpc and depwait on the others
<robru> cyphermox, what can we do?
<cyphermox> robru: either 1) unblock it explicitly, which I would like to not do if we can fix the issue, or 2) go through the deps to unbreak stuff
<cyphermox> I'm looking into 2, to figure out what needs to be unbroken
<cyphermox> so telephony-service needs libusermetrics on arm64 and ppc64el...
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, i like 2 too, but no clue
<cyphermox> and that's depwait waiting for valgrind
<robru> cyphermox, its depwaits all the way down ;-)
<cyphermox> valgrind just isn't being built for these arches for whatever reason
<cyphermox> I did try to start it in sbuild but I don; t remember the result
<cyphermox> robru: didrocks: I'll look at that, if it's worthwhile, but perhaps we should just unblock it for now ^
<robru> cyphermox, last time i hit this issue, instead of hard-coding arches, I just added a build-dep that was also arch-limited, and then it got unblocked through -proposed
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> robru: ideally we might actually want to try to build everything on all arches, if it's not actually impossible for reasonable reasons
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'll unblock messaging-app fi you're okay with my assessment
<rsalveti> didrocks: bug 1295266
<ubot5> bug 1295266 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in UCAlarmModel::clear()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295266
<robru> cyphermox, ok, something came up for me, I need to run to the store urgently. will be back within 30 min
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> rsalveti: do you think it's a blocker?
<rsalveti> didrocks: probably not as it seems I was the only one that got the crash
<didrocks> rsalveti: I think it's something to keep on the radar
<didrocks> yeah
<rsalveti> but still good to track
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, I won a new tab I guess :p
<rsalveti> ;-)
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure
<didrocks> cyphermox: I know that cjwatson did some valgrind hacking where it's not available on all archs
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/libusermetrics/valgrind-optional/+merge/211563
<Laney> you should get that in
<cyphermox> yeah
<cjwatson> cyphermox: so this is all in scrollback
<cjwatson> cyphermox: there's that libusermetrics change Laney just linked to, and there are two commits from boiko in other history-service and telephony-service branches which IMO ought to be pulled out and landed separately
<cjwatson> boiko: ^- do you agree with that?  If so could you please prepare appropriate branches?
<cjwatson> boiko: or do you want me to?
<cyphermox> yeah let's land those
<boiko> cjohnston: bill just sent a mail to didrocks and sil2100 about that
<boiko> cjwatson: ^
<boiko> cjohnston: sorry
<boiko> cjwatson: it is not worth the trouble
<boiko> cjwatson: I will just add that messaging-app MR to the silo landing-009 together with the MRs already there and we land when things start moving again
<cjwatson> why a messaging-app merge?  that shouldn't be needed to get the existing version in -proposed in
<cjwatson> I don't think we should be stacking up more there, we should be trying to keep -proposed as clear as possible
<cyphermox> yeah, and make the landing as small and self-contained as possible, there are enough regressions already
<cyphermox> cjwatson: should I unblock messaging-app in the meantime or should we keep it as a reminder to fix this stuff?
<robru> cyphermox, back, need anything?
<cyphermox> robru: not right this moment
<boiko> cjwatson: but then we will have to spend even more time solving conflicts on the branches that were already reviewed and tested
<sergiusens> cyphermox, or robru can I bother you with a packaging review for lp:ubuntu-push ?
<cyphermox> yes
<boiko> cyphermox: we were doing small landings, but with the Qt5.2 switch things started piling up, and we can't spend all day long landing one MR at a time
<cjwatson> cyphermox: you can't unblock it
<cjwatson> I can possibly force it on the understanding that it's being fixed
<cjwatson> we definitely shouldn't do robru's proposal of an arch-limited build-dep here though, not when we have a fix in sight
<robru> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> that's sensible when we know it's hard
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> forced for next run
<cjwatson> boiko: ^-
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks
<jdstrand> I marked the apparmor line in Pending to 'yes' several hours ago. I planned on attending the meeting today, but another meeting ran over
<jdstrand> do I need to do anything more to be assigned a silo, or do I need to formally ask?
<robru> jdstrand, asking is always best, it gets our attention
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> may I have a silo?
<jdstrand> :)
<robru> jdstrand, yep, on it
<jdstrand> note-- this silo is not a MP
<jdstrand> robru: ^
<robru> jdstrand, but there's an MP?
<jdstrand> so, right, I'm trying to define our process for apparmor
<jdstrand> upstream releases tarballs
<jdstrand> and we do source package uploads
<jdstrand> I have a branch, apparmor-ubuntu-citrain, that represents what is in the archive now
<jdstrand> I then ask people when the prepare a new source package to merge again it (using the contents of the new source)
<jdstrand> that we, we can review, add the checklists, etc
<jdstrand> the intention being, when I am assigned a silo, I would upload to it (or pocket copy in this case)
<jdstrand> and then when we publish, I do the merge manually
<jdstrand> perhaps there is a better way?
<robru> jdstrand, if you list an MP in the MP list, citrain builds it.
<robru> jdstrand, if you want to upload a source package, you need to leave the MP list empty, and list your source package name in the source package name list
<jdstrand> ah, so maybe I can just add it to the comments or something if people want to review it
<jdstrand> ah!
 * jdstrand adjusts
<jdstrand> robru: 'Additional source packages to land'?
<cyphermox> yeah, you can make it just a souce package to land
<jdstrand> I think the word 'Additional' threw me
<cyphermox> then we´ ll upload that to the citrain silo ppa
<cyphermox> and do testing there before syncing to the archive
<robru> cyphermox, well, jdstrand can upload can't he?
<jdstrand> note, the package is actually already built in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages
<cyphermox> being a lander yes
<jdstrand> we could in theory pocket copy, but if it is easier to upload, that's fine too
<cyphermox> nah you could copy too
<cyphermox> maybe just make it rebuild the package to be sure
<jdstrand> ok
<cjwatson> if ubuntu-security-proposed can't build packages fit for the archive then we're all doomed
 * jdstrand adds to notes about how to do source package citrain uploads
<cjwatson> that's already something we copy to the archive from, isn' tit?
<cjwatson> *isn't it
<jdstrand> it is
<cyphermox> yes
<jdstrand> it doesn't have -proposed enabled
<cjwatson> so I don't think we should waste builder time on rebuilding it just 'cos
<robru> jdstrand, ok sorry, you got silo 8
<jdstrand> robru: why are you sorry, that is good news, no?
<jdstrand> incidentally, I only ask about the pocket copies cause I don't know how the spreadsheet/process will all cope with a pocket copy
<robru> jdstrand, oh, because it should have been done like 10 minutes ago, i just got a little distracted
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> robru: np! thanks
<cyphermox> jdstrand: it won't matter really
<robru> jdstrand, you're welcome
<jdstrand> so, shall I do the binary copy then?
<cyphermox> sure
<jdstrand> here goes nothing! :)
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> so we're just using this for testing the package really
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> ok, so spreadsheet say 'Silo ready'
<jdstrand> I requested the pocket copy
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/ shows it in there
<jdstrand> but the status is pending (that's fine)
<cyphermox> yup
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 249 DONE (finished: 20140320-18:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/249.changes ===
<robru> boiko, please clean silo 14
<jdstrand> so, I don't need to press the Build button at all with source upload/pocket copy?
<jdstrand> I test and when done, mark the box as testing done?
<boiko> robru: doing it right now, thanks
<robru> boiko, thanks
<robru> jdstrand, what you can do is start a build job with the flag WATCH_ONLY, then the spreadsheet will get the right build status from the PPA
<seb128> cyphermox, robru, can we get silos for l44&45 (desktop only changes)
<jdstrand> robru: ack, thanks
<cyphermox> sure
<jdstrand> Finished: SUCCESS
<jdstrand> \o/
<robru> yay!
<robru> cyphermox, are you doing seb's silos?
<kenvandine> seb128, don't hog the silos, i want one too :)
<seb128> kenvandine, 6 available, don't worry
<balloons> ping asac; are you going to be around next week?
<seb128> cyphermox, robru: ?
<robru> seb128, yeah?
<seb128> robru, can one of you give me silos? ;-)
<robru> seb128, oh i thought cyphermox was doing it. ok, on it
<seb128> robru, thank
<seb128> s
<seb128> robru, seems he's not, which is why I did a new ping ;-)
<cyphermox> I was
<cyphermox> but please give me the time to log in and stuff
<seb128> robru, ^
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry, I didn't get that the "sure" was for me
<robru> cyphermox, oh, well i just did l44
<seb128> one each? l45 for cyphermox ;-)
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> kenvandine, what line do you want a silo for? is it ready?
<kenvandine> robru, 22
<kenvandine> bfiller_afk, we're ready right?
<kenvandine> robru, yes, we're ready
<kenvandine> i think it was blocked on gallery getting published
<kenvandine> which is done now
<robru> bfiller_afk, kenvandine : ok you guys got silo 14. i see bill is afk, want me to hit the build button?
<kenvandine> robru, any reason not to build?
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> kenvandine, nope ;-)
<kenvandine> go for it
<cyphermox> seb128: 15
<kenvandine> thx!
<robru> waiting for bill to get back just means testing is delayed
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome
<robru> kenvandine, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/35/console
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<asac> balloons: from what i can see, yes. why?
 * asac likes such open questions :)
<balloons> asac, I was hoping to put together a meeting to talk about images, regressions and our landing process :-) Some of what's being raised on the phone mailing list is worthy of discussion
<asac> balloons: i surely can go on a call and listen if someone summarizes the points
<balloons> to frame it, it's not about the ci-train; rather our considerations for release blockers and our methodology on things
<asac> balloons: if you could put together a summary of the key points made
<asac> that would help
<balloons> asac, perfect.. yes, I have a presentation to share..
<asac> i think i got them all
<asac> but like to hear them in different words :)
<asac> and maybe i missed them
<balloons> asac, haha..
<ogra_> balloons, oooh +++++
<kgunn> robru: sorry if this is repeat, wifi weirdness at the house...could you reconfig silo4 for me ?
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: Any idea what the status of landing our autopilot is? Did the image you were waiting for get made OK?
<robru> kgunn, no repeat, no problem
<robru> thomi, yeah so i can provisionally land it today, but i have to do a lot of my own testing with it
<kgunn> no repeat? arg....stupid verizon router
<thomi> robru: yay! Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help out. This is pretty critical for us now.
<robru> kgunn, i see from here you disconnected briefly
<kgunn> thanks...
<robru> thomi, just help by writing code that doesn't regress ;-) but seriously I'm just going to enable the silo and do a bunch of testing and as long as we stay 100% green I'll publish it
<thomi> robru: "writing code that does not regress"... You *do* know that that's what every programmer on the planet aims to do, right? And *none* of them achieve it 100% of the time. Having said that, we have a test process that takes a long time, to try and catch as many of those regressions as possible :)
<robru> thomi, I know, I was kidding :-P
<thomi> yeah, I know - sorry , gotta vent sometimes
<thomi> I'm kind of fed up with the notion that released regressions are caused by lazieness or lack of skill
<thomi> not that you suggested that, mind you
<robru> true
<t1mp> are clock-app and/or music-app autopilot test flaky in image 249?
<robru> t1mp, not that I'm aware of? didn't we just get 100% green in 248?
<robru> kenvandine, hrm, just noticed merge conflicts in that build log. if you want to take that branch, resolve the conflict, and push your own branch, I can reconfig the silo with your new branch and rebuild. http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/35/console
<robru> kgunn, ugh, sorry, i only just now noticed that my attempt at reconfiguring your silo failed. let me try that again
<kgunn> robru: thanks...i saw, but thot i'd be bugging you :)
<robru> kgunn, no please, I'm highly distracted today, i could use some poking when I fall behind on things
<robru> (distracted by unimportant things, like squirrels in my birdfeeder and bootstrapping a new laptop I just bought)
<robru> kgunn, ok, silo 4 should be good to build now
<kgunn> robru: thanks man...damn squirrels
<t1mp> robru: I have some failures with packages from a merge request, that's why I'm asking
<robru> t1mp, not sure, sorry, i'm not super familiar with those components.
<t1mp> robru: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7127039/
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> I'm testing for this MR - https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-bug1288876/+merge/211330
<t1mp> I thought you guys want to get that fix before promoting the image
<t1mp> I'm not sure though - is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1288876 a blocker?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288876 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When clicking the header, the notes are not collapsed" [Critical,In progress]
<robru> t1mp, i don't believe that's a blocker, at least that's not one of the ones i saw blocking image promotion
<robru> t1mp, i'm just in the middle of running unity8 ap tests (loooong), will try clock app shortly
<t1mp> robru: I'm running *all* app tests (and uitk and unity8). about 90min in total. When its done I can re-run the ones that failed to see if it is consistent
<t1mp> robru: thanks :)
<robru> t1mp, no worries
<robru> humm, just got a pass on unity8 but now the device seems frozen. not responding to touch
<kgunn> robru: hey that build in silo 4 just failed....strangely to me anyway
<kgunn> can you take a peak
<kgunn> or peek
<kgunn> seems it wanted a src package it can't find to match the debian ver #
<robru> kgunn, is this the first citrain landing of ubuntu-touch-session? it seems like the packaging is wrnog
<kgunn> robru: it might be
<robru> kgunn, ugh, native package... hm
<robru> kgunn, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/session-manager-touch/packaging/+merge/212047 ok, so this would be my recommendation for packaging changes to get session-manager-touch through the ci train
<kgunn> robru: ok, do i just need to add that mp ?
<kgunn> to the list of mp's or does it have to land first or something
<robru> kgunn, well, it needs some input
<robru> kgunn, because I'm changing it from a native package to a split one, that's somewhat controversial. also I renamed the source package name, people are going to be ruffled by that. so we need to identify the stakeholders and see what they say
<kgunn> robru: ok...so this silo is really only for testing...not landing...can i add that mp in the meantime ?
<robru> kgunn, oh, sure. just add it to the start of the list before reconfiguring
<robru> ogra_, I guess you are the most relevant person to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/session-manager-touch/packaging/+merge/212047 please don't hate me ;-)
<robru> t1mp, yeah i just got one failure in clock app...
<robru> mine's different though
<kgunn> t1
<t1mp> robru: I got two, see https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-bug1288876/+merge/211330/comments/500843
<t1mp> it has a link to the full logs
<robru> t1mp, sorry, forgot to paste mine, let me dig it from my terminal scrollbar
<robru> t1mp, here's my failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7127287/
<robru> t1mp, totally different tests. seems flaky i guess. i only ran it once -- did you retry yet?
<t1mp> robru: ah yes, I didn't get clock failure. But kalikiana was also running all tests and he got the clock failure
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^
<t1mp> robru: I'm re-trying the music app test now
<t1mp> kalikiana: did you retry the clock test?
<kgunn> robru: ok, this thing hates me....can you reconfig ?
<robru> kgunn, you didn't copy the MP list into the reconfig job ;-)
<kgunn> robru: oh i feel stupid
<robru> kgunn, nah, it's stupid that you have to copy&paste it by hand like some kind of peasant. we're hoping to improve this in a later version of citrain
<kgunn> robru: yeah...it still doesn't like the ubuntu-touch-session
 * kgunn laughed at peasant remark
<t1mp> hmm I got confused with all the tests.. I did get clock failures
<t1mp> I'm re-running the wrong tests..
 * t1mp re-queued the clock tests
<robru> kgunn, hmmm
<robru> kgunn, i don't see my MP in that build log...
<robru> kgunn, oh, your reconfig failed. let me redo it
<t1mp> robru: I'm running clock tests again. they fail somewhere else now
<robru> t1mp, well that seems quite flaky then
<robru> t1mp, i'm running other stuff (because I'm testing autopilot itself) and it seems fine elsewhere. i'll rerun clock app in a bit
<t1mp> robru: it is long past EOD time for me so I step out now. I linked all the logs with clock-app failures here https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-bug1288876/+merge/211330
<robru> t1mp, ok cool. good night!
<t1mp> robru: let me know if you report a bug for clock-app tests, I'll read it tomorrow. Otherwise I can report it tomorrow
 * t1mp off
<robru> thomi, so I've been testing autopilot for like, 3 hours. it's looking really good. I expect to publish it in an hour or so
<thomi> robru: wooo! that's great news, thanks
<robru> thomi, you're welcome
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<plars> robru: cyphermox: looks like 249 is still running, not much to report so far except that calendar-app appears to have 2 errors on mako
<cyphermox> robru: didn't we assign 46 and 47 before? I thought we had?
<robru> plars, thanks
<cyphermox> plars: thanks
<robru> cyphermox, nah you're thinking of 45 and 44
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> well, I'll take care of them now
<cyphermox> I added l48, which is more indicator stuff
<veebers> robru: will the up-coming TRAINCON-0 affect assigning silos? i.e. I'll want to grab one today for autopilot release+1 so I can hit it in my morning next week
<robru> veebers, ehhhhhh.. in theory "no" but if there's lots of blocked landings there might be a silo shortage
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<robru> veebers, i'll try to assign your next silo as soon as we complete the publishing of the current one
<veebers> robru: awesome, thank you
<robru> veebers, are the MPs listed in the sheet already?
<veebers> robru: not yet. I'm getting things together and sorting out any merge conflicts
<robru> veebers, ok cool.
<veebers> robru: I'll have something soon (as we can partly reconfigure silos ourselves now, right?)
<robru> veebers, you can reconfigure yourself as long as you don't add any new packages. but don't reconfig 3 or we'll have to retest the whole thing
<veebers> robru: ack, I'm not going to touch 3 ^_^
<jdstrand> robru: apparmor testing completed and good. ok for me to publish? I assume I just need ACK_PACKAGING
<robru> jdstrand, uhhh... how big of a change is this? do you promise no regressions? ;-)
<jdstrand> it is a new upstream release. it is heavily tested on touch, desktop and server. FFe discussion happened with infinity. it is good
<robru> jdstrand, ok, publish away then.
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> merge and clean should be ONLY_FREE_SILO cause of the source package upload/pocket copy, correct?
<jdstrand> robru: ^
<robru> jdstrand, hmm, i don't think so. just run merge & clean like normal, it won't merge anything because it has no MPs. should be fine
<jdstrand> ok
<robru> brb
<robru> back
<robru> thomi, veebers: cyphermox and I are a little concerned about the diff for upstart-app-launch. it looks like some zeitgeist-core stuff got reverted. Is that intentional, or a mistake?
<thomi> robru: what? no!
<thomi> robru: my branch changes two lines only
<robru> thomi, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/51/artifact/packaging_changes_upstart-app-launch_0.3+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1.diff sounds like a mistake then ;-)
<thomi> just changes the name of the nev var that's set from QT_TESTABILITY -> QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY
<thomi> robru: yes, I didn't do that!
<thomi> robru: this is my MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/upstart-app-launch/trunk-fix-env-var/+merge/208716
<robru> cyphermox, ohhh, i think I see what's happening. the revert is 0ubuntu3, so it would have been a manual distro upload that wasn't in trunk. that's why it got lost in the silo
<cyphermox> well, you're missing 0ubuntu2 and 0ubuntu3
<cyphermox> for this change: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/0.3+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu3
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, whoever did those didn't bother to sync trunk.
<cyphermox> which also shows up in the diff, and I kind of agree with xnox's change
 * thomi is totally lost :)
<cyphermox> I would rather not land this as it is, it's wrong to revert changelog like this
<robru> thomi, sorry, basicaly xnox uploaded some changes direct to distro (short-circuiting citrain) and now citrain is really confused. it thinks you want to undo those changes. but you don't. so we need to re-sync
<cyphermox> thomi: so basically, what you'd need to do is take the diffs from 0ubuntu2 and 0ubuntu3 and apply them in the merge request or however else, on the branch, so as to be in sync with twhat's in the archive
<robru> cyphermox, yes you're right, we just need to resync
<thomi> robru: do I need to do anything, or will you guys take care of it?
<robru> thomi, i can take care of it if you're not comfortable with this level of debian-fu
<thomi> and, as an aside, how come changes are bypassing ci-train?
<thomi> robru: thanks, I'll buy you a beer in Malta :)
<robru> thomi, well, xnox is being a bad boy. shame on him
<robru> thomi, haha, thanks
<robru> cyphermox, ok, so other than those accidental reverts, any other concerns? i'll fix that then publish?
<cyphermox> pretty much
<cyphermox> let me check what 0ubuntu2 is
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/0.3+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu2
<cyphermox> yeah, if you get the diff for both these uploads, then you'd basically have no packaging diff except for a possible changelog entry
<kgunn> robru: i started to hit build again for the packcages that didn't show up...was wondering if you were up to something special there ?
<kgunn> only the ubuntu-touch-session & mir packages built
<kgunn> but not....the many others
<robru> kgunn, oh sorry. i wasn't sure what the status of the silo was so I ran a build job to only build the touch-session package. i guess mir built from before.
<robru> kgunn, if there's anything missing, by all means, rebuild the silo
<kgunn> cool....
<cyphermox> eh
<robru> thomi, ok, sorry for the delay. i synced distro into trunk and now I'm rebuilding *just* upstart-app-launch (so we don't have to retest autopilot). should be ready to go soon here
<thomi> robru: awesome! \o/
<kenvandine> robru, i don't know what's up with that merge conflict, i just grabbed his branch and tried merging trunk
<kenvandine> says nothing to do
<kenvandine> i merged in my 2 branches he prereq'd on and it did something... but no diff
<kenvandine> i commited them at lp:~ken-vandine/content-hub/peer_picker_ui
<robru> kenvandine, can you push it all to fix_pending_check and i'll rebuild?
<robru> kenvandine, oh, just saw "bzr help criss-cross" in the log. never saw that before. bzr kinda sucks at merging it seems
<kenvandine> robru, so i merged that into my quiet_logging branch
<kenvandine> which was built off of peer_picker_ui branch
<kenvandine> so you can just remove that branch from the config
<robru> kenvandine, oh ok thanks
<kenvandine> and i refreshed all the branches based on that
 * kenvandine crosses fingers
<kenvandine> sucks to have so many branches queued up :(
<kenvandine> soooo much change
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ i merged his peer_picker_ui branch into one of mine that was stacked on it and robru is going to reconfigure it
<kenvandine> bfiller, hopefully that'll clear it up
<robru> kenvandine, bfiller: ok fingers crossed! http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/37/console
 * kenvandine thinks it's beer thirty... goes to get a cold one
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine, lol
<robru> you're welcome
<bfiller> kenvandine: nice, Elleo and I did the same with peer_picker_ui and peer_details and we got further
<bfiller> kenvandine: this criss-cross bzr stuff is a bit of a mystery
<kenvandine> yeah
<bfiller> kenvandine: we were guessing we'd end up with one big mamoth branch
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-21
<bfiller> kenvandine: failed again on quiet_logging branch
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> that's the one that has peer_picker_ui in it
<kenvandine> wtf!
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> peer_picker_ui is still in it
<kenvandine> robru, can you remove that from the config?
<cjwatson> cyphermox,thomi,robru: xnox's changes are in https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/upstart-app-launch/sync-archive/+merge/209908
<cjwatson> please just land that as well if you're landing another UAL change
<robru> cjwatson, oh, I already pushed the changes direct to trunk. so that MP is stale / conflicting now. wasn't aware of the MP, sorry
<cjwatson> It would have landed weeks ago if the landing process were remotely functional.
<robru> i see
<robru> kenvandine, sorry remove which from the config? I removed one already..
<cyphermox> ugh
<kenvandine> robru, which did you remove?
<kenvandine> the only one that should get removed is the peer_picker_ui branch
<kenvandine> which was in that second run
<robru> kenvandine, the one that was conflicting from the previous build run... can't remember the name right now
<robru> but not that one you just said
<kenvandine> peer_details?
<kenvandine> peer_picker_ui looked like the one that failed the first time
<robru> kenvandine, fix_pending_check
<kenvandine> that shouldn't have
<kenvandine> it was a tiny change on top of more_handlers
<kenvandine> it got much further than that
<robru> kenvandine, not sure what you mean? "the first time" http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/36/console i saw fix_pending_check giving conflicts
<kenvandine> oh.. i was looking at the criss cross stuff for peer_picker_ui
<kenvandine> let me merge that into quiet_logging too
<robru> kenvandine, ok, so i'm going to add fix_pending_check back, drop peer_picker_ui, then what?
<kenvandine> robru, so drop peer_picker_ui and give me a minute
<robru> kenvandine, wait, do I add fix_pending_check back or not?
<kenvandine> no, it might blow up again
<robru> ok
<kenvandine> i merged it into quiet_logging
<kenvandine> like bfiller said, we'll get a mamoth MP :/
<kenvandine> but it works :)
<kenvandine> ok, pushed
<kenvandine> robru, remove peer_picker_ui though
<kenvandine> if you didn't already
<kenvandine> so drop fix_pending_check and peer_picker_ui
<kenvandine> and i think it'll be clean
<robru> kenvandine, ok, those are dropped, i'm kicking the build now
<robru> kenvandine, bfiller : ok here is the latest attempt: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/38/console
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome!
<robru> kenvandine, are we rooming in Malta?
<kenvandine> we can
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> put it on the spreadsheet
<robru> yeah, just got my approval today
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'm booked already
<robru> kenvandine, heh, neither of us are in the spreadsheet yet ;-)
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> i was the other day
<kenvandine> robru, oh... look at the second worksheet
<kenvandine> there are 2 weeks
<kenvandine> we are on the second
<robru> ooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooh
<bregma> hey guys, I got a weird build fail (looks like a write fail) on amd64 in my silo, other arches built OK ... is there a way to restart just that one build, to see if it was a transient error in the builder?
<robru> that explains why there were no names I recognized on the whole thing ;-)
<robru> bregma, should be in the PPA a 'retry build' button if you dig.
<robru> bregma, which silo?
<bregma> landing-006
<cjwatson> robru: he won't have access unless he's in ci-train-ppa-service
<robru> ok, i'm on it
<cjwatson> I don't see the failure though
<cjwatson> oh yes I do
<bregma> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+build/5832899 fyi
<bregma> looks suspicious to me
<cjwatson> I guess you mean
<cjwatson> make[3]: *** [generated/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.networkarearegion.gschema.xml] Error 9
<cjwatson> it's pretty scary if our builders are throwing random write errors, but I guess in this case it's OK to give it another try
<robru> bregma, ok, i restarted it, if you keep watching the jenkins log you should see the status revert from "failed" to "building" (eventually)
<bregma> yeah, the usual, and hopefully not continue on to "failed to build"
<robru> bregma, if jenkins says "failed to build", just immediately re-run build with WATCH_ONLY and then it'll see the newer status of that rebuild
<bregma> well, I just watch the PPA itself, it tells me everything
<kenvandine> bfiller, woot... it's building in the ppa now
<kenvandine> robru, thx for the help
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome
<kenvandine> i'm going to disconnect now, before i get tempted to work more :)
<kenvandine> good night all!
<robru> ok, i'm off for dinner, but i'll be back in an hour or so in case anybody needs anything
<kgunn> cyphermox: you around ?
<kgunn> robru: ...hey when you get back, can you reconfig silo 4 ...one...more...time....
<kgunn> it doesn't like me doing reconfig with those "ubuntu-touch-session" MPs
<kgunn> wondering what trick you are doing to reconfig without it griping
<kgunn> robru: i gotta boot into my macos for a bit...i'll check back in about an hour or so
<plars> robru: cyphermox: 249 finished, just those two calendar app errors on mako so I'm going to rerun those. hopefully they will not be reproducible
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> robru: reconfiguring silo 4...
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> just got back
<cyphermox> well, it's failing...
<cyphermox> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-0-reconfigure/14/console
<robru> i... what
<cyphermox> weird huh
<robru> cyphermox, try again? maybe it's a connection issue
<robru> i mean that's a standard MP. it's not like i did anything that would change that.
<cyphermox> some issue with launchpad
<robru> thomi, !!!! omg i'm so sorry that took all day. i just confirmed the trunk resync was successful and now published autopilot!
<veebers> robru: that's awesome news! :-)
<robru> veebers, will you be around in an hour? that's usually how long it takes for stuff to get through proposed, then I can merge & clean, then I can assign your next silo... but I might need to be reminded because i seem to be easily distracted and forgetful today
<veebers> robru: yep, it's only 3pm for me :-)
<robru> veebers, oh sweet, you australian or something? 7PM here, I'm EOD, but I've got things to do ;-)
<veebers> robru: Close, New Zealand :-)
<robru> nice
<veebers> robru: I presume you'll be around on my Tuesday morning? (um, probably your Monday afternoon right?)
<robru> veebers, i should be, yeah.
<robru> i'm taking off early friday for a weekend trip but i should be back monday no problems
<veebers> robru: coolio, if you're not around in an hour I might hold off and get a silo on my Tues, save holding a silo over the weekend (it's Friday arvo here)
<thomi> robru: wooo! thanks man
<robru> thomi, you're welcome!
<robru> veebers, ok no worries
<robru> cyphermox, hmmm what happened in silo 4?
<cyphermox> the what?
<cyphermox> it's the one that is broke for reconfig
<robru> oh right. sorry I was just looking at the most recent *build* log error and got confused
<cyphermox> yeah, it's still failing anyway
<cyphermox> need to ask ops.
<thomi> robru: I see the M&C job running - thanks :)
<thomi> was just about to kick it off myself :)
<robru> thomi, you're welcome! do you have some MPs to snag a new silo with?
<thomi> veebers: ^ ?
<thomi> I did this release, it's veebers turn to feel the pain for the next one :)
<robru> haha
<robru> veebers, I'd recommend jumping into a silo now, even if you don't test until next week -- i predict silos will be hard to come by next week...
<thomi> robru: I guess he's AFK for a second
<robru> no worries. lunch or dinner perhaps?
<thomi> I predict: coffee break
<thomi> it's 4:20 PM
<veebers> robru: hey, sorry was running tests
<veebers> thomi: :-)
<thomi> bah.. was close...
<robru> thomi, I've had lunch at 4PM some days ;-)
<veebers> robru: one moment I'll update the spreadsheet
<robru> veebers, great
<veebers> robru: Thanks for the heads up. I've setup line 49.
<robru> veebers, great, i'll assign it now
<veebers> robru: Even if silos are hard to come by, it won't be hard to reconfigure right? i.e. I might need to add a MR for gallery-app
<veebers> robru: awesome, thank you
<robru> veebers, nope, reconfigs are trivial
<veebers> robru: sweet
<robru> veebers, ok, you got silo... wait for it... 3! ;-)
<robru> veebers, are you able to kick the build yourself? or do you need me to?
<veebers> robru: nice :-) thanks again
<veebers> robru: I can kick the build
<robru> veebers, you're welcome!
<thomi> ahhh, it feels so good to pass the "release autopilot" baton to the next person
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> I'll build the landing-015, since it seems like a good idea to have testable asap
<robru> Mirv, good morning
<robru> Mirv, don't panic, but I published autopilot today. I tested it for at least 5 hours. it looked really good
<Mirv> robru: PANIC!!
<Mirv> robru: ok, sounds good :)
<tvoss> cyphermox, around?
<tvoss> cyphermox, if so, can I get a silo for line 43?
<Mirv> tvoss: I'm not good enough for you!? :)
<Mirv> that said, we're full in silo usage (regarding the limits we've set to ourselves), let's see if something could be freed
<tvoss> Mirv, oh, you are around :) sorry for that :)
<tvoss> Mirv, I'm just looking for an available silo-dealer :) but my needs will not be fulfilled I guess
<Mirv> tvoss: I try to get that one tested line published and I'll let you know when dbus-cpp could have a chance
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, thank you
<Mirv> mandel: hi, it was pointed out at #ubuntu-devel that the QML plugin dependency is too strict - or is it on purpose?
<Mirv> mandel: I mean, are you planning to break ABI on purpose without bumping the library soname?
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> \
<sil2100> I mean, hm, why did robru publish autopilot? Didn't he get the e-mail and didn't read the meeting summary?
<Mirv> sil2100: he said not to panic in the morning, and that he had tested it for at least 5h before publishing and that it looked really good
<Mirv> and... morning!
<sil2100> Mirv: smoketesting looks ok, just it's really unwise to land risky things like autopilot while we're in the state 'do not publish anything besides fixes'
<sil2100> Mirv: since even if you test everything, you never know if it won't introduce additional flakyness or the likes
<sil2100> For me stopping the line means stopping the line ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, it's not without risks I agree, not sure why he wanted it in (well, of course it's nice to always to get stuff in, just hard to be 100% sure nothing breaks)
<sil2100> Mirv: this time it's a no-issue, but for the future I would really like to avoid that
<asac> sil2100: autopilot landing worked well?
<asac> hmm. dont see it in 250
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm now running the UITK tests for double-testing to spot regressions. it's for the notes-app, I believe that's something that should go in since it's a 5.2 regression? (even though notes-app was workarounded)
<Mirv> sil2100: meanwhile, I've the updated indicator-datetime installed too. not sure about that one, I didn't have much alarm success but it looks like the branches are supposed to fix real bugs
<asac> Mirv: is it in the blocker list?
<sil2100> Mirv: for now don't land anything that's not fixing the blockers, so even UITK I would not move
<Mirv> asac: it was on the blocker list earlier, but then workarounded. so yeah it can be postponed.
<Mirv> sil2100: true, that
<asac> right
<asac> cool
<Mirv> sil2100: finally, thomas would like to have a silo for line 43, but we're out of silos
<sil2100> asac: I don't see the changes file for 250 on ogra's machine, but from my calculations it should be in 250
<asac> sil2100: do you know where we are on the blockers?
<asac> sil2100: you are right. thta one is missing
<Mirv> I think we're at the point that Savi_q is sleeping and he filed upstream bug report in the night
<sil2100> asac: I just read all the e-mails and checked the bugs, and as Mirv mentioned there's an Qt upstream bug filled in and some insight on the LP bug as well
<sil2100> We would have to wait for upstreams to wake up and comment how they want to proceed
<Mirv> then the alarms problem alone seems complex, and that's why I'm asking about indicator-datetime - there's the general event issue, and then bugfixes that claim to now have branches
<sil2100> But it seems that most issues are related ;/
<asac> sil2100: we cant solve this on our own?
<sil2100> asac: by upstreams I mean our upstreams
<asac> ah
<sil2100> Like, Saviq and kgunn ;)
<Mirv> I built indicator-datetime in the morning with those branches, but since the event issue is also there I'm uncertain how to test the branches properly
<asac> sil2100: ic... those guys are always laggers :P
<asac> hehe
<Mirv> sil2100: feel free to give the indicator-datetime a whirl
<Saviq> excuse me!
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try then, I'll just reflash my device to latest
<sil2100> Saviq: :O ! Awake already?!
<Saviq> sil2100, for an hour now :P
 * sil2100 shocked
<sil2100> ;)
<asac> seems ogra's bot is more unreliable than our AP tests
<asac> guess thats a good thing
<asac> hehe
<sil2100> heh ;p
<asac> after all we get some maturity into this stuff
<Mirv> FWIW I'm running full AP suite with both UITK and indicator-datetime updated, so if everything passes that's at least additional data point in addition to actual manual testing
<asac> afaik the trainbot died two days ago already :)
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, do you have any ideas on how to proceed with this Qt-event-stopping bug?
<asac> and that doesnt do mcuh :)
<Mirv> sil2100: well there was the ugly hack to refresh Mir once a second...
<sil2100> Mirv: sounds like a promotion candidate then! :D
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> haha
<Mirv> seriously, I guess it depends how deep the change of behavior in Qt is, ie. is it really that the events handling can't be just forced somewhere where wanted
<sil2100> ANyway, seriously, I don't know much about Qt5 insides, but it's strange that this happens for like music and such, but for instance phone calls on a screen turned off still works
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, am waiting for QML upstream to show up and comment
<Mirv> Saviq: are you on #qt-labs?
<Saviq> Mirv, yes
<Saviq> Mirv, talked with thiago yesterday, and they did see this behaviour as weird
<Saviq> but referred me to Alan
<Mirv> Saviq: if you want to have additional data points, there is ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/backup-qt511 and I could provide with an apt line to downgrade eg. a chroot:s environment to it
<Mirv> ie Qt 5.1.1 built against trusty
<Mirv> I had that done in December
<sil2100> Nice :)
<Saviq> Mirv, let me try, I'll be fine with the versions I think
<sil2100> Convinient!
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: /me likes backups, you never know when they might be useful
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, libicu48 not there :/
<Mirv> Saviq: let me try it and possibly give some ugly hacks
<Saviq> Mirv, so I'm down to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7129585/
 * Saviq tries to force this in
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 a silo for line 51 would be highly appreciated :)
<Mirv> Saviq: first one being wget 'https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/4.8.1.1-13+nmu1ubuntu1/+build/5185636/+files/libicu48_4.8.1.1-13%2Bnmu1ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<Saviq> Mirv, the latter pulls in -dev packages for some reason
<Saviq> or maybe my apt-cache foo is wrong
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm fine it seems
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, same in 5.1.1
<Mirv> Saviq: \o/ dist-upgrade in my chroot still running. I was thinking about apt pinning
<Mirv> Saviq: aha, so it has changed already there...
 * Saviq marks
<Mirv> useful data to upstream too
<seb128> Mirv, hey, thanks for the silos/starting the build/adding the commit messages
<Mirv> seb128: you're welcome
<seb128> Mirv, I'm doing testing now, giving the silos back then hopefully
<Saviq>     Created:
<Saviq>         Today 12:25 AM
<Saviq>     Updated:
<Saviq>         Today 10:02 AM
<Saviq> no, that's not confusing _at all_
<seb128> Saviq, you found a way to go back in time to update things before they get created? ;-)
<Mirv> Saviq: there's only small part of the world you need to convince to leave 12h clock behind :)
<sil2100> tvoss: bad news! We're in *that* mode again, which means we don't assign any silos for anything that's not a blocker fix
<Saviq> seb128, Mirv, yeah
<Mirv> I always need to read the Wikipedia article on the am/pm stuff
<Mirv> especially the part of what 12:00am meant
<Mirv> so simple http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock#Confusion_at_noon_and_midnight
<Saviq> Mirv, what do you mean, it's obvious that after 12:59 it's 1:00, isn't it? ;)
<sil2100> Sooo obvious
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, it's obvious that after 12:00pm it's 12:01 am and then at some point 01:00, at least according to one interpration :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: May I ask for a silo to proceed with the line nro 13?
<Mirv> bzoltan: TRAINCON-0 announced by asac on the mailing list
<Mirv> assigning silos would be possible, though, but we're out of them as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: sadly we are very low on silos right now...
<Mirv> probably in 1-2h there'll be silos available
<sil2100> uh, need to reflash my device again
<bzoltan> Mirv: may I put some extra MRs on the silo16 then?
<Mirv> bzoltan: hehe, actually yes you can, since that's not going in either since it's not anymore a blocker after notes-app was workarounded
<bzoltan> Mirv: ohh... nice :) should we just add the line 13 to that silo and reconfigure?
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah I think so
<sil2100> thostr_: ping
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks mate :)
<Mirv> and modify the description
<thostr_> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> thostr_: I see charles prepared a merge fixing the #1295237 blocker?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1295237/+merge/212021
<sil2100> thostr_: do we have a landing for that? Is this a final fix?
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, I see now it's part of the datetime landing
<Mirv> sil2100: that's what I asked you to give a whirl to
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, so it's in a silo now but with some other fix, nvm then!
<thostr_> charles told be that cyphermox was already silo'ing it
<Mirv> sil2100: the other fix is the fix Charles pointed out in the bug report that is on the blocker list
<Mirv> thostr_: sil2100: yep, cyphermox did the silo and I launched a build in the morning so it's ready to be tested from there
<thostr_> in total charles has three patches:  https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1295271/+merge/212028, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1295237/+merge/212021 and https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1293646/+merge/212056
<seb128> the first 2 are in silo 15
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: is that fine if I add the third one and reconfigure/rebuild? or do you want to get the touch fixes through and do another landing for the desktop fix later?
<sil2100> seb128: let's do another landing later, since this way we won't have to wait for a rebuild now and simply test and publish
<sil2100> seb128: if that's fine with you
<seb128> sil2100, ok, can you help testing it?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, just finishing re-flashing ;)
<seb128> sil2100, sure, if you don't tell me the other landing is going to be blocked because the lockdown :p
<sil2100> seb128: pfff ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please kick rebuild in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+build/5833499 ?
<Saviq> or well, "try again"
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> ogra_: hello! Are you coming? :)
<seb128> mhr3, do you watch your silos? you have one failing to build and one woth "code cleanup" waiting to be tested since yesterday morning at least
<mandel> Mirv, I have read your comment in the MR and it makes sense
<Mirv> mandel: did you read the last one too? :)
<Mirv> mandel: so it seems it's not something required to be changed. now we just have the TRAINCON-0 so I'm afraid even with it ready for publishing we can't publish it
<mandel> Mirv, just did.. ok, so it looks like is not a huge problem then
<mandel> Mirv, indeed, I read asacs email and I know the current situation, we will have to wait
<Mirv> mandel: let's keep in the silo and ready to be published at moment's notice.
<mandel> Mirv, is not a blocker for me atm and I have talked with the browser people and they are not yet in the point where they are going to be using it, os we are ok
<mandel> Mirv, keeping the silo is awesome :)
<mhr3> seb128, i do
<seb128> mhr3, so fix your build or give the silo back ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, the testing failed and i already warned Wellark that the indicator stuff needs to move
<Laney> the last promoted image still uses 5.0, right?
<ogra_> Laney, yup
<Laney> NEAT
<ogra_> 237 iirc
<Laney> this is handy for testing behaviour differences
<Laney> we should keep one around
<ogra_> we keep the promoted ones
<seb128> Laney, what do you test? the tz stuff?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> cool, I assumed you would
<Laney> pretty sure it worked before
<Laney> but who knows
<seb128> I'm 90% sure it did work correctly
<seb128> I was wondering what changed
<Laney> qt :P
<seb128> but now that you mention it, it's probably qt5.2 :p
<seb128> I though we used datetimed there
<Laney> although the report doesn't say what version it was
<Laney> yes, to change the tz
<seb128> well, I get the issue on current trusty desktop
<Laney> but then there's a call to tell qml that it has changed
<Laney> Date.timeZoneUpdated()
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's a bit weird
<seb128> like I'm utc+1
<seb128> if I pick SF it gaves me california as utc+2
<seb128> if I pick Paris back it gives me france as utc-8
<seb128> e.g it's one step behind
<seb128> maybe the order of signals changed or something
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> signals done seem to be a strength of Qt 5.2 :P
<ogra_> *don't
<seb128> Laney, btw, you should be able to test click updates now :p
<Laney> yeah it works for me on that image
<Laney> that's both good and bad at the same time :P
<sil2100> davmor2: so, ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015 if anything, and upgrade indicator-datetime from it :)
<seb128> sil2100, indicator-datetime seems fine to me, but I'm unsure how to trigger the original bug so I can't really confirm that's fixed
<sil2100> seb128: I'm trying to do it right now, but I asked davmor2 (who reported it) to give it a spin as well
<seb128> good
<sil2100> As he knows the best how to trigger it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for testing!
<seb128> yw!
<davmor2> sil2100, seb128: right my phone is now flashed so let me make sure I can replicate on the new image and then I'll look at installing the ppa and seeing if the fix solves the issue
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> right reproduced now to install the ppa
<Mirv> FYI I've not seen regressions from indicator-datetime in full AP suite so far, 3/4 done or so
<Mirv> one calendar app AP fail but that has happened before too
<sil2100> Mirv: general dogfooding also didn't reveal any problems here, although I'm having a hard time doing the testing as mentioned on the bug ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess davmor2 will give us a definite +1 on if the issue is fixed
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: nice round of bugs you have. I mean, those seem like more cornercase problems but definitely something that people will eventually hit if not kept on radar.
<Mirv> being a beta tester of jolla these kind of problems seem quite familiar. now they're non-beta, but still some similar bugs there, which is not surprising given the complexity of a phone.
<davmor2> sil2100, seb128: Okay so I seem to be able to dismiss alarms now \o/ :)
<seb128> davmor2, great!
<sil2100> davmor2: yessss!
<sil2100> davmor2: actually, on my device every alarm attempt I made was dismissable
<sil2100> Mirv: you want to do the honor of publishing inidicator-datetime? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: so testing has concluded? mine _just_ finished as well, no regressions.
<Laney> yeah I got a simple reproducer
<Laney> dateTimeUpdated() seems buggy
<Laney> I mean timeZoneUpdated
 * Mirv hears if what Laney is saying is somehow related to indicator-datetime landing
<Laney> it's a qt problem
<sil2100> Mirv: it's a different issue, related to TZ's
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. so changing Tested to be yes as per davmor2 and publishing then.
<sil2100> Mirv: you can publish indicator-datetime as it is now anyway I guess
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> indicator-datetime published
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, davmor2: thanks
<popey> davmor2: adb shell ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calculator - what do you see?
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7129959/
<davmor2> popey: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# davmor2@stryder:~$ adb shell ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calculator
<davmor2> ls: cannot access /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calculator: No such file or directory
<popey> wat
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, i just worke up my mako and the shell is dead .... indicators work, switching apps work, the launcher shows if i swipe from the left, but the shell itself is stuck on the application lens and i cant move it
<Saviq> ogra_, right, I think I encountered that once or twice, it felt like mouse input isn't delivered
<ogra_> (lockscreen works too)
<davmor2> popey: root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com# ls -al
<davmor2> total 8
<davmor2> drwxr-xr-x 2 clickpkg clickpkg 4096 Mar 21 03:17 .
<davmor2> drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root     4096 Mar 21 09:26 ..
<Saviq> ogra_, edges are different 'cause they deal with touch events
<popey> davmor2: is this a clean device you have just flashed?
<Saviq> ogra_, but everything else deals in mouse events and it looks like that gets b0rked
<davmor2> popey: yeap and then added a ppa and opened calculator
<ogra_> hmm, k
<Saviq> ogra_, I didn't find a way to repro, though :/
<Saviq> ogra_, but please file a bug
<ogra_> Saviq, anything you want me to capture specifically ?
<Saviq> ogra_, steps to repro...
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i dont reallly have any ... i had a paused music app up and the device was suspended over night
<ogra_> waking it up got me this
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> i just tried to use the hud to close the music app ... now i cant swipe it away anymore
<ogra_> swiping down brings up the indicators behind the opened hud
<ogra_> this device is seriously confused
<davmor2> ogra_: do you see the little down arrow on the hud transparency at the top?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> yes, see ... use, no
<davmor2> ogra_: :(
<ogra_> tapping there expands the indicator pane a few mm
<davmor2> don't find bugs we want to promote and image :P
<ogra_> i can use the left swipe to get back to the shell
<ogra_> davmor2, how do you expect us to promote an image with the signal processing bug
<davmor2> ogra_: it won't help if you find more in the meantime though ;)
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<ogra_> filing anyway ...
 * davmor2 sends a message to LP to block the Report bug button if login == "ogra"
<ogra_> Saviq, bug 1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "shell is unresponsive after a night of suspend, while all other UI elements work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
 * ogra_ reboots the device
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> not really helpful i think ...
<ogra_> but at least it is logged
<ogra_> hmpf ... my flo doesnt offer me to upgrade
<ogra_> i'm on 248, i'm online but neither the notification in system-settings comes up nor do i see any update when i tap on the update icon in sysstem-settings
 * ogra_ reboots the device
<ogra_> aha, works after reboot
<seb128> still seems a bug in the service
<ogra_> nah, must be system-settings :P
<seb128> ogra_, not a bug, you locked down our archive, we are locking down your upgrades
<seb128> :p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i didnt lock down anything ... complain to the sack ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> (/me just notices that that sounds like "talk to the hand")
<seb128> talking to the sack is like talking to wall ;-)
<seb128> *to a wall
<ogra_> nah, depends what you say really :)
<seb128> if you say something he doesn't want to hear I should have added
 * ogra_ knows that "want a whisky ?" always gets him a response
<seb128> lol
<asac> whats the word on the train block?
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 10?
<sil2100> asac: we're still blocked on the event thing, it's still being discussed
<asac> Saviq: do we have any leads on our side?
<sil2100> thostr_: we're in TRAINCON-0 and low on silos right now
<asac> e.g. still straws?
<sil2100> asac: he's on lunch right now
<sil2100> asac: but I saw a lot of discussion on -unity
<thostr_> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> greyback: maybe you have any leads?
<greyback> sil2100: not really, Saviq is looking after it
<Mirv> in case bzoltan asks, landing-016 was reconfigured as discussed to include "all" the UITK branches hoped to be landed at some point when traincon is over
<ogra_> asac, seems the issue is there sice Qt 5.1 .... Saviq filed an upstream bug
<Saviq> yup /me bisects
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am sure we are on our own
<asac> to get this fixed
<asac> or hacked
<asac> until upstream has time to look at it
 * ogra_ thinks we should reconsider the block, looks like fixing might take longer and we are finally constantly green atm
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> locking down everyone also doesn't help to fix that qt bug
<seb128> it's like a few people working on it/knowing the topic enough, it's not going to be fixed earlier by preventing others to do their work
<asac> Saviq: so once you have the commit, feel free to pull bzoltan and his team in
<Saviq> seb128, ogra_ +1
<seb128> asac, what about listening to the teams rather than being stubborn? or at least explain why the lockdown is helping
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out for quick lunch now
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please kick the dependency-wait armhf builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+packages
<Saviq> Mirv, i.e. unity-mir and platform-api
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't see missing armhf builds for them. other archs?
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry, my eyes are broken
<Saviq> Mirv, ignore please :)
<Mirv> Saviq: ignoring:)
<cjwatson> Saviq: you might just not have reloaded recently - dep-waits are auto-retried if possible at 25,55 * * * *
<cjwatson> and those successful armhf builds are recent
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah, I must've
<davmor2> ogra_: don't change imgbots name :)  === isn't supported in xchat as a highlight string so I've put in imgbots nick to hightlight on instead see if that works :)
<popey> get a better irc client ☻
<ogra_> davmor2, robru asked me to put "trainguard" into the string it posts ... just highlight onn that
<davmor2> popey: I can get a plugin for it but I don't trust unofficial 3rd party plugins
<davmor2> ogra_: that's the other alternative I guess :)
<davmor2> ogra_: just reading your email to the phone list.  I don't think we should keep mir running that's just daft.  but might be a force on us if QT are not going to change the upstream do we know if things will actually be changed though?
<ogra_> davmor2, it affects X11 too and i dont think it is wanted to stop processing in Qt, so i am confident upstream will fix it (or accept a patch from us once we have one)
<ogra_> davmor2, though Saviq is the better person to judge this
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm slightly worried "this is a feature, not a bug"
<ogra_> i just personally think we should see that we release one of the green images tonight ... that gives the SDK team still the rest of the day and a chance to fix it but wont block the world ... we are (as i said) in a special situationn with the beta freeze and all
<Saviq> ogra_, should know a bit more once I pinpoint a commit
<ogra_> anyway, not up to me, just stating an opinion here ... the final decision is in rickspencesrs and asac's hands
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks for the update
<mhr3> sil2100, giving up 002
<davmor2> popey: I just got the warning on facebook login I just hit continue and it all worked for me
<davmor2> popey: and an email from facebook to
<davmor2> +o
<popey> ☹
<kenvandine> bfiller, what do we do about clicks that are part of a silo?  like gallery in silo 14?
<bfiller> kenvandine: we have to build it manually I guess
<bfiller> kenvandine: was about to do that to test
<cyphermox> seb128: thostr_: I was told by charles that he wasn't sure about the third, so he said not to add it, that's why there were only two
<thostr_> cyphermox: ok with me. the first two seem more critical anyway
<davmor2> popey: let me open up friends and make sure it actually works though
<davmor2> popey: yeap Friends shows facebook posts
<sil2100> mhr3: ok
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Any progress?
<ogra_> don't be pushy !
<Saviq> sil2100, it's BUILDING! ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> :O
<Saviq> unfortunately qt's pretty heavy to build ;)
<Saviq> especially when you're trying to bisect...
<sil2100> Saviq: you think we'll have to distro-patch Qt to get it fixed, or maybe we can workaround it in our projects instead?
<ogra_> in all of them ?
<Saviq> sil2100, Qt
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, in every one in the archive ;)
<ogra_> we shouldnt have to distro-patch though ... upstream should ifx it :P
<sil2100> ogra_: we're being priority-pushed here, Qt upstream doesn't understand the PRESSURE I have on me and the PRESSURE I put on Saviq right now to get this fixed ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, ogra_'s trying to lift the pressure on ubuntu-devel for you ;)
<ogra_> i think it doesnt need you to make Saviq feel the pressure :)
<ogra_> (or me, or anyone)
<sil2100> Phew
<Saviq> it doesn't help that 5.0 doesn't build on trusty...
 * Saviq changes approach
<davmor2> it's almost like everyone is under the microscope + magnifying glass at the same time I don't think we need to announce the pressure on top of that :)
<davmor2> popey, ogra_, sil2100: would you agree with me that other than the issues when the screen is blanked 250 is pretty solid?  Also I think i would hold off on looking at promotion till the image with the dismiss alarms fix is up :)
<popey> 250 is solid
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> davmor2: I just played around with the phone and noticed no issues as well
<davmor2> I'm just testing location which is the final test
<kenvandine> bfiller, i just updated my gallery-app branch since trunk had a landing yesterday
<kenvandine> bfiller, so if you didn't merge from trunk before building a click, you might want to pull again
<bfiller> kenvandine: ack
<bfiller> kenvandine: have you tested the other parts yet (like uss and address book?)
<bfiller> with the silo
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> oh
<bfiller> needs gallery in all these cases, doh
<kenvandine> bfiller, not yet... right
<kenvandine> i've installed them all :)
<kenvandine> just building gallery
<kenvandine> i wish the silo could give us a click build :/
<bfiller> kenvandine: I know, sergio build me a click version of gallery from trunk yesterday. I'm actually testing that the AP tests still work as a click
<bregma> sil2100, I have a desktop-only (unity7+compiz) landing in silo 006 ready for publish, if and when it is safe and convenient to do so
<sil2100> bregma: sure! Let me take a look
<sil2100> bregma: I believe these are only bugfixes, yes? ;)
<bregma> sil2100, yes
<kenvandine> bfiller, my build it at 65%, if you want i can send you the click when it's ready
<kenvandine> takes quite a while on the device
<bfiller> kenvandine: that would be good
<kenvandine> bfiller, http://ubuntuone.com/2ynawe58vvRLCkon6RFBU3
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, oh bugger...
<kenvandine> the version is the same as the preinstalled click
<kenvandine> bfiller, building another... with a different rev
<kenvandine> bfiller, http://ubuntuone.com/78m3eVPfkLq9AR47CQCIrN
<sil2100> ogra_: you have a moment for a packaging ACK?
<sil2100> ogra_: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/48/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.11+14.04.20140320.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: the migration file looks sane, the dconf meddling is also done in other migration files already
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm that last bit looks weird, is the "s0_active_plugins =" removal actually including the following line ?
<ogra_> (apart from that ... ACK)
<sil2100> ogra_: the final line just modifies s0_active_plugins = to not include gnomecompat in it
<ogra_> sil2100, right, but the removal looks like it doesnt remove the list of plugins, only the variable
<ogra_> might be a wrapping issue with the debdiff
<ogra_> i would like you to make sure it actually also removes everything after =
<ogra_> if thats clear, go wild :)
<sil2100> ogra_: hah, it's cool - as you might see there is no 'whitespace' at the beginning of the second line, so it means it's part of the '-'
<ogra_> great
<sil2100> ogra_: if it was a separate line that is left unmodified there would be a " " at the beginning ;)
<ogra_> so yes, go ahead
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm reflashing then will test, any luck so far?
<asac> davmor2: did you fully test the latest image?
<sil2100> asac: yes, from what we know the whole dogfooding process has been finished successfully
<sil2100> asac: as per https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<kenvandine> bfiller, all our pre-defined test cases work
<kenvandine> but i did find a bug in the loader elleo added to ContentPeerModel
<kenvandine> not a regression and doesn't break our default apps
<kenvandine> doesn't need to block, but it's probably an easy fix
<bfiller> kenvandine: let him know and hopefully he can fix it today
<bfiller> kenvandine: the train is blocked anyway from releasing
<bfiller> so we have some time (:
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i just pinged him about it
<davmor2> asac: popey and I have done the daily smoke that we normally do.  Everything is looking like the normal bugs are in place the only others are the Alarm and 2nd music track.  I can do a full image test but it will take maybe 3-4 hours
<bfiller> kenvandine: installed everyting, gallery doesn't launch from system-settings for me when trying to choose background photo
<kenvandine> bfiller, does gallery launch at all?
<kenvandine> and confirm you installed 2.9.1.927.3
<davmor2> asac: hence asking if you wanted me to do it on #ubuntu-touch
<davmor2> asac: it'll give you a full break down like on image 237
<bfiller> kenvandine: gallery launches on it's own, but not from uss or address-book. I have 2.9.1.927.3 installed
<kenvandine> bfiller, also ensure content-hub-service has restarted
<kenvandine> or even reboot it to be sure it's all clean
<bfiller> kenvandine: I rebooted, hub service is not running after reboot or after requesting gallery from uss
<bfiller> maybe I missed something
<kenvandine> apt-cache policy content-hub
<asac> davmor2: i think we want a firm +1 on this image
<bfiller> kenvandine: 0.0+14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1, segfaults if I run /usr/bin/content-hub manually. let me get a trace
<asac> davmor2: from you
<bfiller> i'm on the latest
<asac> in case we agree to whitelist this bug for this promotionm
<asac> discussion is ongoing as always :)
<kenvandine> bfiller,  i wonder if you have gsettings cruft
<bfiller> kenvandine: image 250
<bfiller> kenvandine: possible, I didn't wipe
<davmor2> asac: right I'll start a full image test I'll throw a link at the mailing list in a bit
<kenvandine>  gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<kenvandine> bfiller,  and gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.source pictures
<bfiller> kenvandine: ['com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.931']
<bfiller> kenvandine: which is wrong, that's the prior version I had installed
<kenvandine> which is that from?
<bfiller> kenvandine: that's the one sergio built me from trunk yesterday that I had installed
<kenvandine> i meant which setting?
<kenvandine> gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<kenvandine> ['com.ubuntu.gallery', 'gallery', 'current-user-version']
<kenvandine> that's what you should get from default
<bfiller> kenvandine: oh  gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures = ['com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.931']
 * davmor2 reflash 237 for an upgrade path
<kenvandine> bugger... why didn't that default get reset
<kenvandine> bfiller, had you maybe manually set the default before?
<bfiller> kenvandine: no I didn't
<bfiller> kenvandine: let me reflash with a wipe and try it again
<bfiller> kenvandine: it's working ok for you?
<kenvandine> gsettings reset com.ubuntu.content.hub.source pictures
<kenvandine> do that
<bfiller> ok
<kenvandine> but we need to make sure this transition works
<kenvandine> it worked for me...
<kenvandine> but that isn't enough :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, so that should have already been broken for you, because we changed that default to a tuple a couple weeks ago
<kenvandine> that landed
<kenvandine> bfiller,  so this issue isn't really related to this silo...
<bfiller> kenvandine: maybe when I installed sergio's click yesterday it didn't do the right thing with gsettings?
<kenvandine> the click shouldn't change defaults
<kenvandine> they register themselves, but they can't change the default
<kenvandine> was the hub working for you yesterday?
<bfiller> I didn't try it
<kenvandine> that should have already been crashing, since it isn't a tuple
<bfiller> probably was
<bfiller> probably wasn't working I mean
<bfiller> kenvandine: ah wait
<kenvandine> davmor2, can you run this "gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures" ?
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<bfiller> kenvandine: I also had been installing gallery-app deb to test, maybe that did it?
<kenvandine> shouldn't have...
<kenvandine> lets see what that default is set to for some people that doesn't have the silo or ppa added
<davmor2> kenvandine: popey can you help with that
<kenvandine> bfiller, resetting that should fix your problem though
<cyphermox> seb128: just checking, all good with charles' indicator-datetime silo I set up for you?
<popey> davmor2: on a hangout..
<seb128> cyphermox, yes, that landed/got merged back, thanks
<bfiller> kenvandine: resetting both of those keys fixed it
<bfiller> kenvandine: now seeing a different problem on address book though..
<kenvandine> bfiller, yeah?
<cyphermox> seb128: oh good
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm on a mission to help with the decision to promote R250 which starts on 237  So I won't be much use to you till latter
<bfiller> kenvandine: after choosing a picture from address book it shows up, but after hitting save it disapears
<cyphermox> so then we're good with the alarms blocker? :D
<bfiller> kenvandine: wondering if could be related to Elleo changes on address book on the image path
<davmor2> kenvandine: if you can wait a bit I can run it on a tablet
<kenvandine> davmor2, sure, just want to see what the default is in a current image without our silo added
<kenvandine> bfiller, do you know what it does with the image?  keep a copy of it or just add it to the contact?
<bfiller> kenvandine: not sure, I'm asking renato and Elleo on #ubuntu-touch
<davmor2> kenvandine: from flo on current root@ubuntu-phablet:/# gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures
<davmor2> ['com.ubuntu.gallery', 'gallery', 'current-user-version']
<davmor2> kenvandine: ^ is that good or bad news?
<kenvandine> davmor2, that's good :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, thanks
<popey> davmor2: i am still concerned that my flo is constantly restarting unity8 after being upgraded from 237 to 249
<popey> and now 250 too
<ogra_> still works fine for me
<popey> did you go 237 -> 249?
<popey> skipping everything in between?
<ogra_> (and obviously for the test infra as well)
<davmor2> popey: still works fine for me
<ogra_> i did go 238 -> 248 ... and today 248 -> 250
<popey> right, I'm going to do it again (3rd time now) and if it still breaks I'm raising the priority of that bug report.
<davmor2> popey: in date time if I click on clock it opens clock if I click on date should it open the calendar?
<t1mp> popey: how often is "constantly" restarting?
 * t1mp did 239 --> 249 --> 250
<popey> boot it up, its restarting constantly
<popey> by the exact definition you know that word
<popey> phablet   2456  2.9  4.2 329892 79248 ?        Ssl  15:49   0:06 unity8
<popey> phablet   2705  118  3.0 276356 56852 ?        Ssl  15:53   0:04 unity8
<popey> phablet   2848  122  1.7 225960 31696 ?        Ssl  15:54   0:02 unity8
<popey> etc
<ogra_> out of diskspace ? /tmp not writable ? (or something similar)
<ogra_> did you check the upstart log for unity8
<popey> tmpfs                           903M  288K  903M   1% /tmp
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131249/
<ogra_> (process:2848): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_bus_watch_name: assertion 'g_dbus_is_name (name)' failed
<ogra_> smells like it cant connect to dbus for whatever reason
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7131263/ dbus log
<popey> right, going to flash clean again
<ogra_> well, since nobody else is seeing it i would suspect something in your home gets in the way
<ogra_> (nothing sticks out in the dbus log ... but then i'm no unity dev :) )
<popey> i wiped
<popey> which is why it worries me more, because I did a --wipe when i put 237 on, so it's stock 237 to stock 249
<ogra_> did you check that home is really empty ?
<ogra_> probably an issue with ubuntu-device-flash
<popey> will check
<popey> its flashing
<popey> ogra_: its clean, 237
<plars> anyone know how to trick adb into running a process in the background (not background on the host, background on the device)
<popey> ooh, there's suf in .local
<plars> I tried something like adb shell "nohup foo &" but to no avail
<popey> looks sane though
<popey> plars: we should ship gnu screen or tmux on the device *hint* ogra_
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> plars, i never tried but adbd tears down the shell when you disconnect, so nohup is unlikely to work
<ogra_> plars, there is a way to put user upstart jobs into ~/.init or so ... you could dump something there, and fire it up via initctl then
<ogra_> (not sure about the path)
<sil2100> asac: in case I miss something, could you poke me once we're clear to resume normal landing? :)
<plars> ogra_: in this case, it's not something I'd want to leave running forever. It times itself out after a specified amount of time and I don't want it to restart or anything
<ogra_> so dont use repawn in the job ;)
<plars> ogra_: but I do need it to dump a file, and it's output somewhere
<plars> I'll look into it give that a try, seems an odd use of upstart
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> thats what user session support was designed for
<asac> davmor2: things looking good so far? whats ETA?
<asac> for finishing your run?
 * ogra_ hopes we have some info for the meeting in 40min
<davmor2> asac: a while yet but pretty much everything is green except for outstanding minor issues that are already known
<davmor2> ogra_: doubtful look at the doc
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> davmor2: yeah. the doc looks like you are currently testing the upgraded variant
<asac> not the clean install
<asac> not sure if i parse that correctly and whether there will be another run for clean install
<ogra_> the run he is doing is the verification run anyway
<ogra_> there was already a successful test run before
<davmor2> asac: I did a fresh install for the dogfooding this morning.  This was to test that you could upgrade from the current promoted to 250 with no issues
<davmor2> asac: I figured that was an Important test
<plars> ogra_: seems to work ok, thanks! looks like it's $HOME/.config/upstart/foo.conf
<ogra_> ah, cool
<asac> davmor2: yeah
<asac> thx
<popey> reproduced bug 1295170 again
<ubot5> bug 1295170 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 in restart loop on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295170
 * ogra_ doesnt get why only you are affected 
<popey> probably because nobody else follows the procedure exactly ☻
<popey> you have to put music on it
<popey> and then wait, and then unity8 goes mad
<ogra_> well, ToyKeeper tests music on the flo a lot ... (judging by her reports)
<ogra_> it probably doesnt like your kind of music :P
<popey> right, but you have to be not-connected before putting it on
<popey> then when you connect, it does the mass update of album art or something
<popey> and boom
<ogra_> oh, wait ... you wipe only the first time and re-use the whatever generated metadata from the former install
<ogra_> sounds like a data migration issue
<popey> well, the --wipe cleans surely?
<ogra_> it should
<popey> the home looked clean to me
<popey> and there was no music on it before I upgraded
<ogra_> oh, ok
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> cyphermox: will you be on the meeting?
<sil2100> davmor2: let me take a lookie
<sil2100> davmor2: looks good so far, as I see you're making music playback now - could you check video playback as well?
<sil2100> davmor2: ah, I see you're doing that as well
<davmor2> sil2100: I did say I was in the process of doing the scopes ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: scopes ;) For me video playback is not part of scopes functionality! It's, like, functionality of its own ;p
<robru> brb
<sil2100> davmor2: sooo, is it a final +1?
<davmor2> sil2100: looks like it but I think asac might want to have a quick look before you do.  I'm just going back through and adding links to the bugs
<sil2100> asac: ^
<sil2100> asac: can you check that provided document?
<sil2100> davmor2: I think asac might be AFK right now
<sil2100> Let's wait 15 minutes and if asac doesn't pop-up, let's +1 and promote \o/
<robru> alright, who wants some landings?! ;-)
<asac> davmor2: is there anything not known before?
<asac> davmor2: if not, we delegated the +1 power to QA :)
<davmor2> asac: on the click package Tagger crashing
<cjwatson> robru: (cc thostr_) I'd love line 15 ...
<cjwatson> (though I guess things already in silos come first)
<davmor2> asac, sil2100: In that case by the power invested in me +1 looks pretty solid
<robru> cjwatson, I suppose I can assign that. no promises on when it can be published though
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Let's promote!
<robru> sil2100, oh excellent
<cjwatson> robru: it was blocked on autopilot, but I gather not any more
<sil2100> ogra_: can you promote #250? Thank you :)
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, doing so
<robru> cjwatson, that's right, i did publish autopilot yesterday!
<asac> davmor2: i dont know tagger, so you are better suited to make that call
<robru> cjwatson, ok, i gave you silo 6, please build
<davmor2> asac: 3rd party 3d tag reader creator will just need the dev to look at it and maybe rebuild against QT5.2.1
<asac> davmor2: thats new? compared to yesterday?
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> robru: thanks
<asac> or just newly noticed?
<asac> davmor2: doesnt matter i guess
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome
<davmor2> newly noticed
<asac> ok then thats not new for me :)
<dbarth> asac: ping?
<asac> dbarth: ?
<ogra_> === Image 250 PROMOTED ! ===
<dbarth> asac: hi
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> :D
<dbarth> i'd like to discuss the opportunity of having a silo for the big bad oxide landing
<sil2100> Yay for no alarms for users!
<sil2100> ;D
<dbarth> right now, we can't have one because we need the FFE/MIR
<davmor2> popey: what's your mtp not updating bug please
<ogra_> who wants alarms on a weekend anyway
<dbarth> but at the same time having a silo would help us smooth the test and release process
<sil2100> ogra_: I actually need to wake up at 6 tomorrow morning!
<dbarth> a bit like qt-5.2, at a smaller scale
<ogra_> sil2100, insane !
<asac> dbarth: we are starting to publish, so opportunity should arrive soon
<dbarth> how does that sound?
<asac> unless there is a silo already
<asac> check with sil2100 who is in charge and later robru
<dbarth> ok, but on the principle of getting a silo /before the FFE is formally acked/ you ok?
<dbarth> (knowing that oxide is a must-have for the security team)
<asac> dbarth: unless we are very low on silos, we dont really care as long as you put a note so we dont accidentially publish it
<asac> dbarth: its your risk after all :)
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> cool
<asac> e.g. if FFE gets nacked you loose word
<asac> work
<dbarth> isure
<dbarth> i'll add a line to the spreadsheet
<dbarth> we'd better get started
<asac> yeah. also depends a bit on how many things go into the silo
<asac> and what the backlog of landings for those things is
<robru> dbarth, need a silo? i'm your guy!
<ogra_> the silo dealer
<Laney> i give good price, many nice silo
 * ogra_ imagines robru as Lefty the salesman ...
<robru> silos, get your silos!
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, actually, if we have enough silos, we can assign a silo for the needs of features without even FFe approval, but with the 'note' that they can be flushed if something else high-priority appears
<asac> sil2100: robru: so at bgest we would be a bit careful in which order we flush ready silos etc. and kicking images in between to get the engine going :)
<asac> but well, i leave it you to you guys :)
<robru> asac, no worries,thanks
<asac> think though its common sense :P
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> The problem with current landings is that we have a lot of silos assigned but not tested yet
<dbarth> sil2100: i'll continue piling things up on line 40 for now
<dbarth> sil2100: i still need to have oxide touch the universe archive first
<dbarth> otherwise we won't be able to build anything
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, we'll keep an eye on that ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: it's more for monday now i guess
<jdstrand> dbarth: I didn't read all backscroll-- your silo is dependent on oxide in the archive, no?
<sil2100> Ok, need to drive out now, see you on monday
<sil2100> If there's anything urgent during the weekend - mup me
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend!
<asac> robru: ogra_: so will we kick images after flushing every other silo? just so we have them as checkpints?
<asac> thats my last input before going into background
<ogra_> asac, well, depends if cyphermox is around after the flushing ... else there will be the 3am build
<asac> robru doenst have powers to push that button?
<asac> interesting
<asac> ok
<ogra_> only ubuntu-devs have
<asac> cyphermox: you around for a bit?
<asac> ogra_: kk
<cyphermox> well yeah
<robru> asac, nope, i can't kick images
<cyphermox> 3 more hours at the very least
<cyphermox> i can kick the images
<asac> cyphermox: i think its about taking image snapshots after each couple of silos
<asac> and then trying to be smart about what silos to put togeher
<cyphermox> err
<asac> so we dont end up withh images that have 100 packages :)
<ogra_> asac, hm
<ogra_> asac, that wont work
<cyphermox> well, it depends when it's worth spending time creating new images like this
<asac> what wouldn work?
<robru> asac, the problem with that is that each image kick takes fully 1 hour.
<asac> cyphermox: why not? its just a button
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> asac, if you build one after each landing they step on each other in the testing infra
<asac> robru: right, so we have 1 hourly shots
<cyphermox> asac: it takes a lot of time, for the little benefit it gives
<ogra_> running the tests still takes 4-5h
<asac> ogra_: that doesnt amtter as long as we have the iamges
<ogra_> so you wont have any info
<asac> i dont want to wait
<asac> just have the images so we can rerun tests in case we break something during the shots
<ogra_> right, you will have the snapshots, but not know if they broke
<asac> right
<asac> so in case something broke
<ogra_> yup, understood
<asac> we can easily just ask plars to run the iamges in bisecting style
<cyphermox> how about we just ask people to not break stuff?
<ogra_> lol
<asac> cyphermox: thats not possible :)
<asac> cyphermox: everyone tries hard
<asac> but there are gaps :)
<cyphermox> sure it is, it's software
<ogra_> cyphermox, thats a good idea
<asac> and mistakes
 * ogra_ wants the t-shirt 
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> mistakes do happen
<asac> and we have big silos in the queue
<asac> so i am sure there will be something hidden
<cyphermox> but at some point our proper, careful testing should mitigate the bad, ugly, stop-the-line mistakes
<asac> and the faster we can remove such "bomb" the better we can continue running smooth
<asac> cyphermox: sure. we are getting there
<asac> we have the right incentives
<dbarth> jdstrand: it is yes, i made a note next to the silo for that
<asac> a) upstreams test on their own now
<dbarth> jdstrand: chris is to start the upload this evening
<asac> b) we add tests to their test plan after they slipped something accidentially
 * ogra_ wants just 40 more makos in the lab so we can run all tests in parallel
<cyphermox> asac: not sure it's the right incentives.
<asac> c) they might choose manual, but given that thats work that encuourages them to automate
<cyphermox> plus before we land, me and robru have to re-test everything quickly to make sure
<asac> cyphermox: it is. we back their stuff out. they fix it and improve test plan
<asac> cyphermox: right. we only want that for TRAINCON-1
<jdstrand> dbarth: ah, ok
<asac> cyphermox: but given the backlog, we should do it smartly
<asac> for the first landings to get the engine booting
<asac> cyphermox: you needed to double check because we had high alert state since qt5.2 landing. and before because of android 4.4 bustage.
<asac> we dont want that alert state. key is really that if you find a gap, you talk to the lander and ensure he adds it to testplan
<davmor2> seb128: you about still?  Do you know if the date in the datetime indicator is is meant to tie into anything?
<asac> also taking random samples from the MPs and checking that they really followed checklist is important to ensure they get feedback
<asac> anyhow.
<seb128> davmor2, tie?
<asac> would be cool if we could flush silos in steps and kick images in the middle to get checkpoints so we can go risky
<ogra_> davmor2, it was a no-op in the past ...
<ogra_> but its a long time since i tapped it last
<davmor2> seb128: so if you click on the clock/time it opens the clock app
<cyphermox> in the end, I don't really care, just tell us what you need and we'll get it done, but we're saying it will take lots of time and it doesn't mean it will catch the problems, nor make it easy to revert when you have additional packages that may depend on the broken ones, etc. and need to be rebuilt should stuff have to be backed out
<davmor2> seb128: so I was wondering if the date bit was meant to open in the calendar
<cyphermox> robru: you ready? you start from the top and I start from the end and we just try to land stuff when asac says go?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I've hit it in the past but I'm wondering if it is meant to and has just never been implemented
<robru> cyphermox, good god. well i'm here. are we seriously dumping it all at once?
<seb128> davmor2, I don't think so, but that's a valid wishlist to open for design I guess
<asac> cyphermox: haha
<cyphermox> robru: no, not all at once
<asac> cyphermox: pick the silos smartly
<davmor2> seb128: thanks I was pretty sure it never had but just wanted confirmation thanks
<asac> i would start with one shot of very leave apps
<asac> and usually risk free things
<asac> then image
<cyphermox> we'll iteratively go through the silos, pick the easiest, safest first, then go from there
<asac> then pick another silo with one big thing and a couple of more simpel things
<asac> right
<seb128> davmor2, yw, thanks for checking
<asac> easiest first is probably goodie
<asac> cyphermox: starting with leav'ish stuff also will prevent invalidaating silos accidentially
<cyphermox> robru: also probably best to not assign new silos in between
<asac> think we didnt enforce locks so some might conflict :)
<asac> you guys do :)
<asac> go!!
<asac> :)
<asac> and innovate how to do this engine kickstarting :)
<davmor2> asac: right everything that had a bug now has it tagged I'm going to write up the new ones and the doc is then complete
<cyphermox> asac: we sure did innovate, we're done
<cyphermox> so there's nothing currently marked as having been tested, so we're not in a position to land anything new except for ubuntu-download-manager, which was just pushed
<davmor2> seb128: not sure how I should assign this to design do they have a tag or something, I set wish list though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295799
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295799 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date doesn't connect to anything when clicked" [Wishlist,New]
<davmor2> asac: Right doc is good, all is good in the world, ogra_ why has imgbot not said anything?
<davmor2> ogra_: or does it not say Promoted?
<ToyKeeper> I was wondering about that too...  did imgbot already break?
<ToyKeeper> The last line I saw from it was about image 249.
<boiko> robru: so, just to be clear, is landing opened again?
<robru> boiko, yes! do you have a tested silo for me?
<boiko> robru: almost, I just found one weird thing: so, I flashed 250 on a nexus4, installed messaging-app-autopilot from the silo
<boiko> robru: but when I try to run the autopilot tests, it says ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<robru> boiko, oh god
<boiko> robru: has something changed on autopilot itself lately?
<robru> boiko, well there was just an autopilot release
<asac> cyphermox: wtf
<asac> cyphermox: so everything else was already landed?
<asac> guess lets kick an image NOW then
<asac> unless you tell me nothing was landed because nothing was ready
<asac> that would be a shame :P
<elopio> boiko: I remember having to install gir1.2-upstart-app-launch-2
<elopio> they added the dependency on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-upstart-support/+merge/210906
<cyphermox> just waiting for ubuntu-download-manager to be in the archive
<boiko> elopio: it is already installed
<kgunn> robru: we added one more proj to the silo4 for the testing...mind hitting reconfig ?
<kgunn> thanks
<cyphermox> kgunn will do
<kgunn> cyphermox: thanks....don't hit build tho
<cyphermox> no that's up to you
<kgunn> we only need to target build one or 2
<kgunn> cool
<robru> ah, beat me to it
<robru> asac, yeah, that's what we are saying. only one silo was marked as ready, so only one silo got landed just then
<boiko> robru: elopio: installing python-gi (as suggested by robru) did the trick
<cyphermox> ah crap, this is the one where we need to ingore conflicts
<elopio> python-gi is in build-depends. Should it be in a different section on t he deb?
<boiko> elopio: so, python3-gi was installed, maybe that one is providing the required names?
<robru> elopio, i think this is related to the python3 transition. it seems they dropped the python-gi dependency at some point without actually switching to running the tests in python3.
<elopio> boiko, robru: ok, I don't know much about that. nuclearbob, should they report a bug? ^
<robru> elopio, i'm not sure a bug is necessary, i know the python3 transition is in progress, i think they're working on it.
<robru> they have another silo already
<cyphermox> kgunn:  done
<kgunn> thank you sir
<robru> alright gents, I'm off for lunch and then I gotta catch a bus. I'll check in a little bit later!
<nuclearbob> elopio: did you figure out that a bug wasn't necessary?  I've been trying to read the conversation in reverse, and I'm not yet sure which part I need
<elopio> nuclearbob: it seems not. Maybe just keep an eye on the dependencies after the py3 things land.
<nuclearbob> elopio: all right, can do
<nuclearbob> :)
<elopio> thanks nuclearbob.
<bfiller> anyone know why I'm getting this error trying to run autopilot on the device? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7132306/
<bfiller> not sure what I'm missing
<bfiller> balloons: ^^^^
<balloons> bfiller, looks like you are missing some python modules while running
<balloons> copy them into /home/phablet/autopilot
<balloons> or use click-buddy to provision
<bfiller> balloons: I'm using phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.gallery && phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable && phablet-test-run -v gallery_app
<bfiller> balloons: sergio told me gallery not setup for click buddy yet
<balloons> ahh :-(
<bfiller> not sure why
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: We were *just* talking about that missing module.
<balloons> is it click-fied?
<ToyKeeper> python-gi should do it, I think.
<sergiusens> bfiller, because it needs cross compilation support and has some qmake calls inside; the cmake file needs a cleanup
<bfiller> sergiusens: you live!
<bfiller> sergiusens: thought you were off today
<sergiusens> bfiller, I'm off today (in theory, and monday)
<sergiusens> bfiller, I'm in the middle of nowhere so irc is all you can expect from me :-P
<bfiller> sergiusens: darn
<bfiller> sergiusens: having problems testing the gallery click autopilot
<balloons> bfiller, adb push /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/ /home/phablet/autopilot/gi
<balloons> I believe that will sort you
<sergiusens> bfiller, from the trace, it could be the new autopilot stuff and upstart-app-launch python modules (from robru's email)
<sergiusens> that's just a guess a missing dep might be required
<bfiller> balloons, sergiusens: installing python-gi sorted it
<bfiller> at least tests running now
<boiko> cyphermox: rsalveti: just a heads up, landing-009 is fully tested again, ready to land
<balloons> yep, that works too bfiller
<sergiusens> balloons, can we get python-gi into the autopilot-touch meta?
<balloons> sergiusens, mm.. there's not mch in there now
<balloons> sergiusens, talk to thomi
<bfiller> sergiusens: who besides you can cooridinate the click release of gallery? we have it in the content-hub silo and needs to be released at same time as content-hub or it will break
<cyphermox> boiko: ack
<sergiusens> bfiller, balloons or xnox
<bfiller> cyphermox: are you doing landings?
<cyphermox> yes, looking at them
<bfiller> cyphermox: line 21 ready for release, slightly complicated as click package for gallery needs to be released in sync with this release
<cyphermox> where is this? why is it not in the PPA?
<bfiller> cyphermox: gallery-app is both a deb and a click
<bfiller> cyphermox: deb is needed for desktop, click for touch images
<bfiller> cyphermox: the silo only builds debs, not clicks
<bfiller> cyphermox: click upload needs to be manual
<cyphermox> well it should still have the deb for desktop testing.
<bfiller> cyphermox: it does
<bfiller> silo 14
<cyphermox> it's not listed at line 21.
<davmor2> Night all have a great weekend
<bfiller> cyphermox: it's one of the MR's
<cyphermox> ver well
<kgunn> cyphermox: wanna reconfig silo4 one more time ? ...we add 1 more proj to it
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 251 building (started: 20140321-20:45) ===
 * ToyKeeper hugs imgbot
 * popey returns from being afk
 * popey sees 17:57:55 < ogra_> === Image 250 PROMOTED ! ===
 * popey is happy
<nuclearbob> woo!
<bregma> cyphermox, would you be able to assign a silo for line 51 (Unity7 fixes)?
<cyphermox> bregma: give me a moment
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 251 DONE (finished: 20140321-21:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/251.changes ===
<cyphermox> boiko: so far, silo 9 is a no go. I can't send phone calls or send SMS
<cyphermox> kgunn: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/625/console
<cyphermox> bfiller: my system is flashing right now, as soon as it's done I'll test your silo
<cyphermox> hey robru
<robru> ahhhhhh finally
<robru> been having a terrible time finding internet
<cyphermox> why have you been looking?
<robru> so what's up? i see three tested silos, two seem like big landings but that libclick one looks small and landable.
<robru> and IRC ports seem to be blocked, so i'm just using frenode web chat
<asac> 251 didnt reach the dashboard yet?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<asac> image still building?
<asac> robru: ?
<asac> ok seems image is in index
<asac> so guess wait a bit for dashboard to pick it up
<robru> cyphermox: yeah just checking in since i found some internet. did you not want me around? :-P
<robru> hmmmm i don't seem to be getting any messages....
<robru_> wow IRC is a remarkably flaky protocol in the face of connectivity issues
<cyphermox> bfiller: still around?
<cyphermox> how do I test without gallery-app?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-22
<asac> plars: any idea why 251 is not on dashboard :)?
<asac> anyway, off for tonight. cu
<plars> Asac: yes, we had a scheduled outage to upgrade a Host system today and it didn't go well. retoaded is trying to find someone in led that can help but it isn't looking good at the moment
<boiko> cyphermox: did you install dialer-app-autopilot or messaging-app-autopilot?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> just manual testing failed
<boiko> cyphermox: that brings in the phonesim, and then ofono start using that
<boiko> cyphermox: weird, it is working fine both for me and bfiller
<boiko> cyphermox: can you just confirm if you have ofono-phonesim installed?
<boiko> cyphermox: just to make sure, did you try to send a message/make a call using the stock image 250?
<boiko> lots of questions :D
<cyphermox> I know for a fact no phonesim or others were installed, as I could do phone calls just before
<boiko> cyphermox: ok, hmm, did you restart the phone after updating the packages?
<cyphermox> yes.
<cyphermox> please wait
<boiko> that's really weird :/
<boiko> I'll just go for dinner real quick, brb
<cyphermox> sarting over, everything is reisntalled now
<bfiller> cyphermox: you can't really test without gallery-app
<bfiller> cyphermox: I have the click built if you want to install it
<cyphermox> yes please
<bfiller> cyphermox: http://ubuntuone.com/78m3eVPfkLq9AR47CQCIrN
<cyphermox> bfiller: thanks
<cyphermox> boiko, all good, publishing if the diff is alright
<bfiller> cyphermox: np, I need to go now. send me email or ping kenvandine if you have any issues
<boiko> cyphermox: nice! any idea why it didn't work the first time? I'm curious
<cyphermox> why is the telephony service approver tests removed? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/31/artifact/packaging_changes_telephony-service_0.1+14.04.20140319-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox> probably bad stuff I had for testing something else
<boiko> cyphermox: err, none of the branches remove that, let me take it a look here
<boiko> cyphermox: ah, not removed, that's the greeter contacts tests, they were moved to libtelephonyservice/tests/
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> publishing
<boiko> cyphermox: thanks a lot! :)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: if you're still around, could you allow dialer-app and messaging-app despite they being uninstallable on arm64 and ppc64el ?
<cyphermox> or infinity: ^
<cyphermox> this is re: transition from proposed.
<cyphermox> bfiller_afk: trying to confirm, all that silo 14 does is make it possible to go to the gallery to pick an image for background?
<bregma> cyphermox, I had to add another component to my silo (landing-011) so now it needs an expert reconfigure, could you do me the honours please?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> what was the error though?
<bregma> ERROR:root:unity-control-center was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you.
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<bregma> hmm, that was dramatic
<cyphermox> hahaha :D
<cyphermox> that was awesome!
<cyphermox> poor imgbot, I wonder what killed it
<cyphermox> bregma: done
<bregma> thanks muchly
<robru> ok, this bus seems to have better wifi than the last one
<cyphermox> holy crap, how many buses are you taking?
<robru> cyphermox, look it up on a map, Victoria to Kelowna ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, only two busses, but I had to transfer to a boat in between.
<cyphermox> ahah
<robru> cyphermox, well, one bus onto the boat, then the boat, then back onto the same first bus again, then transferred busses in vancouver
<asac> plars: the scheduled outage was not really announced etc. was it?
<asac> retoaded: ^
<ogra_> hmm, no tests for the last three images ?
<cjwatson> cyphermox: Looks like I no longer need to, given the libusermetrics upload and the {history,telephony}-service landings
<cjwatson> Fixing things properly always better :-)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: Ah, #ubuntu-release.  (If you ask on multiple channels then please make sure it's clear on all of them when done.)
<Mirv> I guess the Train headline could be updated to reflect current situation
<cjwatson> Another side-effect of slow landings: our developers end up duplicating each other's work a lot.
<ogra_> !HELP
<imgbot> I am the firendly image watchbot
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> hmm, i should find a different chart for the imgbot ...
<ogra_> *char
<popey> how about | ?
<popey> dont think that gets used as the first char on a line often enough to be annoyingly triggering the bot
<ogra_> hmm yeah
<ogra_> !STOP
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> |HELP
<imgbot> I am the firendly image watchbot
<ogra_> better :)
<ogra_> |STOP
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<Mirv> published webkit after getting 2nd ack, a small change to .prl files from Debian so that private dependencies don't get spread to apps compiling against it
<cyphermox> cjwatson: yeah, sorry about that
 * cyphermox leaving for the no-service zone now
<cyphermox> ogra_: I just kicked an image, should have the missing dialer-app, messaging-app and this morning qt stuffs from Mirv; as asac requested we get images every few landings.
<ogra_> cyphermox, yep, i know
<cyphermox> alright
<ogra_> cyphermox, btw, the bot was supposed to recat on "ERROR:" from the server ... thats why it died so dramatically when bregma posted the error line :)
<ogra_> *react
<cyphermox> so have a good day, I'll be back in 8 to 10 hours.
<cyphermox> hehe :)
<cyphermox> alright
<ogra_> seems it didnt differentiate so well between server and channel :)
<ogra_> i knew about the frequent image builds ... the issue is that the testing infra seems ot be down, it didnt pick up any of the images
<cyphermox> yeah, even worse
<cyphermox> at least we'll have them to manually bisect with some accuracy what will have broken the image on monday.
<ogra_> right
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 253 building (started: 20140322-11:50) ===
<cyphermox> ogra_: I think we could ship the click changes from silo 6 too...
<ogra_> not sure how to do that, i think that needs sergio
<cyphermox> no, it pretty much just needs me to press the button to release it
<cyphermox> the thing is, I really am about to leave and won't be able to check that everything lands in release
<cyphermox> oh, seems it's just one package, upstart-app-launch
<ogra_> well, release it then
<ogra_> i thought clicks need to go through the store first
<cyphermox> not a click package
<cyphermox> upstart app launch changes from cjwatson to make things 80% faster
<ogra_> ah !
<ogra_> let it in !!!
<ogra_> 80% is great !
<cyphermox> I don't know if it was really 80, but it did feel snappy
<ogra_> i saw something like colin saying 1.4s faster
<ogra_> which would be great, even if it isnt 80%
<cyphermox> ok, done
<ogra_> thx
<cyphermox> so upstart-app-launch will make it's way to proposed and the release
<ogra_> enjoy your weekend
<cyphermox> can you kick an image once it's in release?
<ogra_> yep
<cyphermox> thx
<cyphermox> ttyl
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 253 DONE (finished: 20140322-13:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/253.changes ===
 * ogra_ starts the next one for upstart-app-launch
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 254 building (started: 20140322-13:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 254 DONE (finished: 20140322-14:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/254.changes ===
<cjwatson> cyphermox: well, I hadn't got round to testing it, but if somebody has then great
<ogra_> well, i see no regressions on my phone with 254
<cjwatson> cyphermox,ogra_: my aggregate measurements are in https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/upstart-app-launch/libclick-manifest/+merge/210520 - note that that's time saved from upstart-app-launch's run-time, which isn't the total app startup time
<ogra_> apps start (and it actually feels faster)
<cjwatson> great
<cjwatson> saves me testing time :)
<cjwatson> Hopefully I can do the upgrader and system-settings soon too, and the scope once new-scopes land
<cjwatson> ricmm: ^- since I understand you're tracking performance issues
<ricmm> cjwatson: thanks, thats really nice
<ricmm> times looking good
<cjwatson> ogra_: please don't run cdimage stuff as your own user on nusakan
<cjwatson> ogra_: you broke other image builds
<cjwatson> ogra_: sudo -u cdimage -i
<cjwatson> (because log/rsync.log had the wrong ownership and was mode 0644 so later builds couldn't write to it)
<cjwatson> I have cleaned up, at least partially
<cjwatson> ogra_: also please remove /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp/.~tmp~ - I can't, it's ogra:cdimage drwx--S---
<ogra_> cjwatson, ugh, i only ran with-for-package, sorry
<ogra_> cjwatson, removed, sorry, i wasnt aware wait-for-package does more than querying rmadison
<ogra_> hmm, is the testing infra still down ? still no tests
<cjwatson> ogra_: wait-for-package runs a mirror sync at intervals until the package you asked for arrives.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, i looked at the code after answering above
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-23
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 255 building (started: 20140323-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 255 DONE (finished: 20140323-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/255.changes ===
<Mirv> is there anything someone can do to have image tests run too?
<Mirv> (I guess not)
<popey> Mirv: I emailed ev and fginther` asking if someone could poke it.
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: ADB host ashes is down
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelpTrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: ADB host ashes is down
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: ADB host ashes is down
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-16
<imgbot> === IMAGE 136 building (started: 20150316-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 136 DONE (finished: 20150316-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/136.changes ===
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> Mirv: wait for the authorization error
<sil2100> Mirv: afterwards sound is back
<sil2100> jibel: meeting!
<popey> cihelp: jenkins seems unwell http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2349/console via https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/samba-browsing-11/+merge/252982
<fginther> popey, look like the jenkins slave was temporarily disconnected. The job is restarted and looking better now.
<popey> thanks fginther
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  would you reconf the silo13 please? I have just added there a browser fix MR
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sure
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  danke
<sil2100> dobey: ping, did you see ToyKeeper's +1 on the payui?
<dobey> sil2100: yes, i'm moving it the rest of the way through now
<sil2100> dobey: excellent, give me a sign once it's published
<dobey> sil2100: i'll update the spreadsheet status  when it's done
<sil2100> Thanks
<rvr> bfiller: Silo 2 is now approved.
<bfiller> rvr: thanks
<om26er> ralsina, Hi!
<ralsina> hi om26er
<om26er> ralsina, How can I verify the memleak fix for silo 16 ?
<ralsina> om26er: there's no way to verify it directly :-P
<ralsina> Running the test plan ensures that it's not triggering a crash
<ralsina> it was a very slow memory leak, so it's not really noticeable
<om26er> ralsina, hmm, test plan is quite simple, not sure of the level of its coverage
<ralsina> om26er: it's a very simple package
<om26er> ralsina, how about some kind of automated test for the leak ?
<ralsina> om26er: I can give you a shell script that will trigger the formerly-leaking code
<om26er> ralsina, yeah, that would be nice
<ralsina> om26er: ok, give me a few minutes and I'll send it to you
<bregma> hmm, the spreadsheet seems to be giving me grief, telling me what I do causes a fatal error
<sil2100> bregma: ugh
<sil2100> bregma: what are you trying to do?
<bregma> I added a line
<sil2100> huh
<bregma> any updates I do give me the error
<sil2100> Ok, I see the spreadsheet is in agony right now
<bregma> still seems to work, it just complains a lit
<bregma> *lot
<sil2100> I get error notifications on every 5 minute update interval :|
<bregma> kill it with fire
<sil2100> Let me stop the auto-refresh scrips for a moment and let it settle
<om26er> ralsina, any update on the script ?
<ralsina> om26er: almost there
<ralsina> om26er: I have a click app that has a button. When you click that button, it will call the leaking functions 10K times. That shows that the fix doesn't introduce any new crashes. Sadly, the leak was so small that even when calling it like that it's not noticeable :-P
<om26er> ralsina, wow, nice. :)
<ralsina> om26er: mailing you the click now :-)
<om26er> ralsina, nothing, crashes, I'll give it a +1
<ralsina> om26er: awesome, thanks!
<ralsina> om26er: and sorry about fixing invisible stuff ;-)
<om26er> heh.
<om26er> rsalveti, Is there any test plan for hybris
<rsalveti> om26er: not yet, because it's a core piece, if it gets broken, the UI will not even start
<rsalveti> so we covered it with exploratory tests before
<rsalveti> and it depends entirely on the hardware
<om26er> rsalveti, by exploratory testing you mean general checking the sanity of things ?
<rsalveti> om26er: yeah
<bzoltan_> om26er_: do you know what is the situation with the UITK in the silo13?
<jibel> bzoltan_, we'd like to wait the verdict on Qt 5.4.1
<jibel> sil2100, I won't attend the landing meeting, from the list this morning, only 5 is remaining, everything else landed.
<sil2100> jibel: ok, excellent
<sil2100> No worries
<jibel> sil2100, landed or testing is in progress
<om26er_> bzoltan_, not really, I see jibel made a comment there.
<om26er_> jibel, if I understand correctly, you don't want to land UITK till qt5.4.1 lands ?
<bzoltan_> jibel: I thought that Mirv wants the UITK to land first on Vivid ... the silo was built against the
<jibel> Mirv, ^ ?
<bzoltan_> jibel: Mirv: i am confused .. I though that the Qt landing is blocked by the UITK and not the other direction
<bzoltan_> jibel:  the silo13 UITK was built against the 5.4.0 Qt
<bzoltan_> jibel:  Mirv: I do not fully understand why it would be blocked by the newer Qt
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  or do you want to hold all landings what depend on Qt and the rebuild all of them with 5.4.1?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I think what jibel has in mind is that they want to first assess Qt 5.4.1 as it is now - if they sign-off UITK they might need to re-build the 5.4.1 silo and re-test
<sil2100> huh
<robru> heh
<sil2100> Ok, I see the spreadsheet again ate some data (probably)
<sil2100> hm, let me compare with the backups
<robru> sil2100: dashboard looks sane, I think queuebot just barfed.
<sil2100> robru: I just got an error in the spreadsheet and probably saw some data getting lost, so I want to double-confirm
<robru> fair
<sil2100> phew, no, it's just my local spreadsheet instance was busted
<sil2100> Ok, but I still can't assign silos
<sil2100> robru: can you try assigning a silo through the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> I don't want to infinitely do this manually
<robru> sil2100: which one?
<sil2100> robru: any of the ones ready for a silo
<robru> sil2100: ah, no I get fatal error
<robru> sil2100: I like how the "details" window gives the same message verbatim without a single extra piece of info on that failure.
<sil2100> Yeah, and the spreadsheet seems b0rken really badly
<robru> sil2100: what other symptoms are you seeing?
<dobey> cihelp: can you please upload https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/16/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.113_armhf.click to the store? thanks
<cprov> dobey: let me find out how to do it
<dobey> cprov: usually it's plars or fginther who do it
<Ursinha> cprov: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Uploading_a_click_app_to_the_click_store
<cprov> Ursinha: thanks
<sil2100> robru: it seems the spreadsheet is encountering fatal errors in various seemingly random places of the refreshSilosStatus function
<robru> hm
<sil2100> robru: I tried debugging it now and I got the error in 2 different places on 2 different runs
<robru> sil2100: seems like some kind of transient/load issue with google servers. maybe just try turning the sheet off (eg, disable all scripts) for a couple hours?
<om26er_> rsalveti, Hi!
<sil2100> robru: I already turned the triggers to 30 minutes like a few hours ago
<sil2100> Didn't help
<robru> buh
<sil2100> I turned them back to 5 minutes
<robru> sil2100: well, that's it then. I'll start training the carrier pigeons.
<sil2100> Ok, it seems google has issues in overall
<sil2100> Since I again have HO problems
<sil2100> The same authorization thing, I can't see or hear anyone
<om26er_> rsalveti, while testing libhybris silo I found that sound in recorded videos is broken/robotic
<cprov> dobey: done, please check if everything looks correct.
<sil2100> om26er_: is it ok without the silo installed?
<om26er_> sil2100, yes, rvr verified
<cprov> dobey: i.e. -> The new version is being reviewed. Please check again at a later time.
<dobey> cprov: yeah i can't see until it gets approved and is available as an update :)
<cprov> dobey: uhm, who is responsible for the reviews ?
<dobey> cprov: i'm not sure who all has privs for that. popey does, beuno and probably others on his team.
<popey> hmm?
<dobey> popey: you can review packages in the store no?
<popey> doing payui now
<cprov> popey: thanks
<dobey> great, thanks
<popey> done
<rsalveti> om26er_: which device, which image?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: the CI Train spreadsheet is experiencing problems
<om26er_> krillin, vivid-proposed 147
<om26er_> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> om26er_: and that only happens with the new libhybris? first testing with RTM now
<om26er_> rsalveti, yes, I found the issue with the silo and rvr verified on vivid-proposed without silo
<dobey> hmm, actually it might not show up as an update on my phone
<rsalveti> om26er_: yup, found a bug, nice, could also reproduce on RTM
<rsalveti> om26er_: will investigate, thanks for the feedback, will make sure to write down a wiki page describing what to be tested
<rsalveti> and adding this one to the list
<om26er_> rsalveti, thanks
<dobey> oh, my mako shows it, cool
<dobey> sil2100: so pay-ui is "landed" now. i tried to change the status in the spreadsheet to "Landed" but i am not sure if it actually saved it and did the magic
<Mirv> bzoltan_: jibel: no strong opinion whether to land uitk first not not. qt silo can rebuild it if it lands.
<Mirv> uitk is a no-change rebuild in the qt silo
<robru> dobey: what magic? nothing gets triggered by setting the spreadsheet to 'landed'
<Mirv> so it's only what matters to testing (both) silos that counts
<dobey> robru: doesn't some script move things that are "Landed" to the archive page?
<robru> dobey: when we run it manually, yeah. it doesn't get triggered by the status changing to "Landed"
<dobey> robru: sure, there are way too many green boxes for it to be automatic. i just presumed there was a cron job somewhere
<robru> dobey: nah we do that by hand. I just thought you were expecting something really magical to happen. if it says 'Landed' it's fine.
<Mirv> jibel: bzoltan_: so, last week I was thinking that maybe uitk should just go in before QA starts testing Qt silo. now that they've been testing it since Friday evening, I guess they indeed may want to finish that properly before entering into new silos.
<sil2100> robru: ok, seems like Steve removed the later meeting, I guess that means I can go to sleep after I'm done with work here ;)
<robru> sil2100: sweet, time for breakfast then ;-)
<dobey> robru: nah, i was just saying google was being fickle about me typing "Landed" in the status cell :)
<sil2100> robru: hah, have fun ;)
<robru> dobey: oh yeah the spreadsheet is a bit borked at the moment, google servers are just crapping all over it or whatever. if it's not saving your changes just try again later.
<dobey> robru: ah ok. well sil2100 told me to ping him when it was done, so i was doing that too :)
<dobey> anyway, go have some proper USian bacon or something
<robru> hehe
<om26er_> Kaleo, Hi!
<om26er_> Kaleo, Looking here: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/qtvideo-node/fix_rotate_z_order/+merge/252265
<om26er_> seems the newly added tests are disabled ?
<Kaleo> om26er_, yes
<Kaleo> om26er_, can't get them to work on jenkins
<Kaleo> om26er_, and it would not be much value: they only fail on device
<Kaleo> om26er_, but at least the test exists
<Kaleo> om26er_, and can be run manually
<Kaleo> om26er_, and a corresponding manual test was added to the camera test plan
<om26er_> Kaleo, hmm, it would be nice to have the automated test work
<om26er_> Kaleo, did you get help from the CI guys ?
<Kaleo> om26er_, I know, spent enough hours on it though
<Kaleo> om26er_, some
<om26er_> Kaleo, hmm, ok. Can you please report a bug to track that, so that we could track it
<Kaleo> om26er_, track that the test is disabled?
<om26er_> Kaleo, yes, so that we could enable it at some point
<Kaleo> om26er_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtvideo-node/+bug/1432766
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432766 in qtvideo-node (Ubuntu) "unit test tst_videooutput is disabled because it cannot run on jenkins" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> done
<bzoltan_> Mirv: jibel: so what is the verdict ... the silo13 is there for a week waiting for QA validation. I had time to update it, so it has all fixes what I had on my backlogs for the last week.
<om26er_> super
<robru> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/scope-harness/+merge/250612 has this mp changed since your 'needs fixing' review? can't publish it until it's approved...
<dobey> the mp hasn't changed
<robru> hm
<dobey> the other mp which adds the symbols changed, but i'm not happy with the "fix" that was done there either really, as it doesn't really fix the problem
<robru> dobey: no worries, I won't publish. too bad pstolowski isn't on to get poked about that
<dobey> yeah, nor is pete
<dobey> hopefully michi will be on soon, and i can at least discuss with him about it
<rsalveti> om26er: found the issue, will push another update in a few
<om26er> rsalveti, great, can you share the diff
<rsalveti> om26er: just reverting the change that caused this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611435/
<rsalveti> om26er: just pushed a new package to the ppa
<rsalveti> om26er: also started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/libhybris
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/qtvideo-node_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ got some new deps
<om26er> rsalveti, that's good to see :)
<mterry> robru, sure seems fine
<robru> mterry: thanks
<ToyKeeper> robru: Where do you keep the citrain bot code?  I'm trying to figure out the right place to put the qa silo bot code...
<rsalveti> om26er: mind checking latest packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004 ?
<om26er> rsalveti, yes, I can start on it.
<robru> ToyKeeper: lp:queuebot and it's controlled by stgraber. I'd advise against putting a lot of effort into that because I've started a port to a different bot but that stalled a bit
<rsalveti> om26er: thanks
<ToyKeeper> robru: This is an independent bot, but it's related...  Mostly, I'm looking for the right logical place to put it on Launchpad.  :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: device tarball is good marked it so and then the spreadsheet went awol :)
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<robru> ToyKeeper: oh just start a new project I guess.
<ToyKeeper> That would explain why I haven't been able to find a central place for this stuff.
<robru> ToyKeeper: well lp:queuebot is actually a new thing, stgraber used to just store that in a +junk branch and I couldn't even MP against it for a while.
<ToyKeeper> robru: That's exactly what I'm fixing.  :)
<robru> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1421411-uncrisscross/+merge/252789 just need this merge approved
<robru> ToyKeeper: what irc bot framework do you plan to use for your irc bot?
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<ToyKeeper> robru: It's not an IRC bot.  I was hoping we could add features to queuebot if necessary.
<robru> ToyKeeper: oh you said it was an independent bot
<ToyKeeper> robru: For now, I'm just adding stuff to the silo/trello bot QA uses.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah I'm not a fan of queuebot, it's ostensibly modular but you have to write a lot of your own threading boilerplate to make it work. I found a new bot framework called willie that seems to allow a significantly easier plugin architecture, but I only ported some of the plugins, and then the work got deprioritized.
<ToyKeeper> Woot, we already have a project for misc qa tools.  Seems like a good place for it.
<robru> alright, I'm off for lunch
<robru> ToyKeeper: feel free to ping me if you have any questions about queuebot, I wrote the plugins specific to the train, stgraber wrote the larger framework.
<rsalveti> robru: please don't yet land the new libhybris, want to coordinate the landing with the next image
<robru> rsalveti: sure, i saw your name on it and assumed you'd land it
<popey> cihelp bug 1431365 - see latest comment from carla - is there a firewall issue ?
<ubot5> bug 1431365 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Tests fail at warning dialog "A topic with that name already exists"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431365
<fginther> popey, I recorded your issue, someone will probably have a look tomorrow
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-17
<imgbot> === IMAGE 137 building (started: 20150317-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 137 DONE (finished: 20150317-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/137.changes ===
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind triggering a new image in a few hours? want to have a new image now that hybris landed
<Mirv> adb shell
<Mirv> mm
<dbarth_> hi trainguards: can i get a silo for line 60 please?
<ev> popey: looking now
<Mirv> dbarth_: sure
<popey> ev: thanks.
<Mirv> dbarth_: in a minute.. hangout starting (if anyone else joins:) + spreadsheet broken needs some manual hackery
<dbarth_> Mirv: ah, let me know
<dbarth_> Mirv: there's also the qtwebkit dep drops i wanted to review with you, with that qquickview FTBS issue in parallel
<Mirv> dbarth_: you've bug report in the MP line...
<Mirv> dbarth_: and sure, throw MP:s at my direction and I'll check if the dep drops look proper
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok, you've got an mp in the line now, sorry
<Mirv> dbarth_: ^
<dbarth_> thank!
<dbarth_> s
<ogra_> imgbot, status 138
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 138
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: did you get my message last night about the vivid device tarball?
<ev> popey: I've updated the bug. I don't think this is a firewall issue.
<popey> ev: thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 138 DONE (finished: 20150317-10:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/138.changes ===
<ogra_> ah, hello
<abeato> trainguards, can I have a silo for line 59?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ah, no I don't think so
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, what was the message?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: device tarball for vivid is good :)
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<john-mcaleely> who's a good person to care if pushing now is good/bad?
<davmor2> Mirv: ^
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> go for it
<john-mcaleely> ack
<john-mcaleely> pushed!
<john-mcaleely> thanks davmor2, ogra_
<Mirv> abeato: you already have. like it says on the spreadsheet, for now trust the dashboard not spreadsheet
<abeato> Mirv, oh, it is those problems with the spreadsheet mentioned in an e-mail
<abeato> Mirv, noted, thanks
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> uh oh, the spreadsheet looks to me to have reset itself to days earlier version
<Mirv> in addition to all the other errors recently
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train spreadsheet is problematic and might erase itself - trust Dashboard, not spreadsheet
<Mirv> to be precise, it has resetted itself to Sunday evening
<Mirv> I know sil2100 had some sort of backups from where to restore lines
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train spreadsheet is problematic and might revert itself to an earlier version - trust Dashboard, not spreadsheet
<Mirv> robru: ^ if you know anything about spreadsheet backups, could be nice to restore some of today's and yesterday's lines. if not, then we just use the dashbaord as usual to land the disappeared lines.
<Mirv> or maybe it restores itself by time, it's giving server error for me all the time as well
<robru> Mirv: I can't remember where sil keeps his backups. is he not around today?
<Mirv> robru: he might visit for a short while soon, but he's mostly away today
<robru> Mirv: my shift doesn't start for a couple hours, I can try copy&pasting from the dashboard back to the spreadsheet but that's painful.
<robru> Mirv: I dunno why I'm awake this early, bbl
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Great, my mailbox is spammed full with google spreadsheet errors
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please reconfigure vivid silo 23 for me?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure, will try at least (the spreadsheet is misbehaving a bit)
<jhodapp> ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: should be good now
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: keep me posted. Kubuntu would like to land the next KDE frameworks, and since that would delay Qt landing (release pocket migration) significantly I've told them to wait until I know if 5.4.1 can be landed or not
<sil2100> Mirv: sure, we're having the meeting right now
<Mirv> since 5.4.1 is all built and ready and their landing consists of tens of packages that keep blocking each other until day or two later, and the last bits in the chain are what are related to Qt too
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, we have a +1 from pmcgowan and the PT to land 5.4.1 :)
<sil2100> Mirv: so whenever you're ready, publish o/
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<Mirv> sil2100: bah, after those few others "ERROR Critical data missing from packagelist." https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/71/console trying to do build..
<sil2100> Mirv: I think a watch only build should be enough
<Mirv> sil2100: there is a recent build job from Satuday though
<Mirv> sil2100: well normal build should do the same, right? since there's nothing to build anyway.
<Mirv> anyway, launched watch_only now
<Mirv> if I remember correctly it's faster nowadays (thanks robru!)
<Mirv> it used to take 40 mins, now it should be somewhat faster at least
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> jibel, robru, davmor2, rvr, popey: since I'm off sick today, you guys want to have the evening meeting without me or should I remove it from the calendar?
<om26er> trainguards I am looking at the spreadsheet and could not find silo an entry for silo-016 of ofono
<popey> sil2100: I'm afk all day so won't join
<om26er> it does appear on trello
<popey> well, at keyboard, in london
<davmor2> om26er: the spreadsheet is broken
<sil2100> om26er: hm, the spreadsheet had issues so it might have been reverted by google
<sil2100> om26er: I'll try to bring it back from backups
<sil2100> Give me a moment
<rvr> sil2100: So you broke the spreadsheet and now run away, uh? ;)
<davmor2> om26er: it's in the topic, trust the dashboard not the spreadsheet
<om26er> sil2100, thanks
<om26er> davmor2, never used the dashboard :D
<sil2100> rvr: no! *coughs* I'm... I'm just so sick... *runs away*
<rvr> sil2100: hehe
<rvr> Apart from that, no news from my side
<rvr> om26er: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=
<davmor2> sil2100: do we know what is happening with QT that would be the only think that would need discussing
<Mirv> sil2100: it was reverted to Sunday evening, which I noticed 1.5h ago
<om26er> rvr, hmm, they don't include link to TestPlan ?
<rvr> om26er: That's in the spreadsheet
<sil2100> davmor2: it's landing ;) I already told Mirv to release it so he's working on it
<davmor2> \o/
<rvr> Nice
<rvr> davmor2: Should we move the card to passed?
<davmor2> rvr yeap
<Mirv> sil2100: the bot announced done, but the job is itself doing the diff:s still - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-1-build/122/console - I guess I should wait for the diff:s to finish, or is that needed?
<sil2100> Mirv: I would wait ;)
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> om26er: I restored the entry - can you check if the spreadsheet saved it?
<om26er> sil2100, yep, I see it now. Thanks a bunch :)
<sil2100> You're welcome :)
 * sil2100 off again
<Mirv> sil2100: now running publish again, let's see..
<Mirv> sil2100: hopefully you're better soon!
<Mirv> sil2100: still same error :(
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/72/console
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Mirv: this error means that the train didn't fill in one of the fields in the sync file
<Mirv> and I ran full build job on Sat
<Mirv> sil2100: any ideas what could be done?
<sil2100> I think we might be able to hack around it, but I'm trying to find the file first
<kenvandine> "The current browser does not support this feature. Please upgrade to a newer browser."
<kenvandine> trying to create a silo...
<Mirv> kenvandine: not yet another Chrome:ism...
<kenvandine> it is chrome :)
<Mirv> well that's refreshing for a change :D
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, actually I don't see the packagelist file at all! :O
<sil2100> We could dive into the code and try fixing that, but robru will be around soon so I guess he can do it with less effort
<sil2100> Mirv: we'll publish the silo once the issues are dealt with :)
<Mirv> sil2100: so nothing could generate the packagelist while waiting? maybe prepare + build?
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't know how the new jobs work, robru rewrote all the logic ;) In the past those were generated during the publish job
<sil2100> From the config and .project files
<Mirv> I see robru has done some changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk in the last 24h
<sil2100> Now? I don't really know, but I would suspect it to work the same
<Mirv> possibly redeploying some older version would work
<Mirv> he actually was here already but then went back to bed :)
<Mirv> sil2100: but ok, I hope robru happens to be here back soon so we can publish the silo
<om26er> abeato, Hi!
<abeato> om26er, hi
<om26er> abeato, while running the TestPlan for urfkill, re: silo 16 the last test fails
<om26er> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/urfkill
<om26er> if I set modem to offline, it cannot be brought back up by going to flight mode and coming back. I have to bring it back up manually with the command.
<abeato> om26er, ok, well, that concrete test case was introduced to test bug #1427439
<ubot5> bug 1427439 in urfkill (Ubuntu RTM) "Urfkill saved wrong WWAN state after enabling/disabling flight mode" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427439
<abeato> om26er, and the fix has not landed yet
<abeato> so the fact that it fails is not a surprise
<om26er> abeato, aah, ok. I can continue with ofono testing then.
<om26er> abeato, thanks
<abeato> om26er, the best thing to do will be to add a comment in the spreadsheet
<abeato> om26er, yes, I think so
<om26er> abeato, yes, that'd be helpful.
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please reconfigure rtm silo 2 as well?
<ogra_> jhodapp, he is sick
<jhodapp> oh bummer
<ogra_> either Mirv does after hours or you have to wait for robru
<jhodapp> k
<jhodapp> Mirv, ^
<jhodapp> or robru ^
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it
<jhodapp> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> ^ spreadsheet again going crazy
<ogra_> sil2100, shouldnt you be in bed ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm sick but looking here from time to time
<sil2100> GEH, great, spreadsheet reverted itself ONCE AGAIN
<sil2100> jhodapp: can you refresh the spreadsheet and check if all the merges you added are in the rtm silo line?
<sil2100> jhodapp: since the spreadsheet just reverted itself
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: ^
<jhodapp> sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah it did revert, let me update it
<sil2100> jhodapp: sorry about that, we can't do anything about the issues google is having...
<jhodapp> sil2100, np, ok it should be updated
<sil2100> jhodapp: should be updated
<sil2100> The silo, I mean
<sil2100> s/updated/reconfigured
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
 * sil2100 off again
<ogra_> get well
<robru> sil2100: I'm not feeling so good myself. I'll snooze for a bit then cover train stuff shortly
<pmcgowan> sil2100, +1 to push ota-2 to rc
<Mirv> robru: ping me when you can look at the 012 problem
<sil2100> pmcgowan: o/
<sil2100> robru: ok, seems like some trainguard-sickness has struck us!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, publishing it in a moment
<sil2100> robru: once you're up, please take a look at Mirv's Qt silo, the train is doing something funny it seems
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, thanks
<rvr> rsalveti: I tested silo 15, looks ok. When the spreadshit is fixed, I'll approved it.
<rsalveti> rvr: great, thanks
<rsalveti> sil2100: any news on that topic?
<rvr> robru: Can I sign off silo 15 in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> rsalveti: which topic do you have in mind?
<ogra_> sil2100, i would guess the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Sadly, no... if this doesn't get any better, we'll have to migrate to another spreadsheet
<sil2100> We did that once because of such issues already
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> we want to land silo 15 basically
<ogra_> move to libreoffice !
<rvr> lol
<ogra_> then you can blame sweetshark for all breakage ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, is this the same issue preventing me from creating a silo in chrome?
<sil2100> rsalveti: I think it can land normally :) The problems usually are related to the spreadsheet reverting itself, but the publishing bits should be ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe... are you getting a fatal error?
<kenvandine> yeah, says the browser needs to be upgraded
<rsalveti> sil2100: guess the question was more to CI changing the state to approved
<kenvandine> Mirv didn't sound surprised
<rsalveti> so we can land the silo
<sil2100> rvr: try changing it to signed off, let's see if it persists
<rvr> The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed.
<rsalveti> geez
<rvr> Let's see, it's green.
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh... my landing request seems to have been lost on the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> it was line 55 a little bit ago
<rsalveti> Mirv: did we publish qt 5.4.1?
<ogra_> there was supposed to be an RTM meeting where this should be decided
<kenvandine> sil2100, should i bother adding it to the spreadsheet again?  or wait until you guys figure out what's going on?
<rsalveti> ogra_: we decided we should land it
<rsalveti> it seems mirv tried to land it
<popey> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SzymonWaliczek/posts/Fr7jfr2somX
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, i dont think Mirv will hit the button and go into his EOD though ... i would expect him to do it tomorrow monring instead
<popey> see comment from charles about https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1425297-prevent-gdbusproxy-type-init-deadlock-rtm-14.09/+merge/251372
<sil2100> kenvandine: I would say try re-adding it for now
<rsalveti> Can't publish: Critical data missing from packagelist
<rsalveti> Perhaps try a WATCH_ONLY build.
<sil2100> Maybe it was the last problem
 * sil2100 off sick
<kenvandine> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess that's how the spreadsheet problem started
<ogra_> ouch
<Mirv> rsalveti: ogra_ we need robru to fix the train
<charles> popey, +1 :-)
<rsalveti> go robru
<rsalveti> :-)
<kenvandine> grr... can't add it, i get the fatal error now
<Mirv> rsalveti: ogra_ I would push the button as soon as it's possible
<ogra_> Mirv, doing a nightshift ?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: the krillin image should be now copied successfully!
<ogra_> .oO( the bad influence of having cats)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, looks good so far
<Mirv> ogra_: well I'm trying to be available as long as I can. kubuntu is now blocked by waitimg for Qt to land too
<ogra_> ouch, ok
<sil2100> Ok, let me take a look at what could be wrong with the publish job
<popey> charles: just spoke to pat, so sent a mail and cc'ed you
<sil2100> Mirv: I might have an idea how to fix this with a hack
<kenvandine> after each field i get the fatal error, but then it seems to save
<kenvandine> queuebot was notified i added it, but chrome complains if i try to close the tab that i have unsaved changes
<kenvandine> this spreadsheet is having some issues :/
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, as per the topic
<kenvandine> can anyone else confirm that line 54 looks complete before i force close the tab?
<kenvandine> it says all changes have been saved...
<Mirv> sil2100: ok..
<kenvandine> but complains if i try to close it
<Mirv> kenvandine: looks ok, better copy-paste the MP:s anyway as it's reverting itself sometimes
<kenvandine> yeah, lost that once before already :)
<sil2100> Mirv: hah, I see what's b0rken
<sil2100> I mean, I don't know what caused that still
<kenvandine> woot... brute force to get a silo :)
<sil2100> OUCH
<ogra_> sil2100, google does :)
<ogra_> just google it :P
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, it seems I need to rebuild qtmir and qtmir-gles
<sil2100> As it was missing the .project files for those...
<sil2100> Mirv: my bad, I could have done a WATCH_ONLY build with qtmir qtmir-gles, but I didn't suppose that there are any packages in the silo that are not source uploads ;/
<sil2100> Mirv: I should have double checked
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, once it finishes the rebuild I hope the silo will be ready for a republish
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, ok... interesting
<Mirv> rsalveti: oh no, you published ciborium :(
<Mirv> that delays Qt even longer
<rsalveti> Mirv: sorry, thought that was blocked
<rsalveti> Mirv: can't we just trigger a rebuild? should be fast
<sil2100> Crap, the qtmir-gles merge needs updating
<sil2100> Mirv: can you update https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtmir/gles_sync_qt541/+merge/252690 ?
<Mirv> rsalveti: I did that, maybe it's not a big package
<sil2100> Mirv: 0.4.4+15.04.20150317-0ubuntu1  is the version
<sil2100> (new version)
<rsalveti> Mirv: small one, quick to build
<Mirv> sil2100: done
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Let me re-build that
<Mirv> rsalveti: yup
<jhodapp> sil2100, Mirv the reconfig on rtm silo 2 isn't working
<jhodapp> the spreadsheet seems to take the changes, but it's building the old silo config
<robru> Mirv: blah, sorry, you still around?
<Mirv> robru: still around but sil2100 probably figured out what to do so hopefully ready soon
<Mirv> jhodapp: sorry you need to wait for that guy ^ to catch up :) sil is sick and I'm not very available for anything extra
<robru> Mirv: hm yeah unfortunately that safety check I put in to prevent publishing broken packagelists also prevents the broken packagelist from being inspected.
<robru> jhodapp: yeah sorry I'm also sick and just trying to catch up on apprently everything is exploding
<Mirv> robru: yeah just the error message wasn't clear enough for a dummy person, ie that it needs watch_only with package names specified apparently, I only did without
<sil2100> robru: the problem was that some projects were missing .project files
<robru> Mirv: hm, no, when you WATCH_ONLY that should act on all packages whether you specify any or not...
<sil2100> I wonder what has caused that
<jhodapp> robru, ok any idea what's going on...am I just out of luck until you get a chance to look at it?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah sorry the spreadsheet is really horrible. what do you need, a silo reconfigure? email me the details (mp list / siloname etc) and I'll punch it in by hand
<jhodapp> robru, yeah just for silo 2 rtm
<robru> Mirv: I can't imagine why .project files would be missing...
<jhodapp> robru, the list still looks good in the spreadsheet
<robru> jhodapp: ok one sec
<jhodapp> robru, just doesn't seem to actually reconfigure
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-0-reconfigure/10/console does this list look right? there's a very real possibility that the spreadsheet isn't syncing correctly and thus the mp list you see in the spreadsheet is different than the one I see. if that list is wrong, please email me the correct list
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<jhodapp> let me look
<jhodapp> robru, nope, not correct
<jhodapp> robru, emailed you the list
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> robru, no thank you, and hope you feel better soon
<robru> jhodapp: thanks. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4390/console that should do it for you then
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, that looks correct thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: ok just don't hit build yet because it's not quite finished
<jhodapp> ok
<robru> jhodapp: ok, should be good to build now
<jhodapp> cool
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> Mirv: what's going on with qtmir-gles now? you rebuilt it? it's failing? wat?
<Mirv> robru: well sil2100 didn't realize he wouldn't have needed to do a real rebuild. now that he did, apt has changed it behavior and the package needs some of the same dependency magic as uitk-gles needed earlier
<robru> Mirv: so if there's a new build, how long will it take you to verify it? just a quick smoketest?
<robru> bah
<robru> Mirv: I've got a branch at least that'll make that publish error more informative
<robru> Mirv: ok well, once you're happy with the qtmir-gles rebuild, I can't promise that publishing will work, but at least if publishing fails again it'll tell us specifically which package is busted and which data field is missing.
<jhodapp> robru, there was one MR missing from both rtm silo 2 and ubuntu silo 23: first make sure that both are the list I provided you and then please add this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/use-transact-method/+merge/253062
<robru> jhodapp: sorry I don't understand. you say "both" and then only list one mp?
<jhodapp> robru, both silos
<robru> jhodapp: you have the same set of mps for vivid and rtm? how does that work?
<robru> jhodapp: I only reconfigured the rtm one...
<jhodapp> robru, yep, same list
<jhodapp> robru, it works :)
<robru> jhodapp: k hang on
<jhodapp> thanks
<Mirv> robru: quick smoketest indeed
<Mirv> for a nochange rebuild
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4391/console ok does that look right? that one's for rtm
<robru> jhodapp: I guess that works for building but you can't actually *land* both those silos since they'll have conflicting changelog contents when you try to merge to the MP destination
<jhodapp> robru, looks right to me
<robru> jhodapp: ok I'll do the vivid one now
<jhodapp> robru, yes, we won't be landing the rtm one, only using it for testing
<robru> jhodapp: ok cool
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4392/console ok should be good to go for vivid too
<jhodapp> robru, looks good there too, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> Mirv: no diffs?
<robru> Mirv: I don't understand why you cancelled the build and started a new one
<Mirv> robru: watch only didn't work, it used old version number for ciborium
<Mirv> robru: ie watch only doesn't pick up if manual sources were updated
<robru> oh hmmm
<davmor2> Mirv: robru: I hate the spreadsheet now it keeps resetting, sending out another set of ticket and resetting all the stats we set to tested :(
<robru> davmor2: yeah that sounds like the spreadsheet to me
<davmor2> robru: oh it is
<robru> davmor2: what's remarkable is not how bad it is today, but how we somehow managed to make it 6 months without these issues. it used to be like this *constantly*
<davmor2> robru: hahaha
<robru> Mirv: how did you ever do this before ci-train? ;-)
<Mirv> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/74/console
<Mirv> robru: can you hack it to work?
<robru> Mirv: let me poke at the silo
<robru> Mirv: so the problem appears to be that sip4 is in the PPA but not actually in the silo config. and as a result of that, there's no corresponding sip4.project that the publish job relies on for the info that it needs to publish.
<robru> Mirv: so add sip4 to the silo config, reconfigure, build with PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD=sip4 (but *not* watch_only) and then the publish should work
<Mirv> robru: omg..
<robru> Mirv: unless you don't need sip4; then just delete it from the PPA and the publishs hould be fine
<Mirv> robru: nope, it's required
<robru> Mirv: ok, now that I see what's happened here I'll put in an even better error message.
<Mirv> robru: that might help a bit yes :D
<Mirv> phew..
<Mirv> now with luck kubuntu will also be unblocked in a few hours for their kf5 upgrades if the migration goes well
<robru> Mirv: hrm, ok I pushed a fix that makes it say "check that foo is in the silo config", obviously it would be even better if it checked that itself, but the part of the code where it's doing this test doesn't have access to the full silo config, so it'll take some refactoring to make that better. For now though it should be clear what's going on at least.
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/100943/console YES! one in the NEW queue, rest in proposed. none in the abyss ;-)
<Mirv> robru: thanks! and yes, so it seems.
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome, sorry it took me so long to wake up and fix that
<robru> Mirv: what's the deal with qtwayland? is that going to be blocked in NEW for a long time, and if so, how horrible will it be when the rest of the silo migrates and that's the last bit left?
<Mirv> no problem, it was complex anyhow with pieces moving.
<Mirv> robru: ScottK knows about it and will probably quickly approve. it's also quite independent.
<robru> Mirv: k, just remember that the NEW queue doesn't actually store the package, so if you merge it prematurely (eg to land the qtmir branches) then qtwayland will just be lost to the ether.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hi! are you around?
<ToyKeeper> Hi.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hi, i have a branch which i think will solve the "add credit card" issue you reported (lp: #1421421). would you mind taking a few minutes to test it when i can get a click for you, to verify if it fixes the problem for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421421 in pay-ui "can't add credit card if bank inserts a manual confirmation page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421421
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Yes, I can probably do that after I finish the sacrificial ritual I'm doing...  rewiring a new phone for power testing.
<dobey> oh fun :)
<dobey> don't burn your fingers
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok. jenkins is being super slow again i guess. i've made https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/js-dialogs/+merge/253280 for my branch to get a click from jenkins for you to test with. if it happens to build the package reasonably soon and you can test it, that would be awesome. feel free to leave any comments on the MP or bug and i'll see them. thanks!
<dobey> time for me to go. later
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I can only test the actual bits which are proposed for landing.  If that's not the exict build to be used, it doesn't help much.
<ToyKeeper> s/exict/exact/
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i just need to verify if this is the reason you were not able to add a credit card before when the bank sent you to the other web page. i don't want to waste time fixing up the test infrastructure to be able to add tests for this, and then have it not actually fix the problem. so if you can install the click which gets built there and verify if you get the dialog popped up when you try to add the card which result
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Oh, okay.
<ToyKeeper> I made sure not to modify my account since then, in hopes I can still test it.  :)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok great. thanks much :)
<robru> brb
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<robru> jhodapp: hola
<jhodapp> robru, hey, seems that this MR is still not listed/configured for RTM silo 2: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/use-transact-method/+merge/253062
<robru> jhodapp: blah. can you send me the complete list again?
<robru> jhodapp: pastebin if you don't feel like emailing
<jhodapp> sure
<jhodapp> ok emailed
<robru> thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-18
<robru> jhodapp: but vivid's ok? it's just rtm?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah vivid seemed to take
<robru> jhodapp: k, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4394/console does that look right?
<robru> jhodapp: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=jhodapp I guess this page is easier to read ;-)
<jhodapp> no that's not right, crap
<jhodapp> one min
<robru> heh
<jhodapp> robru, no that's not the same list I emailed you
<robru> jhodapp: oh really? I thought I copied it verbatim...
<jhodapp> robru, you probably did, but the output is not correct
<robru> jhodapp: can you send it to me without the email quotes? easier to copy&paste that way
<jhodapp> sure
<robru> jhodapp: what was the problem? was one missing?
<jhodapp> robru, no it looked reverted
<jhodapp> to what's in the spreadsheet
<jhodapp> emailed
<robru> jhodapp: are you just adding the use-transact-method one? that's in there... or are there others you're trying to take out?
<robru> I mean I added it in the most recent reconfigure. it wasn't in there before just now
<jhodapp> robru, yeah just wanting to add the transact-method one
<jhodapp> everything else looks ok
<robru> jhodapp: it looks right to me, can you try reloading http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=jhodapp ?
<jhodapp> ok looks good to me in that list
<robru> jhodapp: ok, give that a shot. sorry for the hassle
<jhodapp> robru, np man, thanks for the manual assistance
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome!
<robru> mandel: looks like ciborium got freed from silo 15, I'll adjust your silo to point at ubuntu,vivid for the sync
<robru> mandel: ok should be good to go if you want to click build again
<imgbot> === IMAGE 139 building (started: 20150318-02:05) ===
<rsalveti> everything is blocked in propose still
<rsalveti> quite many failed tests, including quite a few boot tests
<rsalveti> and some are failing when setting up the testbed
<rsalveti> this will required quite a bit of work to land
<rsalveti> fginther: around still?
<rsalveti> just 2 questions, to see if you can help me understanding the following failures:
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<rsalveti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-vtk6/lastBuild/?
<rsalveti> adt-run [03:00:09]: ERROR: unexpected error: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<rsalveti> and the boottest:
<rsalveti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-qtbase-opensource-src/lastBuild/console
<rsalveti> 21:22:39 E: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rsalveti> 21:22:39 E: E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<rsalveti> 21:22:39 E: adt-run: DBG: testbed command exited with code 100
<rsalveti> 21:22:39 E: adt-run [21:22:39]: ERROR: unexpected error: testbed setup commands failed with status 100
<rsalveti> should I just try the boottest again?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 139 DONE (finished: 20150318-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/139.changes ===
<Ursinha> rsalveti: I've passed along the message and it's being investigated
<rsalveti> Ursinha: thanks
<Mirv> hmm, adt funs again
<abeato> Mirv, it looks like there are lines in the spreadsheet that have disappeared: one ofono landing I created is in vivid silo 16, but nothing on the spreadsheet
<Mirv> abeato: yes, the spreadsheet has been very broken and resetting to Sunday. like it says in the topic, trust the dashboard, not the spreadsheet
<Mirv> abeato: we can try to keep adding them back though, so that it can be marked as tested so that it shows at QA's trello board
<abeato> Mirv, ok, so should I re-create on the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> abeato: if you have the MP:s on hand, put them to line 55 together with package description + test plan. I'll take care of the others
<abeato> Mirv, cool, thanks
<Mirv> damn that spreadsheet
<Mirv> so 6 lines lost all in all, I'm restoring stubs for all of them
<abeato> :-/
<abeato> I have added all I had for the ofono landing
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> what we really need is just the id that I can copy from the dasboard, after that the status field gets updated and also the silo can be marked as tested at which point it goes to QA
<Mirv> but then if a reconfig etc would be needed, MP:s should be there too, and QA needs the testplan etc etc
<abeato> sure
<dbarth_> hiya trainguards, can i have a silo for line 61 please?
<Mirv> dbarth_: 012
<Mirv> and to be noted, spreadsheet didn't give a fatal error, first time in a few days..
<dbarth_> nice, thanks
<dbarth_> Mirv: however, i think my rtm silo is lost in translation, silo rtm-003; supposed to contain a signon-plugin-oauth2 fix
<dbarth_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=dbarth
<Laney> cihelp, hi, can we grab someone to review a lp:ubuntu-test-cases/desktop MP please?
<Laney> we should try to get an image promoted from pending to current
<Mirv> dbarth_: it's line 47, the spreadsheet resetting removes lines and we can only restore the id easily so that it at least has a line in there. I've written at the top of the spreadsheet "Trust the Dashboard instead. Be patient, and try to fill back in the fields lost."
<dbarth_> ah ok
<dbarth_> Mirv: how do i mark that silo tested and good for qa?
<Mirv> dbarth_: just normally, testing pass etc, but maybe readd the test plan link first
<Mirv> dbarth_: sorry, meeting, it seems the line is somehow mixed otherwise
<Mirv> let's see in a bit
<Mirv> ogra_: popey: meeting?
<popey> Mirv: laptop isssues
<popey> on my way though
<ogra_> wrestling with google
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok Qt 5.4.1 has landed, please rebuild silo 013 and comment in the comment field when done
<Mirv> Saviq: same for silo 006 and qtmir/qtubuntu/unity8
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure line 29 please and new silo 55 please ↑ :)
<Mirv> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-parallel-build/+merge/252780 error
<Mirv> pete-woods: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/scope-harness/+merge/250612 not top-approved
<Saviq> Mirv, fixeded, sorries
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, re-approved it from earlier
<pete-woods> thanks for pointing out
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks!
<Mirv> dbarth_: I've added a new line now for rtm-003
<Mirv> dbarth_: yes, so sorry, somehow the dashboard said line 47 but actually there was no line for it. you can now set it as tested on line 56.
<Mirv> dbarth_: and optionally fill in back some of the fields missing
<Mirv> and/or better description
<dbarth__> Mirv: ah thank you
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, so looking at bug 1417429, it looks like it should simply land in rtm, i dont see anything talking about having to have it in the already forked off rtm tree
<ubot5> bug 1417429 in signon-plugin-oauth2 (Ubuntu) "back port signon-plugin-oauth2 Sina weibo fix to rtm" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417429
<Saviq> Mirv, how are we dealing with changelog syncs?
<Saviq> should I have MP or do we just push to trunks?
<Mirv> Saviq: as usual, me forgetting at first and then doing them manually like I started 10 mins ago. unity8 just pushed.
<Saviq> Mirv, I can do qtmir, qtubuntu and platform-api
<imgbot> === IMAGE 140 building (started: 20150318-10:10) ===
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Mirv> Saviq: platform-api not affected
<Saviq> oh right
<Mirv> Saviq: now everything should be done that might concern you
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah I can see that, thanks
<Saviq> qtmir was MP'd so it's good too
<Mirv> indeed, and qtmir-gles
<Mirv> Saviq: oh... and what I also forget is the tag, just a moment :) train needs that
<Saviq> Mirv, apparently doesn't need it *yet* :)
<Saviq> maybe when generating diffs or so?
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe so, or maybe even all the refactorings have made it go away. it was inherited from the daily release system however.
<Mirv> Saviq: all tagged now too
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> Mirv, is there a reason for keeping silo 9 still?
<Mirv> Saviq: don't ask me, ask kgunn :)
<Saviq> Mirv, will do ;)
<ev> Laney: I've added it to the vanguard queue. fginther will take it from there.
<Laney> ev: roger, thx
<Saviq> Mirv, got an idea about FTBFS https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200536464/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtubuntu-gles_0.60%2B15.04.20150318-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 140 DONE (finished: 20150318-11:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/140.changes ===
<ogra_> ah, just some minor changes
<rsalveti> cool, seems qt finally migrated
<rsalveti> now to see if the new image really boots fine :-)
<Mirv> Saviq: see my latest changes in qtmir-gles
<Mirv> Saviq: the gles dependencies are "slightly" tricky for apt to handle, and apt was recently updated
<Mirv> Saviq: so it probably needs more explicit -gles deps
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes! finally. this was quite an epic battle for "small, bugfix release"
<Mirv> the core problem is that qt5 is used by so many things and I only (barely) maybe control our stack so that it doesn't move below.
<Mirv> rsalveti: I'm happy the emulator image works again and I was able to also smoke-test the qtmir-gles rebuild (deps updated) yesterday.
<Mirv> bregma put the best question to the ubuntu-phone mailing list :D
<davmor2> Mirv: so just a quick double check 140 is the image with all the qt 5.4.1 stuff landed right?
<Mirv> davmor2: looks so, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/140.changes /me updates
<Mirv> 195.5MB update, sounds about right :)
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> right install time
<Saviq> Mirv, it's weird though that you didn't have to do it in your landing...
<Mirv> Saviq: that's because the qtubuntu build was done earlier
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> tricky
<Mirv> rebuild would have failed
<rsalveti> Saviq: great
<om26er> trainguards does silo 13 still need rebuilding ?
<Mirv> om26er: I rebuilt it for bzoltan_ but I have asked him to comment on the spreadsheet when he has confirmed the no-change rebuild was ok. he also needs to rebuild the gles package still (even though QA won't test that)
<om26er> Mirv, so does that mean the silo is ready for QA ?
<Mirv> om26er: technically yes, even though I would have liked bzoltan_ to ack that on the spreadsheet (and he should now be online again)
<om26er> Mirv, hmm, ok. I'll wait for his +1
<Mirv> right
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I have triggered the gles build
<bzoltan_> Mirv: om26er: The silo is as good for QA validation as it was :) _ACK_
<t1mp> I am getting some unexpected failures in CI, seem to be problems launching an app for autopilot tests
<t1mp> 13:10:23.690 INFO _launcher:120 - Attempting to launch application 'tmp5ie9go9k' with URIs '' via upstart-app-launch
<t1mp> see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1611/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_main_view/MainView10TestCase/test_toolbar_custom_proxy_object/
<t1mp> and more failures linked here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/page13/+merge/253290
<t1mp> is there a known issue with cI?
<fginther> Laney, that MP is approved, anything else you want to do to it before merging?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: thanks!
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  The credit goes to you for the Qt update.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train spreadsheet can be a bit problematic, although it's better than it was before
<Laney> fginther: thanks - don't know, would appreciate a new smoke testing run but I have no idea how to kick one of those
<fginther> Laney, I can kick one after merging
 * Laney nods
<om26er> alecu, ping
<rvr> bfiller: Approving silo 28 (camera app).
<om26er> alecu, click scope seems to be a bit less responsive when launching click apps as compared to debs.
<bfiller> rvr: ack
<om26er> alecu, see bug 1433663
<ubot5> bug 1433663 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Splash screen for click apps take atleast 1 second to appear" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433663
<fginther> Laney, new tests are in progress
<alecu> om26er: weird! though the scope is just giving a url like "application:///...." to unity8 in both cases (click apps or deb apps)
<alecu> om26er: I think unity8 is using ubuntu-app-launch from that point
<alecu> om26er: I suspect the issue may lay there
<om26er> alecu, hmm, I'll add unity8 to the loop
<alecu> Saviq: please see above the bug that om26er found
<alecu> Saviq: unity8 is using ubuntu-app-launch, right?
<rvr> dbarth__: Is there a way for me to test #1417429?
<Saviq> alecu, reading
<Saviq> alecu, om26er, fixed in silo 6 - dupe of bug #1430233
<ubot5> bug 1430233 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launching/stopping an unpinned app has a 2s delay" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430233
<Saviq> it's not click vs. deb but pinned vs. not
<om26er> Saviq, hm, that could explain it.
<om26er> Saviq, great we have a fix :)
<Saviq> ugh, why is my silo moving down and down in the "need qa sign-off" lane ;(
<om26er> Saviq, i'll pick it now
<davmor2> Saviq: it was being rebuilt is the last info we had, then it got put on hold for the qt5.4.1 build and might need a rebuild now because of that, and there was no way to check what the status was as the spreadsheet broke the universe :)
<davmor2> Saviq: if you can confirm that any rebuilds that were needed have been we can unblock  it again now
<Laney> fginther: yay, looks like that works - is this enough to cause pending → current promotion?
<Saviq> davmor2, https://trello.com/c/445B60K2/1068-ubuntu-landing-006-platform-api-qtmir-qtmir-gles-qtubuntu-qtubuntu-gles-unity8-saviq-dandrader
<davmor2> Saviq: there you go unblocked
<Saviq> om26er, thanks!
<Saviq> om26er, as per usual, please ping me in case of any issues, note there's a duplicate card in the Need Sign-off lane
<Saviq> not any more
<Saviq> :)
<Laney> fginther: ignore, it worked already
<om26er> sil2100, do you know who maintains phablet-tools ? specifically 'citrain' tool
<sil2100> om26er: that would be robru
<sil2100> What's up?
<om26er> sil2100, its broken for me on vivid. it gets stuck at adding the ppa stage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621647/
<dbarth__> rvr: you need to type things blindly, i can send you a user / pass for reference
<dbarth__> rvr: in my case, i trusted liuxg who validated the login in chinese
<rvr> dbarth__: mardy sent me the credentials
<dbarth__> ah great
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey, can you manually configure vivid silo 23 to include these MRs please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10621470/
<sil2100> jhodapp: the spreadsheet should be better now, could you update the landing entry?
<sil2100> om26er: I'm not using it so I wouldn't know...
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure, one min
<jhodapp> sil2100, alright, ready for reconfiguration
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you paste the reconfig output for me so I can double check the list?
<jhodapp> URL to that is fine
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621745/
<sil2100> These are the MRs, are those ok?
 * jhodapp looks
<jhodapp> sil2100, looks good, they're the same
<jhodapp> sil2100, ready to build now right?
<sil2100> Not yet :)
<sil2100> Reconfiguring only now
<sil2100> Should be ready in a minute
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media/media-hub-3-changes is not a valid MP, let me correct that
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah thanks
<jhodapp> slipped through :)
<rvr> dbarth__: I guess Sino Weibo option should appear in System Settings > Accounts, right?
<rvr> Sina
<Mirv> bzoltan_: publishing UITK, thank om26er for testing it
<dbarth__> rvr: it does yes
<rvr> dbarth__: Ok, I don't see it :-/
<rvr> Upgrade: signon-plugin-oauth2:armhf (0.20+14.10.20141029~rtm-0ubuntu1, 0.20+15.04.20150317~rtm-0ubuntu1)
<rvr> dbarth__: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/accounts-nosina.png
<dbarth__> rvr: you do have the click package installed?
<rvr> dbarth__: Which click package?
<dbarth__> the account plugin comes as part of the weibo click package
<rvr> dbarth__: Spreadsheet doesn't say anything
<dbarth__> hmm, sorry, not mentioned in the test plan, my bad
<dbarth__> rvr: sent your way, will add to a public address for ref. in the test plan
<rvr> dbarth__: Thanks
<sil2100> jibel, robru, rvr, davmor2, popey: as yesterday, since I'm still off sick, you can cancel the evening meeting
<dbarth__> rvr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts?action=diff&rev2=13&rev1=12
<jibel> bzoltan_, Mirv is silo 13 ready for qa verification?
<jibel> it has been rebuilt against Qt 5.4.1?
<rvr> That's what Mirv says in the card.
<jibel> right but the citrain dashboard says otherwise
<rvr> Mirv/20150318: Qt 5.4.1 landed, please rebuild Zoltan/20150318: Done, ready for QA.
<jibel> om26er, ^ that's the silo you landed ealier?
<om26er> jibel, silo 13, yes.
<jibel> om26er, thanks, I'll remove the duplicate
<davmor2> jibel: I removed the other dupe of silo 6 again too
<popey> sil2100: okay, get well soon!
<jibel> davmor2, thanks. The script that create the cards should definitely use the dashboard as input instead of the spreadsheet
<jibel> robru, where is the code of the citrain dashboard?
<jibel> robru, nvm, I scrolled down and found the link
<rvr> dbarth__: Logged successfully in Sina Weibo :)
<rvr> dbarth__: The app shows posts
<dbarth__> rvr: awesome
<om26er> abeato, Hi!
<abeato> om26er, hi
<om26er> abeato, my phone is not going to flight mode right now. terminal logs show: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622024/7
<rvr> dbarth__: Hmm... the log file for the click package shows some problem
<om26er> abeato, image 152, krillin
<dbarth__> rvr: ?
<abeato> om26er, hmm, good... no silo installed isn't it?
<rvr> dbarth__: Lots of this errors: libust[11253/11287]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<om26er> abeato, I have silo6 installed but thats unity8/qtmir etc
<om26er> abeato, ... and how is that good ? :p
<abeato> om26er, it is, we got it reproduced :p
<rvr> dbarth__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1404302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1404302 in ust (Ubuntu) "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abeato> om26er, so which is the current situation? you tried flihgt mode and did not work? did you do anything else after that?
<om26er> abeato, I tried flight mode, nothing happened, then I tried to turn off wifi individually, that worked
<om26er> but flight mode still cannot be enabled
<abeato> om26er, could you pastebin /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states
<abeato> ?
<om26er> abeato, bash: /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states: Permission denied
<om26er> with sudo, says 'command not found'
<abeato> om26er, no, it is a configuration file, I need a cat
<om26er> abeato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622095/
<rvr> dbarth__: Approving silo 3.
<rvr> dbarth__: Minor issue: the Weibo option is listed in Accounts with no logo.
<abeato> om26er, mind attaching the syslog to bug #1427439 ?
<ubot5> bug 1427439 in urfkill (Ubuntu RTM) "Urfkill saved wrong WWAN state after enabling/disabling flight mode" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427439
<abeato> om26er, and which is the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<abeato> ?
<om26er> abeato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622111/
<om26er> abeato, there is no /var/log/syslog due to some reason
<dbarth__> rvr: correct, not the point of the fix, but that sample app should be improved indeed
<dbarth__> i'll bother liuxg tomorrow ;)
<abeato> om26er, hmm, that is really annoying, the same happened to me a week ago or so
<abeato> om26er, you cannot list it, even as root?
<om26er> abeato, `sudo find / | grep syslog` doesn't find syslog :/
<robru> om26er: re:citrain tool, did you try running phablet-config by hand? citrain tool is a pretty thin wrapper around phablet-config so if something is broken it's more likely to be a problem with phablet-config. lemme know if that works and then we can troubleshoot further.
<om26er> robru, I found the issue, it took a long time with 'apt-get update' without any feedback
<om26er> due to whatever reason
<robru> om26er: ah ok
<om26er> robru, suggestion though, feedback will be better than silent
<robru> om26er: fair
<dobey> rvr: still around?
<robru> om26er: hm, looking at the code I don't see any ">/dev/null"s in there. I guess it's phablet-config's fault for suppressing those messages.
<rvr> dobey: Here
<dobey> rvr: do you have a few minutes to quickly test a very specific thing (the add credit card page failing for you)?
<rvr> dobey: Sure, after the on going meeting (10 minutes or so).
<dobey> rvr: if you could install https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/23/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.119_armhf.click and try to add your card again and let me know if you still see bug #1421421 that would be great
<ubot5> bug 1421421 in pay-ui "can't add credit card if bank inserts a manual confirmation page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421421
<dobey> rvr: sure, thanks :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ricmm: is the spreadsheet fine now with the mediahub silos?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, we got a good build out of it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, fine enough :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great
<rsalveti> jhodapp: what are the remaining issues?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, documenting them here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1REcYy1DD-_A1ZcfiH2t3Efi4uEa2XPUiBSVZbkbqMZc/edit
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great, getting closer
<jhodapp> rsalveti, indeed...the volume issue is most likely not media-hub-3, but we want to fix it anyway...mh2 displays the same behavior on krillin
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, that is outside media-hub it seems
<jhodapp> rsalveti, still seems like there's latency issues on vivid in general
<rsalveti> at least doesn't block the landing
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, saw that as well here
<rsalveti> jhodapp: because want to see if we can get QA to sign it off tomorrow
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok yeah, I'm still putting it through a lot of testing
<rsalveti> at least get ready for qa to test it
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great
<jhodapp> rsalveti, feel free to give it a try yourself if you have a moment
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yup, planning to test it tomorrow
<rsalveti> have a weeding to go in 3 hours :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, nice, should be fun
<jhodapp> rsalveti, more beer then :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, thanks to my liver
<rsalveti> employee of the month
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> rsalveti, so the last two on the list are issues, but are caused by the vivid latency
<rsalveti> jhodapp: got it, will investigate this tomorrow
<jhodapp> rsalveti, so actually everything on the list so far isn't a landing blocker
<rsalveti> yeah, as long media-hub stays alive, we're good
<jhodapp> yes, and it is
<rsalveti> it just can't freeze/crash
<Saviq> cihelp, any idea about this boottest failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-ubuntu-ui-toolkit/6/console ?
<fginther> Saviq, looking
<Saviq> it's preventing UITK from migrating
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  what is the UITK landing in the silo15? Should not we wait for the silo13 content to land first?
<Saviq> bzoltan_, don't worry, it's not landing just yet
<Saviq> bzoltan_, I'll let you know if/when we'll need it to land
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  OK :) I just have paranoid highlights
<Saviq> bzoltan_, I can see that ;)
<fginther> Saviq, something is off on the device that test ran on and it's not responding to recovery attempts. I've offlined the device and restarted the test. It will clear the boottest block if it passes.
<Saviq> fginther, great, thanks
<dobey> rvr: did you get a chance to try that?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: if you could try the click too, that would be great. it's at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/23/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.119_armhf.click
<rvr> dobey: On it
<dobey> thanks
<rvr> dobey: This is for rtm, right?
<dobey> rvr: it's a click package. it will end up as an update for everyone including rtm. but this specific change is not dependent on rtm, it's fine to test on vivid if that's what you have available
<dobey> rvr: doesn't need to do all the tests, just try to add the card that was failing, for bug #1421421
<ubot5> bug 1421421 in pay-ui "can't add credit card if bank inserts a manual confirmation page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421421
<fginther> Saviq, the rerun passed
<Saviq> fginther, yup, saw that, thanks
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/
<ToyKeeper> dobey: As soon as my phone is done re-flashing...
<kenvandine> robru, i'll look
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<mterry> robru, sure
<mterry> kenvandine, it's just wrap-and-sort stuff
<kenvandine> mterry, are you on it?
<kenvandine> well, i looked... ack from me :)
<mterry> kenvandine, sorry, should have left a quick comment here
<kenvandine> no worries
<dobey> ToyKeeper: cool, thanks
<robru> mterry: oh, wrap-and-sort? I thought I saw new deps
<kenvandine> the diff is a little ugly there
<kenvandine> like the Depends
<kenvandine> it looks fine
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: cool thanks guys
<kenvandine> np
<Saviq> om26er, thanks!
<Saviq> that was easy
<om26er> Saviq, what uses -gles packages ?
<rvr> dobey: ToyKeeper: payui now asks me to stay or continue. Clicking in stay allowed me to finish introducing the confirmation data. So it's ok now to me.
<Saviq> om26er, emulator
<Saviq> om26er, FWIW, I tested
<Saviq> and everything was as expected
<dobey> rvr: aesome!
<veebers> robru: are you around? Are you able to approve packaging changes (this one in autopilot)?
<robru> veebers: nah I can't approve packaging changes but mterry or kenvandine can do that
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<ToyKeeper> dobey: It seems like an improvement, but I still ran into a couple issues.  For one: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2015-03-18/payui-transparent-dialog.png
<dobey> ToyKeeper: oh that is odd.
<dobey> rvr: ^^ did you get that as well?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: No, rvr didn't run into that.
<veebers> robru: a dumb question, I need a FFe for autopilot in vivid right?
<veebers> robru: what's the timeframe for that?
<robru> veebers: strictly speaking you need a FFe to land anything in vivid at this point, yes
<robru> veebers: I mean any features
<robru> heh
<veebers> robru: heh, ok, what about bug fixes in the test tools we use ;-)
<robru> veebers: yeah bugfixes can land as normal
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<veebers> mterry, kenvandine: Are you around to ack a packaging change? It's simple, adding a version req. https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/xlib-version/+merge/253399
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok, i'll have to figure out why that might happen. thanks
<ToyKeeper> dobey: For me, the UI looked correct on the first try, but each subsequent try was transparent as in the screenshot.  And on a third try, I couldn't get the OSK to pop up in text entry fields (like card number), but I think that's a different and old issue.
<robru> veebers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule here's the schedule for freezes btw
<veebers> robru: ah sweet cheers will bookmark :-)
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I'm not able to add a card on the phone without activating 3D-Secure, but I *think* I can add it successfully at pay.ubuntu.com.  Will verify that in a few.
<veebers> robru: sweet, so if I start a silo landing tomorrow I'll be sorted.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: right, but aside from the ugly trasnparent bit, if you click "stay" it's possible for you to activate the 3dsecure right?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Yes, I think so.
<dobey> ok great
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Hmm, after a reboot, I didn't get the leave/stay dialog.  It just timed out and went directly to "Purchase failed".
<ToyKeeper> It's possible I may have touched the screen at the wrong time and tapped "leave" before it had a chance to finish drawing the dialog though.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hmm. that or upon reboot the older version of pay-ui was selected by the hook as the one to use, and it was running instead
<ToyKeeper> Not sure, I wasn't able to reproduce the issue yet.
<dobey> ok
<ToyKeeper> The desktop is consistent though...  I can't add my card there any more either (at pay.ubuntu.com, without activating 3dsecure).
<dobey> ToyKeeper: anyway, you don't need to test it any more right now. this was just a quick test to make sure this would fix the issue before i spent too much time on making all the autopilot tests for it and such. i will have a more complete branch hopefully soon, that we can hopefully land tomorrow
<ToyKeeper> I suspect that what changed might be my bank's interstitial page.  I think it used to have a 'skip' option.
<robru> veebers: yeah should be good as long as you don't have new features. you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Anyway, it seems better overall...  just isn't very forgiving if the user tries more than once.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok, i'll add a test that results in the dialog more than once, to see if we can fix the issues :)
<Saviq> cihelp, another failed boottest https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-qtmir/lastBuild/console
<plars> Saviq: this is the krillin-09 thing again?
<plars> Saviq: I thought I had it up and running now, let me take a look
<Saviq> plars, broken pipe this time
<plars> Saviq: oh, no krillin-09 is fine now, this is a known problem:
<plars> 21:06:28 E: + grep -q 'ERROR: timed out waiting for Unity greeter' results/log
<Saviq> ah /me saw Broken pipe
<Saviq> plars, thought that was the issue
<plars> Saviq: bug #1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<Saviq> plars, yeah yeah, we're looking at a Qt patchset to hopefully alleviate that
<plars> Saviq: maybe not, hang on
<Saviq> plars, so yeah, there's quite a bunch of failures mentioning Broken pipe, I wonder if the timeout is a red herring?
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I think that was just the verbose checking for that known problem
<plars> Saviq: rather than actually catching it, let me try rerunning
<plars> Saviq: ok, rerunning it passed, looks like it's a known issue
<Saviq> plars, ok, there's a few others that failed in the same way
<plars> Saviq: do you have links?
<Saviq> plars, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html basically :)
<Saviq> plars, but to be exact
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-qtmir/lastBuild
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-qtubuntu/lastBuild
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-qtubuntu-gles/lastBuild
<plars> Saviq: well the qtmir one is handled, let me look at the others
<Saviq> plars, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-boottest-platform-api/lastBuild/
<plars> Saviq: restarted them all, will check on them in a bit but hopefully they will go as smoothly as the other one
<Saviq> plars, ktx
<plars> Saviq: I've been out since last week and I think this is a new thing, I'm not sure why this cropped up now
<Saviq> plars, in any case yeah, we know the initial boot issue, and it's most visible during first boot after flashing
<Saviq> plars, so it's very likely that's what hitting there
<Saviq> we should have a Qt build for testing this in a while
<Saviq> s/a while/soon/
<plars> Saviq: nice!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-19
<robru> Saviq: looks like platform-api and unity8 are blocked in proposed, are you able to look at those?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 141 building (started: 20150319-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 141 DONE (finished: 20150319-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/141.changes ===
<Mirv> oh my, #141 is borken because that unity8 is in proposed pocket
<robru> Mirv: hooray for non-atomic silos!
<Mirv> robru: image building should simply be blocked if a partial landing is detected
<robru> Mirv: nah, it's too late by then. proposed-migration shouldn't land any packages from a silo until all packages are ready.
<robru> Mirv: which is already possible to do, except literally nobody bumps their version deps when they do a landing.
<robru> Mirv: I'm starting to think that the train should mangle debian/control files for each package to make sure that all packages in a silo depend on the versions built by that silo, so that they all migrate through proposed together.
<Mirv> robru: well you're right indeed, they should be somehow bundled
<Mirv> robru: the version deps seem to be a solution that is more manual than bringing the information "this is a single silo landing" with the silo
<Mirv> cool, that silo dirty info :) also, that unity8 now migrated since the rekicked autopkgtest succeeded.
<robru> Muahahaha!
<Mirv> nice features
<bzoltan_> Saviq: mzanetti: Mirv: I guess the UITK MR must be resynced since we landed and synced to the staging the silo13
<robru> I just landed that, brand new shininess ;-)
<bzoltan_> robru:  cool feature
<robru> bzoltan_: thanks
<Mirv> ogra_: ok rmadison says unity8 is now in release pocket. when you're around, could you kick a new image?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: robru: I almost forget that I have two bugfixes waiting for the QtC plugin. I would land them today if it is OK.
<Saviq> ooh SILO DIRTY, nice ;)
<mardy> do I have something wrong with my device, or is image 141 quite broken?
<mardy> no virtual keyboard, unity8-dash not starting...
<mardy> (mako)
<mardy> ok,I just read the backlog :-)
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, can you kick an image? platform-api didn't migrate in time and dash doesn't start :/
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sure desktop stuff is quick eevn
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Unless if I find out that the QtC plugin needs fixes to work together with 5.4.1 :)
<Mirv> Saviq: I already asked, it was not just platform-api but unity8 too which I managed to kick in with autopkgtest rerun
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, but unity8 wouldn't have mattered
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, ok
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm fixing papi's .symbols file in the mean time
<Mirv> now #141 + dist-upgrade is fine
<Saviq> Mirv, could you upload platform-api with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10625956/ ?
<Saviq> or should we go through MP/train
<Mirv> Saviq: well, is something drastically broken without that symbol change, maybe it should be just train? or do you want it to the next image build?
<Saviq> Mirv, deps are broken
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, we need qtubuntu to rebuild with that
<Saviq> Mirv, going through train then
<Mirv> ok, sounds like train then
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, it's line 59 ↑ then, can you please assign and let's upload no-change rebuilds after papi builds
<Mirv> Saviq: 000
<Saviq> no?
<Mirv> hmm
<Saviq> 000 is still MWC
<Mirv> Saviq: 006
<Saviq> :)
<Mirv> ah right I read the "warning" line first
<robru> Mirv: heh ^ I have a fix for that landing shortly
<Mirv> ok :) rtm <-> vivid
<robru> bah
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/45/console
<seb128>   File "/var/lib/citrain/cupstream2distro/branchhandling.py", line 150, in find_newest_branch_tag
<seb128>     tagname, revno = line.split() or ('', '')
<seb128> bug?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: How do I reconf a silo?
<seb128> ping trainguards
<seb128> how does that work?
<seb128> is that a magical alias? ;-)
<ogra_> Mirv, Saviq image kicked
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<Saviq> seb128, a highlight on "trainguards" ;)
<seb128> Saviq, is anyone having one of those?
<seb128> seems to not work much :p
<Saviq> seb128, they're in a mtgnow I think
<seb128> k
<imgbot> === IMAGE 142 building (started: 20150319-09:10) ===
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan_: read the mailing list, robert posted instructions there
<seb128> Mirv, can anyone help on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/45/console ?
<seb128> citrain hits a python exception
<Mirv> seb128: yes it seems like a bug
<seb128> I miss the good old citrain code, was more stable ;-)
<Mirv> although I don't see robru touching that in the las t24h
<seb128> the bug is maybe older than that...
<seb128> it doesn't impact every landing for sure, so maybe some corner case that got buggy
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  which ML, what subject?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ubuntu-phone, "Issues with CI Train Spreadsheet"
<Mirv> mvo: how's your today? I wonder if you could do some trainguard duty ~12:30 UTC onwards? my today is a bit bumpy even though I try to be available
<Mirv> since sil2100 is sick too it's a bit problematic
<Mirv> lp:ido is not missing any tag or such, which was my guess
<mvo> Mirv: sure, I can be around, thats in +3h, right?
<Mirv> mvo: +2h
<Mirv> mvo: oh sorry, so I miscalculated :) 11.30 UTC
<seb128> Mirv, no, +3
<mvo> Mirv: :) this is why I asked, I confuse that all the time. so I can be around there will be some overlap with my lunchtime but that should be no problem I hope
<Mirv> mvo: thanks, if you can keep an eye on things if I'm away. yeah, no problem.
<Mirv> mvo: yeah, trying to be helpful by converting to UTC and then failing at that..
<mvo> Mirv: no worries :) how long? until my dinner?
<Mirv> mvo: ~3h from there onwards, I then cover again until sil2100 visits or robert wakes up
<Mirv> I wonder if it's this lp:ido tag called "Scrub bar fully functional just before maverick UI freeze" :D
<mvo> Mirv: cool
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I did not get much smarter... it says that I can not reconf myself :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the second to last e-mail, "alternative way" via landing tools menu
<Mirv> bzoltan_: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11540.html
<Mirv> seb128: so, my guess based on the trace would be that the train does not like tags with spaces in them, but I'm not sure how to remove the tag from the remote LP repo
<Mirv> that's only a guess, but I've never seen a tag with spaces befor e:)
<seb128> Mirv, why would you want to damage the branch by removing tags?
<seb128> Mirv, the train should just not except on spaces in tag
<seb128> the solution is to fix the code, not to hack on the vcs to workaround infra issues
<Mirv> seb128: well not otherwise but I'm not sure if we can deploy any fix before robert wakes up
<Mirv> but if you're not in a hurry then it's not a problem
<seb128> that can wait a day
<Mirv> alright then
<Mirv> I'll make a bug for him
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I have read that ... But i do not have the "Reconfigure" menu item under the "Landing team tools"
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I guess robru hasn't added landers to the ones able to see the "Reconfigure" item then, since it's visible to me
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I reconfigured 013 now
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, could you upload qtubuntu and qtubuntu-gles to silo 6 after "dch -i 'No-change rebuild to correct platform-api dependency'" please?
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thanks
<dbarth__> hi trainguards, can i get a reconfig for line 51 / silo vivid-012
<Mirv> dbarth__: sure
<imgbot> === IMAGE 142 DONE (finished: 20150319-10:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/142.changes ===
<ogra_> enjoy
<davmor2> ogra_, Mirv, Saviq: \o/ I can haz scopes again
<Mirv> bzoltan_: publishing qtc-ubuntu
<dbarth__> trainguards o/ new silo request on line 64
<Mirv> mvo: ^ if you can check dbarth's request
<mvo> yes
<mvo> sorry
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 18 (vibrations) is approved.
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<mvo> dbarth__: I can't assign signon-plugin-oauth2 because there is already another silo for this package in use (line #17)
<mvo> mandel: do you want me to rebuild your #14 landling ?
<mandel> mvo, let me check
<mandel> mvo, sure, but I can do that, I'm working on a fix for some issues in the system settings ui
<mvo> ok
<dbarth__> mvo: checking
<dbarth__> mvo: hmm, right; this one i'm trying to unblock for qa right now; since they are both for vivid, maybe we can bundle them together
<mvo> dbarth__: works for me, whats the best way? just append the new merge to line #17 ?
<dbarth__> mvo: right, i'll check with mardy
<mvo> thanks dbarth__
<dbarth__> mvo: hmm, or rather; can you assign that new silo, and we'll do a rebuild on the other one once unblocked
<dbarth__> mvo: i feel this dep. change is easier to validate than unblocking the other silo
<mvo> dbarth__: I'm not sure that the train will let me do that, I would have to free the other one I think
<kenvandine> oh... i like the "SILO DIRTY" message, that's very helpful!
<seb128> kenvandine, what does it mean?
<kenvandine> in the dashboard, it means a silo needs to be rebuilt
<ogra_> that you need to bring a mop for the next build
<kenvandine> a component in it has since landed
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, ok, the wording doesn't really convey that
<seb128> "superseeded" would be better
<seb128> or "outdated by archive"
<seb128> or dunno, something which makes sense by itself
<kenvandine> SILO DIRTY: You must rebuild: ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> i think the full message makes it clear
<kenvandine> i just didn't mention the whole thing
<seb128> kenvandine, doesn't explain to me why I need to rebuild
<seb128> was there an issue with the builder? did some depends change? was there a bug with the ci? ...
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure ubuntu silo 7 ?
<mvo> alex-abreu: sure
<alex-abreu> mvo, thx
<dbarth__> mvo: i think you can override; we have had silos with the same package building; it mostly takes a rebuild of the other silo, once the first one lands
<mvo> dbarth__: ok
<mvo> dbarth__: started it now
<robru> bzoltan_: reload the page
<Mirv> mvo: ok I'm about back, and will monitor until sil2100 arrives to fill in the gap between us and robert (although robert is again up at a weird hour ^...)
<mvo> thanks Mirv
<mvo> Mirv: I'm in a meeting now, but I can keep a eye on the channel
<Mirv> mvo: thanks to you
<sil2100> mvo: I'll assign line 64, as I see there are some issues with assigning it
<mvo> sil2100: oh, I thought I had overriden the issues, oh well, thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth__: assigned silo for line 64, but remember you have signon-plugin-oauth2 already assigned in silo 005
<sil2100> mvo: no worries :)
<robru> Mirv: early meeting on thursdays :-/
<robru> Mirv: what happened with ido? was there a tag with a space in it? I don't actually see the tag on the branch...
<om26er> dbarth__, renatu I installed silo 5, sync monitor shows up in apps scope now: http://i.imgur.com/OuQJIxl.png
<robru> Mirv: nm, I see it now. will fix shortly
<renatu> om26er, silo 5 is not ready to land
<om26er> uh? ok it appeared on trello (again)
<renatu> om26er, the priorities has changed, I need to confirm with bfiller if we still want to work on that
<om26er> renatu, ok
<Mirv> robru: ok, thanks for looking into it!
<robru> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/fix-ido-tags/+merge/253531 fix is ready, with tests
<sil2100> robru: looking at it - let me look at the problem origin
<robru> sil2100: original code failed to account for tags with spaces, new code can handle it and test case proves it using real tag data from the problem branch.
<robru> I'll assign those ^
<mzanetti> trainguards, please reconfigure silo vivid/0 for me. I've dropped platform-api (and please clean that package from the ppa)
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> also I can't find the "Use 'Landing tools' menu", where is it?
<mzanetti> thanks sil2100
<robru> mzanetti: reload the page
<mzanetti> robru, the dashboard?
<sil2100> mzanetti: no, on the spreadsheet
<robru> mzanetti: the spreadsheet
<sil2100> ;)
<alex-abreu> trainguards, I need help for ubuntu silo 3, not sure I understand the build failure
<mzanetti> oh. found it :D
<robru> alex-abreu: looking
<seb128> Mirv, did you open a bug about the citrain python exception for ido issue?
<robru> alex-abreu: oh, what? looks like a test failure to me? not a train issue...
<Mirv> seb128: yes, robru just said he's looking into it
<alex-abreu> robru, I  must be blind ... where do you see the test error?
<seb128> Mirv, great, thanks
<alex-abreu> robru, argh ! ok found it
<alex-abreu> robru, thx ! :)
<robru> alex-abreu: right ;-)
<robru> seb128: fix is ready, sil is reviewing.
<sil2100> Looking good code-wise, just want jenkins to kick in
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> robru: re: fix nice!
<sil2100> robru: thanks for the fix!
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: you're welcome
<sil2100> robru: will you be around now, or do you plan to AFK after the meeting?
<robru> sil2100: oh I'm up. get some rest!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> o/
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128: you're welcome, sorry about that -- when I wrote the code I was thinking only of train-controlled branches that only have train-generated tags. didn't anticipate user-created tags with spaces.
<robru> seb128: i'll kick a build once the fix goes live
<seb128> robru, no worry, code has bugs, thanks
<dbarth__> trainguards o/ can you reset vivid silo 005 with a reconfig? i will restart the whole validation process (it's off of qa's dashboard already)
<robru> dbarth__: sure
<robru> seb128_: ok looks good https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/46/console
<seb128_> robru, excellent, thanks
<robru> seb128_: you're welcome
<ogra_> do we do an evening meeting today ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no-one cancelled it
<ogra_> that is why i ask :)
 * robru -> lunch
<robru> cihelp: is anybody around to help me iterate on https://pastebin.canonical.com/127948/ (ticketsystem deployment in bootstack)
<jhodapp> robru, can you please reconfigure vivid silo 23?
<robru> jhodapp: sure
<josepht> robru: does 'nova list' show instances in 'ERROR' state?
<josepht> robru: hrm, probably not since it's gotten to the point of adding relations
<robru> josepht: yeah, no, there's 7 ACTIVE
<josepht> robru: are you able to redeploy?
<robru> josepht: you want me to just run 'mojo run' again and see what happens? or should I destroy-environment first and really start over?
<josepht> robru: I would destroy-environment and start over from the beginning.  I may be overly cautious. :)
<robru> josepht: ok will do. it takes about 1.5 hours, will you still be around?
<josepht> robru: yes
<robru> josepht: great, thanks
<josepht> robru: np
<robru> josepht: yeah, failed again, log & traceback look exactly the same. do you have any idea how we can get some more info from this thing? the traceback doesn't really say what failed...
<robru> josepht: oh it does say timeout, hm
<robru> josepht: do you know how to increase the timeout? or check why it's taking longer than 60s to achieve "relation convergence"?
<josepht> robru: let me see what I can find out
<robru> josepht: sure, thanks.
<ev> robru: what does juju status say for that deployment?
<robru> ev: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128019/ ah, there's some messages in there
<robru> fginther: ^
<ev> robru: nova secgroup-list
<robru> ev: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128020/
<fginther> robru, let me check your account setup
<josepht> that's not a lot at all
<robru> ev: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128021/ this failure prior to the deployment suddenly seems relevant
<josepht> robru: yeah, but you should be able to have ~20 secgroups before running out
<robru> josepht: seems less like I've run out and more like I don't have permission to use/delete the ones I have?
<fginther> robru, josepht, that is indeed one of the problems, I've bumped up robru's quota to 300
<robru> fginther: http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Video/v4/73/f9/07/73f9071b-c857-9d23-b4c4-b89a93b73d3e/poster212x312.jpeg ?
<fginther> robru, and looking for any others that might be set to a too low default
<fginther> that's what I looked like when changed it!
<robru> sweet.
<josepht> "This is security groups" -fginther
<robru> LOL
<josepht> fginther: thanks
<robru> fginther: should I try again? or you still working?
<fginther> robru, the other quotas look ok
<fginther> robru, it's safe to try again
<robru> fginther: ok, I'll run it again, but I have an appointment soon, will anybody be around later (west coast evening) to iterate on this? or should we just pick it up tomorrow?
<fginther> robru, I'll be online later, say in 4 hours
<robru> fginther: ok cool, I'll try to coordinate with you.
<robru> fginther: thanks!
<fginther> robru,
<fginther> robru, good luck
<robru> thanks
<robru> fginther: is that thing about not being able to delete the security groups relevant? just got that again
<fginther> robru, that's not a problem, it will reuese them if you do a complete juju destroy-environment teardown and redploy from the tart
<fginther> *start
<robru> fginther: mmmm, tarts
<robru> fginther: ok, just destroyed, doing it fresh. thanks
<veebers> robru: this is the bugfix release I was bothering you with questions about about yesterday :-) ^^
<veebers> trainguards is there anyone around that can ack my silo request?
<robru> veebers: sorry was just eating. looks like you just missed kenvandine and mterry
<robru> veebers: got you silo 4
<robru> veebers: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/117/console started build for you as well since you seem to be afk. maybe a nice surprise for you when you get back ;-)
<robru> (or maybe a horrible nasty surprise if it fails to build...)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-20
<robru> fginther: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128028/ same traceback, different 'juju status', agent-state stuck in 'pending' after an hour
<veebers> robru: awesome thanks! Much appreciated :-) nw even the superhumans such as yourself have to eat every now and then
<robru> veebers: haha, you're welcome!
<cyphermox> robru: highlights in place.
<robru> cyphermox: sweet, thanks
<cyphermox> (it's early, but still)
<robru> cyphermox: you can watch me work tomorrow ;-)
<josepht> robru: for 'pending' check 'nova list' and see if you have instances in ERROR state
<robru> josepht: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128032/ indeed this looks wrong, there are triple as many machines as there were in the previous deployment.
<josepht> robru: you'll need to 'nova delete' the ERROR ones and after a 'juju destroy-environment ...' I'd expect there to be none for juju-engine-machine-X
<robru> josepht: I thought I had checked the 'nova list' after the 'destroy-environment' and saw only the 2 sandbox ones in the right state, the ERROR state ones came after 'mojo run'
<robru> josepht: so you want me to destroy environment again? there's nothing else to poke at with the current env?
<josepht> robru: one thing you can do is 'nova console-log $ID' for one of those instances and see if that tells you anything
<josepht> robru: probably not
<robru> josepht: bah, just deleted them
<josepht> robru: have you updated juju recently?
<robru> josepht: well I'm doing this in a trusty sandbox.
<robru> 1.20.11-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<robru> $ apt-cache policy juju-core
<robru> juju-core:
<robru>   Installed: 1.20.11-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<robru>   Candidate: 1.20.11-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<robru>   Version table:
<robru>  *** 1.20.11-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0
<robru>         500 http://nova.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<robru>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<robru>      1.18.1-0ubuntu1 0
<robru>         500 http://nova.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<josepht> robru: okay, so for that version of juju I usually have to 'juju add-machine zone=nova' for each machine I'll need as juju will sometimes try to allocate machines on a different availability-zone.  Is this on bootstack?
<robru> josepht: yes on bootstack, and I've been doing that as per fginther's instructions.
<josepht> robru: the add-machine bit?
<robru> josepht: "for i in {1..8}; do juju add-machine zone=nova --constraints="instance-type=m1.smaller"; done"
<josepht> awesome
<robru> josepht: not sure what happened, the second time around there seemed to be twice as many machines. even though I ran destroy-environment in between
<josepht> robru: strange, one thing to check is that your services and relations in your spec (if they are separate files) need to have identical names for the deployment and services
<robru> josepht: spec I'm using is lp:~canonical-ci-engineering/canonical-mojo-specs/ci-engine-ts-webui, fginther said he was able to get a successful deployment with it...
<robru> josepht: (it is stripped down from the full spec though)
<josepht> robru: are you deploying again?  are the RUNNING instances still there?
<robru> josepht: oh not yet. one sec
<josepht> robru: don't if you aren't
<robru> josepht: oh I'm just destroying now
<josepht> robru: okay :)
<robru> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YUVNcdCf
<robru> josepht: getting that again ^
<josepht> are the instances still there if you 'nova list'?
<robru> josepht: 'nova list' indeed has nothing matching *engine*, just the two *sandbox* ones
<josepht> can you do 'nova secgroup-list' please?
<robru> josepht: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128033/
<josepht> robru: can you try to 'nova secgroup-delete' the engine ones please?
<robru> josepht: looks good: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128034/
<josepht> robru: cool, I guess you can redeploy then.  I won't be around when it's done though, I'm sorry to say. :)
<robru> josepht: heh, either will I. I'll ping ci-help again tomorrow. thanks a bunch!
<josepht> robru: np
<fginther> robru, hey, I just saw your first pastebin, do you have "default-series: precise" in the .juju/environments.yaml file? Nodes 1-8 were trusty nodes, they should be precise
<robru> fginther: oh hrm it might be trusty. copy&paste error. crap
<robru> yup, it's trusty
<robru> fginther: ok, cancelled that deployment, will try again with precise
<fginther> robru, ahh, that should explain that problem.
<fginther> robru, yeah, the 'juju add-machine' trick will use whatever is the default-series.
<fginther> robru, and since the pre-allocated nodes didn't match what the mojo spec, it tried to create new nodes, which unfortunately doesn't work right :-/
<robru> fginther: that explains the extra nodes... doesn't explain why i didn't get extra nodes the first time around though. weird
<imgbot> === IMAGE 143 building (started: 20150320-02:05) ===
<robru> fginther: wait, what? https://pastebin.canonical.com/128036/ is this a success?
<robru> i dont even
<fginther> robru, yep, looks like it all worked, you can also check 'juju status' and make sure there are no errors (which there shouldn't be as the mojo spec ran the tests)
<robru> fginther: very nice. wow. ok, I'm EOD now but I'll poke at this tomorrow.
<fginther> robru, see ya
<robru> fginther: thanks!
<robru> Saviq: no qa on silo 6?
<rsalveti> robru: nops, fixing one symbol file and fixing the android build (not affecting the binaries out of this package)
<rsalveti> the previous landing broke all the android builds depending on platform-api, including arale
<robru> rsalveti: ah, fair
<imgbot> === IMAGE 143 DONE (finished: 20150320-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/143.changes ===
<rsalveti> geez, platform-api will never migrate
<Mirv> this time at least the image is not broken..
<Mirv> cihelp platform-api claims to be "waiting" for Boottest result, but in fact vivid-boottest-platform-api has not been triggered at all
<Mirv> s/waiting/Test in progress/
<psivaa_> Mirv: what version is it waiting on.. i see http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-platform-api/5/ having succeeded
<Mirv> psivaa_: 20150320 is in proposed
<Mirv> psivaa_: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#platform-api
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, Mirv, davmor2: I'll be on the meeting today normally
<sil2100> I hate this freaking cold
<sil2100> huh, where did Dave go now?
<ogra_> swallowed by the eclipse :)
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! So I updated myself on the channel spec and browsed through the list of available channels and there is one setup now with the custom tarball
<davmor2> sil2100: right I'm flashing the phone now I assume I just use devel-proposed still and the tarball should be on there right? or do I need to use a different channel?
<sil2100> davmor2: I'm still waiting for some feedback from slangasek as there is a few confusing things going on, but from what I see the ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en channel seems like the devel-proposed for krillin with the right, vendor custom tarball
<sil2100> Since the new model encourages having per-device channels if there are difference in their custom bits
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll give that a go then
<psivaa_> Mirv: the platform-api boottest is now running, will check the excuses in a little bit
<davmor2> sil2100: so issue number one clicking on the here T's and C's link crash the welcome wizard
<sil2100> huh
<popey> sil2100: are you able to remove packages from the archive?
<Mirv> psivaa_: thanks
<popey> sil2100: specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugin-evernote/+bug/1337484
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337484 in account-plugin-evernote (Ubuntu) "Delete account-plugin-evernote source package from ubuntu" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> popey: requires ~ubuntu-archive
<popey> aha
<popey> thanks
 * popey asks in -devel
<cjwatson> popey: no need
<cjwatson> I can do it
<popey> \o/
<popey> thank you.
<cjwatson> only from vivid, I trust
<popey> yeah
<popey> this isn't an owncloud level of removal
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 doesn't have that source anyway
<cjwatson> popey: what's the open reminders-app task for?
<popey> cjwatson: reminders-app is the only consumer of that package, I think it was filed against that originally
<popey> so it shows up in our tasks for the reminders-app
<cjwatson> seems pointless if you have nothing to do, but ok
<cjwatson> popey: done
<popey> thanks cjwatson
<Saviq> Mirv, seems like rsalveti landed the platform-api fix alone, could you upload qtubuntu and -gles no-change rebuilds?
<Saviq> cihelp, any reason why makos are flashed with r127 still in -ci jobs?
<fginther> Saviq, sorry about that, leftover workaround from the last unbootable image. Should be ok now. Need anything re-run?
<Saviq> fginther, I'll manage
<Saviq> fginther, is it reset now?
<fginther> Saviq, yes, it should default now to the latest image
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, it actually migrated now, as you were
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, ok, so no more additional rebuilds needed?
<Saviq> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu
<Mirv> okie
<Saviq> Mirv, rsalveti, I pushed the changelogs to qtubuntu and -gles btw
 * sil2100 lunch
<sil2100> brb
<Mirv> Saviq: greatness
<Mirv> mardy: davmor2: rvr: FYI I've added some test plan to https://trello.com/c/OdkjVMsH/1156-ubuntu-landing-018-signon-plugin-oauth2-dbarth since it's not really a normal landing.
<rvr> Mirv: Ack
<rvr> Mirv: So that silo, is just to modify a dependency?
<om26er> alex-abreu, Hi!
<Mirv> rvr: yes https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-plugin-oauth2/lp1362640/+merge/253494
<rvr> bfiller: I approved silo 27. address-book test plan must be updated to include import from sim card.
<om26er> alex-abreu, How to test silo 7 ?
<rvr> Mirv: Ok.
<mardy> Mirv: yep, looks ok
<om26er> alex-abreu, I just saw, it doesn't require QA  testing ?
<alex-abreu> om26er, ah I marked it as needs QA by mistake, ... I updated the stylesheet
<om26er> alex-abreu, ok, thanks :)
<alex-abreu> om26er, thx to you :)
<bfiller> rvr: ack
<bfiller> renatu: can you update the address book test plan with cases to test the sim card import please
<bfiller> renatu: see rvr message
<rsalveti> Saviq: Mirv: the silo that had platform-api also had a rebuild of qtubuntu
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, saw that, I pushed changelog bits too
<renatu> bfiller, for all cases or only the one that we do not have autopilot?
<renatu> rvr, we have autopilot tests for sim card importing
<rvr> renatu: Ah, nice, I didn't see them in the diff.
<renatu> rvr, let me re-check
<renatu> rvr, tests/autopilot/address_book_app/tests/test_import_from_sim.py
<rvr> renatu: +1
<Laney> what are these -nova- emails I'm getting?
<cjwatson> Laney: new system being tested, I've raised that and it's being fixed
<cjwatson> thanks for the report
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> if this is using the cloud for adt runners then I'm in favour
<Laney> please arrange for the test log to be catted to the console output though as I'm thoroughly trained to look there by now. :)
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> dbarth__: approval of branches needed:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master/+merge/250095
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1429911/+merge/252326
<dbarth__> sil2100: sorry
<dbarth__> sil2100: done
<boiko> trainguards: can I get a reconfigure on vivid silo 24? I added a new component there
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm stuck in another meeting, wont make LT i fear
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries, anything outstanding related to our builds status?
<ogra_> apart from glibc ?
<ogra_> nope
<sil2100> heh ;)
<ogra_> (we cant land any initrd chanes currently because the libc breaks it)
<ogra_> *changes
<om26er> rsalveti, what testplan should I be running except for general testing ?
<om26er> rsalveti, will mediaplayer do ?
<rsalveti> om26er: for this one? better to coordinate that via email
<rsalveti> om26er: basically everything that touches multimedia
<om26er> rsalveti, silo20
<rsalveti> om26er: oh, right, just mediaplayer
<rsalveti> om26er: thought it was the silo 23
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey, do we have a place where we have all the past manifests for images built? Or are the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/* the only ones?
<sil2100> cjwatson: since I would need more images into the past
<cjwatson> sil2100: They're all saved in the LiveFSBuild objects on Launchpad
<cjwatson> sil2100: It's probably easiest to go via https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#livefses
<sil2100> hm, that's actually a valid point
<sil2100> All the time I was using manifests while I could simply fetch it from LP
<cjwatson> You'll find it in getFileUrls()
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> Well, I mean the manifest is attached to the build on LP
<cjwatson> We prune non-text build artifacts quite quickly (after a day or so), but text artifacts are generally small so they're kept around forever
<robru> sil2100: oh are you updating the diff scripts to not rely on the spreadsheet in order to determine what landed in each image?
<sil2100> robru: no, the scripts are already a bit agnostic to that, I added a feature to generate commitlogs for ranges of images (for OTAs for instance)
<sil2100> So I need to have information from the past
<robru> sil2100: ooooh fancy
<sil2100> I also forgot that the archive sheet got moved to a separate doc ;)
<pmcgowan> om26er, the last toolkit landing has no info in the card on what it fixed
<pmcgowan> would you know?
<robru> sil2100: oh yeah the link to the new archive doc was in the mail i sent out
<sil2100> Yeah, I have it :)
<om26er> pmcgowan, not really, I do remember it changed the text selection handle to be more accessible.
<om26er> sil2100, can you tell silo-13 that landed on 18th march, what it fixed
<pmcgowan> would like to know if this was fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1422693
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422693 in Ubuntu Clock App vivid-15.04 "[Vivid][Regression]Cannot change alarm switch status (enable/disable alarms)" [High,Fix committed]
<om26er> pmcgowan, afaik no that was not fixed. List is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.2.1450+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> om26er, thanks
<pmcgowan> be nice if the card had that info
<robru> sil2100: note though that the 'archive landed requests' still dumps into the archive tab in the same spreadsheet. flushing those out to the separate doc is a manual step
<nik90> pmcgowan, om26er: Actually that bug you listed and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1401883 were fixed by an earlier UITK release on the 6th March.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1401883 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Vivid][Regression] Alarms times are incorrectly saved when editing an alarm" [Critical,Fix released]
<pmcgowan> nik90, thanks
<nik90> pmcgowan, om26er: It just so happened that the clock app also needed a fix which was done. But since clock app tests are failing on dashboard, we haven't been able to push out a new clock release
<sil2100> robru: ok, can you give me write access to it? Just in case
<pmcgowan> nik90, know why they fail?
<pmcgowan> and who is working on it?
<robru> sil2100: sure
<nik90> pmcgowan: The clock app requests for location access which was not testable at the time and caused the tests to be stuck at the prompt. The camera app bypassed that by disabling the location prompt entirely which we didn't do for the clock app.
<nik90> pmcgowan: I am trying to fix that at the moment.
<pmcgowan> awesome
<sil2100> Ok guys, I've got enough for today, need to lay down and rest some
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend!
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/87/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff anybody around for a packaging ack?
<mterry> robru, sure fine  :)
<robru> mterry: thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-21
<imgbot> === IMAGE 144 building (started: 20150321-02:05) ===
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-21
<Saviq> Mirv, morning, can you please drop shadow and libqtdbustest from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041 for us? thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, and ubuntu-settings-components, too
<Saviq> oh they're not there any more - then shadow, only :)
<Saviq> owait
<Saviq> why's it not in stable phone overlay :S
<morphis> Saviq: I think I can do that too if you still need it
<Saviq> morphis, nah, need to clear things up first, thanks
<morphis> Saviq: aye, just ping me
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah just ping again when you know if you want something changed
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: any idea why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1097 is not getting an automated sign-off run?
<sil2100> morphis: I think one of the reason is that the train sees the packages as dep-waiting
<morphis> sil2100: so a rebuild might help?
<sil2100> morphis: if you check the archive (xenial for instance), you'll see that unity-system-compositor is built for all architectures
<sil2100> morphis: in your silo it's not built for some archs, so the train treats that as an issue
<morphis> sil2100: so that is a requirement before we can continue with any QA, I see
<sil2100> Not sure if a rebuild will help since it clearly doesn't build on the few archs (like arm64, s390x)
<morphis> but let me check with the unity-system-compositor guys
<sil2100> In most cases that's a requirement, since we usually want it to build on all archs it was building before
<Mirv> michi_: Elleo is our OSK guy but your problems described on the mailing list are so severe I'm not sure how to even debug that other than say "hardware is broken". but if the screen otherwise responds to touch, gestures, web browsing etc ok then I guess it should be tried to be debugged somehow.
<Saviq> rvr, jibel, do you have any pointers about how to reproduce the freezes with silo 41? none of us were able to repro :/
<Saviq> mzanetti's been dogfooding the phone with 41 for a few days now and nothing
<rvr> Saviq: I think jibel had some steps, usually checking system settings
<mzanetti> yeah... the instance I installed on friday on my krillin and I've ran through the OOBE... still the same boot running
<jibel> Saviq, mterry reproduced it. Install silo 13 on top of latest rc-proposed on krillin, reset the phone, go through the wizard, open system-settings and play with it until it freezes
<jibel> Saviq, it happens only on first boot
<Saviq> hmm what's silo 13 ¿?
<jibel> Saviq, 41 should probably be abandoned in favor of 13.
<jibel> Saviq, it's the clone mterry created + some fixes
<Saviq> ack
<jibel> clone of 41
<jibel> but confirm with him first
<davmor2> Saviq: it's all your fault damn you ;)
<koza> trainguards, Hi. I would need permissions to finish the landing of pulseaudio [already in silo 80]. Right now I cannot even comment on the request.
<sil2100> koza: hey! Let me add you to the train users then
<sil2100> koza: what's your LP username?
<koza> sil2100, it is kzapalowicz
<sil2100> koza: done
<sil2100> koza: I suppose you know the CI Train usage basics already?
<koza> sil2100, thanks.
<koza> sil2100, do have a LandingProcess wiki and support from HWE team so I should be good however if in doubts I will ping you guys here.
<abeato> trainguards, can you remove ofono package from silo 42 ? It is not needed anymore (ticket is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1045)
<Mirv> abeato: ok
<abeato> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> koza: welcome to landers!
<Mirv> abeato: done
<abeato> great :)
<koza> Mirv, thanks!
<oSoMoN> jibel, https://trello.com/c/lZG2pxEX/2927-1122-ubuntu-landing-021-webbrowser-app-osomon should be removed from the "Needs QA Sign-off" queue for now, I’m rebuilding it and I’ve noticed that there is another webbrowser-app silo awaiting verification with higher priority anyway
<jibel> oSoMoN, all right. We didn't plan to land it this week anyway since none of the bugs it fixes are for OTA10
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’ve just added a fix for OTA 10 to that silo, and the fix for bug #1531583 would also be good to have in OTA10 (others can wait indeed), would you prefer if I removed all non-necessary fixes from the silo and have it targetted at OTA10 ?
<ubot5> bug 1531583 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Webbrowser-app losing saved state upon restart" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531583
<jibel> oSoMoN, yeah, even if landings of the webbrowser are usually pretty safe, I'd rather split OTA10/non-OTA10 fixes in different silos
<oSoMoN> jibel, sure thing, doing that now
<oSoMoN> jibel, would you mind targetting bug #1531583 at OTA 10 ?
<ubot5> bug 1531583 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Webbrowser-app losing saved state upon restart" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531583
<jibel> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’ve updated silo 21, it’s now rebuilding with only the two bug fixes that are for ota10
<alex_abreu> rvr, do you think you could check https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1144 ?
<rvr> alex_abreu: It's next on the list
<Mirv> 7w 22
<Mirv> hmm
<abeato> trainguards, could somebody publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1141 ?
<Mirv> abeato: yeah I was looking at it already
<abeato> cool
 * sil2100 was battling keys in s-i
<sil2100> Back to trainguard duty
<jgdx> sil2100, silo 61 is the one needing a string freeze exception
<sil2100> jgdx: ok, let me comment on the silo then - exception granted, we'll need the same for the big OOBE silo as well actually...
<jgdx> sil2100, thank you
<jhodapp> sil2100, any idea why this qtubuntu-camera build keeps failing for me on vivid? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249409170/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.qtubuntu-camera_0.3.3+15.04.20160321.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jhodapp> sil2100, I've been assured that qtubuntu-camera should be dual landable
<sil2100> jhodapp: hmm... interesting, just checked that qtubuntu-camera was always dual landable until now as we have the same version on both xenial and the overlay
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah thanks for checking, based on that output I'm just not sure why it's failing
<sil2100> aalimagecapturecontrol.cpp:54:33: error: ‘AlertRole’ is not a member of ‘QMediaPlayer’
<sil2100> This seems to be the failure causing the FTBFS, is that part of the new change?
<sil2100> Strange if it builds for xenial though
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh nice catch
<sil2100> Maybe different dependencies?
<jhodapp> I didn't catch that, I know how to fix that
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<jibel> Saviq, mzanetti do you know what are the autopkgtest failures in 27?
<mzanetti> no way :D
<mzanetti> I ran it actually last week
 * mzanetti checks
<Saviq> jibel, those are old runs for whatever reason
<Saviq> jibel, britney didn't re-run them today
<Saviq> jibel, I ran them this morning on the silo https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/46/ and it was fine
<Saviq> jibel, ah, that's likely because the tested ones in silo are the ones from archive (see it passed for the ones from silo)
<Saviq> 0318 vs. 0318.1
<jibel> Saviq, okay so does the silo needs a rebuild or something before publication?
<Saviq> jibel, no, publish is good
<jibel> Saviq, as soon as you publish it and in the overlay, sil2100  will respin an image
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> I trust your word on this one
<Saviq> sil2100, published
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, waiting for it to fully publish in the PPA and building a new image
<mzanetti> sil2100, ok... I just tried here... it seems to run fine
<jgdx> sil2100, ^ silo 61 is now in the capable hands of QA. In the mean time, how can I obtain the names of the translators I need to contact?
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! There's no real list I'm afraid, the only thing one can do is reach out to the ubuntu-translators@ mailing list
<sil2100> jibel, Saviq: image building
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, I'll do that then. Thanks!
<sil2100> jgdx: yw and thanks!
<popey> jibel: who is testing unav? Noticing crashing on rc-proposed here. Seems to trigger whenever an app asks for location. (google maps in a browser crashes the browser)
 * sil2100 needs to jump out now for a bit
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please force-merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1115, thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: in progress ^
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please drop ubuntu-settings-components from silo 13? thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thank you
<Mirv> Saviq: dednick ^ somewhat sad conflict again, QA had just gone through it
<Mirv> although it's translation update only so should be fast to retry, right?
<Saviq> Mirv, which one? /me lost in queuebot's msgs
<dednick> yeah... .i can't see anything :/
<Mirv> Saviq: the 1143 ubuntu-settings-components was just approved, while your 027 landed and was now merged
<Mirv> dednick: ^ so please rebuild 1143
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> dednick, Mirv,  kicked a rebuild now
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, so jgdx dednick can re-approve it then after it has built, to get it back to QA look
<Saviq> ack
<popey> jibel: fyi, unav .55 is in the store
<jhodapp> robru, what's going on with the builds atm?
<jhodapp> robru, is something down?
<robru> jhodapp: first I've heard of it. what are you seeing?
<jibel> popey, okay
<jhodapp> see the recent queuebot messages, and this specifically for my silo: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/21/consoleFull
<jibel> popey, did you reproduce the crash when no gps bug?
<popey> I have seen it multiple times
<robru> jhodapp: wow that doesn't even make sense because we push with --overwrite
<jibel> popey, I didn't, is there anything special to do it?
<robru> jhodapp: the errors look like something is wrong with launchpad
<jhodapp> robru, yeah I've never seen that before
<popey> jibel: no, reboot, open unav, press the location circle
<popey> jibel: beginning to think my very old e4.5 needs re-flashing clean at some point
<jibel> popey, even if there is old or corrupted data it shouldn't bring the system or the app down
<popey> indeed
<robru> jhodapp: try again I guess? train itself appears online so not much I can do. I just asked in #is-outage
<jibel> popey, no problem with your steps, it doesnt' crash
<jhodapp> robru, saw that thanks, I'll try the build again
<robru> yw
<popey> jibel: probably my device then :)
<jibel> popey, I'll try on krillin, it was an arale
<jhodapp> robru, it's definitely not working...keep getting the same error
<jhodapp> robru, something I did wrong with my MR by chance?
<robru> jhodapp: what branch is it?
<jhodapp> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio-role/+merge/289700 is the MR
<robru> jhodapp: I mean I can't imaging your branch doing anything wrong, the train just has a special place it pushes it's code to, you wouldn't have any power over that. unless you somehow managed to delete the .bzr directory from your source tree or something, post-mege
<jhodapp> robru, just did the normal process
<jhodapp> robru, is it truly still building? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939
<robru> jhodapp: yeah your MP looks totally innocuous
<jhodapp> robru, great
<robru> jhodapp: yes it is still building in the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-053/+packages
<jhodapp> robru, ok I'll let that finish and if necessary try again when it's done
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-22
<robru> oh lol
<robru> that should have been in staging...
<koza> sil2100, good morning
<koza> sil2100, I need your [core dev] help in publishing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1124
<sil2100> koza: on it!
<koza> sil2100, thank you!
<sil2100> koza: approved, +1 for the patch description
<sil2100> :)
<jamesh> Is there any reason my mediascanner2 silo (ticket 1120) isn't moving to the "ready for testing" column?  I just noticed that the thumbnailer silo that was added yesterday got moved up ahead of it.
<koza> sil2100, thanks
<robru> jamesh: dunno about the trello board (ask jibel) but on the bileto side it's been marked ready for QA since the 17th.
<jibel> jamesh, it is not targeted to OTA10. We are landing OTA10 bug fixes in priority
<jibel> jamesh, please escalate the bug if it has to be fixed in this release
<jamesh> jibel: I was just surprised, since I didn't think the thumbnailer silo had been explicitly targeted at OTA10 either
<jamesh> If you targeted it to OTA10 because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/zhongshan/+bug/1554867, then it'd probably make sense to do the mediascanner silo too, since it is also mentioned there.
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1554867 not found
<jibel> jamesh, silo 3? right, it's a critical issue for turbo
<jibel> jamesh, all right, it is not obvious from the changelog or the bug attached. Please next time add a reference to the bug it fixes in the changelog.
<jibel> or link the MP to the bug report
<Saviq> robru, erm, sleep?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can someone help me understand why the automated signoff failed on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1122 ?
<oSoMoN> according to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-021/excuses.html there’s an issue with "old binaries", I’m guessing that’s because the silo originally contained a merge request that changed the packaging, but I removed it and rebuilt it since then
<Mirv> oSoMoN: probably undeleted superseded sources in the PPA, looking
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yep, that was it, changed packages between builds in which case that happens
<Mirv> oSoMoN: fixed, now we just wait for the next update which maybe unfortunately only in 50mins or so
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, so the automated signoff tests are going to be re-run, right? no need for me to change the lander signoff status again?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes. switching the switch doesn't help anything.
<Mirv> I think people tend to do that even though it actually changes nothing except possibly causes more delays.
<Mirv> it doesn't restart them in any way
<sil2100> abeato: hey! I just commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu/vivid/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/support-adb-lollipop/+merge/288917
<abeato> sil2100, hi, actually I had some discussion with ogra_ and ondra about this, the conclusion was that we should actually remove that panic script from the ramdisk and create a special ramdisk for development purposes
<abeato> sil2100, I just forgot about the MP, should have removed it :)
<ogra_> abeato, well, actually i would turn the panic script into an "echo .... sleep ... reboot recovery" sequence
<abeato> well, that
<ogra_> i.e. ecvho the reason why we fail, show that for a few seconds and reboot into a safe state
<sil2100> abeato: ;)
<jgdx> jibel, silo 61 is in two columns on the board (ready and passed), and the ticket says "qa ready". I'm a bit confused—is there anything I need do?
<jibel> jgdx, I'm confused too. Apparently the silo has been rebuilt before being published
<jgdx> jibel, seems Saviq built it yesterday at 4, but it hasn't been built today according to https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-061-1-build/build
<Saviq> jgdx, jibel, I'm afraid it was two concurrent landings of ubuntu-settings-components
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1115 landed yesterday and we had to rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1143
<jgdx> jibel, Saviq: should that impact its merge/publish though?
<Saviq> jgdx, if another one landed before it - yes
<jgdx> Saviq, just a rebuild or more things?
<Saviq> jgdx, since that went onto trunk, so yours needed a rebuild, and that means QA needs to re-ack
<jgdx> Saviq, but they acked today I thought
<jgdx> post build
<Saviq> jgdx, a rebuild + sanity check usually enough
<Saviq> jgdx, no, look at audit logs
<Saviq> 2016-03-21 17:46:31 +0100 (ci-train-bot) Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-settings-components/xenial).
<Saviq> Successfully built (ubuntu-settings-components/vivid).
<Saviq> 2016-03-21 17:45:42 +0100 (jibel) qa_signoff: Approved
<Saviq> just a minute after it got QA Ack, it needed a rebuild
<jgdx> Saviq, kay, that's unfortunate.
<jgdx> jibel, so it needs a re-ack from QA. I wonder if you could sort out the cards, i.e. move [1] to "Needs qa signoff" or just delete it in favor of [2]? [1] https://trello.com/c/RZOqXJzt/2946-1143-ubuntu-landing-061-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx-dednick [2] https://trello.com/c/ulzB1yx7/2954-1143-ubuntu-landing-061-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx-dednick
<jibel> jgdx, reapproved
<jgdx> jibel, thx
<Mirv> publishing, too
<jgdx> Mirv, hey, did silo61 publishing fail or get stuck?
<Mirv> jgdx: seems to have worked fine?
<jgdx> Mirv, i thought it would automagically merge as well.
<Mirv> jgdx: it never does before it migrates from proposed to release pocket in xenial
<Mirv> jgdx: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-settings-components
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, thanks.
<sil2100> It should migrate soon, it's not seeded in any desktop images so it shouldn't be affected by the archive freeze
<salem_> trainguards hi, can anyone trigger a rebuild of telepathy-ofono/xenial/arm64 on silo 42?
<sil2100> salem_: on it
<salem_> sil2100, thank you!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can someone help me understand https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-021/excuses.html ? those tests have been running for 3 hours just to end in a timeout (apparently), it’s getting incredibly complicated to just land a silo
<sil2100> hmmm
<oSoMoN> sil2100, seen my request for help earlier?
<sil2100> Yeah, looking at it, can't see any reason for that
<sil2100> Did you try running those locally somewhere against the new webbrowser-app?
<sil2100> Not much I can do besides re-running sadly, don't have enough knowledge/permissions I suppose
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, can only the failing architecture be re-run? I’ve tried to do that myself, but I get an error message: "You submitted an invalid request: Package unity8 does not have any test results"
<salem_> fginther, hi, do you know how to add an external repository to sources.list on jenkins? Or do you know where to get this info? I tried to search for some sort of parameter to do that but no luck so far.
<fginther> salem_, if you're using chroots or pbuilderjenkins, you can create a hook script to add the repository prior to the build stage
<fginther> salem_, pbuildjenkins has some options for specifying a custom hook directory which can be used for one-offs
<oSoMoN> trainguards: has the failing autopkgtests been re-triggered for silo 21? If not, can you please do that for me?
<salem_> fginther, thank you!
<robru> oSoMoN: I actually can't, sorry, you need somebody with upload rights on the package
<john-mcaleely> jibel, so, i don't see how to mark this request 'ready for qa'
<john-mcaleely> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1165
<john-mcaleely> help welcome
<john-mcaleely> robru, ^ it seems I'm expected to 'assign' this request to a silo next
<jibel> john-mcaleely, done
<john-mcaleely> jibel, robru thank you
<jibel> john-mcaleely, no it's fine like this
<john-mcaleely> cool
<robru> john-mcaleely: assigning is for people who need a PPA to build debs in. I haven't had time to make a sensible workflow for you non-PPA weirdos.
<john-mcaleely> robru, understood. long may I remain a weirdo :-)
<robru> heh
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can you help me re-trigger the tests for the regression at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-021/excuses.html ?
<oSoMoN> nevermind, I reset the status of lander signoff, hopefully this will trigger a full autopkgtests run (and hopefully this one will pass)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I can’t figure out for the life of me how to get the automated signoff to re-run on silo 21, can you please help me? clicking the little re-run icon on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-021/excuses.html gets me an error message ("You submitted an invalid request: Package unity8 does not have any test results"), and resetting the lander signoff status in bileto doesn’t work either
<oSoMoN> I’d really like to hand that silo off to QA
<robru> oSoMoN: just ask jibel to add it to the queue I guess?
<robru> oSoMoN: britney runs on average every hour. if you "reset the lander signoff" all you're doing is creating a race condition in which if britney runs at the exact second you disable your lander signoff, you delay the run by a further hour.
<robru> oSoMoN: current britney run time is 45 minutes.
<oSoMoN> jibel, can silo 21 be added to the "Need QA signoff queue" ? there’s one autopkgtest failure (see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-021/excuses.html) but it seems unrelated, the tests timed out
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah it's bug #1544917. I'd welcome a true "reset britney results" emergency button for that and other problem cases, forcing qa to manually override is not nice either.
<ubot5> bug 1544917 in Auto Package Testing "Retry says "does not have any test results" on reported Regressions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544917
<Mirv> but asking qa nicely tends to work for ota critical silos.
<Saviq> robru, hey, is there anything we can do about the train complaining about the shadow package being in xenial already https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1138 ?
<robru> Saviq: what? "burned version number" means the version number in the silo already exists in xenial but the packages have different contents.
<Saviq> robru, I'm afraid that's possible, mterry, I think, srccopied it instead of bincopy
<Saviq> robru, anything can be done, other than going to a different silo and bincopying?
<robru> Saviq: no, that test is explicitely a source check. they have different SOURCE contents.
<Saviq> that'd be very weird...
<robru> hmmm but the diff is empty
<Saviq> robru, yeah, and it was copied from another silo is all
<Saviq> except it's not there ¿?
<robru> Saviq: not sure what to tell you: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/view/head:/cupstream2distro/archive.py#L217 either one of them is missing a .changes file or they have different changelog contents
<Saviq> robru, and the PPA won't accept the same version with different contents, right?
<Saviq> if you bincopied from archive
<Saviq> and if you delete, train will complain ;P
<robru> Saviq: why is it needed in the silo if it's already in xenial? just delete it?
<Saviq> robru, it's not in vivid yet
<Saviq> robru, the silo us dual, so I thought there had to be packages for both?
<Saviq> robru, if it can be deleted and train will be happy, all the better
<robru> Saviq: you're right that dual requires both. I guess I can copy the vivid one to vivid overlay ppa directly and then delete both
<robru> Saviq: indeed the changes don't match: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/245141347/shadow_4.2-3.1ubuntu4_source.changes https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247561703/shadow_4.2-3.1ubuntu4_source.changes
<Saviq> robru, ok, we'll do that when it's time for publishing, thanks
<robru> I'm not sure why the diff is null
<Saviq> robru, interesting, mterry must've rebuilt the source and uploaded to the silo
<Saviq> it might just be that it compressed differently
<robru> Saviq: I guess so, even the debian.tar has a different size
<Saviq> yeah exactly
<robru> Saviq: lol are you saying .xz is not a deterministic compression algorithm?
<Saviq> robru, is any compression algorithm deterministic?
<Saviq> I mean, on purpose?
<robru> Saviq: I would hope that the lossless ones are!
<Saviq> otoh it might just be as little as file props that results in the archive actually having different contents, but not when you compare the file contents
<robru> Saviq: that sounds more realistic.
<Saviq> robru, but why, you care about the uncompressed data to be the same, not about the compressed stream
<Saviq> robru, I would be surprised if compressing the same file twice gives you the same compressed stream every time
<Saviq> it's not a hashing algorithm :)
<robru> Saviq: if you compress the same file twice and get two different results, how can you be sure they'll decompress into the same original? differences make sense in something lossy like a jpeg but not in something lossless like a tarball.
<Saviq> robru, disagree, compression algos adapt to what they encounter, I don't think there's a guarantee they'll take the same path every time :)
<Saviq> I mean, it might be the case by chance, but there's no point in guaranteeing that IMO
<robru> Saviq: but if they produce different outputs based on identical inputs that means there's some sort of random nondeterministic element going on
<Saviq> robru, and?
<Saviq> as long as when you decompress again you get the same result, I see no problem
<robru> Saviq: I just don't see how you can guarantee different compressed data sets decompressing to the same original. it's weird.
<Saviq> robru, the compressed file has info on how it was compressed, so decomp follows that
<robru> Saviq: I also don't understand why the algo wouldn't be deterministic. I mean, how did they write xz? "we'll compress at level 9 on tuesdays and level 8 on other days of the week"
<robru> Saviq: I don't understand what factors other than the input data could impact the output
<Saviq> robru, I don't know enough about those algos, but say it does things in parallel
<Saviq> robru, it might depend on available resources
<Saviq> I just mean I don't think they're designed to be deterministic "one way", because why
<Saviq> easy to check ;)
<dobey>  huh
<robru> Saviq: ok anyway. we'll never know what mterry did there. it's a mystery for the ages... ;-)
<Saviq> :)
<robru> dobey: do you need help with a silo or are you just "huh"ing at this conversation?
<robru> because I'm about to run for lunch...
<dobey> robru: the conversation
<robru> heh, ok
<dobey> because we obviously need the hash to be equal every time, otherwise the build system will think the contents are different, and fail
<robru> dobey: normally it is, but mterry did something funny when he copied it, so the hashes don't match despite the debdiff being empty.
<dobey> weird
<robru> dobey: like instead of using copy-package I guess he downloaded it and reuploaded it, recompressing in-between.
<dobey> anyway, enjoy your lunch :)
<robru> thanks, bbl
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-23
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, think you could force-merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/067 ? it passed britney in silo and we're waiting for it in another silo
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please retry the failed build in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-070
<Saviq> not sure what the error is there
<Mirv> Saviq: done, it seems to have hanged since the build took 2.5h
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed
<oSoMoN> jibel, good morning! not sure whether you saw my message yesterday in the evening about silo 21?
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, we'll need a new ubuntu-touch meta with indicator-session added for silo 13 - could you please whip something up? since I don't think we're installing Recommends on touch at all?
<sil2100> Saviq: hey, ok, preparing - the recommends bit is indeed not-so-clear, I'll have to look into that later on
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa it seems https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/021 is pretty important, please force it to QA queue as requested by oSoMoN in the evening since the retry function does not work for the one failed autopkgtest test because of a known infra bug
<sil2100> Saviq: btw. any chance silo 13 landing today? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, we've found the issue + workaround
<Saviq> it was a nasty one
<Saviq> first boot, timezone related and triggered by rotation :P
<jibel> Mirv, done
<Saviq> is actually a pre-existing issue in rc-proposed
<jibel> Saviq, and if you remove the calendar widget from the indicator, the bug doesn't happen?
<sil2100> If that's worked-around now then awesome
<Mirv> thanks
<Saviq> jibel, yes, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1167 is doing that, but I'd rather land those separately and re-enable timezone change in OOBE once we verify this is really helping
<jibel> Saviq, heh, one of my favorite bug :)
<Saviq> jibel, so what do you think, we could land 13 with the timezone skipped, or put 70 into 13 to avoid the skip, or land the two separately knowing one will fix the other
<jibel> Saviq, will you remove the timezone page from the wizard still?
<jibel> let me think
<Saviq> jibel, let's talk after the turbo mtg
<Saviq> jibel, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/saviq
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑ is rebuilding for the last time, please let me know when you have ubuntu-touch ready, thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: it's ready since a bit, I can push it into the overlay if needed
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, can you push into silo 13 then?
<Saviq> or is that not how we roll with ubuntu-touch bits?
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, ok, to the silo first then? Sure
<sil2100> We can, but we usually push those straight to the overlay
<sil2100> Will anything blow up if we have indicator-session on our images without silo 13?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it will show up by default and with 13 it will be hidden
<Saviq> so it should land together
<sil2100> Pushing to silo 13 in that case
<Saviq> sil2100, can we have one for xenial, too?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I committed to the seeds already, just need to re-generate the meta
<Saviq> thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: I hope silo 13 will land today, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, that's the plan, yes
<Saviq> just waiting for the last builds on awkward arches that take an era
<Saviq> sil2100, oh
<jibel> sil2100, the freeze is the last blocker for silo 13, everything else reported by rvr has been fixed and verified already
<sil2100> Ok, since there's some additional changes staged in the xenial
<Saviq> sil2100, it looks like the two powerpc builds are stuck https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+packages
<sil2100> *xenial metapackage
<Saviq> we saw that overnight and Mirv restarted, not sure if possible to un-stuck it before it times out after 2.5h :/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Why would those tests suddenly get stuck?
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like a race, really - something must've changed in xenial :/
<Saviq> but yeah ppc64el got stuck overnight, too
 * Saviq should've bincopied :P
<Saviq> but then train wouldn't be happy
 * Mirv is intimately familiar with "stuff changes in xenial"
<sil2100> :|
<Mirv> it's just weird we still get things changing in xenial at this point, but for example the gcc gets updated all the time with the assumption that upstream stable branch never regresses
<Mirv> I'm now trying to hunt why out-of-range file mappings don't fail anymore on i386/armhf while they did two weeks ago at least. ie, Qt unit test is failing.
<Mirv> the previous case was the famous grep update a month ago
<sil2100> Things like this should not happen so late in the cycle
<cjwatson> Saviq: anyone with upload permission to the relevant thing can cancel, wait for cancel to complete, retry
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: you guys think we should re-try running the builds again?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<Mirv> sil2100: probably
<sil2100> It's re running
<sil2100> Fingers crossed...
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: I see the ppc64el already seems hanged on the same test :<
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: both finished!
<Mirv> \o/
<Saviq> nice
 * Saviq files a bug for that test
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100, bug #1560960
<ubot5> bug 1560960 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "test-live-actions frequently hangs on powerpc on xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560960
<Saviq> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1138 is up, I've Lander: ACKed it, running qml tests and will do some sanity checks on it now,too
<Saviq> it also has ubuntu-touch-meta now to pull indicator-session in
<jibel> Saviq, okay, I'll install is now
<morphis> sil2100: can you override the automated sign-off for the android package landing at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1145 again?
<Saviq> jibel, FYI - tests results on silo 13 https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/47/testReport/
<Saviq> jibel, not sure how to cause britney to rerun the "regressions" from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-013/excuses.html and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-013/excuses.html - the only really relevant ones are for the new unity8 package (20160323.2)
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: you saw my message above about the current landing of a new android pacakge?
<sil2100> morphis: oh crap, missed it, ok
<morphis> sil2100: need a override for britney again on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1145
<sil2100> Let's ping QA again
<morphis> thanks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: hey! We'd need a manual insertion into the QA queue, android again ^
<davmor2> pffff
<sil2100> (the QA automated scripts for adding landings to the queue will soon stop being used because of all those missing britney hints)
<morphis> sil2100: can you also have a look at the package in silo 70?
<morphis> need a coredev signoff on that, this needs to land really soon
<sil2100> morphis: looking
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<morphis> awe: ^^
<sil2100> Oh, the WiFi bug, yeah that's critical alright
<awe> k
<morphis> sil2100: :-)
<sil2100> morphis: hmmm, one thing I don't like in silo 70 so far is that debian/patches/wifi-fix-cancel-scan.patch seemed to have been touched (and some parts removed) without any mention in the changelog
<sil2100> Any changes such as this should be documented as a changelog entry
<morphis> sil2100: they don't
<morphis> sil2100: there was only one patch added
<sil2100> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1168/2016-03-23_10:34:23/vivid/network-manager/packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> The packaging change shows a change in the patch - maybe the packaging diff is wrong? (maybe it's outdated or something)
<morphis> sil2100: possible
<sil2100> Let me manually check
 * sil2100 runs a debdiff
<sil2100> morphis: sadly manual inspection confirms that debian/patches/wifi-fix-cancel-scan.patch has been changed
<sil2100> morphis: was that intentional?
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15480297/ <- this is what I get after running debdiff against what's in the overlay-ppa
<sil2100> morphis: anyway, if it's intentional and wanted, then it should have a mention in the changelog
<dobey> trainguards, hi. it seems https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+build/9390812 is hanged. can someone kill/restart that build?
<dobey> oh seems it just died
<dobey> so just a retry please
<dobey> trainguards: also, can someone please retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-066/+build/9386439 ?
<sil2100> dobey: on it
<sil2100> Done
<dobey> sil2100: can you do https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+build/9390812 too please?
<bfiller> robru: I create silo 62 for QA. It only has a click package. Getting bad status and also need to set QA Signoff to Ready. Can you take a look?
<bfiller> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/062
<alecu> hi trainguards! I need to land this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/ubuntu/vivid/upower/percentages-power-off/+merge/289935
<dobey> alecu: oh, that isn't going to work
<alecu> I've never landed upower branches nor branches that are not upstream, is that something that we can do with the train?
<alecu> dobey: how so?
<dobey> alecu: because that's not upstream; we need to make a change to the debian source package, and get it uploaded
<alecu> dobey: uploaded to debian? we want this change only for the phone overlay.
<dobey> alecu: no, uploaded to a silo; that change needs to not be directly to the files in question, but adding a patch in debian/patches/ that makes that change.
<alecu> dobey: ah, I see
<dobey> and needs to have debian/changelog entry, etc
<dobey> as we don't own upower
<sil2100> dobey: sure
<dobey> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> alecu: oh
<sil2100> alecu: ok, where would you like me to copy the source package?
<dobey> alecu: is it critical to land that upower thing for ota10?
<dobey> wtf, the ubuntuone-credentials tests crashed again on powerpc
<sil2100> alecu: and yes, as dobey, it would be better if the change was already a valid debian package, so added as a quilt package etc.
<sil2100> This would save me some work
<dobey> sil2100: can retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-066/+build/9386439 yet again please? i wonder if maybe something is wrong with the builder perhapse :-/
<sil2100> dobey: sure
<alecu> dobey: mzanetti keeps bugging me about it. He has half a dozen devices, and whenever he needs to test something on one, and the device is completely dead, it takes 15 minutes for the battery to charge enough so the device can be restarted.
<sil2100> dobey: yeah, we had some issues with powerpc builds today... not sure if those were builder related, just was hard to get a package built completely
<bfiller> sil2100: how do silos that just have click packages work?
<bfiller> sil2100: the status keep saying it's failed
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 62
<alecu> dobey: so, I don't think it's a critical, but it's long in the tooth.
<dobey> bfiller: silos with clicks don't work, really
<bfiller> dobey: it's how QA tests them
<bfiller> not for release
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Yeah, for such click-only landings that do not have any deb-parts to build it should just stay as an unassigned request
<alecu> sil2100: dobey: I'll work on a proper debian branch after lunch.
<dobey> bfiller: right, you just make a silo and fill in the download url for the click, and then ask jibel to move it to trello
<sil2100> bfiller: since getting a silo is pointless
<sil2100> (nothing to build or install)
<sil2100> alecu: thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100, dobey: ok let me abandon it then and start over
<dobey> alecu: ok, if you need help from me, just ping; i am a bit hesitant about it though; would be nice if we could get a proper fix implemented where we can tweak that in device tarball or such to override, instead of having it that way in the package
<pmcgowan> dobey, its just that its for every device, there is some other package with config overrides which one escapes me
<ogra_> alecu, just send some extra power strips to mzanetti ;)
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh right, well whatever package then perhaps
<dobey> pmcgowan: i'm not sure that upower settings can be overridden the normal way though, is the thing
<dobey> sil2100: looks like that ppc build failed again :( same builder, so maybe an issue with the builder
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah looking now
<pmcgowan> and aiui its bad to write a file another package owns
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders/sagari/+history doesn't suggest a general builder problem though :(
<bfiller> sil2100: can you kick off an amd64 xenial build for gallery-app on this silo please? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-051
<alecu> ogra_: lol
<sil2100> bfiller: done
<sil2100> :)
<dobey> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-066/+build/9386439 <- hmm, third time's a charm maybe?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is ubuntu-touch-session really reserved for session related configs or can stuff running as root go in there as well
<dobey> pmcgowan: there's "ubuntu-touch-settings" btw
 * pmcgowan looks
<dobey> don't know if unity8-desktop-session-mir depends on it or not though
<dobey> if it pulls it in we might not want it there, either
<dobey> or, trainguards: can get another rebuild on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-066/+build/9386439 please?
<robru> dobey: on it
<dobey> thanks
<robru> yw
<mterry> \o/
<pmcgowan> dobey, Im confused, the upstream project for that package is something unrelated
<jibel> thanks for your work on this silo mterry, it was an interesting landing :)
<mterry> jibel: likewise.  glad we sorted it out
<dobey> pmcgowan: ?
<pmcgowan> dobey, if I look here https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings
<dobey> well fml, another segfault on ppc
<pmcgowan> it points to an upstream for the code
<jhodapp> robru, where do I learn the reason why automated sign-off failed? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939
<robru> jhodapp: "Automated Test Results" field is a little below that
<dobey> i wonder what changed in xenial that would have caused such a crash only on ppc
<jhodapp> robru, thanks, didn't see that
<Saviq> mterry, can you please copy shadow for vivid from silo 13 to overlay - we'll then need to pop it from silo and publish the rest
<mterry> Saviq: oh ok
<Saviq> mterry, somehow you managed to put different sources for xenial in silo and archive
<dobey> pmcgowan: huh, no. there isn't an upstream source tree for that afaict
<Saviq> so train is unhappy
<dobey> pmcgowan: it's just a .deb that has some overrides we ship, in it
<mterry> Saviq: yeah I pushed to xenial a long time ago, I was told to ease publishing just to put a bogus one in ppa.  Guess tnot
<pmcgowan> dobey, ack
<pmcgowan> lp pahge is just wrong then
<dobey> pmcgowan: not exactly; someone improperly registered an upstream project in lp
<Saviq> mterry, well, I asked you to copy from archive to silo, not "put a bogus one" - train would be happy with that :)
<Saviq> mterry, but you must've rebuild the source when dputting to ppa or something
<mterry> Saviq: yeah it got rebuilt.  I'll fix
<dobey> pmcgowan: fixed it
<mterry> Saviq: OK, shadow copied to overlay & deleted from silo 13 ppa
<Saviq> mterry, it's not even that "it got rebuilt" as in binaries - it's the source package that ended up different
<Saviq> mterry, thanks, deleted both distros?
<mterry> Saviq: alright I must have messed that up
<mterry> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> let's see if a diff_only build makes things work now
<dobey> i wish lp builders could be configured to upload crash reports to errors.u.c and spit out the URL to the report in the build log
<dobey> maybe i should just disable tests on powerpc
<dobey> pmcgowan: so i can't land that ubuntuone-credentials change if i wanted to, because the build keeps failing on powerpc :(
<pmcgowan> dobey, I see powerpc tests on xenial bah
<pmcgowan> dobey, who could help look at it?
<bfiller> robru: was discussing with jibel, he was asking if  any lander should be able to mark it ready for QA when there is no automated sign off
<robru> bfiller: hmmm, right
<dobey> pmcgowan: someone with a 15 year old mac that still boots?
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, thanks a lot guys, we know we caused you a lot of grief these past week+½, we really didn't wanna
<pmcgowan> dobey, lol
<pmcgowan> dobey, how bad would it be to disable the tests
<dobey> pmcgowan: it's not hard to do. just feels incredibly dirty
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we used to use it for all things session related ... iirc there are also lightdm configs and such in it
<jibel> Saviq, no worries, you know how we love your mega silos
<pmcgowan> ogra_, there are
<ogra_> so indeed you can have non-user related bits
<pmcgowan> vg ty
<pmcgowan> alecu, ^
<jibel> food for thought for your next landings
<ogra_> i wouldnt put totally unrelated stuff in there indeed
<pmcgowan> ogra_, it an override for the upower conf
<Saviq> jibel, others just hide the same size silos behind staging, so ;)
<dobey> pmcgowan: it would be better in ubuntu-touch-settings
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> pmcgowan: unity8 depends on ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> that sounds less session realted
<ogra_> *related
<Saviq> jibel, I'd have landed all that in 4-5 smaller ones if I could
<dobey> so it will be installed on laptops too for unity8-desktop-session-mir
<pmcgowan> dobey, ok if you say so, just there are no conf files there now
<pmcgowan> I see
<dobey> but ubuntu-touch-settings doesn't seem to be
<jibel> Saviq, indeed, I didn't say it couldn't have been worse
<dobey> pmcgowan: there is one override file in it. we can add a conf though, i think :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, so I would disable the tests on powerpc for today, since that is wanted for turbo
<robru> bfiller: ok I pushed a fix to trunk, just waiting on #webops to roll it out, they're a bit busy (been waiting already an hour for a different rollout)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, and breap all  the powerpc tablets out there ?!?
<ogra_> *break
<dobey> pmcgowan: do we not also want silo 64 for turbo? who is determining what is "critical" there?
<pmcgowan> whats in 64
<bfiller> robru: awesome, ty!!
<robru> bfiller: yw
<robru> jhodapp: sorry got a bit distracted. did you find the test results there? does the error make sense to you?
<Saviq> dobey, pmcgowan, I just filed bug #1560960 today about test failures on powerpc/ppc64el
<ubot5> bug 1560960 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "test-live-actions frequently hangs on powerpc on xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560960
<pmcgowan> dobey, I think we are ok with 64 for the ota
<jhodapp> robru, yeah I've pinged Saviq and we're trying it again
<jhodapp> thanks for checking
<Saviq> this sounds like something happened in xenial these past few days
<robru> you're welcome. I know that excuses page can be hard to read at times
<Saviq> OTOH it was a hang for i-datetime, this is SIGSEGV
<alecu> dobey: the unity8 desktop session does not include ubuntu-touch-settings?
<dobey> alecu: rdepends says no
<alecu> great
<Saviq> dobey, did you guys try to build once more?
<dobey> only ubuntu-touch depends on it
<dobey> Saviq: this is the 4th time it's segfaulted
<Saviq> I mean just a retry here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-066/+build/9386439 ?
<Saviq> ok :/
<alecu> I just need to figure where to put the env var in order for the system dbus-daemon to pick it.
<dobey> i suppose i could ask to try again
<dobey> but i guess it will crash again
<Saviq> yeah no point
<Saviq> oh come on train, whatch'a doin'?
<Saviq> we're waiting here
<dobey> Saviq: it's a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow train comin'
<robru> Saviq: dobey: what are you waiting for?
<dobey> robru: someone to acknowledge my bob dylan reference
<mterry> Saviq: I can publish
<mterry> Would be my pleasure
<Saviq> mterry, please do, just wanted to run the YOU SHALL NOT PASS run so it's clear
<mterry> Saviq: OK.  pushing button....
<Saviq> mterry, w000t
<davmor2> jibel: ref Saviq s earlier gratitude that's one and half weeks of drink on him right?  That's the way it works now isn't it?
<Saviq> davmor2, not sure you want me to provide you 1½ weeks of drinking
<Saviq> remember I come from a ~Eastern European country
<davmor2> Saviq: I only drink coffee and soft drinks not an issue for me :P
<pmcgowan> now what
<dobey> sigh
<Saviq> great success
<robru> alright fellas, big train rollout is live, hope y'all are ready for a 3x speedup in source package builds.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: experimental source package build code now live. ping robru at first sign of trouble
<robru> bfiller: ok that qa change should be live, try poking the qa field to see if it works (page should reload automatically)
<bfiller> robru: cool let me try
<bfiller> robru: seems to work, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<robru> alright! huge experimental train rollout done, time to disappear for lunch! what could possibly go wrong?
<dobey> reentrant call errors?
<renatu> robru, what is the problem with this silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1123
<robru> renatu: "burned version number" means that the destination archive (in this case overlay PPA) contains a package with the same version number but with different source contents. the only fix is to rebuild so that you get a new version number.
<renatu> robru, just push a new build?
<robru> renatu: most likely this happens when you have the same package in two silos, they both build on the same day (so they get the same version number), then one publishes, it "burns" the other one
<renatu> robru, ok thanks
<robru> renatu: it's weird that xenial doesn't also indicate that it's burned, lemme look a little deeper
<robru> renatu: yeah these are different: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249683044/indicator-datetime_15.10+15.04.20160323-0ubuntu1_source.changes https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249723640/indicator-datetime_15.10+15.04.20160323-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<robru> renatu: yeah the one in the overlay is from silo 13
<renatu> ok got it from trunk now
<robru> renatu: so if you rebuild now, it'll fix the "burned version number" error, but you're still inherently dealing with two conflicting silos, once silo 13 lands fully you'll need to rebuild again anyway, so maybe just wait
<renatu> robru, sure, thanks
<robru> renatu: wait, 13 isn't assigned, wtf
<renatu> robru, something has landed I got updates from trunk
<robru> renatu: my mistake, 13 is fully landed, so you should rebuild now
<robru> renatu: lol, that's the status I was expecting. 13 must have *just* landed
<renatu> robru, nice, turnk merged.  Rebuilding it right now
<tvoss> robru, o/
<robru> tvoss: ahoy!
<tvoss> robru, mind checking if the publisher for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-074/+packages is working correctly?
<alecu> ping trainguards. I need to ship an alternate /etc/UPower/UPower.conf on the phone. And I see that several conf files in /etc are overridden with bind mounts from /userdata/system-data/etc/
<robru> tvoss: i dunno anything about the publisher, but i did make a huge change to the train today, let me take a poke
<alecu> so, do you guys know where those things in /userdata/system-data are coming from? they don't seem to be part of an installed .deb
<robru> alecu: no idea, sorry. That's a question for phone people, not train people
<robru> Though maybe sil2100 is both...
<alecu> robru: ah, there lies my confusion, I usually ask these things to sil2100!
<alecu> robru: thanks anyway[
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> tvoss: everything looks fine on the train side. only armhf hasn't published (in the ppa) yet, so maybe just wait a bit more? if it's still not published in half an hour, maybe poke colin watson or william grant
<tvoss> robru, ack and thx
<robru> tvoss: yw
<robru> alecu: oh maybe check with john-mcaleely, that might be from the device tarball.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-24
<Saviq> Mirv, morning... any idea where unity8 from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1138 ended up on xenial? the silo was force-merged so that we could speed up other landings, but a few packages seem to have ended up in oblivion :(
<Saviq> also, any idea about the "blanket FFe" we got before on touch components? is it still in effect or should we actually open up xenial overlay already?
<jibel> Mirv, can you help vicamo with the publication of silo 70. The is a packaging change which I think need a ack from someone
<jibel> there*
<robru> Saviq: I'm not sure what happened specifically in that case, but anything force merged while a silo is in "UNAPPROVED queue" would wind up in oblivion, yes. force merging is only safe for packages in proposed pocket.
<robru> Saviq: indeed http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485856/ the ones listed as "UNAPPROVED queue" are lost and you can blame kenvandine for force merging
<Saviq> robru, yeah was worried that was what happened
<robru> Saviq: best course of action I guess is to hurry up and finish the next silo and get it published, assuming it has all the same packages. if it doesn't, you'll need a new silo with null merges in order to get trunk released to xenial
<Saviq> robru, can we not recover the packages in the silo and publish?
<Saviq> undelete/copy to a new silo
<Saviq> they're all there after all
<robru> Saviq: yeah I suppose you can fish them out: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Saviq> yup that was what I was thinking
<robru> Saviq: probably easiest to get a core dev to just copy them directly to -proposed, less work than starting a new silo and copying to a new PPA and then publishing all over again
<Saviq> robru, yup
<Saviq> sil2100, morning!
<Saviq> you awake yet? ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: morning!
<robru> sil2100: so the new source package build code is live and has had a dozen or so successful builds today, including GLES packages, so I don't expect you'll see too many surprises at this point. watch out for unity8, mediascanner2, unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell, those ones will now require the branches I submitted to them already.
<Saviq> sil2100, so... because we jumped the gun yesterday, some packages from silo 13 ended up in oblivion (UNAPPROVED queue, so never got into proposed)
<Saviq> sil2100, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15485893/
<Saviq> any chance you could fish them out from the PPA and into proposed?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take a look
<sil2100> uh, unity8 landed in the UNAPPROVED queue?
<Saviq> that's what the train said, yeah
<Saviq> and then, because Ken force-merged it (because we had no idea it wasn't good until things are in proposed), they just went POOF
 * Saviq thought UNAPPROVED is *in* proposed
<sil2100> I thought things would be good as well - it doesn't see them as valid anymore?
<sil2100> Since it should still be visible as a sync in UNAPPROVED, so in theory it should migrate to -proposed once someone pushes the button
<Saviq> not sure where UNAPPROVED is, though
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! An archive-related question: we have a bunch of uploads that went to the UNAPPROVED queue (CI Train copy-package from a silo PPA) and then we got the silo freed (with the packages removed) - did the package removal cause any issues here, or are we still safe?
<robru> sil2100: what? no. merging in UNAPPROVED has never been legit.
<sil2100> robru: what's happening then?
<robru> sil2100: Saviq: "pockets" are places where packages actually live, eg proposed pocket and release pocket. "queues" are like TODO lists "eventually copy this somewhere". if you delete a package from a PPA and it's just in UNAPPROVED queue, then when they go to copy it they find the source PPA is empty
<Saviq> ah
<sil2100> robru: deleted packages are still in the PPA, they don't disappear completely ever
<sil2100> So LP is not able to find them just because of that?
<Saviq> but the copy probably looks for one in Published state
<sil2100> That's a bit sad
<robru> sil2100: well however queues are managed they don't see deleted PPA packages. this was always the case. every time somebody force merges packages in UNAPPROVED eventually some archive person pings me (like months later) saying "hey what happened to this sync, the source disappeared"
<Saviq> sil2100, maybe easiest to copy the deleteds to a new silo and publish once more?
<robru> sil2100: this situation will only get worse as we move to ephemeral PPAs and delete the entire PPA rather than just delete packages from the PPA.
<robru> eg the PPA will really be deleted and it won't be possible to just "copy the deleted package"
<Saviq> so maybe force_merge should not allow that when copys are in a queue
<Mirv> Saviq: jibel sorry, on holiday today
<Saviq> Mirv, go away then ;P
<robru> Saviq: well at one point all the train guards knew this, which is why we made it so that only train guards can force merge, I'm not sure why everybody forgot this recently.
<jibel> Mirv, np sil2100 is on it. Enjoy your holidays
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, that's the plan I'm realising ;)
<Saviq> robru, they probably forget every time a new release is open so no UNAPPROVED ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<robru> Saviq: I guess. ken should have known this too. argh.
<Saviq> robru, now I know :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, do you have rights to publish oxide-qt? silo 80 is ready to land
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll be on it once I deal with this aftermath here
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<davidbarth> thanks indeed, it's ready and hopefully the last release for that ota
<robru> sil2100: sounds like you have everything under control. goodnight!
<om26er> dobey, Hi! What should I look out for in silo 66 ?
<jibel> om26er, the U1 login page is blue and it shouldn't
<jibel> I think that's the visible part of the buf
<jibel> bug*
<om26er> jibel, that rightly is Fast track
<jibel> om26er, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/248086202/screenshot20160314_120118243.png is the bug
<om26er> jibel, does 'Fast track' tag also means we don't need to go through the TestPlan or is it still required to run the test plan ?
<jibel> om26er, run the part of the test plan affected by the change only, verify that the issue is fixed
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<Saviq> robru, the gles refactor in train is not yet in effect, is it?
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: you talked with QA about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1145 ?
<sil2100> morphis: yes, they should be aware
<morphis> sil2100: great, thanks
<morphis> jibel, davmor2: any reason why I don't see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1145 on the QA board yet?
<davmor2> morphis: because we hate you ;) I can create a ticket but I think jibel can set it in the system so we get all the info from bileto
<morphis> davmor2: that is the reason I see :-)
<morphis> davmor2: more to come :-)
<davmor2> morphis: no you only get one for ota10 final freeze and all that :P
<morphis> davmor2: I am just development others take the decision what to push and what not :-D
 * davmor2 makes note to block everything morphis lands in future :P
<morphis> :-)
<jibel> morphis, proposed migration failed with unsatisfiable deps
<jibel> morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-028/excuses.html
<morphis> jibel: yes, but that is just because vivid itself misses thigns and britney doesn't know about the overlay ppa properly (that is what sil2100 told me)
<morphis> jibel: we ignore that execuse last time
<jibel> morphis, ^
<morphis> jibel: thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: did you get my earlier message?
<robru> Saviq: the recent rollout did affect how gles are handled but you still need to supply null merges for gles packages. Only difference is the get-orig-source target is ignored & handled by train now
<robru> (I'm totally not here tho)
<robru> Saviq: the larger refactoring where gles is totally handled for you is caught up with some other big changes and will take a bit longer. For now, enjoy the faster build times ;-)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Deleted packages are remembered forever to the extent that you can't ever reuse a version number in the same archive, but the actual files are garbage-collected after a short delay (a day or two?  I forget) after deletion
<cjwatson> In an ideal world the copy request would hold a reference such that they aren't GCed
<cjwatson> But it needs quite a lot of complex refactoring before that's possible, unfortunately
<Saviq> sil2100, don't think I did
<sil2100> Darn VPN issues
<sil2100> 11:20 < sil2100> Saviq: I got preempted for a bit from your silo (emergency in the turbo
<sil2100>                  world), but I'll get back to re-adding the remvoed packages once I can
<Saviq> sil2100, nw, thanks
<Saviq> I know what's the prio
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm actually doing some copies in the background to silo 57 already
<Saviq> tx
<bzoltan> sil2100: Something is fishy here - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249786544/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.1908+16.04.20160324.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bzoltan> sil2100: `dbus-test-runner --task gdb [...]` segfaults
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks - another quick question: the package publisher in LP, how much time does it actually need for a single package?
<sil2100> Since I made a snapshot (so a lot of copies from one PPA to another) and I'm waiting for them to publish since over 30 minutes
<cjwatson> sil2100: That's not a meaningful question, because it doesn't operate at the single-package level; it basically runs in a loop republishing all PPAs that have changed.  So it depends on other activity in the system.
<cjwatson> sil2100: That said, it's spent the last hour or more working on nothing but your snapshot.
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looks like it's maybe two-thirds of the way there or so?  I can only guess
<cjwatson> You're asking for it to copy an awful lot of data around over the network, so it takes quite a while.
<cjwatson> It's literally been streaming data out of the librarian for basically an hour.
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<cjwatson> Then it will have to think for quite a while to generate the indexes.
<cjwatson> Not sure how long that will take.
<Saviq> sil2100, mterry's around now so we should be able to untangle the situation ourselves
<mterry> Saviq: I don't have UNAPPROVED rights
<popey> jibel: do you have someone assigned / planned to test dekko for OTA-10?
<popey> jibel: I don't see a card in https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<mterry> Saviq: I think that's release team?
<mterry> Saviq: no.  archive admins
<Saviq> mterry, as long as we start with putting the packages in the new PPA and publishing them, we can then start chasing them
<sil2100> mterry, Saviq: no worries, I almost have all the packages in the PPA
<sil2100> Will publish in a moment
<Saviq> ktx
<mterry> Saviq: oh wait, maybe I misunderstood.  I assumed the packages were sitting in the UNAPPROVED xenial queue.  You're talking like they're lost and we're doing archeology
<Saviq> mterry, UNAPPROVED queue is just that - a queue, the packages can't sit there
<Saviq> (I learned this morning)
<Saviq> it's just a reference to packages that are to be copied
<mterry> Saviq: well they can if the queue isn't processed right?
<Saviq> mterry, they still need to remain in where *from* they are to be copied until they're copied
<mterry> Saviq: oh....
<Saviq> mterry, queues don't actually hold source packages
<mterry> Saviq: so deleting the PPA was bad then.  I get it
<Saviq> yup
<mterry> Saviq: that's funny
<sil2100> mterry, Saviq: all packages in silo 57 now
<Saviq> coolz
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, didn't actually take too long after I said that.
<sil2100> cjwatson: indeed :)
<cjwatson> mterry: It's basically a Launchpad bug, but a very difficult one to fix.
<sil2100> cjwatson: waiting for a few others to get published that I had to copy afterwards
<cjwatson> Saviq: Not even a proper reference; it just names the things to copy.  If it were a reference then this would be easily fixable.
<Saviq> right, depends on the definition of a reference :)
<jibel> popey, if there is no request there won't be any card on the board
<chrisccoulson> Can I have a silo to land the fix for bug 1559428 ?
<ubot5> bug 1559428 in Canonical System Image "requesting location updates in oxide webview triggers memory corruption" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559428
<greyback_> trainguards: hey, what have I got wrong to cause this: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-0-status/9529/consoleFull
<kenvandine> oh geez... i had no idea... if UNAPPROVED is just a reference what happens to packages that were dput?
<kenvandine> Saviq, robru: sorry about that... i thought that was ok
<Saviq> greyback_, that's likely the same issue - packages not published to xenial
<Saviq> greyback_, but it shouldn't be fatal
<sil2100> greyback_: eh, you got silo 13 huh?
<greyback_> sil2100: yeah
<greyback_> good luck 13, eh?
<dobey> om26er: check for regressions and that the colors are correct
<Saviq> right, that might be interesting :)
<sil2100> greyback_: I suppose this will clear out once we get the packages re-published
<dobey> oh i guess jibel answered
<kenvandine> i didn't read all the scrollback, did someone figure out how to resurrect the packages?
<om26er> dobey, approved that already
<sil2100> Saviq: could you confirm https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-057 has all packages we need?
<greyback_> sil2100: Saviq, ok thanks
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah, copied to silo 57 and publishing again
<kenvandine> whew
<dobey> om26er: yeah, just saw. thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, UNAPPROVED queue (geonames/xenial, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-session/xenial, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu/xenial, unity-api/xenial, unity8/xenial).
<Saviq> so yeah, looks fine
<Saviq> sil2100, but waiting to publish - you saturated LP with the snapshot ;)
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> Yeah, sorry about that
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, are we opening xenial overlay any time soon?
<dobey> sil2100: can you publish/pkg ack silo 66?
<sil2100> We could, that would be nice to discuss and decide for next week
<cjwatson> kenvandine: unapproved is just a quasi-reference in the case of copies.  it's somewhat more concrete in the case of direct uploads.
<kenvandine> cjwatson, noted... i didn't realize it was handled differently for copies
<sil2100> dobey: will do, got preempted to turbo agian
<Saviq> mterry, can you please publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1179 - the PPA seems published now
<mterry> k
<Saviq> sil2100, FYI ↑
<mterry> Saviq: it says "UNAPPROVED queue"?  makes me think it already got published?
<Saviq> mterry, well, I'm not sure what will happen - the packages were added to the queue, but then disappeared from the PPA
<Saviq> it might be we'll actually need to no-change rebuild them, otherwise archive might reject since it's the same version
<Saviq> mterry, or we ask someone with the powers to actually copy to proposed
<mterry> seb and didier aren't around...  let me see who else to bother
<sil2100> Just re-publish
<mterry> ok
<sil2100> We allow re-publishing sources from the same silo, the same should apply if it's from a different silo
<mterry> done
<sil2100> mterry: thanks!
<Saviq> mterry, looks a bit no-op... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-2-publish/6/consoleFull
<Saviq> ok so how do we now ask for these to be copied to proposed? we need FFe?
<mterry> Saviq: well we got an FFe before...  that was before final freeze hit.  But I think we should be fine.  Just need to bug an archivee admin
<Saviq> mterry, can you please take care of that?
<mterry> Saviq: ok
<cjwatson> Saviq: version checks don't apply to things in the queue FWIW
<cjwatson> this may or may not be considered a feature
<Saviq> :)
<pstolowski_> sil2100, hey, any idea why this keeps failing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249805433/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.7+16.04.20160324.3-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ? note http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15487628/
<charles> hm
<charles> indicator-display test failure, let's see what happened...
<pstolowski_> cjwatson, hey, any idea about the issue I mentioned above (1h ago)?
<pstolowski_> cjwatson, ah, i just noticed the comment from robru under this silo...
<robru> pstolowski_: I'm not sure if my comment would result in that failure, but if you look at the diffs that were generated, your debian/control file is wrong because you're missng my branch
<pstolowski_> robru, i've just added your MP to my silo, retrying
<jibel> Kaleo, bfiller_ silo 30 approved
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: if you guys don't mind, let's skip today's LT meeting - all is clear I suppose nayway
<bfiller_> jibel: I saw, thank you
<jibel> sil2100, +1 to skip
<davmor2> +1000 to skip it
<cjwatson> pstolowski_: doesn't look especially exotic, you're missing a build-dep
<cjwatson> (on cmake)
<robru> pstolowski_: diffs look good with my branch in place, good luck with your build failure!
<pstolowski_> cjwatson, i've cmake in build-deps (note, we have control.in and control is generated). it's most likely the pre-release-hook change from robru that's now needed
<cjwatson> I guess
<pstolowski_> yeah i think it looks good so far in the silo
<charles> morphis, ondra, this is a bit of a tracer so I wouldn't be surprised if this one fails too
<morphis> charles: aye
<Saviq> robru, here's my approach https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/inline-gles-quilt/+merge/290061
<charles> well, ok then
<Kaleo> jibel, thanks!
<jhodapp> robru, so what's the process with britney for silo 53...it's been approved by everybody including QA, ready to land, but now qtubuntu-camera needs a rebuild because another qtubuntu-camera change landed first
<robru> jhodapp: nothing to do with britney... You'll need to wait for the other silo to merge, rebuild qtubuntu-camera, resubmit to qa, and stop submitting conflicting silos to qa as it's a total waste of their time.
<jhodapp> robru, well I had no way of knowing there was another qtubuntu-camera in another silo
<jhodapp> robru, also, who's to say that I wasn't first? QA just completed theirs before my silo
<jhodapp> robru, this process feels like it could be improved a bit is all I'm trying to say
<robru> jhodapp: you should be coordinating this with other landers. Once upon a time the train wouldn't even allow you to have the same package in two silos, do i need to bring that back?
<jhodapp> robru, I think a simple warning detecting the process would be useful, I don't think you need to make it mandatory
<jhodapp> robru, I was coordinating with the owner of qtubuntu-camera
<jhodapp> robru, that warning could be useful in these times when there's a higher potential for overlapping commits right before an OTA freezes
<robru> jhodapp: I'm not sure what a good solution is, the thing is this is an inherent problem of vcs systems, not some train specific deficiency. You have to merge the other silo that was published first otherwise your publish will revert the other one
<jhodapp> robru, right and that's why I think a warning or other type of way to present to someone who is creating a new request to the same project might be useful. Help them be aware of it. The main list of active silos is large and hard to read IMO so that info will be lost there.
<robru> jhodapp: there used to be code to iterate over silos and detect conflicts and warn about them but it doesn't scale when you have so many silos, it was taking forever to run
<jhodapp> robru, that would run when submitting a new silo request?
<robru> jhodapp: at the time it ran during every build and added many minutes to the build process
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, maybe it could run once on demand when someone requests a silo
<robru> jhodapp: i think what we really need is some way to track it on the qa side, "this package cannot be qa'd again until the last one that got approved merges"
<robru> jhodapp: that doesn't work because the set of packages in a silo isn't known at assign time. Also the concept of assignment is on the way out
<jhodapp> robru, I don't think it has to be that heavy handed...in my case if I could simply know that there already is an existing landing request again qtubuntu-camera I'd know to go coordinate with that person
<jhodapp> robru, ok how about run it right after assignment happens
<robru> jhodapp: because packages can change over the life of a silo, it would need to be updated periodically
<jhodapp> robru, that wouldn't matter how fast it is then, because how many people request a silo, get it assigned and then immediately want to land it
<jhodapp> robru, so run it any time the package list changes
<jhodapp> that'd be a perfect trigger
<robru> jhodapp: please file a bug against lp:bileto and specifically mention that qa people are wasting time reviewing stuff that can't possibly land.
<jhodapp> robru, will do man, thanks!
<robru> You're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, apologies if I came off annoyed to you, I was frustrated
<robru> jhodapp: yeah sorry my first message was overly accusatory
<jhodapp> robru, np, I'm interested in improving the process so that's why I ping you
<robru> jhodapp: yeah there's lots of improvements to be had. I'm working on parallelizing builds now so they'll be even faster
<jhodapp> that's awesome
<robru> Wish I'd thought of it sooner!
<jhodapp> incremental improvements :)
<robru> Yep
<jhodapp> robru, here's the bug I just filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1561673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1561673 in Bileto "Warn the lander if there's the same project set to land in their silo as in another lander's silo" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> robru, what do you think of that last paragraph idea?
<jhodapp> robru, so basically that's a way to synchronize overlapped landings in a first-come-first-serve kind of way automatically
<robru> jhodapp: yeah that's an interesting idea, as britney is already gating what goes to QA or not.
<jhodapp> exactly
<jhodapp> once the other silo has landed, then britney can be tried again
<jhodapp> that could be automatic but doesn't have to be
<robru> jhodapp: something to think about. britney wouldn't be able to store that state but we have a little wrapper script around britney that could do it...
<jhodapp> oh awesome
<jhodapp> robru, but that would at least make it impossible for two things that have the same package in it to show up on the QA board, and I'm sure they'd be happy with that
<robru> yeah
<camako> robru, the MP you added to silo 80, is it needed even though this is a test silo (not meant to be landed)?
<robru> camako: yep, trust-store doesn't build right without it (the train changed, this brings trust-store up to speed with the train changes). particularly the vivid packages will be built wrong. it'll be needed in all trust-store silos until one of them eventually lands on trunk
<camako> tvoss, ^
<robru> camako: if you saw my 'ACTION REQUIRED' email on ubuntu-phone this week, trust-store is one of the affected packages.
<tvoss> robru, please elaborate
<camako> robru, ack I saw... It's just that this silo is not to land
<robru> tvoss: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg19015.html
<robru> camako: doesn't matter... the package won't actually build correctly without it. the SONAME in vivid will be wrong
<camako> robru, ok gotcha
<camako> thanks for your quick action
<robru> camako: you're welcome. I've been monitoring the train for affected packages because it's a tricky change.
<robru> Saviq: you need my unity8 branch in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1186 or you won't get translations updated
<Saviq> robru, I know, that's ok, there's no translation changes there
<Saviq> wanted to keep this silo as small as possible
<salem_> trainguards: hi, can anybody trigger a rebuild of messaging-app/xenial/powerpc and ppc64el on silo 42?
<robru> salem_: on it
<salem_> robru, thanks
<robru> salem_: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-25
<dbarth_> hey guys, marking silo 54 (oxide) as good for qa
<dbarth_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1184
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! Could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/mouse_no_dynamic_vis/+merge/284161 by any chance?
<sil2100> Otherwise I won't be able to publish the silo
<jibel> sil2100, custom and device tarballs for krillin approved
<Saviq> jibel, hey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1186 is ready - not sure what's britney up to - it's not running the tests that show up in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<Saviq> or rather the ones "In progress" are not showing up in ↑
<Saviq> the qtmir regressions are bogus, we had to remove the only autopkgtest so it complainst now there's no tests to run
<Saviq> will need to clear it up with pitti next week
<jibel> Saviq, ah, it'll never end :) more and more silos ever and ever
<sil2100> jibel: \o/ Will publish them in a moment
<sil2100> I mean, customs
<sil2100> Since only john-mcaleely has power over device tarballs (and abeato)
<jibel> and he is on holidays today
<sil2100> He said he'll be waiting for an approval on the trello board
<sil2100> So he might publish it soonish
<jibel> yeah, but I'll secure it with an email
<jibel> I doubt he'll spend his day off watching trello
<jibel> there are more exciting things to do
<jibel> at least I hope he has more interesting things to do :)
<Saviq> jibel, that one's real small though :)
<jibel> Saviq, what is the last change popup?
<jibel> chance*
<sil2100> Uuuuu
<sil2100> I don't like the qtmultimedia silo, I can't publish it actually
<jhodapp> sil2100, this landing is stuck: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-2-publish/4/consoleFull
<jhodapp> sil2100, ah you already know :)
<sil2100> I can't publish it as the xenial qtmultimedia-opensource-src package goes back in time, I can't release an older version of the package
<jhodapp> sil2100, we need someone else?
<sil2100> Xenial has 5.5.1-4ubuntu1 where the silo has 5.5.1-1ubuntu3
<sil2100> It's basically impossible to get this into the archive, it'll get rejected
<sil2100> We'll need to re-base it on the new version for xenial
<sil2100> Oh, a no-change rebuild I see, I can do that then
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah, that's odd...not sure how that happened exactly as Mirv is the one who prepared the xenial change and he's usually the only one to do that
<jhodapp> sil2100, did another qtmultimedia change sneak in?
<Saviq> jibel, when you type your PIN wrong two times
<jibel> Saviq, I tried the silo on frieza and don't see my real name in the greeter
<jibel> it's still Ubuntu
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks for doing that no change rebuild
<jibel> sil2100, when is the next export of the language packs?
<Saviq> jibel, hmm, did you go through wizard to set it again?
<Saviq> either with wipe or rm ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/*; reboot
<Saviq> I did check that every way
<jibel> Saviq, yes, I reset the device after installing the silo
<sil2100> jibel: the exports are set to 19:30 UTC today
<jibel> sil2100, okay, you'll respin an image with what landed today? or wait for the automated build tomorrow
<jibel> ?
<jibel> sil2100, I wouldn't want to discover on Tuesday morning that the team tested the wrong image
<Saviq> jibel, what does `getent passwd | grep phablet` say?
<jibel> Saviq, hold on a moment. USB doesn't work on this device and I've to reinstall the terminal and setup ssh
<Saviq> right
<sil2100> jibel: hm, as you prefer, I wanted to have an image after all the translations are landed - since the export is at 19:30, I set the language-pack uploads 2 hours later
<jibel> if the store was responding it would help too
<sil2100> Not sure if I would be around to kick a manual image
<jibel> sil2100, as you want. We need an image for Monday 2AM UTC
<sil2100> I would leave the nightly build then
<jibel> Saviq, meh, I cannot even install the terminal app, I cannot access the store :/
<Saviq> :/
<kenvandine> sil2100, silo 6 is going to need a rebuild after silo 53 merges
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll makes sure that branch is approved by then
 * kenvandine thought it was already...
<kenvandine> Elleo, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/mouse_no_dynamic_vis/+merge/284161 ?
<kenvandine> Elleo, it's just removing code that's never used
<Saviq> jibel, ah I know what happened
<Saviq> jibel, you don't have new unity8 - you need to umount DeviceConfiguration.qml
<Saviq> and apt-get -f install
<Saviq> you can check with apt-cache policy unity8
<jibel> Saviq, I know, and I have the new unity8
<Saviq> oh :/
<jibel> Saviq, silo 13 remember?
<jibel> ;)
<jibel> currently I'm struggling to install the terminal app, the store refuses my U1 account
<Saviq> grrh
<jibel> oh, seems an issue across all the devices
<Saviq> wfm
<jibel> I cannot either on a freshly flahsed krillin
<Saviq> jibel, ok I can confirm - I freakin' tested it and was working, back to the drawing board
<jibel> Saviq, the real name issue?
<Saviq> jibel, yes
<Saviq> just wiping now to see again... this really worked for me :/
<jibel> ahah, I heard that before :)
<Saviq> jibel, sorry for wasting your time
<dobey> kenvandine: would you mind doing pkg ack and publish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1118 ? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, that looks fine
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, have approved, but don't seem to have permission to top approve on system-settings, I'm guessing I'm not in the right groups for that one
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's cool, thanks!
<Elleo> no problem
<dobey> hmm
<jhodapp> sil2100, any issues with the no change rebuild of qtmultimedia for xenial?
<sil2100> jhodapp: no, I suppose it should be good
<sil2100> kenvandine published it
<jhodapp> sil2100, isn't it stuck in the unapproved queue?
<kenvandine> jhodapp, sil2100 is fixing it :)
<kenvandine> well i think the rebuild was accepted
<kenvandine> what do we do with the landing now?
<kenvandine> oh... it was qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles that was accepted
<jhodapp> kenvandine, sil2100 so I'm confused, this is the current status according to the request page: UNAPPROVED queue (qtmultimedia-opensource-src/xenial)
<dobey> kenvandine: did you not run publish on silo 64? :)
<sil2100> hmm, let me check
<jhodapp> what else needs doing then?
<kenvandine> dobey, oh... no... i thought you just wanted the packaging ack :)
<sil2100> kenvandine, jhodapp: I guess we'll have to poke someone from the release team to accept qtmultimedia
<dobey> kenvandine: well i don't have the permissions to do the packaging ack when publishing. so i need you to run publish with that checkbox selected :)
<kenvandine> dobey, doing it
<dobey> thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, i only saw the -gles package in the release channel
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh... nm it was further back in the scrollback :)
<sil2100> Yeah, possibly the -gles part wasn't seeded anywhere
<sil2100> So it just went through
<sil2100> But qtmultimedia might have some deps somewhere
<jhodapp> yeah, so who needs to be pinged?
<kenvandine> Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src (xenial-proposed/main) [5.5.1-4ubuntu1 => 5.5.1-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<kenvandine> so kubuntu and ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> crap... i need to step away for a few... bbs
<jhodapp> sil2100, kenvandine who should we ping?
<sil2100> jhodapp: I suppose someone on #ubuntu-release, this should be relatively a quick thing
<dobey> probably Mirv whom i guess is away today (slightly surprised there are any europeans around today)
<jhodapp> sil2100, would you be able to handle that?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, poked on the channel, let's see :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks man
<jhodapp> sil2100, it looks like qtubuntu-camera and qtubuntu-media also need approval, at least according to the release bot in #ubuntu-release
<jhodapp> sil2100, although my silo request page status doesn't show that same status
<kenvandine> jhodapp, no, those are accepted
<jhodapp> ok awesome
<dobey> whoot
<john-mcaleely> sil2100: jibel I'll publish that krillin tarball now
<john-mcaleely> (&vegetate)
<john-mcaleely> Interesting typo
<jhodapp> lol
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<john-mcaleely> jibel: sil2100 done. Now published
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks!
<jibel> john-mcaleely, nice lapsus for a long week end :)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, BTW, do you know if the current device part on frieza contains the new adb bits?
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems we have no one to approve qtmultimedia into xenial
<kenvandine> jhodapp, i guess most of them are out
<kenvandine> :(
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yeah sucks, this thing needs to land for OTA-10
<jhodapp> kenvandine, and you have another one to land waiting on my silo, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> also needs to land for ota10
<jhodapp> ok
<Saviq> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1186 is ready again if you guys find the time - the real name issue we've had to pop from the silo but replaced it with another (no more "Retry" in tablet greeter all the time(
<Saviq> ))
<Saviq> but it's not really huge priority, so your call
<alesage> robru, wonder if you can direct me to someone who can advise concerning this flashing-a-custom-tarball error I'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498121/
<robru> alesage: john-mcaleely is the tarball guy
<alesage> robru, ack thx
<robru> Yw
<jdstrand> robru: hey, so I haven't done this in a little while. looking at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1190 it says 'Preparing packages'
<jdstrand> robru: I tried to do lander signoff since I tested it, but it doesn't seem to take
<jdstrand> robru: is there something after 'Preparing packages' I should wait for?
<robru> jdstrand: how long you been waiting? The status updates every 15 minutes
<jdstrand> not that long
<jdstrand> ok, I'll sit tight
 * jdstrand adds that to his notes
<robru> jdstrand: it won't let you approve anything in state "preparing" or "building" because it needs to finish building before there's anything there for you to review
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> makes sense
<robru> jdstrand: and if you approved it before, preparing packages invalidates the previous approval
<jdstrand> robru: will QA signoff move itself to 'Ready' after the state changes and I signoff, or do I have to toggle that?
<robru> jdstrand: it goes to ready once Britney signs off which can take some hours depending on load & autopkgtests
<jdstrand> robru: britney runs on stable-phone-overlay?
<robru> jdstrand: it runs on silos directly
<jdstrand> neat
<jdstrand> ok, thanks for the info
<robru> jdstrand: your welcome! Happy Easter
<jdstrand> you too :)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, what else does silo 53 need then? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/jhodapp
<jhodapp> sorry, wrong link: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939
<kenvandine> jhodapp, just needs to finished the proposed migration to release
<kenvandine> so like an hour
<jhodapp> kenvandine, so it's all set now
<kenvandine> then it'll automatically merge
<kenvandine> yeah
<jhodapp> nice!
<jhodapp> thank you sir
 * kenvandine is drumming fingers
<kenvandine> jhodapp, not that i did much :)
<jhodapp> well I saw you checked back in with the release team
<kenvandine> mustly just stressing my self out helpless :)
<jhodapp> haha
<kenvandine> right after they had accepted it :)
<kenvandine> alesage, will you be around long enough to give silo 6 another ack?
<kenvandine> alesage, silo 53 is almost ready to merge, it included a one line change in system-settings
<kenvandine> so i need to rebuild after 53 merges
<dobey> kenvandine: can you hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=i386&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scope-click%2F0.1.1%2B16.04.20160325-0ubuntu1 please?
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, np
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey!
<kenvandine> hey sil2100
<sil2100> kenvandine: I guess you can force-merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939 now
<sil2100> Double-confirm first, but I saw the qtmultimedia upload as accepted
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'm scared :)
<kenvandine> it's in proposed for sure
<kenvandine> i checked :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess if none is in UNAPPROVED we should be good ;)
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine does
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> kenvandine: then you need to rebuild silo 6, right?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah
<alesage> kenvandine, here
<kenvandine> alesage, sorry... silo 6 is ready... automated signoff hasn't happened yet though
<kenvandine> alesage, but it's only 1 import line different than what you tested before :)
<alesage> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> alesage, you're still here! :-p
<alesage> one line what could possibly go wrong
<kenvandine> -import QtMultimedia 5.0
<kenvandine> +import QtMultimedia 5.6
<kenvandine> and 5.6 isn't really new
<kenvandine> that's what landed with silo 53 earlier
<kenvandine> that would only change the playing of sound previews in the ringtone selection
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-26
<alesage> kenvandine, will have a look when the card comes through, ttfn
<kenvandine> alesage, cool
<kenvandine> alesage, the card just showed up :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Pending binary packages (zesty/storage-framework). Successfully built (xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/storage-framework). Successfully built (xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2607 Successfully built
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you please publish this, when you have a minute? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572
<Mirv> mardy: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572 Publishing packages
<mardy> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572 Proposed pocket (zesty/account-plugins). Release pocket (xenial/account-plugins)
<jamesh> so, bileto no longer builds silos on zesty/powerpc, but the automated check complains about missing zesty/powerpc binaries
<sil2100> robru: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Publishing packages
<Mirv> if we'd running 14400bps modems still I'm sure I wouldn't be allowed to upload 140MB archive to remove one space character
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Proposed pocket
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel, davmor2: eh, I be on the HO in a minute, need to setup my chrome again
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/neutron)
<rvr> mardy: Hi. Take a look to the comments here https://trello.com/c/GDl0yyNl/4053-2572-2572-account-plugins-mardy-dbarth
<mardy> rvr: hi! in unity8 it doesn't work because of bug 1668657
<ubot5> bug 1668657 in unity8-desktop-session "Cannot add online accounts" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668657
<mardy> rvr: nothing should be crashing in unity7, please provide more details
<rvr> mardy: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Diff missing (zesty/sqlalchemy). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/neutron)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Release pocket
<alf__> ubuntu-qa: Hi! Automated signoff of 2602 (protobuf) is failing due to an autopackage failure. However, the failure is not caused by the protobuf changes, since I get the same failure with a no-change rebuild of the current package (built as ticket 2607). Can we override the autopackage failure?
<alf__> ubuntu-qa: correction, the no-change rebuild is ticket 2606
<davmor2> alf__: no idea, sil2100 is this something you might know about at all?  If not it might be down to jibel when he is not so busy
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Normally we'd want these autopkgtests fixed anyway, since if this goes out to -proposed it'll get blocked anyway
<sil2100> I don
<alf__> sil2100: davmor2: This is only for xenial+overlay
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> hm
<alf__> sil2100: davmor2: (well, I also want to push a similar change to zesty but I am not going through bileto for that)
<davmor2> alf__: you should go though billeto for both
<sil2100> Ok, then I leave this up to jibel to decide, if he's ok with that then we can override
<davmor2> -l
<sil2100> For the xenial-overlay part
<alf__> davmor2: sil2100: well, in any case it needs to be different tickets since zesty has a different protobuf version, so I think we can decide on each one independently
<alf__> davmor2: sil2100: thanks, I will wait for jibel's decision
<chrisccoulson> jibel, I want to publish oxide security updates this week
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: just land it through a silo should be fine although there are some other constraints that maybe delay testing slightly, like final beta, snapd release and so on
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, the problem is when I publish to xenial-security, I break everyone elses landings (unless oxide lands in the overlay PPA first)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: right, so we will test it there are just other priorities to take into account with it is all, it would almost certainly be this week just couldn't guarantee a day
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: we can also prioritise the silo once it is in the queue if it isn't already
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Diff missing (zesty/sqlalchemy). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
<rvr> mardy: Approved. Couldn't reproduce the crash after rebooting the vm.
<rvr> (several times)
<mardy> rvr: it probably was Russian hackers, nothing to worry about ;-)
<rvr> mardy: lol
<rvr> mardy: Do you have an ETA for #1668657?
<mardy> rvr: no, I'm not on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2611 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Preparing packages
<davmor2> jibel: alf__ has a question about autopackage tests
<alf__> jibel: davmor2: (repasting from earlier) Hi! Automated signoff of 2602 (protobuf) is failing due to an autopackage failure. However, the failure is not caused by the protobuf changes, since I get the same failure with a no-change rebuild of the current package (built as ticket 2606). Can we override the autopackage failure?
<jibel> alf__, why is appstream failing in bileto? it passes on all the releases http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/appstream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
<jibel> robru, what is the purpose of this page https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2602-excuses/?format=plain#list_of_past_excuses ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<alf__> jibel: I don't know, perhaps it has something to do with other packages in the overlay?
<dobey> jibel: you can see older excuses, and it's nice to see how long it's taking between britney runs
<jibel> dobey, how do you see older excuses? there is no link or urls
<dobey> jibel: i don't think the autopkgtest.u.c/packages links show status for ppa builds, only last runs for release
<dobey> jibel: copy/paste each line into the url, after the path, ie https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2602-excuses/2017-03-17_14:15:02/2602_xenial_excuses.html
<jibel> dobey, right, my point is that appstream passes for the release but not with the overlay. So which package breaks it in the overlay is the question if it is not protobuf
<jibel> davmor2, ah thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Successfully built
<dobey> jibel: no idea
<dobey> well the failed autopkgtest is "build"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<dobey> so that's kind of weird anyway
<dobey> Aborted (core dumped)
<dobey> jibel, alf__: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24215803/ is the specific error there
<alf__> dobey: jibel: I noticed something interesting: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/appstream/xenial/amd64 , you will notice that the autopackage test triggered by 1ubuntu2 for itself failed
<dobey> tedg, kenvandine: ^^^ yay! successfully built. hurry up and land it before other things break?
<kenvandine> dobey, :)
<alf__> dobey: jibel: (second line in the page)
<alf__> dobey: jibel: the top line is interestingly 1ubuntu1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
<jibel> alf__, ah same error, so that would be appstream itself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Successfully built
<alf__> jibel: right, so it seems it landed in xenial-updates despite of the failure (probably forced)
<alf__> jibel: so autopackage test was ran on 2016-12-02, it landed on 2017-01-25 (according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream). In the meantime another autopkgtest ran using 1ubuntu1 (which succeeded) hence we get the deceiving all-green chart autopkgtest.u.c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/make_sure_surface_not_null
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2613 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2613 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/history-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2611 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Pending binary packages (xenial/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (zesty/mediaplayer-app)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2615/+build/12149276 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2615/+build/12149277 (flaky tests)?
<robru> oSoMoN: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2589 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/rm-rf-click
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 zesty/media-hub: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~chunsang/media-hub/wip_media-hub-interface. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2618 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2618 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2618 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Currently building (xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/pyqt5, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src, xenial/unity8). Diff missing (xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Currently building (xenial/pyqt5). Diff missing (xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Currently building (xenial/pyqt5). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Currently building (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/pyqt5, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Generating diffs
<alf_> jibel: Hi! What was the conclusion for silo 2602 (autopkgtest failure in appstream, not related to the proposed protobuf changes)?
<jibel> alf_, it's ready for testing, it's an issue with appstream itself apparently
<jibel> alf_, it's being reviewed by vigo
<vigo> alf_, hi!
<vigo> can you please take a look at this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24220680/
<alf_> jibel: great, thanks
<alf_> vigo: looking
<vigo> alf_, I ran it in u7
<vigo> on kvm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 Failed to build
<alf_> vigo: not sure if that combination works (kvm+mir-on-x)
<alf_> vigo: but I think kvm works from a VT
<alf_> vigo: the instructions for running using under x11 were mostly for convenience
<alf_> vigo: try running mir from a VT with 'sudo mir_demo_server --arw-file' and then 'mirrun neverball' (in another VT or ssh) then switch back to the first VT
<alf_> anpok: this should work for KVM right? ^^
<vigo> alf_, ok let me try
<anpok> hm
<anpok> you need qxl inside the kvm
<anpok> So if you can run kvm with spice and qxl in the guest it should work there too..
<anpok> vbox should work now too
<alf_> anpok: have we released the vbox fixes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<alf_> anpok: or just in trunk?
<anpok> alf_: they are not in vbox trunk yet.. but ubuntu zesty-proposed or zesty should have them..
<alf_> anpok: ack
<alf_> vigo: ^^, if you can't get mir to work in kvm, just run mir-on-x (i.e. the original instructions) on a non-virtualized setup
<vigo> alf_, ack
<vigo> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: automated testing failed for silo 2615 because of missing build on powerpc, is that expected? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2615/zesty.html
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, I don't think so, there was already someone reporting this yesterday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<sil2100> I'm thinking know where the bug should be filled, I guess a master-bug targetting bileto won't cause any harm
<sil2100> oSoMoN: could you fill in a bug and assign it to robru? I can't find anything existing already
<sil2100> oSoMoN: but I guess this is more of a thing in britney itself
<sil2100> Anyway, robru will know more anyway
<oSoMoN> sil2100, will do, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Successfully built
<vigo> alf_, already tried on kvm again and bare metal(xenial+o)
<vigo> kvm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24221506/
<vigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24221517/
<vigo> alf is there anything else I should have installed? something I missed?
<alf_> vigo: What gpu do you have on bare metal?
<alf_> vigo: (and driver)
<alf_> vigo: another thing to try on bare metal is passing --x11-displays=800x600
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 REJECTED queue
<alf_> vigo: ... since I see some complaints about size
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 Abandoning ticket
<vigo> alf_, ack
<vigo> alf_, working now :)
<vigo> on bare metal
<vigo> with xorg and running on 800x600
<alf_> vigo: great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> vigo: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2606 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Saviq> trainguards, any idea what happened here https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2555/zesty.html "missing build on..."?
<sil2100> Saviq: zesty dropped powerpc and britney still expect that to be built...
<sil2100> Saviq: oSoMoN already reported that, I think he was supposed to fill in a bug
<sil2100> Not sure if it's an explicit change required in britney itself or only on the Bileto side of things
<oSoMoN> sil2100, will do in a moment, sorry I got sidetracked, and now in a meeting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1674703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674703 in Bileto "automated signoff fails on zesty, missing build on powerpc" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> sil2100, robru, oSoMoN, Saviq: i guess the problem is that the binaries haven't been deleted from the archive yet; so you might just need to ask an AA to delete the powerpc binaries in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<dobey> we're also in final beta freeze now
<dobey> so all seeded packages need release team approval to land into zesty archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<dobey> so time to shove zesty stuff into overlay first?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<sil2100> There were some requests for a zesty-overlay enablement, but we'd still need to get a formal request
<sil2100> With proper rationale
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, will you take care of the powerpc woes? sounds like it's just "please remove all powerpc binaries from zesty", really?
<sil2100> Saviq: I don't have the formal power to do so, I guess it'll have to be some formal AA to do it
<sil2100> I'll try to find someone
<Saviq> sil2100, well, sure, was asking if you could *ask*, you definitely have more merit behind you for a request like that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<dobey> it could just be not done yet because of beta ISO spins taking priority
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
<Laney> I think you need to configure bileto's britney to not know about powerpc
<Saviq> dobey, can you do ↑?
<Saviq> robru, rather ↑
<Saviq> dobey, as you were... ;) sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app)
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like your silo's it, mine's not gonna get green from bileto atm - and yours is xenial only, so makes more sense anyway during a beta freeze
<Saviq> yours only waiting for a few last test results
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Successfully built
<robru> Saviq: oSoMoN: Ok I've pushed a fix disabling powerpc in zesty, I'll keep an eye on those excuses pages to make sure they progress
<Saviq> robru, ack, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, can you restart the pyqt5 test here please https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2519/xenial.html it looks like it got lost
<mterry> Saviq: not sure how to get the right URL to use if it doesn't show "failed" link -- the 'running' link doesn't have internal id used for that run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<Saviq> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<Saviq> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24223004/
<mterry> ah of course -- so many interesting scripts in ubuntu-archive-tools  :P
<mterry> Saviq: ok done
<mterry> thx
<mterry> will have to remember that script in future
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, check out --help there - it mentions how to automate that with an exported cookie
 * Saviq only learned about it recently, too
<Saviq> see, it even worked! http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-pyqt5 :0
<mterry> \./
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: https://trello.com/c/2BKzjYc6/4063-2615-2615-webbrowser-app-osomon can be deleted as I’ve triggered a rebuild of the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Currently building (xenial/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Proposed pocket
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2615/+build/12155140 ? thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<robru> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Failed to build (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2615/+build/12155148 ? thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> oSoMoN: done, yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2609 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2617 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2622 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2622 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2622 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: it seems though rvr took your silo into testing first now
<Saviq> hum
<rvr> Is there any problem with it?
<Saviq> didn't even know it got QA ready ;)
<Saviq> rvr, no, but there's a conflict with https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519
<Mirv> rvr: no, we just assumed Saviq's landing was stuck and that you get to 2519 first. either wise, one of needs to rebuild qtmir afterwards.
<Saviq> that one's xenial-only, though
<Saviq> so I suppose it's better to get the one affecting zesty in, first
<rvr> Mirv: Ok, I'll block 2519 until 2555 is approved
<Mirv> rvr: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2625 zesty/aethercast: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~rbalint/aethercast. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2625 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: please unblock the validation of silo 2615, the MR has been top-approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2625 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
<jibel> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen,jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Bad merges (vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Bad merges (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/rename_old_click/+merge/319493". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Bad merges (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/tone-generator)
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: could one of you hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=i386&package=unity-scope-click&trigger=ubuntu-app-launch%2F0.11%2B16.04.20170321-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2F2577 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<kenvandine> dobey, i did that earlier
<kenvandine> dobey, they are done now
<kenvandine> dobey, hopefully bileto realizes that soon :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Abandoning ticket
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> well britney noticed
<dobey> come on bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, it's now complaining about some indicators that don't have s390 binaries... i added no-change rebuilds for those to the silo
<dobey> erg ok
<dobey> kenvandine: approved them, hopefully it'll be happy now
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<kenvandine> hopefully all of those land with branches to trunk... not from staging branches
<kenvandine> i didn't actually check :)
<dobey> they do
<kenvandine> woot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-datetime). Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-blueto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Preparing packages
<jbicha> sil2100: rober_ancell approved both my mp's so I'll probably push 2447 to zesty once it rebuilds and I make sure Unity still works
<sil2100> jbicha: ok then, I'll wait in that case and build a new silo on top of those
<sil2100> I'm EOD now anyway so I wouldn't make it
<jbicha> unless you want to take care of it tomorrow
<jbicha> we're in beta freeze so it won't actually publish out of zesty-proposed today anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 zesty/mfw-plugin-irc: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mfw-plugin-irc/dummy-branch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-app, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Failed to build (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-serv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (xenial/address-book-service, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/history-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, z
<boiko> trainguards: could you please copy telepathy-qt and libircclient from silo 2311 to silo 2629?
<boiko> trainguards: and also copy empathy and telepathy-mission-control-5 from silo 2318 to silo 2629?
<robru> boiko: yeah one sec
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: ok done, lemme know if https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2629/+packages looks right
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-23
<boiko> robru: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (zesty/telepathy-qt). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Diff missing (xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, zesty/empathy, zesty/libircclient, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-servi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Diff missing (xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, zesty/empathy, zesty/libircclient, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-miss
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-miss
<boiko> trainguards: can you please trigger a rebuild of history-service/xenial/armhf on silo 2629?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: yw
<boiko> robru: if it is not asking too much, could you also trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/zesty/arm64 on silo 2629?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks again :)
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/t
<boiko> robru: just one more: can you please trigger a rebuild of telepathy-qt/xenial/s390x on silo 2629?
<robru> boiko: done
<Mirv> morning
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/t
<tyhicks> win 9
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
<jibel> Mirv, how do you deal with missing upstart on zesty/s390x usually? for example it's blocking silo 2629
<Mirv> jibel: ask archive admin to remove the earlier zesty s390x packages so that they are not seen as missing
<Mirv> in this case, s390x binaries for src:telephony-service
<Mirv> since that's the only one bileto complains about, even though there are many missing s390x builds in the ppa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
<Laney> jibel: 2577 should hopefully make that problem go away
<jibel> Laney, ah great.
<jibel> lets prioritize it
<jibel> vigo, ^ can you take 2577?
<vigo> jibel, right away!
<Saviq> rvr, morning, did you manage to confirm the kate context menu issue is caused by the silo? I've tried just now and the menu draws fine both with and without the silo
<Saviq> can't attach though
<rvr> Saviq: I'm working on it :)
<rvr> I just modified the desktop file
<rvr> Launching ...
<Saviq> rvr, wasn't trying to nudge you or anything, rather just help :)
<renatu> trainguards, hi silo 2562 is failing on autolanding due a missing package on zesty "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content1". Could we some how ignore that?
<rvr> Saviq: Sorry, had a meeting
<rvr> Saviq: Weird, kate don't launch with the custom desktop, keeps loading
<vigo> kenvandine, ping
<Saviq> rvr, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24234169/ works for me, maybe some typo? I might've typed wrong on trello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Saviq> huh, wonder why I have the env DISPLAY=:0 there... I was trying some things out I suppose
<rvr> Saviq: Hmm
<Saviq> rvr, you can drop the "env DISPLAY=:0" from the Exec= line, that was just me trying things out
<rvr> Saviq: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58d194bf0dcaa7b374400727/1024x768/41160751ff037bb546508f9083e79820/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-23_10_50_22.png
<Saviq> rvr, *XMir*
<Saviq> rvr, not Mir
<rvr> Oh
<rvr> Ok, now launched correctly, my fault
<rvr> But same result with the context menu
<Mirv> renatu: I think QA should override that. it's a new package not yet in archives, so there is no strict requirement it should build for all archs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<renatu> jibel, hi, could you override that ^^^?
<Saviq> rvr, huh, interesting - @unity has anyone seen kate rendering broken like this https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/58d194bf0dcaa7b374400727/0aca3350d60f6711bb5593c0be22b115/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-23_10_53_32.png ?
<Saviq> rvr, that's under qemu, right?
<tsdgeos> nope
<rvr> Saviq: Right
<ltinkl> rvr: hi, there's still something odd with your Kate :) the panel title says "KateKate"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
<Saviq> rvr, ltinkl, doesn't it look as if text was rendered wrong? i.e. 1px high or so? context menu aside, there's just no text anywhere there, compared to http://imgur.com/a/NWDfp when it's good
<ltinkl> Saviq, no idea what's going on there, here I'm seeing the same (correct) context menu as you
<Saviq> rvr, when launched a live .iso under qemu, I'm not getting any input in the VM, any pointers?
<Saviq> says I'm using qxl, so the right thing
<Saviq> hmm installing gets input fine, live, not so much
<Saviq> oh now it works... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<rvr> Saviq: I changed the name of the app to KateKate, to be sure I wasn't running the one from /usr/share/
<rvr> Oops, ltinkl ^
<ltinkl> rvr, I see
<Saviq> rvr, that screenshot was from before we told you about the .desktop file, no? any chance you're running some other .desktop file? or a snap?
<ltinkl> rvr, anything from the unity8.log when the app starts?
<rvr> Saviq: Nope, it's the custom .local/share/application .desktop file
<ltinkl> rvr, can you paste it somewhere please?
<rvr> ltinkl: There is a screenshot of the .desktop file
<rvr> Did I remove it?
<ltinkl> rvr, in trello? can't see
<ltinkl> ah now :)
<rvr> Yeah, I removed it :) Now it's back.
<rvr> https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58d194bf0dcaa7b374400727/1024x768/eca23b25cea9050c4eca57a101485919/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-23_10_50_22.png
<ltinkl> rvr, that explains it
<ltinkl> rvr, your .desktop file has: X-Ubuntu-Mir-Enable=false
<ltinkl> rvr, it should be X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=false
<rvr> ltinkl: I fixed that
<ltinkl> rvr, ah sorry, didn't know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<Saviq> jeez I hate virt-manager
<rvr> I hate the mouse behavior on Unity8 + qemu.
<Saviq> rvr, bug #1670670
<ubot5> bug 1670670 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 pointer does not stay in sync with Qemu VM tablet input" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670670
<ltinkl> rvr, just wondering, the top menu in the window decoration works fine?
<davmor2> rvr: it will get better once you can set the screen size correctly but just move to each corner for now starting bottom right
<Saviq> rvr, people say it can be changed - my only solution was to redirect a USB mouse
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Publishing packages
<rvr> Yeah, I move the mouse up-down/left-right
<rvr> ltinkl: Yes, top menus work fine
<rvr> That's already validated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<davmor2> Saviq, rvr, it will be nice when mirout works to set the screen resolution to match the resolution of the screen will make life so much more pleasant \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Release pocket (xenial/maliit-framework). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/maliit-framework)
<kenvandine> vigo, what's up?
<vigo> kenvandine, hi! :)
<vigo> can you please take a look here?
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/56VaICvQ/4071-2577-2577-indicator-datetime-libertine-url-dispatcher-content-hub-indicator-bluetooth-indicator-network-indicator-power-ubuntu-s
<kenvandine> just looked at that
<kenvandine> that same test case worked fine for me yesterday
<kenvandine> not camera
<kenvandine> we have issues with opening the camera now, not new with this silo
<kenvandine> it doesn't resize properly in the trust session
<kenvandine> gallery totally should work
<vigo> kenvandine, I also tried with gallery, and it stucks in transfer in progress window
<rvr> Saviq: ltinkl: Ok, just tried without the silo. Context menu issue is also happening.
<kenvandine> vigo, i'll try it again in a bit
<kenvandine> need to get the kids off to school first :)
<rvr> Saviq: So, I think I will be approving it.
<Saviq> rvr, and this is a clean qemu install?
<rvr> Saviq: Yes
<ltinkl> rvr, yeah, if it's there it must be pre-existing and there's something inside qemu (perhaps wrong DPI, missing fonts, dunno)
<vigo> kenvandine, is there any problem if gallery wasn't launched before opening it from the picker?
<Saviq> rvr, ack, will try and get it repro'd
<ltinkl> rvr, we don't do anything special about the context menus, those are rendered by the app itself
<Saviq> ltinkl, I would stop mentioning "context menu" around this issue ;)
<Saviq> it's not related to any menu at all
<kenvandine> vigo, just verified works fine
<kenvandine> without running gallery before
<vigo> kenvandine, ack
 * vigo trying 
<kenvandine> vigo, last time i tried camera it caused a hang and i think breaks things though
<Saviq> rvr, ltinkl, confirmed under qemu
<kenvandine> because camera-app doesn't resize properly, there's a bug for that
<kenvandine> but that's not new
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<kenvandine> vigo, maybe reboot just to make sure trying the camera didn't leave things in a funky state
<kenvandine> vigo, oh... camera works now :)
<kenvandine> i guess that bug was fixed, woot
<kenvandine> vigo, and you are only testing with the deb installed packages right?
<kenvandine> gallery-app as a deb?
<vigo> kenvandine, yup deb only
 * Saviq will try on bare metal live in a sec
<vigo> I've got all apps as a deb
<vigo> well all apps available
<kenvandine> systemctl set-environment --user CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<kenvandine> vigo, run that, killall content-hub-service
<kenvandine> and try again
<kenvandine> then send me the logs from journalctrl
<kenvandine> vigo, i'll look at the log when i get to work
<vigo> kenvandine, ack I'll give it a try now and get back to you
<vigo> thanks!
<kenvandine> thank you
<ltinkl> Saviq, wonder what Mir/U8 reports as the screen physical size in u8.log
<Saviq> ltinkl, when running from terminal, it complains about not being to connect to Mir :-S... and then some
<Saviq> will try and grab a bit more data and file a bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Saviq> rvr, FWIW just tried on bare metal and it's fine, it's some QEMU weirdness
<rvr> Saviq: Ack
<Saviq> filing a bug now
<rvr> Saviq: On Unity7 it's fine, though
<Saviq> rvr, yeah, QEMU+Mir I meant
<Saviq> or even +Unity8
<Saviq> it'd be interesting to know what changed, since I suppose this worked for you before
<rvr> Saviq: Can't remember it worked before
<rvr> Kate wasn't even launching
<Saviq> hmm right
<Saviq> maybe we never really tried then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> Silo approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
<Saviq> mterry, publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 for us please?
<Saviq> good morning, too :)
<Saviq> Mirv, you can probably just grab qtmir and unity8 and rebuild in your silo ↑
<ltinkl> rvr, thanks!
<mterry> looking
<mterry> Saviq: good morning  :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/pyqt5, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2589 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<vigo> kenvandine, just double checked again, it works but only if I open gallery first
<vigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234712/
<kenvandine> mar 23 13:42:21 vigoszestybeta-PORTEGE-Z30-A systemd[1707]: ubuntu-app-launch--content-hub--gallery-app--1490272941735444.service: Main process exited, code=dumped, status=6/ABRT
<kenvandine> vigo, ^^
<kenvandine> so gallery is crashing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<kenvandine> i bet this is related
<kenvandine> mar 23 13:41:40 vigoszestybeta-PORTEGE-Z30-A systemd-helper-helper[2624]: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, vigo's testing silo 2577 and gallery is crashing with that error when started in the trust session
<kenvandine> tedg, i can't reproduce that though
<kenvandine> vigo, are you testing in a VM or real hardware?
<vigo> kenvandine, but as I said, once I open gallery and try again it works
<vigo> I can set the avatar correctly
<kenvandine> vigo, yeah... because that's not launching gallery in a trust session
<vigo> kenvandine, oh
<kenvandine> it's just using the already running instance
<vigo> right
<kenvandine> the problem is related to the trust session
<kenvandine> and that Could not connect to display is interesting
<tedg> vigo: It sounds like you're not getting the QPA set in your environment. Try "systemctl set-environment --user QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<tedg> kenvandine: It's trying X11
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that's the problem
<tedg> That's the default when it doesn't know.
<kenvandine> but why?
<tedg> kenvandine: Guessing that we're not loading the value into the systemd environment
<kenvandine> tedg, works for me though
<tedg> We really need Qt to probe environments.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<vigo> tedg, checking that
<vigo> tedg, it worked this time
<vigo> setting both QPA and CONTENT as kenvandine told me
<kenvandine> vigo, cool
<tedg> Cool, we need to make sure that gets set as U8 moves to systemd.
<kenvandine> so the issue is really the environment is wrong
<kenvandine> tedg, i didn't do anything to set those, my laptop already does...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<tedg> I think we've seen that in other situations too. So I don't think it's just vigo. We need to make sure it's there 100%.
<tedg> It is kinda important :-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> tedg, but now's the time we need to make sure...
<kenvandine> tedg, what package should ensure that it's set?
<tedg> kenvandine: I think it should be the unity8-session script
<kenvandine> i get the feeling everyone thinks it's someone else's responsibility
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<tedg> kenvandine: My guess is that there may be different cases when you log in another session, via ssh for instance, first. Vs. graphical login first.
<tedg> Because systemd is per-user vs. per-session.
<tedg> So the way under upstart was to set your environment and then call upstart.
<tedg> But now you need to push it up.
<vigo> kenvandine, should I keep going with it or does it need a respin to fix that?
<kenvandine> i think the fix could be separate
<kenvandine> it wouldn't be in anything that's in this silo
<kenvandine> i guess a unity8 fix, which already has a big silo
<kenvandine> lets get the fix in that silo
<vigo> tedg, kenvandine, cool, I'll let you know guys if something else comes up :)
<vigo> thanks!
<ltinkl> kenvandine, that big silo is currently landing
<kenvandine> ok, we'll need another unity8 silo then :)
<kenvandine> tedg, so you think this should be fixed in unity8-desktop-session?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> tedg, oh my... that seems to still use upstart
<tedg> kenvandine: Yeah, I think so. Saviq was working on converting over to full systemd, it should go with that.
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine>   export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<tedg> Yup, the real issue is that we have a blend of everything
<kenvandine> and it runs upstart
<kenvandine> at this point i think all silos should be dependent on silo 2577 :)
<Saviq> tedg, most likely we'll "add" support for systemd, unity8 snap still relies on the ability to run upstart locally (because no systemd user units)
<Saviq> and touch session, too
<tedg> News at 11: "kenvandine says kenvandine has the best silos"
<kenvandine> lol
<tedg> Saviq: I've got a hack idea for the snap, so don't block on that.
<kenvandine> Saviq, it's a problem now for the deb based session
<Saviq> so yeah, as long as unity8-desktop-session stops doing upstart and everything else gains systemd units (but doesn't lose upstart jobs) we should be fine
<kenvandine> not getting the right env
<vigo> kenvandine, also still can't open in gallery a downloaded image
<vigo> that happens also without this silo
<Saviq> kenvandine, sure, I just mean I don't want to burn all the bridges
<kenvandine> vigo, yeah, that's a browser bug
<vigo> have you seen it?
<kenvandine> already filed
<vigo> kenvandine, cool
<kenvandine> Saviq, so tedg what exactly needs to be done there and who is going to make sure it happens?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Preparing packages
<Saviq> kenvandine, our unity8.conf upstart job is a bit complex, setting environment up mostly, we need to move that into the session wrapper, I suppose (ideally in a way that doesn't break the upstart job)
<Saviq> and we need to have all the services (indicators, OSK etc.) have proper systemd units
<Saviq> mterry's been looking a bit into that
<kenvandine> Saviq, so this isn't something that's going to happen quickly...
<Saviq> kenvandine, well, we're trying
<kenvandine> understand
<Saviq> mterry, did you get whatever bregma had around this?
<kenvandine> tedg, anything we can do in the short term to make sure the QPA is set?
<mterry> Saviq: bregma was going to finish something up and put it in a branch -- I've been looking at what packages still install upstart files -- there are several that are from unity7 too still
<Saviq> mterry, I suppose `initctl list` under a unity8 session is the list :)
<tedg> kenvandine: we could force it anywhere... Not sure if we should
<mterry> Saviq: on a fresh system maybe  :)  I can never trust mine to be realistic  :)
<mterry> Saviq: my comment about unity7 was just saying that we aren't the only blocker
<Saviq> mterry, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2611 Diff missing
<Mirv> Saviq: right, doing that
<Saviq> Mirv, you can just land it I suppose, since you're xenial only
<Mirv> Saviq: ubuntu-qa: ^ is that true
<Mirv> talking about https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519
<Saviq> Mirv, I mean when you get QA ack ;)
<vigo> tedg, last step in UAL test plan did not work
<davmor2> Mirv: no still needs a qa pass
<vigo> freeze does not show the appID
<Mirv> Saviq: heh, right so you just meant regarding freeze etc
<Mirv> davmor2: thought so
<vigo> tedg, it should be working in this silo, right?
<Saviq> Mirv, and syncing with trunks and such
<Saviq> since there won't be any
<tedg> vigo: Which terminal are you using? It might be the version that ssh'es around it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Generating diffs
<Saviq> Mirv, I mean you don't need to wait for 2555 to land in zesty
<vigo> tedg, unity8 terminal
<davmor2> vigo: deb version (white with black text) Updated Deb version (Dark Purple with light text) and is this testing deb versions or snap versions I think tedg is working on snap right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> Saviq: right
<vigo> davmor2, yeap, deb black&white text
<davmor2> tedg: ^ old deb version is what he is testing
<tedg> vigo: If you could just grab the pid for the terminal itself and check that, we can remove that variable.
<tedg> vigo: cat /proc/`pidof ubuntu-terminal-app`/cgroups
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<kenvandine> sil2100, question, for silos that have packages that previously had builds for s390 but now depends on a package that doesn't have a binary for s390... if we land silo 2577 that gets us those s390 binaries, but they are held in proposed for the freeze, will that unblock the other silos since there are s390 binaries in zesty-propsed?
<kenvandine> sil2100, or do they need to be in the release pocket?
<vigo> tedg, that returns an error I'll be back after lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chunsang abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2593 Successfully built
<Saviq> kenvandine, silos are against proposed, so should work I think
<kenvandine> Saviq, i think so to
<kenvandine> just trying to get clarification
<Saviq> they're in DepWait?
<Saviq> the silos waiting for the s390?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> because the binaries are in silo 2577
<Saviq> then yeah, they'll just pick it up, I say
<kenvandine> that's what i thought
<Saviq> when the silo publishes to proposed
<Saviq> which it won't until freeze is lifted ;)
<rvr> Elleo: Hello
<rvr> Elleo: Is there a way to show the keyboard in the desktop?
<Elleo> rvr: in unity8 you can click the "On-screen keyboard" switch in the keyboard indicator now
<rvr> Elleo: Oh, let me see
<Elleo> you'll need the latest version of unity8, as that only landed a few days ago iirc
<rvr> Elleo: But it doesn't show, at least on qemu
<kenvandine> tedg, Saviq: bug 1675437 please edit as needed
<ubot5> bug 1675437 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "unity8 session doesn't necessarily have the proper QPA plugin set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675437
<kenvandine> but we need that fixed quickly
<rvr> Elleo: I mean, the OSK, the switch is in the indicator
<Elleo> rvr: hmm, it's working for me in qemu; have you focused a text area?
<rvr> Elleo: Yes, lock screen
<Saviq> mterry, assigned you ↑↑ since that's what the "move to systemd" effort would include, I think?
<Laney> kenvandine: should be able to put dbus-update-activation-environment --verbose --systemd FOO BAR in there
<Elleo> rvr: let me just boot my qemu vm and see if it works in the lockscreen for me, I think it should as ltinkl added some special support there iirc
<robru> renatu: no there's no way to ignore that, you need to just ask qa to look at it in spite of the failure
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah, there should be an easy way to do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Successfully built
<Elleo> rvr: is it the unity8 greeter you're at, or lightdm?
<rvr> Elleo: Greeter
<Elleo> rvr: shows up for me in the unity8 greeter (but lightdm doesn't support it at the moment)
<Elleo> rvr: could you see if maliit-server is running?
<mterry> Saviq: hmm yah presumably
<davmor2> rvr: did you click on the keyboard in the password box?
<mterry> kenvandine: what's the bug?  Is this a problem with current zesty images or you are looking ahead?
<kenvandine> with silo 2577
<kenvandine> that wasn't set for vigo
<kenvandine> which broke trust prompts
<kenvandine> silo 2577 removes the upstart backend from UAL
<kenvandine> vigo, were you testing on zesty?
<mterry> hmm ok -- I guess we have to export that var to systemd
<kenvandine> mterry, right
<mterry> ...  or have UAL set it when launching...
<rvr> davmor2: Yes
<tedg> ... or have Qt do real rational probing ...
<tedg> :-)
<mterry> tedg: fair  :)
<mterry> tedg: it seems cleaner to me for UAL to set it?  But if you don't agree, I can investigate how to poke systemd to change its launch env
<kenvandine> i suspect it'll be a quicker fix in UAL :)
<mterry> If you do agree, I can still do the work in UAL  :)
<Laney> mterry: you could/should probably get that script to do the same as /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95dbus_update-activation-env anyway
<tedg> mterry: I don't like UAL setting it because it doesn't really know anything about Mir vs. other stuff.
<tedg> mterry: Like knowing which QT backend to use seems out of scope.
<Laney> (I guess that the Xsession.d scripts aren't being run)
<Laney> (Or they're being run earlier than this one)
<tedg> If we did it for the short term, that'd be fine. But long term I'd be against it.
<mterry> tedg: doesn't it?  It has deeply embedded knowledge of that stuff
<rvr> Elleo: maliit-server is not running
<tedg> mterry: Mostly just "do I need an X11 wrapper first"
<mterry> And it passes on particular env vars like DISPLAY.  It always sets a MIR_SOCKET var, etc
<tedg> mterry: Oh, we pass it. We just don't set it.
<Elleo> rvr: okay, that'll be why the keyboard isn't appearing; its upstart job should get started automatically when unity8 starts though :/
<mterry> tedg: you set MIR_SOCKET
<Elleo> rvr: if you run it manually with "MALIIT_DEBUG=true maliit-server" does it start up okay?
<tedg> mterry: No, just pass.
<mterry> tedg: anyway, you're point is valid.  You don't want it to manage this stuff
<mterry> tedg: not last time I checked -- it unconditionally set MIR_SOCKET -- but anyway
<mterry> Maybe that was just a snap codepath
<rvr> Elleo: Ok, it's not even installed
<tedg> mterry: It did as a hack, and I thought you removed it? :-)
<mterry> tedg: I won't poke around UAL for this then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2519 Successfully built
<mterry> tedg: I think it's safe to remove
<tedg> mterry: I think the place for it to go is the unity8 session script. It should set the vars for both Upstart and Systemd
<mterry> tedg: for snaps, desktop-launch will set it
<rvr> Elleo: Isn't it a Unity8 dependency?
<Elleo> rvr: ah, maybe we need to add ubuntu-keyboard as a dependency on unity8-desktop-session
<mterry> tedg: and dbus
<mterry> Laney: agreed -- dbus is also a target.  unity8 normally sets up MIR_SOCKET for dbus and upstart.  Can add systemd (and add QPA to set of env vars)
<Elleo> rvr: yeah, or just straight on unity8, looks like it isn't a dependency at the moment
<tedg> mterry: SET ALL THE ENVVARS!
<Elleo> rvr: if you install ubuntu-keyboard (and a few language plugins like ubuntu-keyboard-english, ubuntu-keyboard-german, etc.) it should work
<Elleo> rvr: and I'll file a bug against unity8 about the missing dependency
<rvr> Elleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1675441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1675441 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu keyboard is not a Unity8 dependency" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> Elleo: Fill free to re-assign it
<rvr> Feel
<rvr> Not fill, sorry :D
<Elleo> rvr: ah great, thanks
<rvr> Elleo: It shows now :D
<rvr> Mistery solved
<rvr> Hmm
<tedg> vigo: Should be: cat /proc/`pidof terminal`/cgroup
<rvr> Elleo: Is this known? https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58d28367b9bd398dc663780f/1024x832/e2ecdd5baba5dd16b0c753081a56e54b/Screenshot_from_2017-03-23_15-14-28.png
<rvr> Elleo: When pressing 'o', the options appear, but without any tooltip dialog
<Elleo> rvr: yeah, that's UITK bug that's fixed in staging
<Elleo> rvr: BorderImages no longer show up in the current UITK release
<rvr> Elleo: Ack
<vigo> kenvandine, yeap zesty beta img installed + silo on bare metal
<kenvandine> vigo, ok, i think that's the difference
<kenvandine> i'm on xenial+overlay
<kenvandine> vigo, mterry is looking into making sure the QPA is set and tracking it with bug 1675437
<ubot5> bug 1675437 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "unity8 session doesn't necessarily have the proper QPA plugin set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675437
<vigo> kenvandine, great, thank you
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, do you have any idea what can we do about bug #1674931 ?
<ubot5> bug 1674931 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 only available in English on Desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674931
<Saviq> modify the lang packs?
<dobey> i'm using it in !english
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, I'm not to knowledgable about non-touch langpacks, and we don't create touch langpacks for anything besides vivid
<sil2100> *too
<Saviq> sil2100, we should probably stop doing that, then ;)
<dobey> but there are definitely missing tranlsations in some places
<dobey> (and i'm on x+o though)
<Saviq> dobey, if you installed the touch session at any point, the touch langpacks probably got pulled in
<Saviq> but we don't have them on the ISO
<dobey> Saviq: there are no touch langpacks on xenial
<dobey> only on vivid
<dobey> Saviq: however, you have to manually install the base langpacks, because the u8 system-settings doesn't install them for you
<Saviq> hmm indeed the unity8.mo is there in -gnome-xx-base
<Saviq> right, and those are not preinstalled?
<dobey> if you don't have the langpacks installed, the languages won't be available in system-settings
<dobey> right
<Saviq> yeah that's what we did on the phone, we need to change to listing all languages and installing them on demand
<dobey> because in u7 the language-selector-gtk tool installs them for you, and only additional ones you select during install from the ISO get installed
<dobey> well no, we really need to just get rid of bloody langpacks
<Saviq> and hope we can continue doing that with snaps
<dobey> because we can't have langpacks with snaps anyway
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> I suppose we'll keep them for classic, but snaps will have translations bundled in
<Saviq> that still means unity8 should probably move to whatever langpacks are preinstalled
<dobey> well but then we end up with a lot of extra crap in the unity8 snap, because we'd have to ship ALL langpacks inside it
<Saviq> dobey, no, not all langpacks, just .mos for whatever's in the unity8 snap
<dobey> langpacks were useful 10 years ago when we had to care about fitting the ISO on a 700 MB CD
<Saviq> you say that, but I've 2GB free here all the time :P
<dobey> Saviq: well, the snap is built from .debs, so building the snap would mean installing the langpacks
<Saviq> dobey, we can prune that
<Saviq> whatever, I'm fine dropping langpacks if that's what we want to do
<Saviq> not my call though ;)
<dobey> seems to me it would be easier/better to just get rid of langpacks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2628 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2631 QA Signoff: Ready
<vigo> kenvandine, tedg finished
<vigo> approving
<kenvandine> vigo, thx!
<tedg> Thanks vigo !
 * tedg cares enough to type out the full word
<vigo> kenvandine, do you know where the fix will be included?
<vigo> unity8 silo like you said before?
<vigo> (other than the  one being tested hehe)
<kenvandine> a new silo
<kenvandine> it'll probably be in unity8-desktop-session
<kenvandine> vigo, mterry is working on that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2587 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-network)
<Laney> tedg: kenvandine: omggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<kenvandine> Laney, i hope that's a good omg :)
<kenvandine> bye bye upstart
<Laney> yeah!
<kenvandine> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/qtmir-gles)
<dobey> yay
<kenvandine> it must be rum o'clock
<kenvandine> we can finally install unity8 on an s390x :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<dobey> or i can stop being blocked on yet another massive silo :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, z
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> mterry, ping
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/LaYATVR0/4069-2627-2627-mediascanner2-mterry
<vigo> mterry, I tested in kvm this one and zesty on bare metal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2614 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 QA Signoff: Approved
<mterry> vigo: hrm
<mterry> vigo: I'm in middle of looking at another u8 issue, but can re-test that in a bit.  I originally tested it and it seemed to work for me
<vigo> mterry, I'll try again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<dobey> vigo: on xenial you grep for "mediascanner-2.0" instead of "mediascanner-service-2.0"
<vigo> dobey, I noticed thanks :)
<vigo> mterry, dobey, approving now
<mterry> vigo: oh nice
<Laney> (how) can I trigger a britney run on a silo with manually uploaded packages?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2589 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Pending binary packages (zesty/gtk+3.0). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Release pocket (xenial/mediascanner2). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Diff missing (zesty/gtk+3.0). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<kenvandine> Laney, is there any chance of those packages dropping upstart making it to zesty-proposed this week?  or will it be after the freeze?
<kenvandine> i totally understand they won't make it to the release pocket, but other silos need them
<robru> Laney: you need the packages to be "successfully built" then lander-approve
<robru> kenvandine: i thought i saw people celebrating that they just hit proposed
<kenvandine> robru, it's in the UNAPPROVED queue
<robru> kenvandine: oh sorry, dunno then
<kenvandine> Laney saw it in the release channel, i suspect
<robru> Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: you'll have to get a release team member to let them into -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Proposed pocket (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Release pocket (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
<robru> Laney: if you're asking about https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 you need to generate the diffs then then lander approve and it will get put in the britney queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-qt, xenial/telephony-service, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2612 Release pocket
<camako> Ticket #2600 (Mir 0.26.2) has passed QA. Can I get someone to publish it please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2538 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<camako> Can someone publish ticket #2600 (Mir 0.26.2) - it has passed QA.
 * camako tries again
<camako> Can someone publish ticket #2600 (Mir 0.26.2) - it has passed QA.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Diff missing (zesty/gtk+3.0). Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2625 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qmenumodel). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Proposed pocket (zesty/maliit-framework). Release pocket (xenial/maliit-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Proposed pocket (zesty/mediascanner2). Release pocket (xenial/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2447 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2627 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Pending binary packages (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/tele
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/gtk+3.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gtk+3.0). Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Chroot problem (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gtk+3.0). Release pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/remove_non_interface_things
<popey> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2578 - can someone please pick this up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2578 QA Signoff: Ready
<jibel> popey, sure, set to ready. When would you like it done (ASAP is not a valid answer ;))
<popey> well, it was put in bileto over a week ago
<jibel> popey, early next week?
<popey> so, a week ago please
<popey> :)
<vigo_> jibel, I can take it
<jibel> popey, np, i'll be done in a week ago
<jibel> it'll
<popey> magic
<popey> thanks
<jibel> vigo_, there is nothing left for u8c-1?
<popey> early next week is fine too
<vigo_> jibel, some silos already approved, webbrowser in progress filemanager didn't arrive yet
<vigo_> and I spent some time yesterday checking the bug list
<jibel> vigo_, I'd like to land 2608 asap
<vigo_> jibel, ack
<jibel> vigo_, we'd also need to land the 3 snaps for CE
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2632 Abandoning ticket
<vigo_> jibel, sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/printers
<vigo_> mardy, fix for 1673984 working here
<vigo_> approving
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Chroot problem (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Successfully built
<rvr> dbarth_: Do you know whether osomon will be available today?
<vigo_> jamesh, ping
<vigo_> can you please take a look? https://trello.com/c/9yxgaLxT/4060-2607-2607-storage-framework-michi-jamesh
<vigo_> I'm experiencing issues in both u7 and u8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<renatu> robru, do you have any idea why "address-book-app" is faling on autolanding due "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1"
<renatu> I never saw that before
<boiko_> renatu: autopkgtests, that is
<boiko_> robru: address-book-service is also failing autopkgtests (according to renatu it used to pass) for an unsatisfiable dependency
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/availableDesktopAreaTrial
<mardy> vigo_: thanks!
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you please publish this? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Laney> renatu: boiko: It's not autopkgtests, it's because some things got s390x builds now
<renatu> Laney, how we should proceed now?
<Laney> renatu: try to add https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-transfer-buteo/no-change-rebuild-s390x/+merge/320925 and https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/no-upstart/+merge/320924 to your silo
<renatu> boiko, could you do that ^^?
<boiko> Laney: can we land those changes together with this silo or is it just to get the automated tests to pass?
<Laney> should go in together
<boiko> Laney: we are talking about silo 2629 here, just to be clear
<Laney> or first
<boiko> Laney: ok
<Laney> yeah, I found it
<Laney> I asked ken___vandine for review, but you can add it to see if you get britney to pass
<Laney> before he gets to it
<boiko> Laney: yep, ok, will do, thanks
<Laney> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Generating diffs
<renatu> Laney, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2633 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
<vigo_> abeato, ping
<vigo_> getting this in u8 with silo 2593
<vigo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240704/
<vigo_> it looks like bug 1577641 I guess
<ubot5> bug 1577641 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 creates a blank black window for windowless apps" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577641
<vigo_> last time it worked for me
<vigo_> abeato, forget it my bad :)
<abeato> vigo_, hey
<camako> Can someone please publish ticket #2600?
<abeato> vigo, ok
<camako> ^ sil2100
<camako> ^ ^ Mirv
<Laney> 2600, nice number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<dbarth_> rvr: nope sorry
<rvr> dbarth_: Ok. I had a problem with the webbrowser-app silo.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Preparing packages
<dbarth_> rvr: maybe check with folks on #oxide
<rvr> dbarth_: It's a change to a user agent string for Dropbox to stop showing a warning banner.
<rvr> dbarth_: It's still showing for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2633 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
<vigo_> abeato, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
<abeato> vigo_, pong
<vigo_> abeato, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24240810/
<vigo_> window shows up correctly, mediaplayer buttons on screen but I cannot reproduce it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build
<vigo_> when I click on it to play/pause a window complaining about the format comes up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
<abeato> vigo_, hm, are you using the snap mediaplayer-app?
<vigo_> abeato, nope, xenial-overlay+silo 2593
<vigo_> and folowing the steps
<vigo_> from the gdoc
<abeato> vigo_, which is the output from media-hub-server?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/availableDesktopAreaTrial
<Mirv> mardy: done
<Mirv> camako: and done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
<mardy> Mirv: thanks!
<boiko> Laney: quick question, I have added the MRs you gave us to the silo, and built it, but it seems to be stuck in a "Pending binary packages" state, should I just wait for it to refresh at some point or should I renegerate diffs or something like that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/availableDesktopArea
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Successfully built
<santoshmahto> rvr : Hi, dbarth informed me to verify some user agent issue, whats the issue ?
<rvr> santoshmahto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1672804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672804 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "can't login to dropbox.com on desktop" [High,In progress]
<rvr> santoshmahto: So, I can login, so I think the bug it's really fixed, but I still see a warning banner after login
<rvr> santoshmahto: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58d26e4c2ca5c06b40b03885/779x161/d98efe5cfecff5f862bbab4f857146a4/Screenshot_from_2017-03-24_11-32-56.png
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<renatu> ubuntu-qa. Guys could you disable the jenkins auto-landing for the ubuntu-file-manager
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<santoshmahto> rvr : thanks, oxide version, and webbrowser-app version ??
<jibel> renatu, we don't have any control on this
<renatu> davmor2, jibel, we want that to go through silos now.
<renatu> jibel, who has the control?
<jibel> renatu, the maintainer of the filemanager
<renatu> jibel, which user you want to be added to the project?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2635 Preparing packages
<jibel> renatu, maybe balloons or popey would know. I've no idea how this project is set up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 QA Signoff: Approved
<renatu> jibel, bfiller has permission to add new users to the project if necessary
<vigo_> abeato, I can reproduce it but cannot take the output, it hangs
<vigo_> I'm retrying
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2635 vivid/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to add changelog message
<renatu> popey, do you know how to disable the auto-landing for ubuntu-filemanger-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Release pocket (xenial/mir). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/mir)
<dobey> renatu: you'll need to change the jenkins config for whatever jenkins owns that
<rvr> renatu: What do you mean by auto-landing in jenkins? Merging to trunk after approving a silo?
<renatu> rvr, yes
<renatu> rvr, sorry no
<davmor2> renatu: is this because if you top approve it, it lands?
<renatu> rvr, merging in trunk after the mr been approved
<renatu> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> renatu: just don't top approve it
<davmor2> let us know when it is ready to go
<renatu> davmor2, we need to approval to qa to review it
<rvr> renatu: Isn't it done by launchpad?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's done by whichever jenkaas instance owns the core apps
<davmor2> rvr: this is the issue we had with terminal app if you remember
<rvr> davmor2: Hmmmmmm
<rvr> Can't remember
<jibel> renatu, see my reply on the other channel
<davmor2> renatu: just do everything but top approve it and let us know we understand the issue and will take it from there
<dobey> if core apps are getting packaged as debs to land in archive now, then the jenkaas config needs to be updated
<jibel> renatu, talk to balloons
<dobey> bfiller: ^^ who owns the jenkaas config for your team? :)
<camako> thanks Mirv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<renatu> the file manager used to be a community maintained app. and has auto landing after top approval.
<davmor2> dobey: don't worry taken care off
<davmor2> -f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<dobey> what me worry?
<davmor2> dobey: hahaha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
<renatu> davmor2, the silo with file-manager was approved already: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562
<popey> renatu: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/ does it
<popey> (in a meeting)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Release pocket (xenial/signon-ui). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/signon-ui)
<ahayzen> rvr, hey, i'm looking into the dropbox user agent issue, is it only after login that it occurs? and have you tried removing any cache/config/cookies files ?
<vigo_> abeato, I can't once I open it terminal hangs
<rvr> ahayzen: Yes, only after login, this happened the first time I logged in
<vigo_> and I can't copy anything
<rvr> ahayzen: I use a clean VM to test
<abeato> vigo_, very weird
<abeato> vigo_, what do you mean open? starting mediaplayer-app?
<vigo_> abeato, yes, once it opens, I can't barely use terminal and browser
<santoshmahto> rvr : may I know which package are you testing?
<rvr> santoshmahto: https://trello.com/c/xCtHPnYf/4066-2615-2615-webbrowser-app-osomon
<ahayzen> rvr, if you could that'd be useful.
<rvr> silo 2615
<abeato> vigo_, hmm, something must be going wrong in unity8
<rvr> ahayzen: santoshmahto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, from this silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 . It should have the ua override fix at the bottom of this diff https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/staging-20170320/+merge/320418
<vigo_> abeato, I have to go lunch I'll be back later
<abeato> vigo_, ack
<rvr> ahayzen: santoshmahto: The bug claims a warning banner blocked the users from logging, which can be done now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1672804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672804 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "can't login to dropbox.com on desktop" [High,In progress]
<rvr> ahayzen: santoshmahto: So effectively, the bug is fixed. But a warning banner still shows, as you can see.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2635 Ready to build
<ahayzen> rvr, right, i need to sign up to dropbox to reproduce it seems :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/alt_tab_close_top_menu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<santoshmahto> rvr : rvr, ahayzen thanks, looks bug is fixed so, the warning is fine, since dropbox recommends chrome/firefox, I will just reconfirm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, the ua override should fake us to being 'chrome' though right ? eg having no warning at all?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
<santoshmahto> ahayzen: ideally yes, I need to check how that user-agent affects chrome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
<ahayzen> rvr, santoshmahto, after creating an account and signing in, i don't get any warning. Could you try on a blank VM or delete you cache/config ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Preparing packages
<rvr> ahayzen: Hmm
<Laney> boiko: was lunching, seems ok now?
<boiko> Laney: yep, thanks :)
<boiko> Laney: it was just a delay it seems
<ahayzen> rvr, hmmm but after removing the UA override and clearing the caches.. i still don't get it :')
<Laney> yeah, publishinng takes a bit
<rvr> ahayzen: Weird
<boiko> Laney: it is just that the ppa was showing as published already for like 20 minutes and bileto wouldn't reflect that
<Laney> boiko: I think it shows that at the start of the run, but then the actual archive can take a bit to catch up (or something)
<Laney> anyway, good
<Laney> interested to see what britney says
<ahayzen> rvr, ah after a few more restart's and clears i'm getting it. I'll see what i need todo to get it to go away...
<rvr> ahayzen: santoshmahto: Ok. So I'll approve this silo. I'll open a new bug for that.
<rvr> ahayzen: santoshmahto: Thanks for taking care
<boiko> Laney: got it, thanks, yeah, looking forward to that :)
<ahayzen> rvr, all i did was readd the UA override and it went. I wonder if there is a caching issue somewhere. But as you said earlier, the original issue is fixed (you can now click on the login button)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2636 Successfully built
<santoshmahto> rvr : seems ok ( with new bug )
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1675800
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1675800 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Warning banner shown after login in Dropbox" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Preparing packages
<ahayzen> rvr, thanks, i'll add what i saw as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 vivid/sync-monitor: Failed to add changelog message
<santoshmahto> ahayzen, rvr : I just build locally with branch, and I don't see even warning, no issue at all, anything I am missing
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, that's what i saw, i'm suspecting it was a caching issue somewhere.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 vivid/sync-monitor: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<santoshmahto> ahayzen,
<santoshmahto> ahayzen: AFAIK, there should not be any caching issue,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Preparing packages
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, yeah :-/ but i saw the opposite once. I had no UA override and no warning, but then after a further restart i got it. Seems a bit weird. But i've not seen a warning and having the ua override at the same time.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Failed to build (zesty/sync-monitor). Pending binary packages (xenial/sync-monitor)
<santoshmahto> ahayzen : if I remove the branch then I see same warning, applied then no warning, 2 times
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
<santoshmahto> ahayzen : are you checking after installing ?
<ahayzen> santoshmahto, i had one laptop with it installed and one without ... then i tried manually commenting out the ua-override entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Failed to build (zesty/sync-monitor). Successfully built (xenial/sync-monitor)
<rvr> jhodapp: Hi. I'm trying to run canonical-se-engineering-tests on the Pi 3
<rvr> [bluetooth]# scan on
<rvr> No default controller available
<jhodapp> rvr: yeah, you'll need a BT dongle
<jhodapp> rvr current support for the built in controller isn't working
<rvr> jhodapp: Ouch
<rvr> jhodapp: What about the Dragonboard?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<rvr> Don't have bluetooth dongles :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<jhodapp> rvr, not sure if that support works, ogra_ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build
<ogra_> dragonboard has builtin BT and should work
<ogra_> at least from cmdline, not sure if via the snap interface
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Successfully built
<boiko> Laney: now that address-book-app and address-book-service are ok, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts have unsatisfiable depends :/
<boiko> Laney: looks like this is a snowball
<Laney> boiko: yeh, fun thread to untangle
<Laney> boiko: I think if I copy online-accounts-api from zesty into the silo it'll get a build
 * Laney does that
<boiko> Laney: thanks
<rvr> ogra_: Ok
<ogra_> Bug #1674509
<ubot5> bug 1674509 in Snappy "Unable to find bluetooth device on RPi3 running Ubuntu Core 16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674509
<ogra_> for reference
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Publishing packages
<Laney> boiko: it built, need to get britney to re-run once it's published
<Laney> maybe that happens automatically
<boiko> Laney: thanks
<boiko> Laney: I'll keep an eye on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build
<camako> Why is there a big red cross next to "release pocket" in ticket#2600? Is something wrong?
<camako> trainguards ^
<robru> camako: it's red because one package is in unapproved queue, which is not something that solves itself, you have to act to fix that
<camako> robru, ok I suspected that.. Thanks
<robru> camako: so you should ask in #ubuntu-release if somebody can approve your package
<camako> robru, ack...just did
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Proposed pocket (zesty/mir). Release pocket (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Proposed pocket (zesty/signon-ui). Release pocket (xenial/signon-ui)
<boiko> Laney: now we got something new: online-accounts-api, Invalidated by dependency; Not Considered
<Laney> boiko: tests are still running
<boiko> Laney: ah ok, I thought it was finished for that package already, fingers crossed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network)
<boiko> Laney: approved \o/ thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
<Laney> boiko: sweet
<Laney> I'm interested to see what happens when this is published to zesty
<Laney> not sure that the manual copy I did will get copied back correctly
<Laney> but if it doesn't, then someone can do it manually
<boiko> yep
<Laney> boiko: I put the command in the log there, so if you publish and it gets blocked in zesty-proposed with that error we saw before, get a core-dev to run it
<boiko> Laney: awesome! thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Preparing packages
<boiko> Laney: mind if approve the branches you asked us to add to the silo?
<Laney> I don't mind, but I don't maintain those projects. :P
<boiko> Laney: or do you prefer kenvandine to take them a look?
<Laney> No, just thought he would be a good person to
<boiko> Laney: ah ok
<boiko> Laney: I will just approve them, so that they get unblocked for jibel
<dobey> what silo?
<dobey> oh, hmm
<boiko> jibel: for silo 2629, everything is approved now, we were just making sure that automated tests would pass
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/miral). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Failed to build (xenial/miral). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Failed to build (xenial/sync-monitor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2615 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2626 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2641 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2608 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Needs building
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Failed to build (bionic/unity). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:unity, bionic/to, bionic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-themes/xenial cache.). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-themes/xenial, xenial/to, xenial/update). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libappindicator cache., bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shell, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-themes/xenial cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-themes/xenial, xenial/to, xenial/update). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-themes/xenial, xenial/to, xenial/update). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3157 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3202 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3200 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3202 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3205 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3207 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3207 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3201 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Needs rebuild due to new commits (bionic/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3205 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3205 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3205 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3207 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3208 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3209 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3202 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3210 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3209 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3209 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3209 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3210 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3185 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3202 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3187 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3209 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3210 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3176 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3212 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3213 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4). Failed to build (bionic/juju-mongodb3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4, bionic/juju-mongodb3.6). Pending binary packages (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4, bionic/juju-mongodb3.6). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Currently building (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6). Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4). Failed to build (bionic/juju-mongodb3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6). Failed to build (bionic/juju-mongodb3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4, bionic/juju-mongodb3.6). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6). Failed to build (bionic/juju-mongodb3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4, bionic/juju-mongodb3.6). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6). Failed to build (bionic/juju-mongodb3.6)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3214 Dependency wait (bionic/juju-mongodb3.4, bionic/juju-mongodb3.6). Diff missing (bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.4, bionic/juju-mongo-tools3.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3215 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3215 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3215 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Dependency wait (focal/kconfig). Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kdeclarativ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Dependency wait (focal/kconfig). Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kdeclarative, foc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kdeclarative, foc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3979 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Currently building (focal/bluez-qt, focal/kdeclarative, focal/kdelibs4support, focal/kemoticons, focal/kfilemetadata-kf5, focal/kglobalaccel, focal/kguiaddons, focal/kholidays, focal/khtml, focal/kiconthemes, focal/kidletime, focal/kimageformats, focal/kirigami2, focal/kitemmodels, focal/kitemviews, focal/kjobwidgets, focal/kjs, focal/kjsembed, focal/kmediaplayer, focal/knewstuff, focal/knotifi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3979 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Currently building (focal/frameworkintegration, focal/khtml, focal/ktexteditor, focal/kwayland, focal/kwidgetsaddons, focal/modemmanager-qt, focal/networkmanager-qt, focal/oxygen-icons5, focal/solid, focal/sonnet). Diff missing (focal/breeze-icons, focal/kapidox). Failed to build (focal/karchive, focal/kinit, focal/kio, focal/krunner, focal/kxmlgui, focal/kxmlrpcclient, focal/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3979 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Currently building (focal/karchive). Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdeclarative, focal/kded, focal/kdesu, focal/kdewebkit, focal/kdnssd-k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Currently building (focal/kio, focal/kxmlgui). Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3893 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3863 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/gcc-8). Ready to build (eoan/gcc-7-cross, eoan/gcc-7-cross-ports). Security pocket (eoan/gcc-7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3980 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3980 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard). Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/lp:libindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator, bionic/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Needs rebuild due to new commits (bionic/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/lp:libindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libindicator)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3981 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3981 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages (focal/gpsd). Successfully built (focal/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/gpsd). Successfully built (focal/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3981 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3982 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3982 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3982 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3980 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3980 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Diff missing (focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/gnome-shell-extensions). Pending binary packages (focal/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3953 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3952 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Diff missing (focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/gnome-shell-extensions, focal/yaru-theme). Pending binary packages (focal/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3983 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Ready to build (focal/gpsd). Successfully built (focal/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3981 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3986 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3986 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3986 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3984 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3980 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/extra-cmake-modules, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfig, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Needs rebuild due to new commits
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/indicator-applet/build-deps/+merge/380999". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3987 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3988 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
